# Random Topics 3.1



## Road Guy

so I was making a pit stop on the road this morning and I literally watched this swerving 82 Honda drive up and I think this girl (maybe?) got kicked to the curb and the dude drove off fairly quick like, she took off a show and threw it at the car... I went into Target and she was still standing there when I left - maybe some dude just got sick of her shit?


----------



## Dleg

Did you offer to give her a ride?

Random thoughts 3.1...


----------



## leggo PE

Who's gonna land Stanton? I'm pulling for the Giants to get him. They need a power outfielder so badly.


----------



## MA_PE

At least she was near  target to go and steal some new shoes.


----------



## kevo_55

Random Thoughts 2.0 was deleted?

I guess the threat was real.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah unsure what is up with the other random thoughts but good luck deleting this one!

she was running towards other cars, not sure if she was trying to get in another vehicle, If it didn't look like she was way over on the crazy scale ( and inversely over on the attractive scale in the wrong direction) I would have dropper her off at the truck stop a mile up the road


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is she wearing a tank top? isn't it cold in CO?


----------



## Road Guy

I am not supposed to tell people this but its really fairly pleasant weather in CO

here is a work photo I was taking today you can see where the cold is:


----------



## leggo PE

Well, on a slightly good note, apparently the airport we're flying out of on Wednesday said its busiest travel day this year was actually last Friday. Not that I don't plan to get there super early Wednesday!


----------



## Dleg

You're right -she looks like a real cow!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

kevo_55 said:


> Random Thoughts 2.0 was deleted?
> 
> I guess the threat was real.


Indeed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Audi driver said:


> Indeed.


Sounds like someone's not Simply Having a Wonderful Christmastime!


----------



## User1

I think we should have an EB Meetup in the PNW. I have that extra 20lb turkey I can cook up. and lots of whiskey.


----------



## User1

probably not enough whiskey.


----------



## leggo PE

There is never enough whiskey.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> enough whiskey.


I am physically unable to write those two words in a sentence together.


----------



## Master slacker

The penis mightier than the "S" word


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I am not supposed to tell people this but its really fairly pleasant weather in CO


For penance, just tell folks how all the highways have 1000 ft. drop-offs, no guard rails, and ice in mid july.


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> The penis mightier than the "S" word


Simply?

Having....


----------



## Ble_PE

a Wonderful Christmastime!!


----------



## Road Guy

last christmas


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> At least she was near  target to go and steal some new shoes.


That is clearly a Wal-Mart shopper.


----------



## Road Guy

that could explain why she was so confused?  I really wish I had the time to stay and see what happened..


----------



## User1

I gave you my heart


----------



## FLBuff PE

The party's on
The feeling's here
That only comes
This time of year


----------



## User1

theres construction going on immediately adjacent to my building. i'm on the 6th floor. and i feel a LOT of vibration all the way up here. It stresses me out.


----------



## Road Guy

Does it feel like more than 1 PPV?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

And here I thought wimmins like vibrations.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

[No message]


----------



## leggo PE

The bleeps are an especially nice touch.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Does it feel like more than 1 PPV?


wat dat mean


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> And here I thought wimmins like vibrations.


I knew someone would take it there. thanks for not letting me down


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

thejulie_PE said:


> theres construction going on immediately adjacent to my building. i'm on the 6th floor. and i feel a LOT of vibration all the way up here. It stresses me out.


Need to reapply the vibrations to somewhere that relieves stress...


----------



## Road Guy

thejulie_PE said:


> wat dat mean


I don't really know - peak particle velocity or something - I'm on a job where we're digging up a road with 10+ story buildings 50' away and burying a bunch of massive box culverts and if the PPV goes over 1 in /sec then bad juju happens - it may be 1 ft / sec - that part of the project isn't my bag so I generally gloss over that during the meeting...


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I gave you my heart


but the very next day you gave it away


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I don't really know - peak particle velocity or something - I'm on a job where we're digging up a road with 10+ story buildings 50' away and burying a bunch of massive box culverts and if the PPV goes over 1 in /sec then bad juju happens - it may be 1 ft / sec - that part of the project isn't my bag so I generally gloss over that during the meeting...


it feels like someone is right next door outside my window, on this level, dropping this







from straight overhead, to the floor.


----------



## Master slacker

Never gonna give you up


----------



## User1

Never gonna let you down


----------



## matt267 PE

Never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## envirotex

Never gonna make you cry


----------



## matt267 PE

Never gonna say goodbye


----------



## User1

Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## matt267 PE

We've known each other for so long


----------



## Dleg

Shot through the heart


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Well, this thread went downhill quickly.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Well, this thread went downhill quickly.


Did you expect anything less?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Shot through the heart


And you're to blame


----------



## leggo PE

You give love


----------



## matt267 PE

a bad name


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;guitar solo&gt;


----------



## Dleg

An angel's smile is what you sell


----------



## YMZ PE

Audi driver said:


> Well, this thread went downhill quickly.


Just quoting Audi to bring him back to the thread.

In West Philadelphia, born and raised


----------



## User1

on the playground is where @Audi driver, P.E. spent most of his days


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin' all max and relaxin' all cool


----------



## Road Guy

Then a couple of guys were up to no good started making trouble in the neighborhood


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I got in one little fight and @Audi driver, P.E. got scared,


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice to see spam going on somewhere.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Does it feel like more than 1 PPV?


I suspect your criteria is 1in/sec peak particle velocity (PPV) which is actually a fairly aggressive limit depending on what it applies to.  For comparison 0.03 in/sec is where vibration often are perceptible to humans and 0.1 in/sec would be distinctly perceptible.  Elevated floors may amplify vibrations depending on the frequency of the ground vibrations.  O.5 in/sec has a low probability of cracking plaster.  You really need 3-5 in/sec before you run the risk of doing any potentially harmful damage structurally.  If you're at .5 in/sec on the 10th floor.  It definitely worth complaining about.


----------



## User1

MA_PE said:


> I suspect your criteria is 1in/sec peak particle velocity (PPV) which is actually a fairly aggressive limit depending on what it applies to.  For comparison 0.03 in/sec is where vibration often are perceptible to humans and 0.1 in/sec would be distinctly perceptible.  Elevated floors may amplify vibrations depending on the frequency of the ground vibrations.  O.5 in/sec has a low probability of cracking plaster.  You really need 3-5 in/sec before you run the risk of doing any potentially harmful damage structurally.  If you're at .5 in/sec on the 10th floor.  It definitely worth complaining about.


I'm totes past 0.5

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE

Have you measured it?  0.5 in/sec is pretty high.  I would seriously contact building management and complain.  See if they are monitoring vibrations currently, where the seismograph is located, and ask for data.

feel free to send me a PM and we can discuss details.


----------



## csb

Do not shake up a group of engineers! 

AH hahahahaha


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm all shook up!


----------



## knight1fox3

I hope everyone has a really good Monday back at work... 

:thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Will this day ever end?


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Will this day ever end?


Tell me about it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Will this day ever end?


Don't be a wimp.


----------



## envirotex

in about 576 more hours.  Sheesh.


----------



## Road Guy

I think I spent enough time at home the past 5 days......


----------



## envirotex

Ugh.  I didn't even consider that I might have to go back HOME and cook and eat more...I'm just gonna hide out in my car.


----------



## Road Guy

invent a need to stay late and go to a bar instead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## envirotex

No.  I can't.  I'm never drinking again. At least today. Maybe.


----------



## Road Guy

I spent 5 days drinking just to be able to be around family so now I choose to drink for myself!


----------



## Road Guy

you can do it!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

These damn proposals just take so damn long to write. I'll just stay a bit late tonight to get it done. Don't wait for me...


----------



## Master slacker

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Road Guy

So this is Christmas


----------



## Master slacker

and what have you done


----------



## knight1fox3

another year over


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> another year older over


And a new one just begun


----------



## csb

Blah blah blah Christmas


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When you get a new gaming pc, your spouse is super technology geeky and must open the tower up to “inspect” everything, you get tons of “inside the pc” pics while trying to work. Worse than a kid at said Christmas.


----------



## Road Guy

Christmas in Dixie.....


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> When you get a new gaming pc, your spouse is super technology geeky and must open the tower up to “inspect” everything, you get tons of “inside the pc” pics while trying to work. Worse than a kid at said Christmas.









Have you visited my PC business website? That's all it basically consists of is internal PC pics! :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you visited my website?   :thumbs:


uh... no...


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> uh... no...


PC business website, to clarify.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> PC business webcam website, to clarify.


----------



## kevo_55

My eyes!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you visited my PC business website? That's all it basically consists of is internal PC pics! :thumbs:


No, send me the link. I thought about asking you if you build and to get a price quote, but we found a “holiday shopping weekend” deal on the one we bought. We now have three gaming systems for three gamers. I was having to fight my 8 year old for evening pc time.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No, send me the link. I thought about asking you if you build and to get a price quote, but we found a “holiday shopping weekend” deal on the one we bought. We now have three gaming systems for three gamers. I was having to fight my 8 year old for evening pc time.


www.knightfoxpc.com


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Found it.


----------



## Ble_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Found it.


Quite the sleuth, you are.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> www.knightfoxpc.com


You can build me a computer?


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> You can build me a computer?


I can! Complete with a screen protector. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I can! Complete with a screen protector. :thumbs:


That's neat!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

So now Matt Lauer and Eli Manning have time to grab a beer together? :dunno:

https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/sexual-misconduct/nbc-news-fires-today-anchor-matt-lauer-after-sexual-misconduct-n824831


----------



## Dleg

And Garrison Keilor (sp?) LOL. My guess is this is just the tip of the iceberg. 

Lots of jobs opening up, though.  At least for those who have been smart enough to keep it in their pants when at work.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

[No message]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, we also got one of those mixed reality headsets. Yeah, apparently I get motion sickness from it. Was in elite dangerous for all of 10 mins.


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Was in elite dangerous for all of 10 mins.


That's a fun game. I have that on Steam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's a fun game. I have that on Steam.


My spouse used to stream on twitch when she played. I’ve only played a couple of times, but it is fun. It’s actually pretty nice in VR, just don’t start out in a docking station when you haven’t quite learned how to fly...that was a wild and dizzying trip!


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> My spouse used to stream on twitch when she played. I’ve only played a couple of times, but it is fun. It’s actually pretty nice in VR, just don’t start out in a docking station when you haven’t quite learned how to fly...that was a wild and dizzying trip!


Which headset did you go with?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Which headset did you go with?


The cheap one (I’m assuming...all things tech related are vetted and bought by my spouse). The acer mixed reality. We’ve been eyeing VR headsets for a while.


----------



## leggo PE

Wheeee finally getting myself to the present world with unlimited data!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL....when in Rome Waffle House...

http://fox6now.com/2017/12/01/man-takes-late-night-trip-to-waffle-house-cooks-own-food-after-finding-employee-asleep/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Gallery of "tradies" that just stopped caring.  Enjoy.

https://imgur.com/gallery/U3Sih


----------



## knight1fox3

*#fail*

https://www.jsonline.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/12/03/pontiac-silverdome-implosion-failure/917332001/


----------



## csb

Audi driver said:


> Gallery of "tradies" that just stopped caring.  Enjoy.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/U3Sih


You know how many #6s we're trying to fix nowadays?


----------



## Road Guy

So there is an odd story going around the neighborhood next to ours, an elderly couple put out a go fund me page for $150K to have their house essentially rebuilt because they let their adult son live in the basement and apparently smoking meth in a house makes it worse than mold. The County and State designated the house unlivable and they are requiring them to gut the house except the frame and rebuild it in order to move back in..

So I don't know anything about smoking meth &amp; don't expect anyone here to, but from my limited research smoking meth in the house wont wreck it, but cooking meth in a house sure as hell will?

There was a 200+ comment thread about this on nextdoor that was shut down, but anyone here have any thoughts?  I know when were 80 we may not know why our 50 year old son is wearing a respirator down in the basement but doesn't this seem a little odd?


----------



## Supe

You lost me at "adult son living in basement".


----------



## Road Guy

I believe they are "native" Coloradan's


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> So there is an odd story going around the neighborhood next to ours, an elderly couple put out a go fund me page for $150K to have their house essentially rebuilt because they let their adult son live in the basement and apparently smoking meth in a house makes it worse than mold. The County and State designated the house unlivable and they are requiring them to gut the house except the frame and rebuild it in order to move back in..
> 
> So I don't know anything about smoking meth &amp; don't expect anyone here to, but from my limited research smoking meth in the house wont wreck it, but cooking meth in a house sure as hell will?
> 
> There was a 200+ comment thread about this on nextdoor that was shut down, but anyone here have any thoughts?  I know when were 80 we may not know why our 50 year old son is wearing a respirator down in the basement but doesn't this seem a little odd?


It would appear it could fall into "methamphetamine affected" and need the same response. http://www.sos.state.co.us/CCR/GenerateRulePdf.do?ruleVersionId=6014&amp;fileName=6 CCR 1014-3


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Anyone want to take a crack at this one?






Here's another hint:

https://i.imgur.com/DXLK9bU.png


----------



## Road Guy

orange


----------



## kevo_55

Order of operation questions.....

:sharkattack:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Anyone want to take a crack at this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another hint:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/DXLK9bU.png


These are deliberately misleading and poorly written equations. Whomever came up with this shit needs to get the shit slapped out of him/her until they can properly write it.


----------



## Dleg

38. Blah blah blah. Already made the rounds on Facebook.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

kevo_55 said:


> Order of operation questions.....
> 
> :sharkattack:


It's not even that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> These are deliberately misleading and poorly written equations. Whomever came up with this shit needs to get the shit slapped out of him/her.


Exactly.


----------



## User1

I get 51 but :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could also get 67. If the polygons minus 3,2 and 1 respectively, multiplied by each other to equal 15.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE

squaretraphex=15

bananas=4

clock=3

3+4+4x15 = 67


----------



## User1

MA_PE said:


> squaretraphex=15
> 
> bananas=4
> 
> clock=3
> 
> 3+4+4x15 = 67


theres only 2 shapes in the last one, so some could argue that it's not 15 there. but there is a way to make it 15 depending on how you get to 15 for the shapes.


----------



## User1

.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


tj's most productive time at work yet!


----------



## Ble_PE

Also, in the last line there are only 3 bananas in each bunch instead of 4...

I hate these type of questions that pop up all the time on Facebook. Along with those stupid pictures of a shitload of s's and it says if you find the 5 in less than a minute you're a genius!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Also, in the last line there are only 3 bananas in each bunch instead of 4...
> 
> I hate these type of questions that pop up all the time on Facebook. Along with those stupid pictures of a shitload of s's and it says if you find the 5 in less than a minute you're a genius!


My personal favorites are basic math problems where people don't understand order of operations.  They all scream "PEMDAS", but follow it to the letter and don't realize the relationship between multiplication and division, or addition and subtraction...


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Also, in the last line there are only 3 bananas in each bunch instead of 4...
> 
> I hate these type of questions that pop up all the time on Facebook. Along with those stupid pictures of a shitload of s's and it says if you find the 5 in less than a minute you're a genius!


OH SNAP i was so focused on the geometric shapes i didn't count the bananas


----------



## User1

omg and the time is different.

i quit.


----------



## User1

but not really. i amend to 38.


----------



## Dleg

^Correct. Got to count everything, including the sides on the polygons. Just stupid stuff, but hey at least there will be a whole generation of Facebookers who become extremely attuned to detail.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Also, in the last line there are only 3 bananas in each bunch instead of 4...
> 
> I hate these type of questions that pop up all the time on Facebook. Along with those stupid pictures of a shitload of s's and it says if you find the 5 in less than a minute you're a genius!


Sounds like someone didn't find the fifth s.


----------



## Master slacker

Simp Lee halfing a wonder filled Christmas "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"!


----------



## Road Guy

orange you glad I didn't say banana again?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> but not really. i amend to 38.


4 equations with 7 unknowns.  The answer could be "sea lion" for all we know.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I got purple monkey butt.  :dunno:


----------



## blybrook PE

The wife finally started an account here. Time to have some fun!


----------



## csb

blybrook PE said:


> The wife finally started an account here. Time to have some fun!


Has she ever attended a lemon party? There's usually not a lot of women around engineering, so she might not know what I'm talking about. I'll send a link so she can check it out.


----------



## MA_PE

tj_PE said:


> but not really. i amend to 38.


I'll buy the 38, but it's pretty stoopid.


----------



## User1

csb said:


> Has she ever attended a lemon party? There's usually not a lot of women around engineering, so she might not know what I'm talking about. I'll send a link so she can check it out.


I don't know what a lemon party is either. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Sounds like someone didn't find the fifth s.


Don't judge me...


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> I don't know what a lemon party is either. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then you should definitely check it out: here you go.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Then you should definitely check it out: here you go.


not sure i want to click this. 

do i want to click this?


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## blybrook PE

csb said:


> Has she ever attended a lemon party? There's usually not a lot of women around engineering, so she might not know what I'm talking about. I'll send a link so she can check it out.


She's met you before. Although she just asked what it was.


----------



## mrs blybrook

Have I ever attended a lemon party? I had to ask what it was first before responding here...and then I had to google it. I think I can safely respond with a resounding NO.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Then you should definitely check it out: here you go.






blybrook PE said:


> She's met you before. Although she just asked what it was.


You should let her know. I've included the link above for your convenience.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I don't know what a lemon party is either. Lol


Me neither.


----------



## csb

Click the link- it's a part of being in the eb community.


----------



## csb

Here's an example of some of the lovely parts of a lemon party.


----------



## MA_PE

did someone mention meatspin?


----------



## Voomie

MA_PE said:


> did someone mention meatspin?


All I know is that you me spin right round. Try googling blue waffle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

WTF


----------



## Dleg

LOL.


----------



## FLBuff PE

akwooly said:


> WTF


#Winning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm so happy by EB brothers and sisters share such wholesome goodness with each other.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Speaking of wholesome, check out images of goatse for some barnyard antics!


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> not sure i want to click this.
> 
> do i want to click this?





leggo PE said:


> Me neither.


Have you validated @Ble_PE link yet? It's fairly good-natured humor that we try to distribute across the EB veterans group.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you validated @Ble_PE link yet? It's fairly good-natured humor that we try to distribute across the EB veterans group.


I don't think I should while at work...


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I don't think I should while at work...


Well then on your fancy new Pixel 2. It's harmless.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Well then on your fancy new Pixel 2. It's harmless.


I already have an idea...


----------



## leggo PE

Hahahaha it gives you a warning before it actually takes you to the website!


----------



## leggo PE

Yep, about what I expected.


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Simp Lee halfing a wonder filled Christmas "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"!


Hmmm... I dare say that last part is not my handwriting...


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Hmmm... I dare say that last part is not my handwriting...


Lies...


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you validated [mention=1113]Ble_PE[/mention] link yet? It's fairly good-natured humor that we try to distribute across the EB veterans group.


WHY DID YOU MAKE ME CLICK IT

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Hahahaha it gives you a warning before it actually takes you to the website!


IT DIDN'T GIVE ME A WARNING 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> IT DIDN'T GIVE ME A WARNING
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now you know. Never click on anything.


----------



## kevo_55

LOL!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Now you know. Never click on anything.


I knew this before. But you guys broke me down. I feel like a fool! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> I knew this before. But you guys broke me down. I feel like a fool!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's ok. Just remember rule 34.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> IT DIDN'T GIVE ME A WARNING
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha really? My Pixel 2 cares about me more than whatever device you used cares about you!

Unless... You'd already been to that website before?? Then it might not?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

This is epic. California at its best. If you only see one thing from the internet today, watch this. Best quote "And I want to welcome you to L.A. Council's 'Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure'"

Start at 2:29:15
http://lacity.granicus.com/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=130&amp;clip_id=17525


----------



## csb

tj_PE said:


> WHY DID YOU MAKE ME CLICK IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I feel like my work here is done. 

High five, VTE.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> This is epic. California at its best. If you only see one thing from the internet today, watch this. Best quote "And I want to welcome you to L.A. Council's 'Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure'"
> 
> Start at 2:29:15
> http://lacity.granicus.com/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=130&amp;clip_id=17525


Not clicking 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Not clicking


Just have @Ramnares P.E. verify the link prior to clicking. Easy peasy. :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Certified A-ok to click on below:

http://lacity.granicus.com/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=130&amp;clip_id=17525


----------



## User1

Do not trust. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Do not trust.


Fair enough. Then please consult with @csb on how to proceed.


----------



## csb

I say CLICK IT!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Not clicking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You don't trust me?  I am disappoint.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Here's an interesting take on licensing.

https://fee.org/articles/occupational-licensing-is-just-another-form-of-cronyism/


----------



## Dleg

I don't think anyone is clicking on anything in this thread anymore.


----------



## User1

I'm in Portland brb

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## User1

No but my zappos coupon that expired yesterday is currently still valid! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> No but my zappos coupon that expired yesterday is currently still valid!


Get them shoes!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Get them shoes!


Got some hiking level sandals on sale an some new superfeet insoles with an additional 35 dollars off! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

hiking sandals are an oxymoron.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> hiking sandals are an oxymoron.


i said hiking level. i do not intend to hike in them, just lots of walking around the islands of galapagos 

i have hiking shoes that are waterable so that's what i normally use.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> hiking sandals are an oxymoron.


also DONT JUDGE ME!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> also DON'T JUDGE ME!


FIFY


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@matt267 PE


----------



## leggo PE

Grinchy!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Voomie

I just had a good interview. I should hear back if I got the job after new years.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE

Good luck, @Voomie!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


>


shit.


----------



## Master slacker

Voomie said:


> I just had a good interview. I should hear back if I got the job after new a few years.


This is how I read it.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Voomie

Master slacker said:


> This is how I read it.  I hope I'm wrong.


Well technically I won't hear back until 2018.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When your offline playlists on Spotify disappear and the person next to you has his cartoon oozing out his headphones and you're not part of that unlimited data life HOW DO YOU SURVIVE?! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> When your offline playlists on Spotify disappear and the person next to you has his cartoon oozing out his headphones and you're not part of that unlimited data life HOW DO YOU SURVIVE?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those were dark times. I compare it to the great depression. Every gigabyte has to be spent carefully.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Those were dark times. I compare it to the great depression. Every gigabyte has to be spent carefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's such a struggle. I mean it's saving me like 75 bucks a month but I MISS MY UNLIMITED DATA 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> It's such a struggle. I mean it's saving me like 75 bucks a month but I MISS MY UNLIMITED DATA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good Lord, how much was your bill originally?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Good Lord, how much was your bill originally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


120/mo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Now I'm bundling with my parents again like a child but it's so much cheaper!!! 111

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

How did you get it so low?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> How did you get it so low?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I started dancing to the song "get low" 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> I started dancing to the song "get low"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok you are cut off for the night.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Ok you are cut off for the night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haven't even started! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

tj_PE said:


> When your offline playlists on Spotify disappear and the person next to you has his cartoon oozing out his headphones and you're not part of that unlimited data life HOW DO YOU SURVIVE?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Buying liquor and having unlimited data are the perks to being an adult.


----------



## Dleg

not in AK.


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> not in AK.


It's like you only live in places featured in reality survival shows.


----------



## Dleg

Maybe one of these days I'll make it on one. My program provides service to at least one of the reality show stars, and my staff were approached a few years before I got here and asked if they would want to be featured in one show (now off the air) but they said F no.


----------



## Supe

Prawn Stars - Dleg buys a shrimp boat.


----------



## csb




----------



## Voomie

Currently shopping around for a new gun to spend Christmas money on. I'm thinking a nice .22lr rifle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE

You'll shoot your eye out, kid.


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Currently shopping around for a new gun to spend Christmas money on. I'm thinking a nice .22lr rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


DON'T YOU HAVE A BABY TO SAVE MONEY FOR COLLEGE FOR NOW

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

By the time they are old enough college will be so expensive that only the rich will be able to afford it. That or the rate of student loan defaults will be so high, banks won't be able to lend out money anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Voomie said:


> Currently shopping around for a new gun to spend Christmas money on. I'm thinking a nice .22lr rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I bought myself one of these in 6.5 Creedmoor for Christmas...







It's a Savage 10BA Stealth.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> By the time they are old enough college will be so expensive that only the rich will be able to afford it. That or the rate of student loan defaults will be so high, banks won't be able to lend out money anymore.


That's really your plan?


----------



## Voomie

That and bitcoin. I'll be so rich that my kids won't need to work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE

I've heard people give all sorts of reasons for not saving money for their kids' college tuition. I'm of the opposite mindset but believe everyone's entitled to do with their money as they see fit. Really, the scientist in me is looking forward to seeing how things shake out in 20 years and whether any of the saving/lack of saving really mattered. Being in debt isn't the end of the world; it's great my kids won't ever have to subsist on Top Ramen but maybe they won't be as fiscally responsible as kids who had to earn their way through college. 

(I realize Voomie's just baiting y'all but this is Random Topics so I'm randomly topicking, goddammit)


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> Voomie's just baiting y'all


No he's not. He know's trolling isn't allowed.


----------



## Voomie

I posted that tongue in cheek. My wife and I do have a plan in place. I am alarmed at the rate tuition has been increasing and student loan default rate. I hope I am wrong but I foresee this as the next financial crisis.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

YMZ PE said:


> maybe they won't be as fiscally responsible as kids who had to earn their way through college.


I feel like I am at least mostly fiscally responsible, and my undergrad ways paid for by my guardian angels, grad by assistantshipping. so, there's hope! I know you probably didn't hope for any feedback on that, but there it is. haha.



Voomie said:


> I posted that tongue in cheek. My wife and I do have a plan in place. I am alarmed at the rate tuition has been increasing and student loan default rate. I hope I am wrong but I foresee this as the next financial crisis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


no because tax cuts okay


----------



## matt267 PE

2018 will be the end of my student loans.


----------



## Dleg

No worries. Our kids will all be attending Trump University in the future,  and they'll finance it with 30 year work contracts to Trump industries.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## User1

my fave ♥


----------



## MA_PE

for some ungodly reason Sweet Caroline has been adopted as the 7th inning stretch sing-a-long at Fenway Park.  Some dopes even  nominated it to be the MA state song.  I think the song (and Neil) are passe and currently way overrated.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> for some ungodly reason Sweet Caroline has been adopted as the 7th inning stretch sing-a-long at Fenway Park.  Some dopes even  nominated it to be the MA state song.  I think the song (and Neil) are passe and currently way overrated.


Haters gonna hate hate hate hate....


----------



## Voomie

Maybe shake it off?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

Neil Diamond and I attended the same elementary school, albeit years apart.


----------



## Voomie

csb said:


> Neil Diamond and I attended the same elementary school, albeit years apart.


Jeffery Dahmer and I went to the same high school.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Jeffery Dahmer and I went to the same high school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've driven past his place.


----------



## csb

Voomie said:


> Jeffery Dahmer and I went to the same high school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


But does he have a seventh inning stretch song?


----------



## Voomie

csb said:


> But does he have a seventh inning stretch song?


No but he does have snacks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Neil Diamond and I attended the same elementary school, albeit years apart.


Neil Diamond and I attended the same college graduation ceremony. He was the keynote speaker at the University of Colorado at Boulder ceremony in May, 2001.


----------



## csb

Tom Sutherland was our high school commencement speaker. He was held hostage for six years and his speech made the average 17/18 year old feel the same. 

Huh. Apparently he has since passed away. https://www.coloradoan.com/story/news/2016/07/23/fort-collins-thomas-sutherland-dies/87484804/


----------



## YMZ PE

Sick burn on the dead guy!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Someone reworked Smells like Teen Spirit using Autotune and changed all the chords and vocals from their original minor key to major.  It has me all confused. Conflicted. Stabby. And contemplating self mutilation.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/249694026


----------



## Voomie

Audi driver said:


> Someone reworked Smells like Teen Spirit using Autotune and changed all the chords and vocals from their original minor key to major.  It has me all confused. Conflicted. Stabby. And contemplating self mutilation.


Actually that is kind of catchy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Voomie said:


> Jeffery Dahmer and I went to the same high school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Michael Jackson and I had the same high school history teacher


----------



## csb

Audi driver said:


> Someone reworked Smells like Teen Spirit using Autotune and changed all the chords and vocals from their original minor key to major.  It has me all confused. Conflicted. Stabby. And contemplating self mutilation.


It's kinda like listening to the Flaming Lips.


----------



## MetsFan

This morning I read that it snowed on the Sahara for the 3rd time in 40 years.  So this popped into my head:


----------



## Voomie

I just got a job offer today! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> I just got a job offer today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice! Congrats! Hope they started you off at 6 figs! Time for the fatty money to roll in! :thumbs:

Drinks on Voomie!


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice! Congrats! Hope they started you off at 6 figs! Time for the fatty money to roll in! :thumbs:
> Drinks on Voomie!


No 6 figs yet but I am heading in the right direction and I get more vacation days. So I am happy. Hopefully once I get enough experience for a senior position, then I can get that fatty money. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

The Supe house was starting to look like crap from all the clutter, so I forced Mrs. Supe to go through the living room and kitchen with me this weekend.  Put away the last of the holiday decorations, did a deep clean of the living room, and purged a TON of shit from the kitchen, including some appliances we didn't even know we had.  Felt good, everything is more accessible, and we actually have a bit of extra space now, where we were maxed out before. 

Next up is the dining room, which should be pretty easy.  It's mostly boxes/bags of stuff that are ready to be donated, and then one ore two pieces of old furniture that need to go to the dump.


----------



## kevo_55

You still had x-mas stuff up last week?


----------



## mudpuppy

kevo_55 said:


> You still had x-mas stuff up last week?




We still had our lights on until Saturday.  Been too snowy out to get on a ladder and take them down.


----------



## User1

I still had Xmas stuff up til yesterday bc life happens! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> You still had x-mas stuff up last week?


I normally take down all the holiday decorations the weekend after New Years, but I was traveling this go-around.  Our HOA gives you until the third week of January.


----------



## Voomie

Finding out the gender of my baby today!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Voomie said:


> Finding out the gender of my baby today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lots of good in your life.  Congrats!


----------



## Voomie

Thanks. We are having a girl!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats!

Prepare to not sleep for a while


----------



## User1

Tutuuuuuuuuuusssss!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats Voomie!


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Thanks. We are having a girl!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats on having a baby. Good luck with the "girl" part.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Congrats on having a baby. Good luck with the "girl" part.


my daughters as babies were way easier than my son. everyone keeps saying just wait...


----------



## Voomie

I'll let you know in a year if I want to return her. Hopefully the return policy is kind.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> my daughters as babies were way easier than my son. everyone keeps saying just wait...


Mine has just entered the "muttering under her breath" phase.  I told her not to be surprised when her mother finally catches her and sends her head spinning!


----------



## knight1fox3

I think @matt267 PE's request for return is still in arbitration. :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I think @matt267 PE's request for return is still in arbitration. :dunno:


I'm currently in negotiations with the in-laws to return my wife. I'm trying to throw the kids in and make a package deal.


----------



## MA_PE

negotiations don't work.  Need to do a drive-by at the in-laws, slow down, and push them out of the car.  Sort out the details later.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that's plan B.


----------



## mudpuppy

I got a cold call yesterday on my work phone, thought it was a telemarketer or headhunter, but turned out to be the farmer that owns the property adjacent to mine (among 2500 acres in the county) and he's looking to sell some land.

I'd really hate to see it turned from farmland/woods into development, so I'm trying to decide whether to buy.  Thing is we just bought the house a year ago, which already stretched our finances.  It'd be really cool to pick up another 35 acres and bring the mudpuppy estate to 60 acres total, but the question is would we use/enjoy it enough to really justify the cost.  On the other hand if we bought it and decided we couldn't afford it or weren't really using it, we could always sell it.  My real estate agent said he could quickly sell hunting land.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

mudpuppy said:


> I got a cold call yesterday on my work phone, thought it was a telemarketer or headhunter, but turned out to be the farmer that owns the property adjacent to mine (among 2500 acres in the county) and he's looking to sell some land.
> 
> I'd really hate to see it turned from farmland/woods into development, so I'm trying to decide whether to buy.  Thing is we just bought the house a year ago, which already stretched our finances.  It'd be really cool to pick up another 35 acres and bring the mudpuppy estate to 60 acres total, but the question is would we use/enjoy it enough to really justify the cost.  On the other hand if we bought it and decided we couldn't afford it or weren't really using it, we could always sell it.  My real estate agent said he could quickly sell hunting land.


Land is a great investment.  I would do it, if at all financially possible.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> I got a cold call yesterday on my work phone, thought it was a telemarketer or headhunter, but turned out to be the farmer that owns the property adjacent to mine (among 2500 acres in the county) and he's looking to sell some land.
> 
> I'd really hate to see it turned from farmland/woods into development, so I'm trying to decide whether to buy.  Thing is we just bought the house a year ago, which already stretched our finances.  It'd be really cool to pick up another 35 acres and bring the mudpuppy estate to 60 acres total, but the question is would we use/enjoy it enough to really justify the cost.  On the other hand if we bought it and decided we couldn't afford it or weren't really using it, we could always sell it.  My real estate agent said he could quickly sell hunting land.


What does land in your area go for if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## User1

I'll buy it for $5 an acre and you can use it all you want. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mudpuppy

knight1fox3 said:


> What does land in your area go for if you don't mind my asking?




That's a good question that I've been researching.  It's sounding like tillable land is around $3600 to $4000/acre and recreational/wood lots are $2500-3200/acre.


----------



## Road Guy

that's better than the $500,000 / acre here!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I've been looking into buying some land for shooting and other recreation.  Prices are all over the place, but all of them are more than $4000/acre.  The closer I get to my current house, the more expensive the land is, and the smaller the parcels, and the closer the neighbors that might be upset with my loud shooting.


----------



## snickerd3

at least he sort of gave first right of refusal before he tries public sale.  Is the area for sale that surrounds your house wooded or tillable?  you can always rent out during hunting season if wooded and get someone to farm it for you if it is tillable.


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> at least he sort of gave first right of refusal before he tries public sale.  Is the area for sale that surrounds your house wooded or tillable?  you can always rent out during hunting season if wooded and get someone to farm it for you if it is tillable.


Yeah, he did say he's always annoyed when neighbors sell land without contacting him first.  The good news is he said he won't list it if I'm not interested.  From my stalking research, I think he knows a LOT of people and will find buyers on his own.

The lot I'm looking at is half wooded and half tillable, but rental fees would barely cover the taxes.  And tillable land has actually been decreasing in price lately (my brother is a farmer and was sending me info on farmland prices the USDA puts together) so I can't really count on the land making money.

We talked it over last night and decided it's not worth the cost to us at this point in time.  With financing costs and taxes it would cost us about $900/month for 30 years and we can't see getting $900/month of enjoyment/value out of it.  And in talking to my real estate agent there's very little chance someone is going to want to develop in our area, so there isn't a ton of risk in not buying it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Just what we need, TWO Californias!

http://fox6now.com/2018/01/17/new-california-movement-hopes-to-create-51st-state-from-rural-counties/


----------



## Road Guy

a couple of counties in NE CO tried that a few years ago, I am pretty sure its not an option in the constitution. But maybe those parts of CA could just become part of  Nevada, Utah, Arizona?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm...so soy bacon is not all it's cracked up to be.....

:dunno:


----------



## Supe




----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm...so soy bacon is not all it's cracked up to be.....
> :dunno:


So it didn't taste like sadness and disappointment?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Looks like Mrs. Supe is hosting some weekly game night thing at our house tomorrow (they alternate homes in the neighborhood) for a bunch of middle-aged women. 

Sure thing, dear, I'll be in the garage if you need me.


----------



## Road Guy

bunko?


----------



## Voomie

I'm counting down the days till I leave my job. I don't feel too bad about coming in late and leaving early. I'm still getting my work done so my boss doesn't complain.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> bunko?


Yes, and I still have no clue WTF that is.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Looks like Mrs. Supe is hosting some weekly game night thing at our house tomorrow (they alternate homes in the neighborhood) for a bunch of middle-aged women.
> 
> Sure thing, dear, I'll be in the garage if you need me.


Settlers of Catan? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

Should I throw out a Destiny 2 LAN party as an alternative?


----------



## Road Guy

its like a weird dice game sort of like a combination of yahtze and bingo? I've never played it but the gals in the old neighborhood used to play it, basically a big drunken fest for the ladies


----------



## User1

Bunco is the name

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And it's actually really fun 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm also actually an old lady

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Also I like how me saying I'm an old lady first spawned an ad with a couple snuggling and now has an ad for a memory game [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Also I like how me saying I'm an old lady first spawned an ad with a couple snuggling and now has an ad for a memory game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe Alexa will play the game with you? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

TJ: "Alexa, play Bunko"

Alexa: "B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his name-o"


----------



## Voomie

I picked up my car after having maintenance done on the transmission and the timing belt and the check engine light comes on 20 minutes after I leave the shop. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> I picked up my car after having maintenance done on the transmission and the timing belt and the check engine light comes on 20 minutes after I leave the shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


>


That would be fine but certain counties in Ohio have emissions check and the check engine light is an automatic failure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> That would be fine but certain counties in Ohio have emissions check and the check engine light is an automatic failure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bring it to a VW dealership. They'll hook you up.


----------



## Voomie

I brought it back to my mechanic because I am pissed that they screwed something up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE

look into getting a ODB reader and see what the fault code is.


----------



## Voomie

MA_PE said:


> look into getting a ODB reader and see what the fault code is.


I has AutoZone run the codes and it is something with the coolant system. Most likely a sensor. It could be the thermostat but not likely.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> look into getting a *Bluetooth-enabled *ODB reader and see what the fault code is.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> I brought it back to my mechanic because I am pissed that they screwed something up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Kidding aside, I hope it's nothing serious/expensive. I also hope they cover the cost of fixing the issue.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> look into getting a *Bluetooth-Enabled* ODB reader and see what the fault code is.





knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. :thumbs:


Yep.  Those things are like 15 bucks on Amazon (use the EB link) and they work like a charm.  You can reset the light, troubleshoot, and diagnose all manner of issues.


----------



## Voomie

It turns out it was an unplugged hose and some air in the cooling system. No charge from the mechanic.

On the plus side it is my last day at my job so I get to come in late, take a long lunch, and leave early. I get to be the slacker I always dreamed of being. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> I get to be the slacker I always dreamed of being.


sounds like you have a government job.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> sounds like you have a government job.


It would be if I didn't know what I was doing and kept contradicting myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> It would be if I didn't know what I was doing and kept contradicting myself.


I like contradicting myself. But I try to stay consistent.


----------



## User1

What you did there, I see it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> On the plus side it is my last day at my job so I get to come in late, take a long lunch, and leave early *then head to the bar*. I get to be the slacker I always dreamed of being.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> What you did there, I see it.


Well done, Yoda.


----------



## leggo PE

EB.com word of the day: opprobrium. Go look it up if you don't know already!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> EB.com word of the day: opprobrium. Go look it up if you don't know already!


New to me.  Thanks.


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> EB.com word of the day: opprobrium. Go look it up if you don't know already!


----------



## YMZ PE

It’s been over half a year since anyone posted to the boobie pic thread. This isn’t the EB I remember.


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> It’s been over half a year since anyone posted to the boobie pic thread. This isn’t the EB I remember.


Bump that thread with a selfie.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> It’s been over half a year since anyone posted to the boobie pic thread. This isn’t the EB I remember.


I think LinkedIn has really picked up since then, sort of made it obsolete.


----------



## Road Guy

We have a boobie thread?


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 PE said:


> Bump that thread with a selfie.


I suspect your cup size is more impressive than mine.


----------



## Voomie

All moved in and I have internet again. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> I suspect your cup size is more impressive than mine.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> I suspect your cup size is more impressive than mine.


Not sure if this is self-deprecating humor or a dig at @matt267 PE...


----------



## matt267 PE

YMZ PE said:


> I suspect your cup size is more impressive than mine.


Doubt it. I'm just a skinny white boy. We could verify though. You know, for science.


----------



## Road Guy

I never really look at this part of the phone bill - but with a week to go this is our family of 5's text message use so far this month... anyone recall when you had to pay per text?

LOLS


----------



## Road Guy

and I think maybe 80 are mine?


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 PE said:


> Doubt it. I'm just a skinny white boy. We could verify though. You know, for science.


Anyone who's seen my topless LinkedIn pic can verify my lack of boobage.


----------



## snickerd3

i still have to pay per text...so i don't text


----------



## YMZ PE

For realz snick? Do you have a flip phone too?


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> For realz snick? Do you have a flip phone too?


She does, no joke! I recall seeing a photo of it once on EB I think!


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> For realz snick? Do you have a flip phone too?


For realz.  Yep I do



knight1fox3 said:


> She does, no joke! I recall seeing a photo of it once on EB I think!






   had this puppy for 8 yrs and still going strong.  A minor hiccup a while back but quickly remedied with reinserting a loose battery.


----------



## snickerd3

I need a phone that can handle being at the bottom of purse getting slammed around, squashed, etc..   Even with the protective facecovers and otterbox type of things a smartphone wont last in my life


----------



## Road Guy

I dropped mine off the ski lift last year (life proof case)- still works . And it wasn't a "powder day"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Otterbox is about the most bombproof thing ever invented.  I hear they're using those cases to protect black boxes in airplanes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think they make Otterbox's out of old Nokia phones...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

All these engineering minds on this site and I'm still not able to send or receive a beer via social media.  WTF?


----------



## knight1fox3

Audi driver said:


> All these engineering minds on this site and I'm still not able to send or receive a beer via social media.  WTF?


False. Apparently you haven't tried either the Untapppd app or Tavour. 

*#TechnologyFail*


----------



## Road Guy

Bring it on down to liquo Ville?







Also I thought the big money was in banking, or maybe they are just cheap?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

How much cooler would it have been if Elon had launched a DeLorean?


----------



## Road Guy

anyone have issues spending visa gift cards?

my folks usually give them to us and the kids for Christmas gifts and other than when using them to buy gas I always seem to have issues with them, have tried bars, restaurants, and hotels have told us flat out they don't take them?

Have been trying to get rid of them, used them last night at our regular drinking place- had a $50 one and our bill was around $45 and they said it would only run it for $30?  Bartender said they have been a huge PIA trying to get them to run through the machine...

Should this be in the 1st world problems thread?


----------



## mudpuppy

Bars and restaurants might automatically authorize an extra amount to cover any tip you might add. Normally not a problem with a credit card because you don't get near your credit limit,  but if the prepaid card is only $50 there won't be much extra to authorize a tip.  Same goes for hotels with incidentals.  I've used these at stores, e.g. grocery store or lowes, with no problems.


----------



## Road Guy

that must be it, my kids don't really buy much "stuff" but they like to go eat with their buddies - I think they work okay at fast food but even places like Qdoba give them trouble..


----------



## MA_PE

that's why personally, I don't see the use for these prepaid cards.  Just give them a $50 bill.  no problems using ca$h.


----------



## Road Guy

same here, I've tried to hint to my folks just to send them a check - they can scan it on their phone and spend it as they please. we normally end up "buying" the gift cards from my kids and then trying to use them (yeah I know sounds unappreciative) - I even had issues at Home Depot with one, I think the cashier has to hit a different button for the visa gift card and some seem to get stumped by them..


----------



## YMZ PE

Does anyone know how to track down a particular program's grad students? I've been trying to get a hold of a professor for the last few days without success and now looking for her grad students to help me out. Unfortunately her faculty page has no information on her current research, and my Google stalking has been less than stellar.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Does anyone know how to track down a particular program's grad students? I've been trying to get a hold of a professor for the last few days without success and now looking for her grad students to help me out. Unfortunately her faculty page has no information on her current research, and my Google stalking has been less than stellar.


The queen internet stalker is having issues stalking tracking someone down? Is it opposite day? :huh:

What university?


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The queen internet stalker is having issues stalking tracking someone down? Is it opposite day? :huh:
> 
> What university?


Would rather not say. I did eventually manage to track down a former grad student who's now employing her as a consultant, and contacted him on LinkedIn. Hopefully he doesn't ignore my message because he mistakes me for a recruiter, or respond to my message mistaking me for a tart.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Would rather not say. I did eventually manage to track down a former grad student who's now employing her as a consultant, and contacted him on LinkedIn. Hopefully he doesn't ignore my message because he mistakes me for a recruiter, or respond to my message mistaking me for a tart.


It all depends on your profile pic...


----------



## User1

What does one have to do to be considered "worldly"? How many countries do you need to have visited? Miles traveled? Languages spoken?

Legit asking because I am curious if what I think of as "worldly" when I hear it aligns with other perspectives 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Hmm, I've never really thought about this too hard, and don't think I'd have hard numbers on anything like number of countries visited or languages spoken.

I think I consider someone distinctly "worldly" when that person has lived, or spent a lot of time in, several different regions of the world. They would need to have a good understanding of various cultures, though not necessarily speak all the different languages. I'd think they would be knowledgeable about what regular life is like in all of those places, understand the mentality of the people a fair amount, and perhaps even be knowledgeable about the various histories. I suppose that to me, "worldly" is not just about going places, but understanding them.

Writing that out, it seems like a pretty high bar! Maybe that is why I don't think I know too many people that I consider "worldly".

Of course, this is purely subjective!


----------



## csb

Yeah, I think you have to have lived somewhere else for awhile and really have been immersed in the culture. 

Traveling a bunch makes you a world traveler, but not worldly.


----------



## User1

Yeah, I agree, "well traveled" would be what I think I hear "worldly" used for, most of the time, so I was curious if I was just being uppity about it, and seems we're on par in our opinions!


----------



## Road Guy

I think you have to also own a couple pantsuits


----------



## MA_PE

To change the direction, IMHO "worldy" could be used to describe someone that is knowledgeable about people and situations and how to deal with them despite how many countries they've seen.  If he/she has experienced a range of living conditions say poor, rich, rural with little technology versus a metropolis with the latest technology, etc.  then he/she might be considered a "person of the world" or "worldly"  I don't think a young person could be called worldly as they don't have years of experiences.


----------



## Supe

There's a local shoe store called SAS Shoes in the mall.  Their website is www._carolina_*sass*_hoes_.com.


----------



## csb

I can't wait until I'm old enough to wear sensible SAS shoes. The average demographic for that store won't notice what Carolina's really selling.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## Voomie

2 weeks into my new job and still haven't been fired yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

My lower middle teeth are crowding more as I get older, and I just took a big chunk out of one while flossing .  It must have cracked from the overlap and popped out, because from what I can feel and see, it cracked almost completely parallel to the tooth next to it.


----------



## User1

the corner of my big front tooth chipped once for NO REASON and i almost died in the 4 hours before I had it fixed. i felt like my whole tooth had fallen out and I had a big hole in my mouth but really nobody could even see it. When can I get dentures?


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> the corner of my big front tooth chipped once for NO REASON and i almost died in the 4 hours before I had it fixed. i felt like my whole tooth had fallen out and I had a big hole in my mouth but really nobody could even see it. When can I get dentures?


Half my front left upper tooth is fake/bonded.  Courtesy of an exercise ball to the face mid-beer drink.  Mouth of the bottle hit the tooth, and blammo, instant snaggle tooth.


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone else randomly feel like they have no clue what the hell they're doing?


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone else randomly feel like they have no clue what the hell they're doing?


That was my first 2 weeks at my job but I am catching on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

I work very close to the Billy Graham Library/HQ, and today and tomorrow are the visitation days.  I'm not looking forward to the pending traffic shit-show...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ sounds like an opportunity to "work from home".


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sounds like an opportunity to "work from home".


People can do that?


----------



## Road Guy

People yes, government employees no


----------



## kevo_55

So the government employs robots?


----------



## Road Guy

From my government days there is no trust in employees and you are pretty much treated like a dog so at least a robot would be given the benefit of doubt if they were working from home.....


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> there is no trust in employees and you are pretty much treated like a dog


Truth.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sounds like an opportunity to "work from home".


If it weren't for a massive project being at full steam right now, I probably would.  Too much to do at home without dual monitors and coworkers 15 feet away.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> If it weren't for a massive project being at full steam right now, I probably would.  Too much to do at home without dual monitors and coworkers 15 feet away.


Wait, people don't have (3) or more monitors at home like me? :dunno:

And the co-workers thing seems like it would be more of a hindrance than help.


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, people don't have (3) or more monitors at home like me? :dunno:
> And the co-workers thing seems like it would be more of a hindrance than help. [emoji4]


It depends if you are the person who knows all the answers and how incompetent your co-workers are.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, people don't have (3) or more monitors at home like me? :dunno:
> 
> And the co-workers thing seems like it would be more of a hindrance than help.


I have the big-mamma-jamma monitor at home, but can't transfer any files to it, and do not have a docking station for the work laptop to connect to anything.  Nuclear security and all that jazz.  Legally, if I managed to put any work files on my personal PC, they have right to search and seizure...


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> I have the big-mamma-jamma monitor at home, but can't transfer any files to it, and do not have a docking station for the work laptop to connect to anything.  Nuclear security and all that jazz.  Legally, if I managed to put any work files on my personal PC, they have right to search and seizure...


Docking station? Are those things still even used? LOL  A simple HDMI/DVI/VGA cable (&amp; hub if using mult. displays) would accomplish virtually the same thing. Then no need to transfer files at all. My company employs similar security measures that I used to see at Exelon Nuclear so I'm familiar with no copying of data in addition to other strict policies.


----------



## Supe

We use them exclusively.  My laptop is so old you can't even use it without a docking station because the battery is dead.  To give you an idea, they were destroying hard drives and throwing the laptops out when they were turned in after the big layoffs.  And we're talking THOUSANDS of them.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> We use them exclusively.  My laptop is so old you can't even use it without a docking station because the battery is dead.  To give you an idea, they were destroying hard drives and throwing the laptops out when they were turned in after the big layoffs.  And we're talking THOUSANDS of them.


----------



## Supe

Pretty much!  i5 single core, 4GB ram...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I seriously doubt it's single core being an "i" series. But would need the series number to confirm. The "i" series processor were released in dual and quad-core configurations. The i3 line being the dual-core, and the i5 &amp; i7 lines typically being quad-core. Now, that's not to say the programs your company uses aren't actually taking advantage of multi-threaded processing. In which case having multiple idle CPU cores isn't going to do you any favors. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

I stand corrected, it is an i5 duo core (3340).  Previous "Engineering laptop" (the size of a pool table) was an old single core (Core 2 solo).  Laptop is right at 5 years old.


----------



## Road Guy

I was down at the Denver zoning office / plan review yesterday and they have (I shit you not) screens that are close to 24X36 - I guess so they can pull up full size plans - was kinda overkill IMO but also a little cool!


----------



## Voomie

Road Guy said:


> I was down at the Denver zoning office / plan review yesterday and they have (I shit you not) screens that are close to 24X36 - I guess so they can pull up full size plans - was kinda overkill IMO but also a little cool!


They must not be aware of the zoom feature.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

We're slowly getting to the point where everyone has dual 27" monitors.


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I was down at the Denver zoning office / plan review yesterday and they have (I shit you not) screens that are close to 24X36 - I guess so they can pull up full size plans - was kinda overkill IMO but also a little cool!


I could see that making more sense for someone whose pretty much sole job is to review plans.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RG, is this near you?

 https://imgur.com/gallery/jxT3r

(Denver Apartment Fire)


----------



## Road Guy

I was on the north side of town today, you could see it from a long ways out..


----------



## MetsFan

These head hunters are getting out of hand.  I just got a text from one after not picking up his call.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor?q=121g


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## MetsFan

Master slacker said:


>


lol, that's exactly what it felt like.  I asked how he got my number and he never replied after that.


----------



## Road Guy

Proud cuckold?






Was a dude driving the car?


----------



## leggo PE

Happy opening day! Yay, baseball!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Happy opening day! Yay, baseball!


I haven't decided if I'm going or not. Mon. is our local team's actual day.


----------



## Voomie

It is so hard to focus at work today. I never thought losing my wife would put me in such a fog mentally. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> It is so hard to focus at work today. I never thought losing my wife would put me in such a fog mentally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hugs, friend. Thinking about you. I cannot imagine.


----------



## snickerd3

i must have missed something...what happened?


----------



## Voomie

My wife died unexpectedly on the 3rd. The ER couldn't save her or the baby.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

oh my god man I am so sorry!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> oh my god man I am so sorry!


x2! I can't even imagine!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my gosh, @Voomie. I am so, so, so sorry to hear that. I''ll be keeping you in my thoughts. That is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> x2! I can't even imagine!


x1000!!!! That is absolutely heart-breaking @Voomie. So very sorry to hear that news. Condolences to you and your family during this impossibly difficult time. Perhaps you should consider taking some time off from work.

Let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> x1000!!!! That is absolutely heart-breaking [mention=33290]Voomie[/mention]. So very sorry to hear that news. Condolences to you and your family during this impossibly difficult time. Perhaps you should consider taking some time off from work.
> Let us know if there's anything we can do. [emoji20]


I took 2 weeks off after she passed. I flirted with the idea of taking a sabbatical but work is a good distraction right now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> My wife died unexpectedly on the 3rd. The ER couldn't save her or the baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Damn man, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## blybrook PE

So sorry to hear that. Hope you have some family close as a support group. If nothing else, we're here to help the best we can. Just let us know.


----------



## Supe

No words, Voomie.  We're here for you.


----------



## MA_PE

I just saw this.  My most sincere condolences on your loss.


----------



## MetsFan

Voomie, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dleg

Ditto. I can't imagine having to go through that.  My condolences for your loss, Voomie.


----------



## FLBuff PE

HFS, @Voomie. Like others have said, there are no words. We are here for you.


----------



## snickerd3

HFS...ditto all the thoughts and concerns!!!  we are here if you need to vent, cry, scream, rant , rave...etc...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Ditto all of the above.  There are no words.


----------



## User1

All, it's also Voomie's birthday today!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy birthday. @Voomie! I'll be drinking a cold one for ya.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy birthday @Voomie. We're here for you buddy.


----------



## Voomie

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Heard a cover of this old Cranberries song on the radio the other day. Not bad. I also wasn't aware of how this particular song was somewhat tied to Delores O'Riordan's (sp?) recent death.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Prayers for you Voomie.


----------



## Road Guy

So our dishwasher got a little hot yesterday -shrunk these cheap little water bottles we had (original size for comparison)

And I thought it was cold water that caused shrinkage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Dleg

LOL.  I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## kevo_55

Something tells me that you shouldn't worry about those things being BPA free.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Did you try putting water in it and then freezing it to see if it stretches it back out?


----------



## knight1fox3

Audi driver said:


> Did you try putting water in it and then freezing it to see if it stretches it back out?


LOL...I don't think it quite works that way with it being a rigid plastic.


----------



## Road Guy

We mainly just use these to smuggle alcoholic beverages into movie theaters


----------



## frazil

Zima?


----------



## Road Guy

And here I thought we were friends....

We make our own margarita mix (squeeze the limes and lemons by hand) and store up a few gallons at a time - and we usually fill up several of these jars and the plastic ones for when we need to do day drinking someplace ....


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Audi driver said:


> Did you try putting water in it and then freezing it to see if it stretches it back out?


That wouldn't work unless you found a way to heat it up again to make it flexible and then have something instantly freeze and expand before it can cool. The sanitizer machine at my daughters day care did this same thing.


----------



## User1

I don't think it was a serious question lol


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> So our dishwasher got a little hot yesterday -shrunk these cheap little water bottles we had (original size for comparison)
> 
> And I thought it was cold water that caused shrinkage


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> I don't think it was a serious question lol


He posed a question on a forum full of serious engineers. A serious response should not be unexpected. LOL


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> And here I thought we were friends....
> 
> We make our own margarita mix (squeeze the limes and lemons by hand) and store up a few gallons at a time - and we usually fill up several of these jars and the plastic ones for when we need to do day drinking someplace ....


Thats professional!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I don't think it was a serious question lol


Someone gets me.


----------



## Supe

Few things are more satisfying than having a song stuck in your head that has no lyrics, with zero idea as to who the artist is or what the title is, only to find it on your "thumbed up" Pandora list.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Few things are more satisfying than having a song stuck in your head that has no lyrics, with zero idea as to who the artist is or what the title is, only to find it on your "thumbed up" Pandora list.


Green Onions?


----------



## Supe

Nope, a song called "Anthem".


----------



## Dleg

As in, The National?


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> As in, The National?


Nope.


----------



## Supe

Had a FB messaging session with the girls who used to live across the street from me in TX who were my BFF's.  One is a news anchor in Alaska, one is now a stay at home mom, the other is also a stay at home mom who is about to go through a divorce (the one from AK got divorced last year).  We all haven't seen each other in over 8 years now, had a good time catching up, bitching about getting old, etc.  Really reminded me how much I miss those guys, how much simpler life was without kids/responsibilities, and how much I miss having friends close to my own age to hang out with (which is a gripe Mrs. Supe has all the time).  Hope we're able to all take a trip down there (ATX area) and have a mini-reunion at some point.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> Spam!


A little early for that (i.e. premature Spam).  They make pills for that now.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## NJmike PE

I am late to the  part on this one, but @Voomie, words cannot express feelings on this. So sorry to hear about this bud.We are here for you pal.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Just discovered the "Member Map" area of this site.  Pretty cool to see where everyone that's "here"... is.


----------



## csb

I was not prepared to be sad seeing a North Dakota pin. I'm assuming that's VTE.


----------



## mudpuppy

csb said:


> I was not prepared to be sad seeing a North Dakota pin. I'm assuming that's VTE.


Exact same reaction here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Wouldn't his computer have to still be logged in here?  Sorry for the feels. I didn't know the guy but obviously a great contributor who impacted many.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I don't see North korea or Alaska on the map


----------



## blybrook PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> I don't see North korea or Alaska on the map


Those of us who prefer the North country know how to stay hidden to the outsiders AKA lower 49...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dean Agnostic said:


> I don't see North korea or Alaska on the map


----------



## Supe

Anyone have any Bluetooth earbuds they really like?  My Amazon cheapos finally crapped out after 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Voomie

Supe said:


> Anyone have any Bluetooth earbuds they really like?  My Amazon cheapos finally crapped out after 2 1/2 years.


Spend the money and get a good pair. I recently spent money on a pair from plantrontics and it was such a jump in quality and performance. I can now leave my phone in the other side of the house without it cutting out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Think I'm going to order the ones made by SoundPEATS.  Really good Amazon reviews and I won't feel bad about losing them.  Different ear hole sizes, and I like the in-the-ear retainer as opposed to over the ear. 

My biggest gripe with any of them is that their outdoor signal always sucks.  Makes for a shitty lawn-mowing experience.


----------



## csb

You're mowing the lawn, not getting a handy.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> You're mowing the lawn, not getting a handy.


do earbuds help getting a handy?


----------



## csb

Is there a really satisfying lawn-mowing experience?


----------



## P-E

Nope


----------



## Road Guy

My dad got a robot lawnmower(like a roomba) , I think that's pretty satisfying sit on the back deck and drink a cocktail while the alien technology mows the grass.... 

#fuckinglazybabyboomers


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> do earbuds help getting a handy?


I agree - I had no idea earbuds improved the quality and experience of a handy.  Is there a preferred soundtrack?  Perhaps motivational books on tape?

And yes - there is a satisfying lawn mowing experience.  It's when you reflect on the fact that you finished a yard in 20 minutes instead of two hours because you opted to mulch 90% of it.  That's the goal.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Is there a preferred soundtrack?


Soothing sounds of the recorder? :dunno:


----------



## Master slacker

Audi driver said:


> Just discovered the "Member Map" area of this site.  Pretty cool to see where everyone that's "here"... is.


I'm not shown on there.  How does one enter such an arena?


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I'm not shown on there.  How does one enter such an arena?


http://engineerboards.com/membermap/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> My dad got a robot lawnmower(like a roomba) , I think that's pretty satisfying sit on the back deck and drink a cocktail while the alien technology mows the grass....
> 
> #fuckinglazybabyboomers


I was just looking at the Stihl model over the weekend last.  Looked pretty enticing, but the dang thing would have to run 40hrs a week just to do one pass through my yard.


----------



## Supe

Just like the real Roomba, mine would only smear dog shit all over the place.


----------



## Road Guy

The one my dad has runs 24-7, except when it's charging itself - he is in Florida and they have "that Florida" grass - not sure if it would work as well on Bermuda or other thicker grass - but I think it operates so it continually cuts so that the grass doesn't get too high to make it difficult to cut


----------



## Road Guy

I sold a bunch of used ski gear, old bikes and other junk on nextdoor over the weekend - cleaned up pretty nicely , but some ladies came over to look at this bike I had and they brought 4 little kids, as the moms were checking out the bike the kids just started ransacking the garage, I had like 3 projects going on so I had a table saw out, a tile saw, a bunch of nail guns, old molding with nails sticking out, etc and I was like ughh there is some stuff in there that can hurt.. moms didn't seem to care, I was freaked out the kids were going to lose a finger, but folks just seem to have no sense to tell their kids no these days. one even started climbing up on my garage shelves to look at some stuff I had up there... but at least they bought the bike!


----------



## MA_PE

Doesn't surprise me at all.  So many people these days let their kids run amok without a care in the world.  God forbid you say anything to the kid and they just on the defensive with the "you can't talk to my kid like that."  I hope you got a premium price for the bike.


----------



## Road Guy

$100 bucks for a 20 year old trek bike we paid $100 for 4 years ago - just happy to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I totally tell other people's kids what to do in that situation, and I don't care what the parents say.  If they don't like it they can suck it.


----------



## Supe

A couple years ago, two kids were on a front lawn throwing rocks/acorns at passing cars.  They missed me, but I slammed on the brakes and put it in reverse.  I got out of the car and walked onto the lawn, they looked scared shitless.  Some crotchety old guy walked out with a "who the hell are you" look.  I explained to him how these fine young gentlemen had nothing better to do than throw shit at passing cars.  He apologized, gave them a cold stare, and said "get your ass in the house."  He was practically undoing his belt in the doorway.  I knew they were about to get an ass whooping for the ages, but I still don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Dleg

I had 4 little kids sitting next to me at the Avengers showing this weekend, with their parents all sitting in the row behind them. Total bullshit. The littlest one (maybe 5) sat right next to me, but wasn't too bad. She only kicked me a couple of times. But apparently she was kicking the shit out of the old lady's chair in front of her - she turned around and said "You're going to have to stop kicking my chair, do you understand!!!???" and then gave me a dirty look, like I was the parent. 

Odd thing: the family was Russian or Lithuanian or something Eastern European. I would have thought there would be some ass kicking, but they seemed just as bad as millennial American parents.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> Odd thing: the family was Russian or Lithuanian or something Eastern European. I would have thought there would be some ass kicking, but they seemed just as bad as millennial American parents.


The lady behind me that had the dog that never shut up is, I think, Ukrainian.  She has the absolute worst kids on the planet.  Screaming non-stop, grabbing my shirt/hitting me when I was at their door, hitting the dog with old fence pieces - I don't understand it.


----------



## csb

In Soviet-occupied Ukraine, fence beats children.


----------



## leggo PE

Does anyone have any advice for kayak camping? I'm going this weekend with a group of people. I've kayaked a few times before, but never to camp overnight. We're carrying all our stuff with us, so tips about what/how to pack, what to cook, etc., are very welcome!


----------



## Szar

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have any advice for kayak camping? I'm going this weekend with a group of people. I've kayaked a few times before, but never to camp overnight. We're carrying all our stuff with us, so tips about what/how to pack, what to cook, etc., are very welcome!


Ocean or river? 

Level of camping experience? 

How geared are you? 

Biggest items are dry sacks,  helmet with rapids, paddle cord, and life preserver. 

If you aren' hiking...  Ditch the pack all together.   Just use the kayak compartments.


----------



## leggo PE

We're going to be in Tomales Bay, so not river, and not exactly ocean, but saltwater for sure. I've kayaked around where we'll be before, and don't think helmets are necessary as there aren't big rapids, and we're aiming to actually be in the kayaks when the wind isn't so strong.

We won't be hiking anywhere, and will be camping out on whatever beach we get. We have been told to pack like we are going backpacking. As in, think light, and pack in, pack out.


----------



## Szar

Fresh water will be important if its available.   I bring 4 liters per day out minimum.   Don't skimp here.  Problem with salt water is it makes shore drinking areas difficult to find because it leaches into everything. 

You'll  want a camping stove with fuel since I'm assuming dry wood will be scarce and or day light hours limited.  Being able to make hot water quickly is also important for survival depending on water temperature. I know nothing about the Pacific but the Atlantic is a cold witch this time of year.  If cold...  Perhaps a wet suit. 

Not sure what type of sleeping bag you have...  If its feather down be very careful of the water.   Down loses the ability to keep heat if wet.  Make sure its waterproof.   Unless you have synthetic...  Then its just un-comfortable but you'l  live. 

Make sure you have a hat,  sun glasses,  long sleeve everything, and gloves.   I'm pasty white and burn quickly and outside.   all day on the water is a long day to be burned. 

Water shoes for frequent landings.

Poo shovel and bags.    250 feet away from water.  Pack in pack out. Oh,  extra bag.   And even more  bags.

All I got for now?


----------



## leggo PE

Thanks, @Szar!

We apparently aren't allowed to dig holes to poo in, so if we don't get one of the two sites that has a vault toilet, we'll have to buy a wag bag.


----------



## snickerd3

so my kid was bending forwards slightly to push the chair back to stand up from the kitchen table after dinner.  As he was bending forward he sneezed and the force (allergy season)sent his head into the table.   am I horrible person for laughing.


----------



## csb

Dry bags are fairly decent on Amazon and Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## MA_PE

dry bags.....sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> dry bags.....sounds like a personal problem.


My husband seems to enjoy his.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


> My husband seems to enjoy his.


I enjoy all my personal problems.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Anyone taking sleeping pills? If so, what brand?


----------



## Voomie

I am. They are store brand and don't leave me groggy in the morning.



Dean Agnostic said:


> Anyone taking sleeping pills? If so, what brand?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

I've had luck with Unisom in the past, but nowadays, I just use a self-developed type of breathing meditation (basically just really deep breathes over and over again) to help me fall asleep if I can't get there immediately.


----------



## Supe

CPAP or humidifier with grain alcohol instead of distilled water.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> CPAP or humidifier with grain alcohol instead of distilled water.


This.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I usually listen to ambient rain/storm sounds with/without brown noise. Last night I tried something different and put on the Feynman Lectures...I was out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy

shot of vodka and some ibuprofen


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> shot of vodka and some ibuprofen


Or those large margaritas? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Pick up a text book and read it.  If you don't sleep, at least you learn something.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Or those large margaritas? :dunno:


Why would he get his wife started up if he's trying to sleep?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> shot of vodka and some ibuprofen


Vodka is for rookies.  If you want knocked out... Everclear.


----------



## Dleg

Number 1 sleep advice:  Exercise after work, preferably running or biking for 45 minutes but not TOO hard, or you won't be able to sleep.

Number 2 sleep advice: don't go number 2.

Number 3 sleep advice: get a job where you actually work your ass off for a few years, say running an oil well logging crew where you work 48-72 hours without sleep on a regular basis, with naps by necessity wherever you can take them and under all conditions.  You'll never have sleeping problems again.


----------



## Supe

Audi driver said:


> Vodka is for rookies.  If you want knocked out... Everclear.


Depends if he enjoys sleep vomiting or not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Depends if he enjoys sleep vomiting or not.


Go lab-grade reagent 100% ethanol. You'll sleep alright...forever: https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigald/e7023?lang=en&amp;region=US


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, but seriously folks...

I started rereading Tolkien, that does the trick as well.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper said:


> Go lab-grade reagent 100% ethanol. You'll sleep alright...forever: https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigald/e7023?lang=en&amp;region=US


190 proof could do the same job for significantly cheaper.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yeah, that's a one-way trip for sure!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

How long does it take for the sleeping pill to kick in?


----------



## Supe

Roughly two red solo cups worth of time for the Everclear option, assuming its in jungle juice form.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I remember the first and only time I encountered jungle juice was at a college party in Santa Barbara. We (my roommates and I) drove down from Davis. We drove down with four, and came back with three. Had to post bail for #4 the following weekend. Whoops!


----------



## leggo PE

They know how to party hardy down in SB!


----------



## YMZ PE

squaretaper said:


> I remember the first and only time I encountered jungle juice was at a college party in Santa Barbara. We (my roommates and I) drove down from Davis. We drove down with four, and came back with three. Had to post bail for #4 the following weekend. Whoops!


That was nice of y'all to go back and post bail for her.


----------



## Supe

Who'd have thought a Las Vegas expansion hockey team would be the real deal?


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Who'd have thought a Las Vegas expansion hockey team would be the real deal?


VEGAS


----------



## Road Guy

I cant wait to go to Vegas for MNF in a few years! HFS hold my beer! fat Tuesdays!


----------



## User1

For wat



Road Guy said:


> I cant wait to go to Vegas for MNF in a few years! HFS hold my beer! fat Tuesdays!


----------



## Supe

Anyone have an ideas on removing a tightly threaded male to male NPT adapter that has no wrench flats on it without damage?


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Anyone have an ideas on removing a tightly threaded male to male NPT adapter that has no wrench flats on it without damage?


What is said adapter attached to? That might make a difference in recommended measures.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Anyone have an ideas on removing male to male without damage?


Ummm, sorry, no experience with that. Maybe @NJmike PE or @matt267 PE could help you out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Anyone have an ideas on removing a tightly threaded male to male NPT adapter that has no wrench flats on it without damage?


You mean it's male-NPT on one side and male-something else on the other? What is it adapting?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, what's the material?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or, is it just a very short pipe nipple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I've used heat and/or "Aero-Kroil" with good effect.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You can also use a pipe wrench with some hard plastic or Delrin in the jaws to reduce damage. Also, you can use two pipe wrenches on opposing sides to spread the load from the jaws.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe... are you docking again?


----------



## Supe

Square: It's basically a short, non-hex pipe nipple.  Brass, joining two things I don't want damaged.  Heat not an option as there's an O-ring/piston on one of the components.  Decided to just say f*ck it.  Found out there's a Swagelok nearby, so I'm going to go there tomorrow and get a hex nipple for $5 that has perfect threads and some of their dope in lieu of tape.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Square: It's basically a short, non-hex pipe nipple.  Brass, joining two things I don't want damaged.  Heat not an option as there's an O-ring/piston on one of the components.  Decided to just say f*ck it.  Found out there's a Swagelok nearby, so I'm going to go there tomorrow and get a hex nipple for $5 that has perfect threads and some of their dope in lieu of tape.


Dang, good luck! Love Swagelok stuff, you should be in good shape.


----------



## Supe

Unfortunately there is an oil accumulator on one side, and an electric valve on the other.  The one that came with the kit has no hex, so you only get there by trying to tighten the valve and nipple as an assembly.  That's also a losing proposition, because you are limited on how you can clock the valve, because there is a small pressure relief valve right next to it.  So you end up having to back the whole assembly off a quarter-half turn to clear it, which would be OK if you could turn the nipple independently.  The hex and a good dope should fix the issue.  At least it's mounted where its easy to get to!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ham fist your way to success!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper said:


> You can also use a pipe wrench with some hard plastic or Delrin in the jaws to reduce damage. Also, you can use two pipe wrenches on opposing sides to spread the load from the jaws.


This is how you can do it.  I usually will just take some flexible tubing and put it over the grip areas of the pipe wrench.  That said, a pipe wrench is supposed to grip and make marks on the pipe.  Basically, they make their own "flats".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> This is how you can do it.  I usually will just take some flexible tubing and put it over the grip areas of the pipe wrench.  That said, a pipe wrench is supposed to grip and make marks on the pipe.  Basically, they make their own "flats".


I didn't break it, I found it like that!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anybody work with Kydex? I want a "tacticool" sheath for my chef knife. I don't like the blade protector I have and I like to bring my own cooking equipment if I'm in charge of cooking somewhere that's not my own home.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Anybody work with Kydex? I want a "tacticool" sheath for my chef knife. I don't like the blade protector I have and I like to bring my own cooking equipment if I'm in charge of cooking somewhere that's not my own home.


I actually have a friend who has a small Kydex business. Search FB for "Fox Valley Custom Kydex". Able to customize just about anything and pricing is reasonable. Tell them KnightFoxPC sent you! :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I actually have a friend who has a small Kydex business. Search FB for "Fox Valley Custom Kydex". Able to customize just about anything and pricing is reasonable. Tell them KnightFoxPC sent you! :thumbs:


I'm sold!


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I'm sold!


https://www.facebook.com/valleykydex/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/valleykydex/


Inquiry already sent! Thanks! *shing shing*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chef's knife sheath and mag holder! And firestarter!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh, and faux carbon!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Kydex is ridiculously easy to work.  Just need a hairdryer or hot air gun.  And Kydex is cheap!


----------



## Road Guy

Lol- anyone want to go to the show with me?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Edit: Ooh! ToP!


Good try, but top only matters in the spam thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Good try, but top only matters in the spam thread.


Oops! My mistake!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Oops! My mistake!


It's alright. You're learning! That's the important part.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It's alright. You're learning! That's the important part.


View attachment 11188


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> It's alright. You're learning! That's the important part.


I thought whiskey was the important part.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I thought whiskey was the important part.


That's the other important part.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh noooooooooo! So much cookie dough gone to waste.

http://www.wect.com/story/38195597/cookie-dough-causes-traffic-backups-on-highway-17


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Oh noooooooooo! So much cookie dough gone to waste.
> 
> http://www.wect.com/story/38195597/cookie-dough-causes-traffic-backups-on-highway-17


If you imagine it all as oatmeal raisin, does it make it better?


----------



## Master slacker

Random topic - Getting the f outta here.  Now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If you imagine it all as oatmeal raisin, does it make it better?


Absolutely.  Whoever thought to put the senior citizen of fruit in a dessert needs to be tarred and feathered.


----------



## knight1fox3

0 sugar oatmeal and flax seed cookies are the only good kind AND P90x approved. :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> 0 sugar oatmeal and flax seed cookies


----------



## Master slacker

Oooooooooooooooh... look at the time.  It's FTS o'clock.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I thought whiskey was the important part.


Did someone say whiskey?


----------



## leggo PE

Cheddar......

BUNNIES!


----------



## User1

wat


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

cheddar bunnies I guess.


----------



## User1

oh.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm ready for it to be the weekend.

But really, I'll settle for the end of today so I can go get the haircut I desperately need.


----------



## Master slacker

That reminds me...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I'm ready for it to be the weekend.
> 
> But really, I'll settle for the end of today so I can go get the haircut I desperately need.


How do you pick which one to cut?


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> How do you pick which one to cut?


Gosh, it's a hard decision. I usually go for most of the ones on my head (resisting the direct facial area), and try to get the hair dresser to do several at once, to make sure the appointment doesn't last forever.


----------



## User1

How have you still not explained cheddar bunnies.....


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> How have you still not explained cheddar bunnies.....


https://www.annies.com/products/snacks/cheddar-bunnies


----------



## leggo PE

How do you not know what cheddar bunnies are??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

They lost me with "organic wheat flour".  Way to ruin what could have been good junk food.


----------



## MA_PE

looks like goldfish....only bunnies.


----------



## leggo PE

MA_PE said:


> looks like goldfish....only bunnies.


That's the idea. They're healthier than the typical goldfish though, and don't have quite the salty taste. But don't get me wrong, I love goldfish, too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@vee043324 got some white claw for my family reunion.  Hope it is worth the hype!


----------



## akwooly

i love white claw.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is quite tasty.  Will be a lovely addition tothe weekend.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> @vee043324 got some white claw for my family reunion.  Hope it is worth the hype!


Wooo!! What flavor?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Wooo!! What flavor?


The variety pack... Didnt want to make a decison.


----------



## leggo PE

I've only ever seen the White Claw. Granted, I only have bought it once (for MDW camping!). It was a hit! With most except for my fiance, who prefers, tequila, whisky, and macrobrews over everything else.


----------



## akwooly

leggo PE said:


> I've only ever seen the White Claw. Granted, I only have bought it once (for MDW camping!). It was a hit! With most except for my fiance, who prefers, tequila, whisky, and macrobrews over everything else.


what is MDW camping?  i like white claw and also tequila, whiskey, beers besides IPAs,


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> what is MDW camping?  i like white claw and also tequila, whiskey, beers besides IPAs,


Memorial Day Weekend camping.


----------



## akwooly

leggo PE said:


> Memorial Day Weekend camping.


ahhh, of course. thanks!  heading out for a float trip with some friends.  lots of schapps, whiskey and beer.


----------



## leggo PE

Have fun!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Wooo!! What flavor?


ALL THE FLAVOURS! WHITE CLAW! WHITE CLAW! (seriously, someone should ask for an EB sponsorship)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @vee043324 got some white claw for my family reunion.  Hope it is worth the hype!


Prepare to have fun and simultaneously be *extremely* well-hydrated.


----------



## vee043324

Currently v buzzed off of white claw.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tried raspberry, black cherry, red grapefruit and lime.  Not sure which I liked best.  Thought it would be the cherry... But leaning more towards the grapefruit or lime.  Might have just been what I was feeling this weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Tried raspberry, black cherry, red grapefruit and lime.  Not sure which I liked best.  Thought it would be the cherry... But leaning more towards the grapefruit or lime.  Might have just been what I was feeling this weekend.


I'm working through black cherry, grapefruit, and raspberry. I like lime the best so I save those. @vee043324 is going to trade me limes for my grapefruits.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> I'm working through black cherry, grapefruit, and raspberry. I like lime the best so I save those. @vee043324 is going to trade me limes for my grapefruits.


*Trump voice* this is going to be the best trade deal in the history of trade deals.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Tried raspberry, black cherry, red grapefruit and lime.  Not sure which I liked best.  Thought it would be the cherry... But leaning more towards the grapefruit or lime.  Might have just been what I was feeling this weekend.


So happy you liked it!! Tbh I would have felt personally responsible if you didn’t haha


----------



## User1

What is this


----------



## kevo_55

I think someone got this thread mixed up with a different one....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> What is this


My Random Topic.    And Booze.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> My Random Topic.    And Booze.


but what is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> but what is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's right, you were on vac during the spam thread.  White Claw is a very tasty Sparkling Hard Seltzer that @vee043324 got us all hooked on.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Sparkling hard seltzer?  Have we abandoned whiskey, beer, and vodka?  WTH is this place?


----------



## Supe

In all fairness, you can tell your doctor you've been drinking a lot more water.


----------



## Master slacker

I prefer bear claws


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> I prefer bear claws


Those are good too.


----------



## MA_PE

I prefer Santa Claus.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Sparkling hard seltzer?  Have we abandoned whiskey, beer, and vodka?  WTH is this place?


There is a time and place for everything.  I'm a mean drunk when I'm drinking hard stuff, and I wasn't feeling beer this weekend.  I felt like the seltzer was a good compromise for the family reunion.



Supe said:


> In all fairness, you can tell your doctor you've been drinking a lot more water.


I was extremely hydrated Saturday.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> That's right, you were on vac during the spam thread.  White Claw is a very tasty Sparkling Hard Seltzer that @vee043324 got us all hooked on.


unofficial brand ambassador status pending.


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> unofficial brand ambassador status pending.


I have some in the fridge.  Never had some,  interested to see how it is...


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> I have some in the fridge.  Never had some,  interested to see how it is...


eagerly awaiting your feedback!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> eagerly awaiting your feedback!


Me too! I was/am labeled Mr. Micro/nanobrew/homebrewsnob but honestly I was really looking for something different and refreshing (esp in Sacramento heat!). I am now a believer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If you imagine it all as oatmeal raisin, does it make it better?


----------



## Supe

Hey @csb, I'm sure this will save WYDOT millions.  You can thank me later.

https://jalopnik.com/dominos-is-fixing-americas-crappy-roads-for-pizza-safet-1826736405


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> unofficial brand ambassador status pending.


Got a $2 off/12 pack coupon today.  SWEET!


----------



## vee043324

so jealous!!


----------



## vee043324

Just saw Ivanka Trump, you guys. she is v v v v v v v v v v v v tall.


----------



## envirotex

Raisins never go in cookies.  If I wanted a raisin, I would eat granola or something.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Raisins never go in cookies.  If I wanted a raisin, I would eat granola or something.


I mostly feel the same way.


----------



## Supe

Raisins should only ever go in one thing - the garbage.


----------



## knight1fox3

Raisins are power food! Unlike chocolate... &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Raisins are power food! Unlike chocolate... &lt;smh&gt;


http://www.eatingwell.com/article/112133/5-power-foods-to-fuel-your-workout/

https://chicago.suntimes.com/food/dark-chocolate-can-improve-stress-mood-memory-and-immunity-studies-claim/

Pretty sure chocolate is higher on the power food list than raisins...Plus, it just tastes better, and should never be included in a recipe for cookies.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> http://www.eatingwell.com/article/112133/5-power-foods-to-fuel-your-workout/
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/food/dark-chocolate-can-improve-stress-mood-memory-and-immunity-studies-claim/
> 
> Pretty sure chocolate is higher on the power food list than raisins...Plus, it just tastes better, and should never be included in a recipe for cookies.


I'll buy that for dark chocolate. But not regular, much too high sugar content. Though I can't stand the taste of either.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## FLBuff PE

That's because your taste buds have become accustomed to that leather that you like (or as you call it, turkey 'bacon').


----------



## leggo PE

I don't mind raisins, but in cookies, I do prefer chocolate. But hey, the carrot muffins that I've made twice in the last month needed raisins. The only ones I had on hand were these black maroo raisins, and holy moly, these are the sweetest, juiciest raisins I've ever had. And they're big! They are so good!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't mind raisins, but in cookies, I do prefer chocolate. But hey, the carrot muffins that I've made twice in the last month needed raisins. The only ones I had on hand were these black maroo raisins, and holy moly, these are the sweetest, juiciest raisins I've ever had. And they're big! They are so good!


You know what juicer and bigger than a raisin?  A grape.  And they taste infinitely better than raisins.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I prefer fermented grapes, personally.


----------



## envirotex

Raisins don't go in muffins or cake either...

Maybe trail mix, however, as Tex Jr. likes to say, "Trail mix is made up of M&amp;Ms and disappointment..."


----------



## leggo PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> You know what juicer and bigger than a raisin?  A grape.  And they taste infinitely better than raisins.


I like grapes too. But I don't think they would have worked as well in baked form.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I like grapes too. But I don't think they would have worked as well in baked form.


Eeeeeewwwwww.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I prefer fermented grapes, personally.


Agreed.


----------



## Dleg

Raisins are fine.   

:dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

but not in cookies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am eating yogurt covered raisins for snack... but very rarely do I want a raisin cookie.


----------



## vee043324

Today I saw Gal Gadot and Chris Pine on set for the new Wonder Woman movie. They're filming in DC!!! aaah


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk SMASH!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

A new wrinkle for the airplane/treadmill scenario...


----------



## envirotex

vee043324 said:


> Today I saw Gal Gadot and Chris Pine on set for the new Wonder Woman movie. They're filming in DC!!! aaah


Mmmm. Cap'n Kirk.

And that just reminded me that it's Weds. Shoot.

I want to be like Captain Kirk
Get up everyday and love to go to work
Don't want to be like Mr. Spock
Want to kick out the jams and rock the block


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> eagerly awaiting your feedback!


Lime was eh.  Bought a variety pack.  Working through it now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Szar said:


> Lime was eh.  Bought a variety pack.  Working through it now.


I will also trade you for the lime flavor!


----------



## leggo PE

This Wednesday is so slow.

Also, I recommended White Claw to some coworkers, one of whom who had never heard of it before.


----------



## knight1fox3

I've also been introducing it to friends and family at various gatherings. Usually tends to be a hit!


----------



## envirotex

The new Zima...


----------



## vee043324

UPDATE ON CHRIS PINE

My friends have figured out what hotel he’s staying at. We will be going there for drinks every day after work for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> Lime was eh.  Bought a variety pack.  Working through it now.


@squaretaper you’re officially in the minority. Black cherry is where it’s at


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 14px]Definitely not raspberry....[/SIZE]



Beaver Anal Glands


Do you enjoy strawberry, raspberry, or vanilla ice cream? Then you may be secretly “enjoying” beaver anal glands. This FDA approved food additive, is labeled as a “natural flavor”.  The real name for the additive is Castoreum, which originates from female and male castor sacs. So apparently, beaver butt has a raspberry taste to it.  It’s one of the most common “natural ingredient” in raspberry flavored goodies. Due to the tricky labeling, you’d never suspect a thing.


----------



## vee043324

need a job? the white house is hiring.

*HELP WANTED! "Trump White House advertises at a Hill job fair amid staff exodus," *by Annie Karni: "The White House - which has been having trouble filling positions as it bleeds staffers - is now trying to find recruits at a conservative job fair on the Hill. 'Interested in a job at the White House?' is the subject line of an email that was blasted out widely to Republicans on the Hill late Wednesday advertising the upcoming event. It promises that 'representatives from across the Trump administration will be there to meet job seekers of every experience level.'

*"A person familiar with the planning *said that Johnny DeStefano, who oversees the White House personnel department, and Sean Doocey, a deputy assistant to the president for presidential personnel, are expected to be on hand, among other officials from the West Wing. The flyer lists positions open in the White House as well as a handful of government agencies including Defense, Interior, Commerce, Homeland Security, Health &amp; Human Services, NASA, Energy, and Treasury.

*"The 'Executive Branch Job Fair' is scheduled for **Friday** afternoon *in the Dirksen Senate Office Building, according to a flyer attached to the email. 'There are positions currently open and we are looking for the most competent conservatives to recommend,' the flyer, shared with POLITICO, reads. ... A job fair is seen as an unusual step for a White House to take. ... A former Obama administration official said it would have been unheard of in the previous administration." https://politi.co/2JKyFxmhttp://go.politicoemail.com/?qs=507...8a63edb39379f3f23de19987cd5fc365495a66afbd31b


----------



## Supe

Paging @Dleg, we found a way to expedite your presidency!


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> The new Zima...


After dropping a jolly rancher of your flavor into it.


----------



## Violator

vee043324 said:


> need a job? the white house is hiring.
> 
> *HELP WANTED! "Trump White House advertises at a Hill job fair amid staff exodus," *by Annie Karni: "The White House - which has been having trouble filling positions as it bleeds staffers - is now trying to find recruits at a conservative job fair on the Hill. 'Interested in a job at the White House?' is the subject line of an email that was blasted out widely to Republicans on the Hill late Wednesday advertising the upcoming event. It promises that 'representatives from across the Trump administration will be there to meet job seekers of every experience level.'
> 
> *"A person familiar with the planning *said that Johnny DeStefano, who oversees the White House personnel department, and Sean Doocey, a deputy assistant to the president for presidential personnel, are expected to be on hand, among other officials from the West Wing. The flyer lists positions open in the White House as well as a handful of government agencies including Defense, Interior, Commerce, Homeland Security, Health &amp; Human Services, NASA, Energy, and Treasury.
> 
> *"The 'Executive Branch Job Fair' is scheduled for **Friday** afternoon *in the Dirksen Senate Office Building, according to a flyer attached to the email. 'There are positions currently open and we are looking for the most competent conservatives to recommend,' the flyer, shared with POLITICO, reads. ... A job fair is seen as an unusual step for a White House to take. ... A former Obama administration official said it would have been unheard of in the previous administration." https://politi.co/2JKyFxmhttp://go.politicoemail.com/?qs=507...8a63edb39379f3f23de19987cd5fc365495a66afbd31b


People who worked in the last administration were probably not too used to a "40 hour work week" nor any of the previous administrations!


----------



## akwooly

Violator said:


> People who worked in the last administration were probably not too used to a "40 hour work week" nor any of the previous administrations!


yeah. that is totally it.


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> yeah. that is totally it.


Hey, the IG report has confirmed that they just sat around texting all day, LOL.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Does this apply to White Claw too?


----------



## vee043324

vee043324 said:


> need a job? the white house is hiring.
> 
> *HELP WANTED! "Trump White House advertises at a Hill job fair amid staff exodus," *by Annie Karni: "The White House - which has been having trouble filling positions as it bleeds staffers - is now trying to find recruits at a conservative job fair on the Hill. 'Interested in a job at the White House?' is the subject line of an email that was blasted out widely to Republicans on the Hill late Wednesday advertising the upcoming event. It promises that 'representatives from across the Trump administration will be there to meet job seekers of every experience level.'
> 
> *"A person familiar with the planning *said that Johnny DeStefano, who oversees the White House personnel department, and Sean Doocey, a deputy assistant to the president for presidential personnel, are expected to be on hand, among other officials from the West Wing. The flyer lists positions open in the White House as well as a handful of government agencies including Defense, Interior, Commerce, Homeland Security, Health &amp; Human Services, NASA, Energy, and Treasury.
> 
> *"The 'Executive Branch Job Fair' is scheduled for **Friday** afternoon *in the Dirksen Senate Office Building, according to a flyer attached to the email. 'There are positions currently open and we are looking for the most competent conservatives to recommend,' the flyer, shared with POLITICO, reads. ... A job fair is seen as an unusual step for a White House to take. ... A former Obama administration official said it would have been unheard of in the previous administration." https://politi.co/2JKyFxmhttp://go.politicoemail.com/?qs=507...8a63edb39379f3f23de19987cd5fc365495a66afbd31b


full disclosure: i did not write/edit that post - i just copy/pasted it from a POLITICO playbook email.


----------



## Road Guy

Can I apply for secretary of transportation?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Can I apply for secretary of transportation?


For a substantial pay-cut, sure!


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> For a substantial pay-cut, sure!


But just think of the positive difference he can make when "topless public transport" becomes his keystone program!


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> But just think of the positive difference he can make when "topless public transport" becomes his keystone program!


Based on the average public transport user I have witnessed in my years of travels, this would be a BAD idea.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Does this apply to White Claw too?


No - it actually has a bit of flavor.


----------



## Road Guy

The current secretary of transportation makes right at $200,000

But that would definitely turn into a pay cut and having to live in DC

But making it illegal to use the federal gas tax funds for transit would be priceless


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bike lanes everywhere!!!


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Can I apply for secretary of transportation?


----------



## User1

Heard Thursday on public transit in between loud songs in my headphones:

Well it wasn't MY syringe, it was Yours! 

Glad the next song started promptly after that..


----------



## Road Guy

So John Rocker was right!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> The current secretary of transportation makes right at $200,000
> 
> But that would definitely turn into a pay cut and having to live in DC
> 
> But making it illegal to use the federal gas tax funds for transit would be priceless


Salary, sure.  But I'm sure there's another 1.6M in "investments" in there somewhere.


----------



## vee043324

If I (or anyone on this site) ever run(s) for president, I (he/she) will make sure to fill the cabinet with EB members. @Road Guy Sec. of Transporation is all yours.


----------



## vee043324

vee043324 said:


> If I (or anyone on this site) ever run(s) for president, I (he/she) will make sure to fill the cabinet with EB members. @Road Guy Sec. of Transportation is all yours.


also @txjennah you can get EPA. please no used mattress hunting or trying to hook your husband up with a chick-fil-a franchise though.  :biggrin:


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> also @txjennah you can get EPA. please no used mattress hunting or trying to hook your husband up with a chick-fil-a franchise though.  :biggrin:


oooooo, can I be the Szar of Power?


----------



## mudpuppy

Lots of flooding in the town of my alma mater yesterday.  I used to live on this street (sorry for the facebook links, but that's were all the good pictures are):
















Lots more pictures here:


----------



## Road Guy

damn!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mudpuppy said:


> Lots of flooding in the town of my alma mater yesterday.  I used to live on this street (sorry for the facebook links, but that's were all the good pictures are):


That is no bueno.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> Lots of flooding in the town of my alma mater yesterday.  I used to live on this street (sorry for the facebook links, but that's were all the good pictures are):


And I was only there in a virtual sense. Only set foot in Houghton for graduation. Some crazy photos and flooding they've had there, geez!


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> also @txjennah you can get EPA. please no used mattress hunting or trying to hook your husband up with a chick-fil-a franchise though.  :biggrin:


Lol yay I would happily take EPA.  I have a huge fear of bed bugs and check for them at every hotel I stay at...so I assure you there is no chance of used mattress hunts


----------



## Master slacker

Pretty random.  So a headhunter contacted me today and sent me a company profile document.  In it are pictures I thought were taken by the company and maybe of its people.  Then I come on EB.com and notice that the people in this document must also go toe George Washington University since they are on the advert on the main page.  Random

/monthly_2018_06/infin.GIF.3e505b0e059e3e8a17a90f56bb3a220b.GIF


----------



## Szar

Master slacker said:


> Pretty random.  So a headhunter contacted me today and sent me a company profile document.  In it are pictures I thought were taken by the company and maybe of its people.  Then I come on EB.com and notice that the people in this document must also go toe George Washington University since they are on the advert on the main page.  Random
> 
> /monthly_2018_06/infin.GIF.3e505b0e059e3e8a17a90f56bb3a220b.GIF
> 
> View attachment 11691


They do look a little too perfect and done up to be engineers.  Must be models for ads.


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, stock photos.  I know that much, but to your point...


----------



## Road Guy

so a moose wondered into a subdivision close by to us today (no news link) just got these pictures off of the CO Parks / Wildlife FB Page - were in the north Denver burbs, haven't even seen a elk or regular old deer in the "hood" in 5 years..

(it was tranq'd and transported to the mountains)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@Road Guy  was this you?

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDxNMDK_460svvp9.webm


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I only did the spin because I nailed the wave...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @Road Guy  was this you?
> 
> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDxNMDK_460svvp9.webm


Obviously.


----------



## Road Guy

Can’t get link to work


----------



## leggo PE

Quinoa, bitches!

https://food52.com/blog/22673-the-most-popular-summer-recipes-by-state-according-to-google


----------



## Dean Agnostic

sloppy joe, chicken cutlet, baked salmon.........(yummy! salivating!)


----------



## Master slacker

Oh man.  I so love Rammstein videos  :lmao:


----------



## Master slacker

Another one for good measure


----------



## Supe

Anyone get any good Prime Day deals?  Only one that was of any interest was the Ring Pro doorbell, which I picked up at $75 off because we're needing a new doorbell anyways, and I can buy the plug in chime for another $25 to hold us over until someone can replace the hardwired one.


----------



## YMZ PE

I was buying stuff from Amazon every day for the past week but when Prime Day came, I couldn’t think of anything I needed. Go figure.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> I was buying stuff from Amazon every day for the past week but when Prime Day came, I couldn’t think of anything I needed. Go figure.


Usually how that works.  I buy car parts when I can using gift cards I get by cashing in my "bonus" points from work, so I probably have 2-3 small Amazon deliveries a week.


----------



## Master slacker

No brainer buy of the day - Buy $25 Amazon gift card and get $5 credit in a couple of days.  No limit from what I can tell.


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> No brainer buy of the day - Buy $25 Amazon gift card and get $5 credit in a couple of days.  No limit from what I can tell.


It says *Limit one Amazon.com promotional credit per Prime account.* I wonder if that means hubs and I can each get one on our own accounts even though we only pay for one family membership?


----------



## Road Guy

so a few weeks ago our garage freezer got unplugged and we lost some stuff, luckily I didn't have much meat in the freezer, but I bagged up what was in there and put it in our extra trash can next to the house, guess I forgot about it, went to pull that can around for Friday trash pick up and almost hurled - didn't even open the lid, but I guess a pack of ribs and some chicken sitting in a plastic trash can in the upper 90's heat for a few weeks makes a hell of smell.. just hope that shit is gone by the time I get home!


----------



## Master slacker

That plastic bag might have been a meat bag balloon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> so a few weeks ago our garage freezer got unplugged and we lost some stuff, luckily I didn't have much meat in the freezer, but I bagged up what was in there and put it in our extra trash can next to the house, guess I forgot about it, went to pull that can around for Friday trash pick up and almost hurled - didn't even open the lid, but I guess a pack of ribs and some chicken sitting in a plastic trash can in the upper 90's heat for a few weeks makes a hell of smell.. just hope that shit is gone by the time I get home!


I have a LaCrosse thermometer installed that's hooked to wifi which will alert me if there is ever a temperature issue in my chest freezer.  Works very well.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning snack time! @squaretaper would appreciate that Greek yogurt is involved.


----------



## Supe

Need a carb/veggie combo for later this week.  Going to roast some chickpeas to put on pita bread with onion/tomato, which means there is going to be some greek yogurt/dill combination going down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good afternoon EBers. Super slammed at work, just wanted to mention I can't wait until the next spam thread. I'm looking at you @leggo PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Clearly I was looking at you, too, @squaretaper. There's someone called squarepegs here on EB, and I keep mistaking them for you. Nothing against squarepegs, but they didn't spam as much as you did.


----------



## leggo PE

This day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> This day.


Does someone need a swift kick in the rear?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper said:


> Does someone need a swift kick in the rear?


Clearly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tell them to stick a 5/8" Hilti bolt where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Master slacker

Anyone seeing weird square icons on this site instead of the usual stars and whatnot?


----------



## MA_PE

no


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

That look of surprise on her face is entitlement leaving her body:

http://www.ladbible.com/news/uk-tourist-shoved-by-groundsman-after-she-stood-in-his-way-20180725


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Audi driver said:


> That look of surprise on her face is entitlement leaving her body:
> 
> http://www.ladbible.com/news/uk-tourist-shoved-by-groundsman-after-she-stood-in-his-way-20180725


I'm sure she'll be filing a grievance with Her Majesty...even though the tourist was inside the rope line and 100% at fault.  I think that shooting, or at least bayonetting, people in that situation should be allowed.  People are getting worse by the second.


----------



## Supe

Parking lot full at the hospital yesterday, so I pull into the garage towards an end space.  A woman in a tiny car (either a Chevy Bolt or Aveo most likely) is pulling into a space across the way.  She has all the room in the world to maneuver into her chosen spot.

As I turn my back to lock the car, I hear a CRUNCH behind me, followed by a muffled "NOOOOOO!!!! *squeeeeeeal* WHAT THE HELLLLLLLL?!!!!"  

Not exactly sure how it happened... whether she thought she had put it in park, foot slipped off the brake, etc., but she managed to smash the front of her car directly into the big concrete parking garage wall in front of her.  She easily could have stopped 3-4 feet short and still had plenty of room to not be sticking out into the aisle.


----------



## Dleg

I saw some dude driving a car today with a sticker on his back window that said "Repeal the 19th Amendment". I can only assume this was someone trying to piss people off, but who knows in Alaska....


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> I saw some dude driving a car today with a sticker on his back window that said "Repeal the 19th Amendment". I can only assume this was someone trying to piss people off, but who knows in Alaska....


Reminds me of the episode of "The Man Show" where they having women sign a petition to "stop women's suffrage".


----------



## kevo_55

That's not stereotypical at all.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> That's not stereotypical at all.


The irony being that it starred Jimmy Kimmell, who is now promoting anti-harassment/women's rights on his talk show, despite being the creator of "girls jumping on trampolines".


----------



## Road Guy

I wonder if he is truly that much of a little bitch, or if that’s just what the Hollywood mafia makes you do to keep your job?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if he is truly that much of a little bitch, or if that’s just what the Hollywood mafia makes you do to keep your job?


If it's not only the the former it's both.


----------



## akwooly

people can't change?


----------



## P-E

Supe said:


> The irony being that it starred Jimmy Kimmell, who is now promoting anti-harassment/women's rights on his talk show, despite being the creator of "girls jumping on trampolines".


I remember watching all that.   He was on win Ben steins money before that.   Too bad that the beer chugging guy passed away.


----------



## Supe

Forgot to reset my alarm after yesterday's dentist appointment - overslept about 45 minutes.  Texted my coworker that I'd be late.  Left the house in &lt;6 minutes including pee, pills, and ironing a shirt, still beat him into work.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Forgot to reset my alarm after yesterday's dentist appointment - overslept about 45 minutes.  Texted my coworker that I'd be late.  Left the house in &lt;6 minutes including pee, pills, and ironing a shirt, st﻿ill beat him into work.﻿﻿


are you superior to him in hierarchy? maybe he took a leisurely morning since he thought you'd be in later?


----------



## Supe

Nope.  I think he's just more leisurely in general, LOL.


----------



## Master slacker

And I'm back from jury duty.  I was actually looking forward to serving in a trial, but on the third day (yesterday) I was told that my trial ended in a guilty plea.  Was otherwise a nice vacation from work.


----------



## Supe

So was the case anything interesting?


----------



## Master slacker

Don't know.  All they told us is that it would be a criminal trial.  I assume the evidence against the accused was strong enough that he/she would be found guilty (with a harsher penalty) if the trial went forward.  I probably could've played hooky today, too.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone been to Devils Tower National Monument?

were taking the kid to college in Rapid City , SD next week, wondering if its worth the 2+ hours out of the way to hit on the way home?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It's kinda cool. I don't think you should miss it.


----------



## Voomie

I hate being light on work on a Friday.  It's like the weekend is taunting me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just found my new favorite song:



My parenting style will be adjusted.


----------



## Master slacker

Dear Santa,







Thanks,

MS


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ummmm...


----------



## kevo_55

It only can be bought as a EU inport from Amazon right now.


----------



## Road Guy

Any of y’all been to a water less boat race?


----------



## P-E

Wow car and boat wrecks in the same event.   Yeeeeehaw


----------



## Dleg

Why aren't there little men in the boats????


----------



## Supe

Sadly no, only school bus racing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg said:


> Why aren't there little men in the boats????


----------



## P-E

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


I went on a white water rafting trip that kinda went like that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I've seen that GIF before and it makes me cringe each time, particularly the lady in the pink swim suit.


----------



## Supe

It was on purpose.  The bald guy totally gets a face full of pink swim suit lady's boobs when she hits the deck.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

My PE application has disappeared into the abyss that is the California Board...Never to be seen or heard of again...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I've seen that GIF before and it makes me cringe each time, particularly the lady in the pink swim suit.


One of those gals ends up with a broken arm, IIRC.


----------



## leggo PE

ME_VT said:


> My PE application has disappeared into the abyss that is the California Board...Never to be seen or heard of again...


Probably a silly question, but have you tried contacting the Board?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm going to be on a billboard.  Woah.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm going to be on a billboard.  Woah.


Really?  Why?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is a campaign our local chamber of commerce is running with the local colleges, about graduates staying local.  Apparently I'll get a web appearance too. I'm kind of a big deal.  

.....

.....

Not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Where does the line form to be able to touch you?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> Probably a silly question, but have you tried contacting the Board?


It hasn't been 8 weeks yet.


----------



## YMZ PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is a campaign our local chamber of commerce is running with the local colleges, about graduates staying local.  Apparently I'll get a web appearance too. I'm kind of a big deal.


Do you get to wear an orange silk robe around and tell people you have many leather-bound books and your apartment smells of rich mahogany?

Seriously though, that's awesome. Way to represent local lady engineers!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

YMZ PE said:


> Do you get to wear an orange silk robe around and tell people you have many leather-bound books and your apartment smells of rich mahogany?
> 
> Seriously though, that's awesome. Way to represent local lady engineers!


Nah... I wish!  I had about 3 hours notice before the photo shoot, so I went home and ironed a purple shirt (for the school colors.)  They wanted to do it sooner, and I was like hold the boat, I din't do my hair today.  (Or any day)


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## leggo PE

ME_VT said:


> It hasn't been 8 weeks yet.


Patience, my friend.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## YMZ PE

Ruby Rose was great in Sing 3!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm going to be on a billboard.  Woah.


Did you go missing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Did you go missing?


No, but I'm about to.  Preemptive MIA Billboard.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Did you go missing?


You're thinking milk carton.


----------



## Road Guy

Chillin in the dorm room...


----------



## Dleg

Where a TV is more important than clothes hanging space.


----------



## P-E

Old school block walls and flooring.


----------



## Road Guy

Very old school — South Dakota



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement

Big day!


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Old school block walls and flooring.


Almost looks like minimum security.


----------



## MA_PE

He's got a solo pad correct?  or did he just commandeer the roomie's alcove for the TV?


----------



## Road Guy

Yes he ended up with a solo room - 

I like the old school dorms - I think it does help with the cost and it’s good for them to get a little bit of “bland living” over some of the suites I’ve seen kids move into freshman year


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Yes he ended up with a solo room -
> 
> I like the old school dorms - I think it does help with the cost and it’s good for them to get a little bit of “bland living” over some of the suites I’ve seen kids move into freshman year﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


they're not supposed to be spending time in their room anyway. GET OUT. LIVE LIFE WHILE YOU STILL CAN, KIDS!  ld-025:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Had one roommate freshman year, two roommates both sophomore and junior years, and one roommate senior year.  I would have killed for a single at any stage of my college career.


----------



## mudpuppy

My first roommate was a druggie and dropped out after a few weeks.  My second roommate got a chick knocked up and dropped out after a few weeks.  By the third term of freshman year I was willing to pony up for a single room, and the next year got off campus housing where I could pick my apartment/housemates myself.


----------



## MA_PE

I commuted my first 3 semesters and then decided to live in the dorms.  A guy who started at the same time I did was doing the same thing, so we finagled a room together.  We got along well so there was no surprises.  Worked out fine.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I had two different roommates my first year- both were two of the weirdest individuals I’ve ever met so I had no problem letting him get a single room since it was available...

Mine were so bad it made me dread spending anytime at all in the dorm and I don’t think that’s they way it should be


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

To be fair, once we got to second semester sophomore/junior year I spent more time in the ME labs than I did in my room anyway...


----------



## Dleg

tj_PE said:


> they're not supposed to be spending time in their room anyway. GET OUT. LIVE LIFE WHILE YOU STILL CAN, KIDS!  ld-025:


Ummm, some of that "living" occurs best in the dorm room. And especially the single dorm.  :eyebrows:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't agree with everything said but a good read:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/17/opinion/college-students.html#commentsContainer


----------



## Road Guy

Totally impressed with the school so far - only 2600 students - no non science / non engineering majors offered / seems to be pretty focused on what the kids need to do with some fun along the way...

Plus for me the mascot carries a gun //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Dleg

The mascot also has sex with sheep, so....


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Chillin in the dorm room...


What?  No hot tub, Mr. Moneybags?


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> The mascot also has sex with sheep, so....


Yup that grin tells all.


----------



## Road Guy

Still better than all those other bitch ass pussy mascots out there - probably defin not Obummer approved...


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Still better than all those other bitch ass pussy mascots out there - probably defin not Obummer approved...


There are worse mascots out there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

P-E said:


> There are worse mascots out there.


What is that?  A French Pickle?


----------



## P-E

wilheldp_PE said:


> What is that?  A French Pickle?


Apparently it is the fighting pickle from uncsa


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Had 6 roommates my freshman year.  We were in an "apartment-style" dorm where there were 4 bedrooms (one double, two singles, and a triple) and two bathrooms. I was in the triple, but it wasn't a big deal because I had the single bed on one side and the other two were in bunks on the other side. 5 of the roommates were cool as hell, I'm still friends with a few of them. One was really weird, but he mostly kept to himself.

Sophomore year I lived in the frat house. Honestly don't know how many of us were in the building (somewhere around 60). The rooms were setup in a 2-4-2 arrangement where 4 guys would share 3 rooms: all 4 of us slept in bunks in the center room then two each on the adjacent "study" rooms, then we had the dorm-style communal bathroom/laundry (one upstairs and one downstairs). Everyone shared a room except for the chapter president and VP who had solo rooms and the treasurer didn't have to share a study room.

Junior year I had moved in with my girlfriend and I've lived with her ever since...


----------



## Supe

I had nine roommates the first year.  Only one was a genuine dick, and we had fun pranking him (his GF helps him move in, he dumps her that night over instant messenger, and starts dating this nasty chick who he practically moves in).   The other 8 weren't bad, with 5 of them being genuinely decent/fun guys.  My other three years all had four roommates at a time, and only one of them was a dick.  Two of them were at my wedding.  I got pretty lucky over the course of a few years!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> Very old school — South Dakota
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mines?


----------



## Road Guy

yes...

while I was up there I signed my company up for the 2 career fairs they have each year, need to lock these kids down early!

&amp; also I get to see my kid...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One of my cousins is going there this year for Chemical Engineering.  And I have a couple of friends who are Mines grads.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> And I have a couple of friends who are Mines grads.


Same here. Heard all good things about that school.


----------



## Road Guy

I actually saw a decent number of females there from what we saw on our visit -


Also I think the kid is starting to realize I may know something about engineering school after all (he didn’t believe my stories about needing green paper)


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> I actually saw a decent number of females there from what we saw on our visit -
> 
> 
> Also I think the kid is starting to realize I may know something about engineering school after all (he didn’t believe my stories about needing green paper)


Is he using the EB Amazon link to get the green paper?


----------



## Road Guy

they have two pallets of it at the bookstore (cheap too)!!

But for future parents of college kids, amazon prime works out pretty nice for stuff they end up needing -

The school "gives" all students a lap top, but  most textbooks are actually now electronic, which sucks for a small laptop screen  so we shipped him a cheapo acer 19 IN screen for a second screen for like 50 bucks - was there in less than two days..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Road Guy said:


> Also I think the kid is starting to realize I may know something about engineering school after all (he didn’t believe my stories about needing green paper)


My school didn't require green paper. So I designed my own engineering paper and printed it in the school computer lab on white paper.  Worked well because I could pre-print my name and student number on it too.


----------



## Road Guy

i was told to print anywhere on campus they have to insert their student ID and they get charged like .03/ page so I just had him buy the large pack that was $12 bucks for like 500 sheets!

but it would be cool to have your own, ive seen where you can get your own printed for you and delivered fairly cheap - i have thought about having some EB green paper made but just never pulled the trigger on it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yeah, I'd go the buy route at that point too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My school didn't require green paper.


Wow. I thought that was a rite of passage.

Except all the schools I went to called it "engineer's paper" or "engineering paper"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow. I thought that was a rite of passage.
> 
> Except all the schools I went to called it "engineer's paper" or "engineering paper"


We did have to use "engineering paper" but they did not require it to be green, I asked that the first day.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Same here. Heard all good things about that school.


I got knocked up by a guy from SDSM&amp;T.


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> I got knocked up by a guy from SDSM&amp;T.


Were you wearing a sheep costume or something?


----------



## csb

CSU keeps one on campus for such adventures.


----------



## Supe

♫ You don't have to be loooonely, at SDSMT.edu... ♫


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> CSU keeps one on campus for such adventures.


[SIZE=11.0pt]Touché [/SIZE].


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> I had nine roommates the first year.  Only one was a genuine dick, and we had fun pranking him (his GF helps him move in, he dumps her that night over instant messenger, and starts dating this nasty chick who he practically moves in).   The other 8 weren't bad, with 5 of them being genuinely decent/fun guys.  My other three years all had four roommates at a time, and only one of them was a dick.  Two of them were at my wedding.  *I got pretty lucky over the course of a few years!*


How many were female again?

p.s. how did EB let this one slip by? Shame. Shame.


----------



## Supe

Audi driver said:


> How many were female again?
> 
> p.s. how did EB let this one slip by? Shame. Shame.


Hey man, what happens in college, stays in college.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone have one of those Roomba vacuum cleaner things?  almost all of downstairs is either wood or tile and if it works would be nice - the one bad thing about wood floors is they just show all the dust and dirt..just curious if they work - we have a dog / cat but no serious shedding - but obviously there is fur around..


----------



## snickerd3

if you will be using it in a space without stairs or a lot of transitions it should work fine, or else you have to keep those stupid magnetic strips out to keep it from falling down the stairs or getting into areas you don't want.  

My sister has one and it works for a general cleaning, but it doesn't do edges very well.  My parents have used it and it goes from the carpet to the tile just fine.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Also, I don't think they are recommended if you have any pets that might, even possibly, poop in the house.


----------



## Supe

Pretty sure my dental hygienist from yesterday was new.  She nearly drowned me with the water scaler.


----------



## P-E

Mini P-E was watching TV and this came on


----------



## Master slacker

:blink:

uke:


----------



## Supe

I feel like one of the ways you know you've "been around a while" in an industry, is when you start calling college friends for legitimate business/technical reasons.


----------



## Supe

Trying to find a rash guard for vacation since melanoma runs in the family and we'll be on the beach/in the sun a bunch.  One of the off-brands has "HARDCORE WATERSPORTS" plastered on the front.  Eh.... no thank you....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> Trying to find a rash guard for vacation since melanoma runs in the family and we'll be on the beach/in the sun a bunch.  One of the off-brands has "HARDCORE WATERSPORTS" plastered on the front.  Eh.... no thank you....


They had a bunch on clearance at JC Penney not that long ago.


----------



## Supe

Looks like Dick's has a bunch of closeout stuff and is on the way home.  Probably pop in there since I need another racquetball anyways.  Want to put one on a jigsaw as a massage tool!


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Looks like Dick's has a bunch of closeout stuff and is on the way home.  Probably pop in there since I need another racquetball anyways.  *Want to put one on a jigsaw as a massage tool!*


:blink:

What kind of massaging you looking to do?


----------



## Dleg

That's what I was thinking.... I've seen videos....


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> :blink:
> 
> What kind of massaging you looking to do?


I'm looking for that sweet, sweet release.

Myofascial release, that is!


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I'm looking for that sweet, sweet release.
> 
> Myofascial release, that is!


I could use one of those too!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> I could use one of those too!!!!


Way too excited about a massager there snick.  :eyebrows:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

> On 8/29/2018 at 4:26 AM, P-E said:
> 
> Mini P-E was watching TV and this came on



I'm fairly certain that causes cancer.


----------



## leggo PE

WIll I, or won't I, have jury duty tomorrow.... Should know in about an hour fifteen.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm guessing no, but in the event you do, please learn and understand jury nullification!


----------



## leggo PE

Is it the same way in other states? We here have to check at 4:30 pm the business day before, starting the Friday before, to see if we have to report. If we don't have to report that next day, we have to keep checking every day until they say no one else has to. I've never been called for jury duty while I was living in the only other state (VT) I lived in as an adult.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Same here in WA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only times I've been called to Jury duty has been after I've moved and they sent the summons to my old address.  Single phone call to say I don't live there and I'm excused.


----------



## leggo PE

No jury duty tomorrow, but must check again at the end of the day. Was I lucky or not that I wasn't in one of the 9 groups (of 30) that were called to go in tomorrow? I think kind of lucky, but I'm sure they'll be calling people again on Thursday from the now smaller pool.


----------



## P-E

I've been lucky.  Only summoned twice.  The first I was away at college and got out of it.   The second time the air conditioning broke down very early and the judge sent everyone home and we all got credit.


----------



## Supe

I've been summoned 4 times by the state of CT.  Every time, I have responded with either "I'm away at school, out of state", or "I haven't been a resident for damn near fifteen years, stop sending me f*cking jury summonses".  The stupid part?  The last two have been sent to my NC home address.  Does it not strike them as a bit odd that they would be sending a summons for CT residents to a NC mailing address?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> Does it not strike them as a bit odd that they would be sending a summons for CT residents to a NC mailing address?


You'd think so, but this happens a lot. Philly sent me a summons every three months for six years to addresses in Maryland. They eventually figured it out.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Is it the same way in other states? We here have to check at 4:30 pm the business day before, starting the Friday before, to see if we have to report. If we don't have to report that next day, we have to keep checking every day until they say no one else has to. I've never been called for jury duty while I was living in the only other state (VT) I lived in as an adult.


Same here, but you check after 6 PM.

My wife got called to serve on a grand jury when she lived in Georgia... that was a 6 month assignment.  But fortunately she only had to actually serve one day (there's only 5,000 people in the whole county so not a whole lot going on.)


----------



## MA_PE

mudpuppy said:


> Same here, but you check after 6 PM.
> 
> My wife got called to serve on a grand jury when she lived in Georgia... that was a 6 month assignment.  But fortunately she only had to actually serve one day (there's only 5,000 people in the whole county so not a whole lot going on.)


My friend got selected for a grand jury here in Cambridge MA.  He went every Wednesday for the full 6 months.  His employer paid him for the time so he really enjoyed it.  Lots of people in Cambridge so it was always busy.  

I got called twice.  Both times I reported to the court house at 8:00AM and around 10:00AM the judge came in and tols that the cases they had lined up had all plead out and were settled.  He thanked us for our time and dismissed us.  Of course I went straight into work.... :lmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE

I got called once about eight years ago, and got seated on the jury. Three day civil trial. I was the youngest on the jury, but the other jurors saw I was an engineer and made me foreman. It was an interesting process, and I would gladly serve again, but I'd rather not be foreman.


----------



## leggo PE

What does the foreman do? Are they the person who is in charge of giving the verdict and representing the jury as a whole to the judge?


----------



## leggo PE

I think I've been called for jury duty three times... Or at least, there are three times that I can remember. The first time, I was in college, so I had the excuse of not living here. The second time was right around when I moved back to CA, but they called me in the wrong county (the one where my parents' house was, which was my default address when I moved back before getting my own place. But when I got my own place, I quickly changed my address with my DL, but I guess the courts weren't quick enough to pick that up. But here they are, three years later, having figured it out, so I got called where I actually do live.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

*Jury Nullification.*


----------



## Dleg

The last time I was called for jury duty was almost 30 years ago, fresh out of college, so of course I didn't get on a jury. 

I have a friend who did federal grand jury duty for 6 months, and was busy as hell. But he said it was super interesting - lots of big cases.


----------



## leggo PE

One of my principals' old coworkers was picked not for a grand jury, but for a huge murder case that happened here in the 90's. He was out of work consistently for something like 4 or 5 months.


----------



## FLBuff PE

The foreman of the jury represents the jury in the court. I took it a step further, and in the jury room tried to keep the conversation on track and arguments to a minimum. I was frequently steering the conversation back to the case, cuz I wanted to get the case done and get TF out of there.


----------



## Road Guy

So I don't watch Tennis and don't know anything about these rules, but the one thing I find where Serena needs to get off the cross (cause someone else needs the wood) is the whole "I wouldn't cheat because I have a daughter" I mean Jesus Christ, so does pretty much everyone else on the planet almost........


----------



## vee043324

Road Guy said:


> So I don't watch Tennis and don't know anything about these rules, but the one thing I find where Serena needs to get off the cross (cause someone else needs the wood) is the whole "I wouldn't cheat because I have a daughter" I mean Jesus Christ, so does pretty much everyone else on the planet almost........


you're reallly going for it by bringing that situation up here... I agree with you though, I don't think the daughter comment was relevant - HOWEVER, I can't imagine the kind of pressure she was under. I definitely would have yelled things that didn't make sense like "I WOULDN'T CHEAT BECAUSE MY MOM'S BIRTHDAY IS IN MAY!"


----------



## vee043324

happy to weigh in on something lighter like the SCOTUS pick, if anyone is interested.

(this a joke don't @ me)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

^- yes many more important things to worry about than what stresses out millionaire athletes and celebs today - Would have been nice if the dirty terrorists would have flown the planes into the Oscars IMO..

- sorry didn't mean to say that out loud...


----------



## Dleg

I could watch this over and over. From China, where Typhoon Mangkhut just hit. Consistent with my experiences with Chinese construction quality.


----------



## kevo_55

But the USA  is loosing the engineering race!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today has me wondering if I have exhausted my uselessness on this site.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Today has me wondering if I have exhausted my uselessness on this site.


I think you have the potential to be exponentially more useless.


----------



## vee043324

the most boston thing i have ever seen: https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/09/19/red-sox-fans-find-division-title-banner-somerville-street/8GZmeXh5TVkEyyocd2vWiO/story.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I think you have the potential to be exponentially more useless.


I appreciate your vote of confidence.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn... 

I ordered something from amazon this am at 0700 MT and it was on my front porch when I got home from work at 1715 MT!


----------



## Dleg

Drone delivery?  

Jeebus...


----------



## User1

Dleg said:


> Drone delivery?
> 
> Jeebus...


they have people do delivery with their own vehicles now, like uber eats/ etc


----------



## Supe

Anyone here have any recommendations on food dehydrators?  Mrs. Supe said Junior came up with the idea to get me one for my birthday and told me to pick one so she could buy it.  Guess she's tired of my pepper collection taking up all the freezer space!  Looking for one with multiple racks, maybe toaster oven sized give or take.  Main uses will be jerky making, dehydrating hot peppers, and veggie chips.


----------



## leggo PE

I have a friend who dehydrates a lot of food (mainly fruit, I think). I'll ask her what she uses.


----------



## Supe

Thanks!


----------



## Supe

Holy shit, Gawker media.  If this isn't the most snowflake article title I've ever read, then I don't know what is: "How to Stay Politically Active When Everything Is Overwhelming".

I thought maybe, just maybe, it was supposed to be satirical.  Nope.


----------



## leggo PE

@Supe, I found out the brand she has is Excalibur. She said it's a little price-y, but really likes it. I'm not sure of the exact model she has, still waiting on that info.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> @Supe, I found out the brand she has is Excalibur. She said it's a little price-y, but really likes it. I'm not sure of the exact model she has, still waiting on that info.


Thanks!  They're not bad, can be had for &lt; $200


----------



## Supe

Due to the plumbing/toilet valve arrangement, any time a woman flushes in the adjacent restroom, there's a distinct, high-pitched effeminate  "Oooh!" sound that emanates from the wall.


----------



## frazil

What kind of plumbing “arrangement” are we talking about?


----------



## Supe

I haven't found any holes drilled through the wall, so your guess is as good as mine.  

Wait, do women's bathrooms have bidets?


----------



## Supe




----------



## Supe

My iPhone already has a scratch on the screen from barely brushing against my house keys.  So much for Gorilla Glass...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Life is great, at 50 hours for the week already and it is only Wednesday!  OMG I'M GOING TO DIE.

And my phone is being dysfunctional, it crackles sometimes instead of playing the notification sound.  And it seems to be isolated to the notification sound.  Or I guess anything that has a transition sound.


----------



## leggo PE

If you ever wonder how to weigh various baby zoo animals, this is for you: 


Click the picture and scroll. Enjoy!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

leggo PE said:


> If you ever wonder how to weigh various baby zoo animals, this is for you:


If the trainer puts on weight, do they starve the baby giraffe?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

If there is such a thing as triple entendre, it is embodied in these Kinks' lyrics "Well, I'm not the world's most masculine man, but I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man, and so is Lola."


----------



## leggo PE

Doritos: Nacho Cheese or Cool Ranch?

I'm definitely Team Nacho Cheese.


----------



## Road Guy

Spicy nacho for me


----------



## envirotex

Nacho cheese.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Cool Ranch.


----------



## kevo_55

Nacho cheese.

The only question is.... how many bags in one sitting?


----------



## Ble_PE

Nacho cheese, but any Doritos work for me.


----------



## Master slacker

Whichever gives me the worst breath so I won't have to talk to the plebeians very much.


----------



## leggo PE

Good to see so many of you prefer nacho cheese, like me. I feel like most people I've met prefer cool ranch, which always kind of confounds me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Mix them.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Pro tip: take your favorite bag of Doritos, throw in taco meat, cheese, and lettuce and other fixin's. Close up the top. Shake. Open back up and enjoy.


----------



## mudpuppy

Audi driver said:


> Pro tip: take your favorite bag of Doritos, throw in taco meat, cheese, and lettuce and other fixin's. Close up the top. Shake. Open back up and enjoy.




Aka, walking taco.  Similar to a frito pie, which I first experienced as a side dish at Fox's BBQ in Atlanta.


----------



## leggo PE

I was a walking taco in my past... For Halloween. Might bring that costume out again this year.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I can't stop laughing at this. Peppa is so salty!


----------



## Master slacker

Can't unsee



Spoiler


----------



## envirotex

Audi driver said:


> Pro tip: take your favorite bag of Doritos, throw in taco meat, cheese, and lettuce and other fixin's. Close up the top. Shake. Open back up and enjoy.


This a favorite among construction workers at our local 7-11...except for taco meat they use the pumpable hot dog chili and pickles.  Variations include using flaming hot cheetos and chili-cheese fritos.


----------



## Ble_PE

Audi driver said:


> Pro tip: take your favorite bag of Doritos, throw in taco meat, cheese, and lettuce and other fixin's. Close up the top. Shake. Open back up and enjoy.


----------



## Road Guy

we do that but just with the doritos et all on a plate - all civilized with a spork - I think its a bi weekly meal


----------



## leggo PE

Flaming hot cheetos &gt; regular cheetos


----------



## knight1fox3

None of these "foods" is P90x approved. Thank you very little.


----------



## Supe

If spicy sweet chili is not your favorite Dorito, you're not even human.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> If spicy sweet chili is not your favorite Dorito, you're not even human.


Do they come banana-flavored? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Do they come banana-flavored? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

there are some Doritos that come in a green bag, salsa verde or something?  not my favorite but defin worth a try - usually a road trip gas station pick up


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Master slacker

I just wasted an hour of my life to arrive to Oregon alone

https://archive.org/details/msdos_Oregon_Trail_The_1990


----------



## leggo PE

I wasted 20 minutes, arrived with two people, my wagon, 5 oxen, 1 spare wagon part, no clothing, no bullets (never had any the entire way), 81# of food, and all of $32.50 in cash. 1762 points total because (duh) I chose to be a carpenter.


----------



## Master slacker

I started with 1000 bullets because 'Murica!  Some jackhole stole 75 of them the very first night.  I shot a lot of bears.


----------



## leggo PE

I found a lot of wild fruit. Didn't stop to talk to anyone.


----------



## User1

what browser? I think i'm a dummy and just die right off the bat bc i can't get it to work even with refreshes and different browsers.


----------



## Master slacker

Chrome.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Chrome.


Yep, I used Chrome too. MS, what month did you leave in? I left in April. Not sure when I got there... Maybe some time in September?


----------



## User1

i was using the side keypad and it wasn't registering. 

i left in may and all my oxen died in july and i didnt have any options to trade so.. lol


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> i was using the side keypad and it wasn't registering.
> 
> i left in may and all my oxen died in july and i didnt have any options to trade so.. lol


I couldn't use the side keypad on my keyboard. Must be too advanced for a computer game from 1990.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I couldn't use the side keypad on my keyboard. Must be too advanced for a computer game from 1990.


Haha, Oregon Trail?  My brother and I used to play Oregon Trail II all the time, I haven't had much luck finding an online version of that one.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Haha, Oregon Trail?  My brother and I used to play Oregon Trail II all the tim﻿e, I haven't had much luck finding an online version of that one.


go to previous page there's a link from @Master slacker!


----------



## leggo PE

I was way more successful as a carpenter than a farmer.


----------



## Master slacker

I was a carpenter who left in April.  My cat was the first to die... of a snakebite.  Mrs. MS kept getting sick or breaking something.  Mini MS1 and 2 died from something dumb.  Either way, I made it like a champ with 5 oxen, a sh*t ton of food, and plenty of spare parts.


----------



## Master slacker

Played again, but went bare bones.  Bought one team of oxen and hauled ass!  No food, clothes, or bullets to weigh us down like those other suckas!  Well, two died from typhoid and the other three drowned.


----------



## User1

played as a banker and bought all the oxen i could carry. made it with all 5 people in tact. left in april. 

haven't made it halfway any other time I've attempted. lol.


----------



## Road Guy

Is the PE this week?


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> Is the PE this week?


Seems like Friday is the magic day... https://ncees.org/exams/schedule/


----------



## csb

That reminds me that I need to renew my license.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yep. Get ready for the spam thread, and lots of "discussions" on the cut score and release date.


----------



## Supe

I like how all the girls I went to high school with have gone from super trashy Facebook profiles full of shitty bar photos and solo cup house parties, to 99% blocked and their one LinkedIn photo once they get their real estate license.  Just remember, these are the people you entrust to sell your home...


----------



## Voomie

Does anyone know of any apps that I can use to keep up with EB?


----------



## Road Guy

Tapatalk - not perfect but I use it most of the time during the day


----------



## Master slacker

I'm back from a week's worth of camping.  As I got back into my office, I wish I were back in the tent.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Tapatalk - not perfect but I use it most of the time during the day


I can't get Tapatalk to work anymore. Every time I try to login it gives me a network error.


----------



## Road Guy

Is the app up to date? It still has issues but has be n doing well the last year - maybe try a new account with them?


----------



## knight1fox3

TT with all the recent updates is even more awful than it was before. The mobile version of EB.com seems to work fairly well.


----------



## Supe

Today is Mrs. Supe's and my anniversary.  Thankfully we have opted to forgo the stupid gifts and agreed to just go out and buy a new kitchen table, which we were in need of.


----------



## Road Guy

that's not really a "we" gift though am I right?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> that's not really a "we" gift though am I right?


It passes as one, because the chair legs rock and the table makes a "ticking" noise anytime somebody bumps it.  Little noises like that (car rattles, refrigerator noise, etc.) drive me absolutely batshit crazy, so I can tolerate it.  New table will have no glass or metal legs...


----------



## Master slacker

I have done absolutely nothing all day.  Nothing.  In fact, I've done absolutely nothing all week.  Hell, now that I think of it, I've done absolutely nothing for months now.  I'm, like, Milton but without a red Swingline.


----------



## Road Guy

I Was behind this fool at the Dunkin.....

Why would you put your Instagram name on the back of your windshield?


----------



## Supe

I mean, look at what he's driving...


----------



## leggo PE

Someone clearly didn't check the instagram.  :rotflmao:


----------



## Road Guy

yeah its defin a female - I was actually behind her again this morning at the dunkin donuts, just to be creepy I started following her on instagram


----------



## Master slacker

Can those of us who neither faceplace nor instantgram get a description of the contents of that person's activities?


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Can those of us who neither faceplace nor instantgram get a description of the contents of that person's activities?


Petite millennial with dog enjoys taking crooked photos of her Jeep and cliche beach photos down the length of her body.


----------



## Master slacker

:kewlpics:


----------



## Violator

It’s not stalking if they advertise


----------



## csb

Lime-a-Ritas AND a rosary? I think I'm inadvertently mentoring this girl.


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> yeah its defin a female - I was actually behind her again this morning at the dunkin donuts, just to be creepy I started following her on instagram


lol me too!


----------



## Supe

Who wants to bet she took a year off after high school to "find herself"?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Who wants to bet she took a year off after high school to "find herself"?


After high school?  Well, she may not physically be in HS anymore but everything about those pics screams high school.


----------



## Supe

No way.  She's 21/22 and loving life.


----------



## Supe

Finally selected my 10 year work anniversary gift.  The cheese fondue fountain was no longer an option, so I had to settle for some Skull Candy ear buds


----------



## Road Guy

aren't those like $19.99 at the wal mart?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> aren't those like $19.99 at the wal mart?


And still the most expensive thing I could find to pick from, LOL.  This company is hot garbage.


----------



## Master slacker

After 30 years of service at the previous hell hole, retirees used to get a full grandfather clock (legit).  When I left, retirees were given an option of a plaque (to hang at their house since they're retiring) or a faux wood desk clock about the size of your hand.  

Here, at five years, you're supposed to get a printed out congratulatory certificate (no frame).  I didn't even get that.


----------



## Supe

I did get a five year congratulatory certificate, but I think our admin stuck it in a spare frame.  That was before our third buyout.


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> After 30 years of service at the previous hell hole, retirees used to get a full grandfather clock (legit).  When I left, retirees were given an option of a plaque (to hang at their house since they're retiring) or a faux wood desk clock about the size of your hand.
> 
> Here, at five years, you're supposed to get a printed out congratulatory certificate (no frame).  I didn't even get that.


I got a certificate and a pen for 1 year at a company. but after that, i haven't had any significant work anniversaries yet. hahahhahaahsdkjaf;sldfjlkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## FLBuff PE

My company is finally starting to recognize years of service. I got a certificate for five years, but nothing for 10. The higher ups are making up for lost time, so I'll be getting something for ten years, then when I turn 15 in April, I'll get my next installment. No idea what is offered.


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> My company is finally starting to recognize years of service. I got a certificate for five years, but nothing for 10. The higher ups are making up for lost time, so I'll be getting something for ten years, then when I turn 15 in April, I'll get my next installment. No idea what is offered.


Go for the cheese fondue fountain before its too late.


----------



## leggo PE

My old company offered a pretty nice deal for ten years at their company. It was your pick of a certain value. In recent memory, it seemed mostly to be expensive tickets to a sports game of the person's choice. My current company doesn't do anything, so far as I know.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Go for the cheese fondue fountain before its too late.


----------



## csb

I got a letter from a senator, a certificate, and a pin. 

Oh, and 2 extra hours a month off for vacation.


----------



## Road Guy

5 years in March - get an extra week of PTO and either a Peloton bike or a cruise for 4.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm expecting to be enrolled in the jelly of the month club.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've only been at one company long enough to receive an anniversary gift and it was for 5 years. I think I got a carry-on suitcase. I still have it, so I guess it wasn't too bad of a gift.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll hit 10y in 6w. Eventually someone in HC will notice, and I'll get a pin, certificate, and an embarrassing picture with a grand poobah..


----------



## Master slacker

oh sh*t I found a winning combo!  One packet of Swiss Miss hot choco mix with less hot water than recommended AND a small helping of PB stirred in.  It's like a hot liquid Reese's cup


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> oh sh*t I found a winning combo!  One packet of Swiss Miss hot choco mix with less hot water than recommended AND a small helping of PB heavy-handed dose of sambuka stirred in.  It's like a hot liquid cure-all Reese's cup


fixt for you


----------



## Road Guy

Hope everyone realizes I was joking. (I Am getting that extra week of PTO) which will be nice...


I just wish they would do something that encouraged people to stay like give you an extra 2% match in your 401k or something for 5,10,15, etc anniversaries


----------



## kevo_55

Master slacker said:


> oh sh*t I found a winning combo!  One packet of Swiss Miss hot choco mix with less hot water than recommended AND a small helping of PB stirred in.  It's like a hot liquid Reese's cup


A cup of coffee and a packet of Swiss Miss is called a poor man's moca at my work.

I need to try your concoction MS! It sounds good.


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> A cup of coffee and a packet of Swiss Miss is called a poor man's moca at my work.


I definitely did this in college... But these days, I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Road Guy

Hey look it’s Chet!


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> I definitely did this in college... But these days, I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Master slacker

Just FYI, this week is so awesome.  I'm on the review panel for the ME capstone project presentations at LSU and I get to dish out the pain like it was dished out to me many moons ago.  And, boy, some of these kids didn't do their homework.  They feed me breakfast, lunch, snacks, and I don't have to think about work all week!  

:whipping:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Just FYI, this week is so awesome.  I'm on the review panel for the ME capstone project presentations at LSU and I get to dish out the pain like it was dished out to me many moons ago.  And, boy, some of these kids didn't do their homework.  They feed me breakfast, lunch, snacks, and I don't have to think about work all week!
> 
> :whipping:


Username relevant.


----------



## leggo PE

Just wondering how the wood for BBQ has been the most consistently popular thread in this subforum for the past several days...


----------



## Road Guy

Because pig is delicious!


----------



## akwooly

because smoked pig is super delicious.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Just wondering how the wood for BBQ has been the most consistently popular thread in this subforum for the past several days...




Because we like to talk about wood around here, better yet you typically smoke with _hard_woods.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> Because we like to talk about wood around here, better yet you typically smoke with _hard_woods.


I mean, who doesn't like playing around with hardwood, figuring out its properties, and then promptly lighting it on fire.


----------



## MA_PE

sometimes it's better to slather on some fluid and let the heat build slowly.


----------



## knight1fox3

A bit behind on posting this but I ended my 5-year deer drought this past hunting season just before Thanksgiving. Shot opening morning in northern WI just before 8am with a Savage Arms 30-06 (bolt action). Was able to pick up all the meat the weekend after Thanksgiving too. Ended up being about 51.8 lbs at $114. So like $2.20/lb. Not bad! Can't wait for venison pepper stew in the InstantPot! :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

But you're hanging him upside down!


----------



## Supe

So is that all turkey venison?


----------



## Road Guy

are the green and white bags ground? or sausage? I assume ground deer?

Had some guys at work give me a few rolls of elk summer sausage, that shit is excellent!


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> So is that all turkey venison?


LMAO! Saw that coming. But no.



Road Guy said:


> are the green and white bags ground? or sausage? I assume ground deer?
> 
> Had some guys at work give me a few rolls of elk summer sausage, that shit it excellent!


Yes, ground venison mixed with some pork sausage for better flavor/consistency. Didn't have any of that last time so thought I would try it out this time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We would frequently mix in some pork and seasonings to make both breakfast and Italian style sausage out of our ground venison.  Really good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## akwooly

Master slacker said:


>


 Yes. Yes to this.


----------



## mudpuppy

I hate you people so much.


----------



## MA_PE

mudpuppy said:


> I hate you people so much.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE

And so it begins...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE

Simply...


----------



## Road Guy

If only the metoo folks would railroad that song and not baby it’s cold outside.......


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dean Martin's Baby It's Cold Outside is Christmas gold!


----------



## MA_PE

We had this breaking news the other day.......

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/11/27/historical-society-apologizes-for-dreaming-white-dorchester-holiday-card/YiFt4xim5J00msGvH8bt8M/story.html


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Simply...


having...


----------



## Ble_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Simply...






FLBuff PE said:


> having...


a Wonderful Christmastime!!


----------



## Road Guy

You’ll freeze out there


----------



## Road Guy

You think a guy could get away with wearing this in a construction office?

I mean holy shit they are comfortable....







Asking for a friend


----------



## leggo PE

Maybe if they didn't say Ugg on them...


----------



## Supe

Good thing they're waterproof.  Wouldn't want your vagina getting your socks all wet.


----------



## akwooly

oh man, i don't care but my wife bought me some ugg slippers and they are the most comfortable slippers ever.


----------



## MA_PE

Tom Brady is a huge fan/spokesperson for them.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/entertainthis/2016/09/13/sorry-haters-tom-brady-still-loves-his-ugg-slippers/90309192/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> Tom Brady is a huge fan/spokesperson for them.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/entertainthis/2016/09/13/sorry-haters-tom-brady-still-loves-his-ugg-slippers/90309192/


Well, that confirms that. They're footwear for females.


----------



## Road Guy

Supe said:


> Good thing they're waterproof.  Wouldn't want your vagina getting your socks all wet.



Well no one likes a dry vagina?

But I mean if you could envision what it would feel like to have your foot inside of the aforementioned material—- it feels like that ....


----------



## Supe

I didn't think you could even buy real Ugg work boots domestically.


----------



## Road Guy

there is a CO local store JAX (sort of like an REI but cooler, they sell Guns and army / navy store stuff)  I was strolling through last night and saw them I actually liked them until I realized they were UGG's...

Ive been trying to find a black pull on type boot that I can wear with jeans or dress slacks and this was about the best I can find (most are brown)


----------



## Supe

Michel, Dan Post, Ariat all have stuff like that.  Michel are probably the dressiest looking.  E.g. https://yeehawcowboy.com/collections/work-boots/products/original-michel-pull-on-boots-grasso-leather-with-rubber-sole-52c5405


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

Slade is awesome!!


----------



## Road Guy

Sorry - wrong one..


----------



## leggo PE

I can't get over the url yeehawcowboy.com.


----------



## MA_PE

no.  you had it right....


----------



## Road Guy

That is a good Xmas tune ^——


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Got this CD a few years ago via a White Elephant gift exchange...


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> Well, that confirms that. They're footwear for females.


Watchu sayin brah?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

akwooly said:


> Watchu sayin brah?


Donchu read good, son?


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> Donchu read good, son?


you calling me a female?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

akwooly said:


> you calling me a female?


Apparently you do not.


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> Apparently you do not.


i wear uggs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

akwooly said:


> i wear uggs.


Then you wear women's footwear.


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> Then you wear women's footwear.


you should try them.  it will change your life.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

akwooly said:


> you should try them.  it will change your life.


I am comfortable as a man, thanks.


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> I am comfortable as a man, thanks.


oh, you will still be a man.  a man with very very comfortable footwear.


----------



## Road Guy

I think I am headed to pick up my UGGs tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> I think I am headed to pick up my UGGs tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cousin wears Uggs. He’s 6’4” and likes that they feel like stepping on bunnies.


----------



## Road Guy

So went back and while they are comfy and stylish- the soles just seem cheap as hell- for $200 bucks I want the shoes to last- so I took a pass - and they actually had size 13 for a change...


----------



## timmer1026

Road Guy said:


> So went back and while they are comfy and stylish- the soles just seem cheap as hell- for $200 bucks I want the shoes to last- so I took a pass - and they actually had size 13 for a change...


You should check out Dr Marten’s. They are known for their soles and durability. And many styles are available in size 13.

https://www.drmartens.com/us/en/p/24382001


----------



## Master slacker

My Timberland Pros can't be beat.  I have narrow feet and a 12.5 foot size.  Hard combo to get right in a shoe.


----------



## Supe

My Timberland Pros are going on 11 years old.  They're shot to hell now, and lived a particularly rough 3 years, but man were they comfortable once they broke in.  I will probably go with them again.


----------



## Master slacker

Mine are hitting 4 years and, though the things look beat to hell, they're still comfy and the sole is still intact.  

Simply...


----------



## User1

having


----------



## Master slacker

a


----------



## Ble_PE

Wonderful Christmastime!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Noooooooooooo!  Why has this happened?  This song?  In this thread too?

Also, FYI, the one holiday/Christmas song channel I found has mysteriously stopped transmitting.  I have not found another one.


----------



## User1

it's everywhere.


----------



## Supe

That song is Christmas herpes.


----------



## Road Guy

It was almost Christmas time and there I stood in another line


----------



## FLBuff PE

timmer1026 said:


> You should check out Dr Marten’s. They are known for their soles and durability. And many styles are available in size 13.
> 
> https://www.drmartens.com/us/en/p/24382001


Hey, @Road Guy! You could go back to working for Boulder County if you followed this advice!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

There are no Christmas stations in NYC.  Fact.  

On a side note; HELL YEAH, AMC THEATERS.  GIVE ME THAT $50 GIFT CARD THAT SOMEONE STOLE.


----------



## Road Guy

Not even one? That’s kind of sad - I can’t listen to it 24-7 but it’s a nice banger up in between all the other shorty music out there


----------



## Master slacker

December 7, 1941

Never forget


----------



## akwooly

Sir Paul McCartney can take a break for a moment.


----------



## knight1fox3

https://player.vimeo.com/video/33439735?app_id=122963


----------



## MA_PE

Kind of a stupid video but the song rocks!


----------



## JayKay PE

Today started okay but then promptly tanked due to that Christmas shoes song (MOMMA'LL LOOK BEAUTIFUL FOR JESUS TONIGHT) or whatever schmaltz it is.  BUT THEM WHAM PLAYED AND I WAS LIKE, "YES. I WILL SING ALONG LOUDLY IN MY CAR.  PLEASE SING ALONG WIT ME CAR THAT IS ALSO STUCK IN TRAFFIC.  WE ARE SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME."


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, my family congratulated me passing my PE exam by getting me a "Jurassic Park"-themed Advent calendar.  

My life is pretty perfect right now, tbh.


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, my family congratulated me passing my PE exam by getting me a "Jurassic Park"-themed Advent calendar.


On a related note, last year at the local fair in our area, we took one of those scenic helicopter rides. Upon return as we were landing, I recorded it with my phone. Later that evening, naturally I laced the video with the original JP theme song when they were landing on the island w/ Dr. Grant.  :bag:


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> On a related note, last year at the local fair in our area, we took one of those scenic helicopter rides. Upon return as we were landing, I recorded it with my phone. Later that evening, naturally I laced the video with the original JP theme song when they were landing on the island w/ Dr. Grant.  :bag:


This is the best thing ever.  Jurassic Park is like a huge running joke to my family with the following (truncated) history:

1.  My dad took us to see it in the movie theaters when it first came out; I was five.  My mom was not impressed when he said he "took us to the dinosaur movie".

2.  We once went on the Jurassic Park flume ride at Universal Studios eight times in a row.  My siblings and I were all over the age of 20.

3.  Jurassic Park is watched every Christmas while opening presents.  My mother is not amused to this day.

4.  Upon traveling to Hawaii, my family SPECIFICALLY found where/what island they filmed Jurassic Park at and took multiple photos.  This included where the raptor eggs were.  This is still one of the main things they talk about when people ask what they liked about Hawaii.


----------



## Road Guy

that's an awesome connection with your dad!

the first one is great and the rest were all very meh (my 15 year old loves JP to an unusual level)


----------



## JayKay PE

There is actually way more to some of these stories, specifically the Hawaii one, due to my brother having autism and OBSESSING over this movie for some reason, but I didn't feel like going too deep into it in case people thought it was weird/boring.

All EB needs to know is that there is a 7-foot tall cut out of the t-rex from the movie and it has visited numerous family members as a joke.  The cutout isn't as well traveled as the blow-up leprechaun outfit, but it has moved around more than the giant giraffe.


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> All EB needs to know is that there is a 7-foot tall cut out of the t-rex from the movie and it has visited numerous family members as a joke.  The cutout isn't as well traveled as the blow-up leprechaun outfit, but it has moved around more than the giant giraffe.


@csb!!! LOL


----------



## Master slacker

I'm working nights... so...

SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE

HAVING


----------



## User1

a wonderful


----------



## kevo_55

Christmastime!


----------



## Road Guy

The word is out!


----------



## Master slacker

About the town


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m gargling spit; as I drown!!!!

~simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  It's one of those days in the office where I forgot about paperwork.  Now I've got to get that ALLLLLLLL DONE ASAP.  Before I'm forced into lawyer holiday party.  UIHGVNJKD


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay.  It's one of those days in the office where I forgot about paperwork.  Now I've got to get that ALLLLLLLL DONE ASAP.  Before I'm forced into lawyer holiday party.  UIHGVNJKD


I hope you remembered the use the new cover sheet. There's a new policy with regard to TPS reports.


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I hope you remembered the use the new cover sheet. There's a new policy with regard to TPS reports﻿.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Did you see the memo?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> a wonderful


I expect better from you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  I hate holiday parties.  Especially ones where I need to be an adult.  And wear heels.  That make me taller than all the guys I'm going with.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh.  I hate holiday parties.  Especially ones where I need to be an adult.  And wear heels.  That make me taller than all the guys I'm going wit﻿h.﻿


SMASH THE PATRIARCHY THAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU MUST WEAR HEELS TO BE AN ADULT


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Heels at holiday parties are a bad idea.  Mostly because alcohol is involved. But also because you end up spending a lot of the time on your feet.

Everyone I've talked to who wore heals to the party have regretted it.  No one cares about your shoes. A comfortable flat is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## User1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Heels at holiday parties are a bad idea.  Mostly because alcohol is involved. But also because you end up spending a lot of the time on your feet.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to who wore heals to the party have regretted it.  No one﻿ car﻿es about your shoes. A comfortable flat is perfectly﻿ acceptable.


i mean, i care about your shoes. but not that they're heels


----------



## Master slacker

tj_PE said:


> SMASH THE PATRIARCHY THAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU MUST WEAR HEELS TO BE AN ADULT






Dexman PE PMP said:


> Heels at holiday parties are a bad idea.  Mostly because alcohol is involved. But also because you end up spending a lot of the time on your feet.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to who wore heals to the party have regretted it.  No one cares about your shoes. A comfortable flat is perfectly acceptable.




I don't know a single man who cares about women wearing a dress / gown / outfit more than once to any party.  I will double down with the same thought to women wearing heels - in general, men don't care.  I've only ever seen / heard women down-talk the "fashion faux pas".


----------



## Supe

Thumbprint Radio on Pandora:

-Doing ok

-Doing ok 

-Doing ok

-Here's some shit we know you'll hate just to see if you're paying attention


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> SMASH THE PATRIARCHY THAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU MUST WEAR HEELS TO BE AN ADULT


You don't, but admittedly on the right woman they can be pretty sexy.  But is sexy what you're going for at say an office Christmas party?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Master slacker @tj_PE @Dexman PE PMP I feel like only tj is able to actually respond to this.  I mean, you all know that women wear heels not for guys but for other women?  It's like a sick psychological thing where the nicer/taller your heel, the more respected you are by your peers (at least in the NYC/metro area).  I actually connected with a senior BD person at another firm yesterday at the party because she loved my heels/lace stockings.  

As for wearing heels for a long period of time...unfortunately, my first job was in a bank where we had a "dress protocol", meaning stockings with heels/closed toe shoe.  No sneakers.  No loafers.  It was horrible, but it does mean I have a pretty sweet heel collection to choose from.  And the taller the heel, usually the better padding it has.  My cobbler is my best fried.  I just like to complain because I am an extreme introvert...that unfortunately is really good at putting on a show.

And I forgot I had a happy hour I need to go to tomorrow...Which means I need to dress nice to work today AND tomorrow.  I am wearing jeans and a sweatshirt on Friday-WAIT.  NO.  I CAN'T.  Doing a manor tour with family and need to look semi-put together so my grandma stops trying to slip me $20s (she can not afford to slip me $20s).

Ugggggggh.  This just turned into a ramble.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> You don't, but admittedly on the right woman they can be pretty sexy.  But is sexy what you're going for at say an office Christmas party?


Sexy but approachable is exactly what I'm going for at a lawyer-sponsored BD event.  Especially since I'm not stick-thin/model pretty.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Sexy but approachable is exactly what I'm going for at a lawyer-sponsored BD event.  Especially since I'm not stick-thin/model pretty.


maybe youll find a hub there that's a lawyer and then you can start slipping your gramma 20's


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> You don't, but admittedly on the right woman they can be pretty sexy.  But﻿ is sexy what you're goin﻿g for ﻿at say an office Christmas party?﻿


Not me, because I've done the whole coworker thing and it's just not my jam. ha.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Sexy but approachable is exactly what I'm going for at a lawyer-sponsored BD event.  Especially since I'm not stick-thin/model pretty.


Sexy but approachable at this sort of event confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> maybe youll find a hub there that's a lawyer and then you can start slipping your gramma 20's


NO.  I WILL FIND A HUB WITH THE HELP OF @vee043324!  IT WAS FORETOLD IN THE CARDS, TJ.  THE CARDS.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Sexy but approachable at this sort of event confuses the hell out of me.


Sexy = because it's a holiday party and all the admin assistants are showing their tits and sparkly heels, got to compete slightly so you don't look like a frump.

Approachable = it's an open bar and lawyers like talking to people they've never worked with/may never see again.  May potentially get some more redevelopment work in the upcoming year.

Simple girl math.

*edit* - This was a huge event, with over 2k+ people.  There were gift baskets.


----------



## Supe

It smells like someone is eating baby shit for lunch in here.  And I'm talking a Gerber sweet-potato level diaper blowout.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Sexy = because it's a holiday party and all the admin assistants are showing their tits and sparkly heels, got to compete slightly so you don't look like a frump.
> 
> Approachable = it's an open bar and lawyers like talking to people they've never worked with/may never see again.  May potentially get some more redevelopment work in the upcoming year.
> 
> Simple girl math.
> 
> *edit* - This was a huge event, with over 2k+ people.  There were gift baskets.


This confuses me even more. I guess I would have to see what you mean by sexy but approachable to understand it. But even then, I'm a guy so don't count on it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> It smells like someone is eating baby shit for lunch in here.  And I'm talking a Gerber sweet-potato level diaper blowout.


Is it bad that my first thought was, "Too much month, not enough paycheck.  Got to eat shit to make it."


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> Not me, because I've done the whole coworker thing and it's just not my jam. ha.


Its usually fine until things go south.. then its just awkward for a bit.


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> This confuses me even more. I guess I would have to see what you mean by sexy but approachable to understand it. But even then, I'm a guy so don't count on it.


dude just ask her for her pic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

akwooly said:


> dude just ask her for her pic.


It could be a pic of anyone with any outfit that fits the mold, if it would explain it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Pic of jaykay:






*edit*  Please note that I am the bear and neither the glamorous lady showing ankle in the background nor the man with the best mustache in the state.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Pic of jaykay:


ily so much


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> ily so much


Can't wait to see me trying to get my furry ass into a bar?  Wearing a sexy but approachable outfit?


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Can't wait to see me trying to get my furry ass into a bar?  Wearing a sexy but approac﻿hable outfit?


YES 

wait why are you furry? OH THAT WAS A SELF PORTRAIT


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> NO.  I WILL FIND A HUB WITH THE HELP OF @vee043324!  IT WAS FORETOLD IN THE CARDS, TJ.  THE CARDS.


HH | 2019 , featuring me, @JayKay0914,  @tj_PE

you've all been warned...


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> YES
> 
> wait why are you furry? OH THAT WAS A SELF PORTRAIT


I PAID SOMEONE GOOD MONEY TO GET MY BEST SIDE WHILE PERFORMING AND YOU CALL IT A SELF PORTRAIT.  HOW DARE YOU!

*wheezes in disgust*

p.s. i will shave before we drink as to not offend.


----------



## chart94 PE

Is that an actual person in that thing? I thought it was just a stuffed animal


----------



## JayKay PE

IT'S MAGIC.  A magical bear that was brought by Godfather Drosselmeyer! It was so enchanting!!!


----------



## MA_PE

Not sure about the sexy part, but that stance certainly says "approachable"


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> Pic of jaykay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*  Please note that I am the bear and neither the glamorous lady showing ankle in the background nor the man with the best mustache in the state.


Pic of Vee (from my LinkedIn, obviously):


----------



## JayKay PE

@MA_PE Different strokes for different folks.  If you know what I mean.  Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more.

@vee043324 The lighting was slightly better in the linkedin photo, but it is def you!  We are hairy and proud of it!  WAXING FOR DAYS.


----------



## User1

^ accurate


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IT'S MAGIC.  A magical bear that was brought by Godfather Drosselmeyer! It was so enchanting!!!


I'm uncultured in the fine arts


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @MA_PE Different strokes for different folks.  If you know what I mean.  Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more.
> 
> @vee043324 The lighting was slightly better in the linkedin photo, but it is def you!  We are hairy and proud of it!  WAXING FOR DAYS.


laser removal might be more permanent, might require a lot in this instance though


----------



## User1

sugar wax tho bc more sophisticated


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> laser removal might be more permanent, might require a lot in this instance though


pew pew pew


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I'm uncultured in the fine arts


Godfather Drosselmeyer?  Has a large, dramatic, cape?  Usually an eye patch?  Gifts unassuming children large nutcrackers that come to life to slay the Rat King?  Surely you've heard of his work this time of year?

As for laser hair removal...that would ruin my tattoos!!!!!  GOT TO PROTECT MY BABIES


----------



## vee043324

tj_PE said:


> sugar wax tho bc more sophisticated


still have yet to try


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I will diminish, and go into the West and remain confused.


----------



## JayKay PE

I like the idea of sugar wax, but I still have some of a package left at EWC.  What about threading?  I assume it's only face?


----------



## vee043324

yeah i think threading is eyebrows only. i've never tried that either but my eyebrows are in a heathly place right now (unlike me!)


----------



## JayKay PE

My eyebrows are on point.  I have to get tops and bottoms done to give them some shape, but they're finally looking nice.  Also thinking about getting them redyed (maybe my eyelashes again, because it was so easy).

AND YOUR LIFE WILL BE IN SHAPE SOON, VEE.  YOU ARE AMAZING AND AWESOME AND A BUNCH OF OTHER THINGS.  Once you come up to the NE, we can get drinks and be gal-pals!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Godfather Drosselmeyer?  Has a large, dramatic, cape?  Usually an eye patch?  Gifts unassuming children large nutcrackers that come to life to slay the Rat King?  Surely you've heard of his work this time of year?
> 
> As for laser hair removal...that would ruin my tattoos!!!!!  GOT TO PROTECT MY BABIES


Wait you mean the big cheese?!


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I like the idea of sugar wax, but I still have some of a package left at EWC.  What about thre﻿ading?  I assume it's only face?﻿


LMAO @ picturing threading other ... places ...


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94 Yes.  He is killed with extreme prejudice in both the ballet and original dark tale by Hoffmann.  

@tj_PE I"VE ONLY EVER WAXED BEFORE.  I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THREADING I JUST ASSUME I DON'T WANT IT WHERE I USUALLY WAX.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> @chart94 Yes.  He is killed with extreme prejudice in both the ballet and original dark tale by Hoffmann.
> 
> @tj_PE I"VE ONLY EVER WAXED BEFORE.  I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THREADING I JUST ASSUME I DON'T WANT IT WHERE I USUALLY WAX.


i feel like your assumption would be accurate.


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay0914 That is my favorite version, that song is amazing! 
When you go to the ballet version do you have to watch it with those tiny binoculars too?


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> @JayKay0914 That is my favorite version, that song is amazing!
> When you go to the ballet version do you have to watch it with those tiny binoculars too?


i just have to make sure i have my glasses  ld-025:


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> @JayKay0914 That is my favorite version, that song is amazing!
> When you go to the ballet version do you have to watch it with those tiny binoculars too?


Hahahahahahahahahaha, though I do go to the opera and ballet fairly often, I do not own opera glasses.  I have a pair of binoculars I whip out when the moment is right.  I am often scoffed at by older women who have mink stoles that cost more than my yearly salary.


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> My eyebrows are on point.  I have to get tops and bottoms done to give them some shape, but they're finally looking nice.  Also thinking about getting them redyed (maybe my eyelashes again, because it was so easy).
> 
> AND YOUR LIFE WILL BE IN SHAPE SOON, VEE.  YOU ARE AMAZING AND AWESOME AND A BUNCH OF OTHER THINGS.  Once you come up to the NE, we can get drinks and be gal-pals!


yessss please give me a reason to come to NY!!! short train ride from Boston.


----------



## vee043324

chart94 said:


> @JayKay0914 That is my favorite version, that song is amazing!
> When you go to the ballet version do you have to watch it with those tiny binoculars too?


I went to a ballet in Europe once and they gave out little binoculars!! it was so fun


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> yessss please give me a reason to come to NY!!! short train ride from Boston.


There are so many reasonsssss!!!

And!  If you take the ferry to Orient, I can introduce you to the North Fork!  Vineyards and farm stands for days!!!!


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> There are so many reasonsssss!!!
> 
> And!  If you take the ferry to Orient, I can introduce you to the North Fork!  Vineyards and farm stands for days!!!!


i don't even know what north fork is but vineyards and farm stands has me sold


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> i don't even know what north fork is but vineyards and farm stands has me sold


We've got at least 30 vineyards within a 10-20 minute drive of each other.  We have boats.  We have really good food.  And we have a giant ciderhouse that serves over 20+ varieties of alcoholic apple cider, four of which are made on site.  It's all you could ever want in life!


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> We've got at least 30 vineyards within a 10-20 minute drive of each other.  We have boats.  We have really good food.  And we have a giant ciderhouse that serves over 20+ varieties of alcoholic apple cider, four of which are made on site.  It's all you could ever want in life!


i looooooveee cider. sold. lets go. maybe a couple months after HHC | 2019


----------



## chart94 PE

vee043324 said:


> I went to a ballet in Europe once and they gave out little binoculars!! it was so fun


THAT IS AWESOME! always thought they were just a joke in movies and stuff. To find out its a real thing.. wow


----------



## JayKay PE

Is it trashy if I eat Dominos more than once a week?  Am I wrong, or is society wrong for limiting my cheesy bread intake?


----------



## JayKay PE

Following the above thought, I immediately began thinking about getting a gym membership.  If I go to the gym, does that make eating Dominos an "okay" dinner?


----------



## vee043324

chart94 said:


> THAT IS AWESOME! always thought they were just a joke in movies and stuff. To find out its a real thing.. wow


they were super high quality/vintagey and we had to give them back at the end of the show but it was very very cool.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Cheesy bread intake = good

Dominos = bad


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Is it trashy if I eat Dominos more than once a week?  Am I wrong, or is society wrong for limiting my cheesy bread intake?﻿


only YOU have the power to decide what is best for you concerning your cheesy bread intake


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> Following the above thought, I immediately began thinking about getting a gym membership.  If I go to the gym, does that make eating Dominos an "okay" dinner?


yes but why eat your calories when you can drink them  :40oz2:


----------



## vee043324

can someone finish writing my paper on drug-related overdose deaths and marijuana policy?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Cheesy bread intake = good
> 
> Dominos = bad


As someone who lives in NYC/LI:  When I eat my dominos, I make sure to put the boxes underneath all my other recyclables/cardboard.  I do not want to be judged by my neighbors.

Dominos = The best trash food on LI that is open until 2am+ and is fast.  Taco Bell will always be my favorite 4am snacking place, but they get so slow when the high guys are in the car ahead of me pointing to the menu to order.  

@vee043324 Agreed.  I love to drink my calories...but if I go to the gym, I can potentially eat AND drink more calories without ballooning up even more than I am now?


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> can someone finish writing my paper on drug-related overdose deaths and marijuana policy?


no


----------



## akwooly

tj_PE said:


> sugar wax tho bc more sophisticated


sugar wax didn't work for me, the esthetician said i sweat too much. yeah because it hurts like hell and i am nervous.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> sugar wax didn't work for me, the esthetician said i sweat too much. yeah beca﻿use it hurts like hell and i am nervous.


i dont wanna know too much detail but the amazingness of the sugar wax is it hurts the same as reg. wax but only DURING the waxing. no tenderness or redness after!


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys. Just a random aside. This is what my mom got my grandma for Christmas. My family is the best:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i dont wanna know too much detail but the amazingness of the sugar wax is it hurts the same as reg. wax but only DURING the waxing. no tenderness or redness after!


I'm def getting it once I use up all my EWC account.  I still have like 3 eyebrows and 5 or 6 of another package.  It'll be easier to go someplace that doesn't make me red.


----------



## akwooly

tj_PE said:


> i dont wanna know too much detail but the amazingness of the sugar wax is it hurts the same as reg. wax but only DURING the waxing. no tenderness or redness after!


yeah both hurt! but she had to keep going back over the same area because it wasn't sticking well i quickly became very tender!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> yeah both hurt! but she had to keep going back over the same area because it wasn't sticking well i quickly became very tender!﻿


the sugar has to be the right consistency. 

also, WEAK.


----------



## chart94 PE

vee043324 said:


> yes but why eat your calories when you can drink them  :40oz2:


THIS^^ winners mentality! You would have fit in at Iowa state lol 

@JayKay0914

as for pizza everyday is good for it. I just ordered yappa pohns myself with cheesy bread! Just counter act it with the gym and eating well for breakfast and lunch. Seems to work.


----------



## chart94 PE

vee043324 said:


> can someone finish writing my paper on drug-related overdose deaths and marijuana policy?


Done


----------



## JayKay PE

UUUUUUH.  I want to book this cruise and my dad is hemming and hawwing on if the family is coming or not.  And the boat is actually close to being sold out for a June 2020.

I think I'm going to have to make an executive decision and just book it myself.


----------



## MA_PE

June 2020.  Can you book it now and cancel at a later date with no penalties?  Seems like there's plenty of time to resell even if you cancel a year from now.


----------



## JayKay PE

Nah.  Since this one of the "special cruises" with an itinerary that never comes around, all the early saver spots with no penalty are gone.  I might have to go through an agent to get a good price (since the actual website and even costco/bjs are showing inflated pricing due to all the bookings).


----------



## User1

book it. 

dad can add his later.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> THIS^^ winners mentality! You would have fit in at Iowa state lol
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> as for pizza everyday is good for it. I just ordered yappa pohns myself with cheesy bread! Just counter act it with the gym and eating well for breakfast and lunch. Seems to work.


get that logic out of here.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> I actually connected with a senior BD person at another firm yesterday at the party because she loved my heels/lace stockings.


Pics of said heels/lace stocking ensemble?  

IT'S FOR SCIENCE, PEOPLE!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> get that logic out of here.


But but but


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> But but but


i said get out! and don't come back until you have pizza


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> i said get out! and don't come back until you have pizza


I did lol it was a bacon sausage pep pizza the best kind


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I did lol it was a bacon sausage pep pizza the best kind


And to preempt @knight1fox3... it was not and should not ever be Turkey bacon...


----------



## Master slacker

With turkey bacon on your mind, melt it out of your mind with soothing ocean waves


----------



## chart94 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And to preempt @knight1fox3... it was not and should not ever be Turkey bacon...


Turkey bacon should be illegal


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Pics of said heels/lace stocking ensemble?
> 
> IT'S FOR SCIENCE, PEOPLE!


This was at the end the party. You could say I was feeling a little...ruff.


----------



## Supe

Congrats, ladies.  Your ability to turn the Random Topics thread into the Ladies Lounge and reveal Wooly's waxing secrets in &lt; 3 pages is impressive, even by EB standards.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’ve tipped the scales towards the side of being approachable but sexy. The Random Topic thread will never be the same. 

On the topic of random topics; should I get gel extensions again? I had them previously, took them off so I wouldn’t have to worry about fillings during studying for the exam, but then really grew back. It’s been over a year and I think I’m realizing my natural is just weak in general, which is why I got the nails in the first place. But do I really want to get into that maintenance schedule again and start paying someone $50+ every two weeks? Uhhhhh. Decisions.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Turkey bacon should be illegal


But then I would die. Why do you want me to die after being forced to eat pork products???


----------



## Supe

Because death is more honorable than turkey bacon.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> But then I would die. Why do you want me to die after being forced to eat pork products???


I’m all for turkeys and birds they taste awesome. But turning it into bacon seems sacrilegious.. especially when pork bacon is ungodly


----------



## JayKay PE

Idk, turkey bacon is pretty awesome, as long as you're not trying to replace normal bacon with it.  I can't eat it, so I try to stick to this great chicken sausage that is being produced locally.


----------



## Supe

It's called turkey bacon.  It's intention to replace normal bacon is right in it's frickin' name.  Otherwise, it would be called "turkey".


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, I know they're marketing it as bacon, but I would never use it as, say, part of a EBC on a roll.  Doesn't get crispy enough since it lacks the fat.  But I wouldn't mind using it in a normal breakfast spread and saying its bacon.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> But I wouldn't mind using it in a normal breakfast spread and saying its bacon.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am aggressively eating yogurt because my computer keeps blue-screening.


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> But I wouldn't mind using it in a normal breakfast spread and saying its bacon.


----------



## JayKay PE

u guys r meen.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I’ve tipped the scales towards the side of being approachable but sexy. The Random Topic thread will never be the same.
> 
> On the topic of random topics; should I get gel extensions again? I had them previously, took them off so I wouldn’t have to worry about fillings during studying for the exam, but then really grew back. It’s been over a year and I think I’m realizing my natural is just weak in general, which is why I got the nails in the first place. But do I really want to get into that maintenance schedule again and start paying someone $50+ every two weeks? Uhhhhh. Decisions. ﻿


gel extensions? I sometimes get the shellac/gel/no chip manis, but not the acrylics. Have you tried that? Ends up being like 30-35 vs 50, and they're not as thick so you can go 3-4 weeks between applications


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I am aggressively eating yogurt because my computer keeps blue-screening.﻿


I admire your dedication to your yogurt.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> gel extensions? I sometimes get the shellac/gel/no chip manis, but not the acrylics. Have you tried that? Ends up being like 30-35 vs 50, and they're not as thick so you can go 3-4 weeks between applications


I used to get the regular gel mani, but when they removed it every couple of weeks my nails were totaled due to the acetone.  At least with the gel extensions the clear gel base can be dremeled away without killing my nails with acetone every couple of weeks.  Plus I chip really easily, even with the gel, due to typing and horseback riding, so the extensions actually helps to protect my real nail by damaging only the fake nail.

Wait, are gel extensions not a thing where you are?  Instead of using acrylics to lengthen, the technician uses a clear, thicker, gel (like the nail polish color), and actually "builds" a longer nail that is then treated with the UV light instead of the usually mixing needed for acrylic fills-ins.


----------



## Supe

I'm going to recommend a full set of these bad boys.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## JayKay PE

Was thinking something like this...


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Was thinking something like this...


pretty! 

as i was thinking about it, i figured thats what you were talking about. i've just never heard what they were called   I can't have thick nails   but i like the gel once in a while. it does tear up my nails taking it off, though, and i end up being very dependant on it. when they're bare for a bit they're normal strength, but they're peely and weak right after i take it off. I think my friend started getting gell extensions but just applied as not extensions if that makes sense?


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Was thinking something like this...


I prefer these


----------



## Supe

It's cold outside, heat things up with a little Cajun inspiration!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> pretty!
> 
> as i was thinking about it, i figured thats what you were talking about. i've just never heard what they were called   I can't have thick nails   but i like the gel once in a while. it does tear up my nails taking it off, though, and i end up being very dependant on it. when they're bare for a bit they're normal strength, but they're peely and weak right after i take it off. I think my friend started getting gell extensions but just applied as not extensions if that makes sense?


Actually, the gel extensions can be made pretty thin if you have someone who knows what they're doing/aren't heavy handed when applying, it's just that some many...aren't experienced.  I hated acrylics when I had them a couple times because they're basically "fitting" a plastic piece onto your nail and hoping it works.  Takes a while for it to actually fit since you have to grow out and the fill-ins become more natural shaped.  

See, I stopped getting gel nails I think last March?  Like March of 2017, when I first was going to sit for the PE, and my nails haven't been the same.  And I don't think it's due to the gel nails, since my nails have kept growing.  I think I just have naturally crappy nails and the gel extensions (not gel polish) actually protected them really, really, well.  The gel polish just wrecked me, since there was so much acetone when they removed it.  T_T


----------



## JayKay PE

You guys are weak.  I might change my mind and get teeth nails.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So it's snowing pretty hard ATM here today and I am trying to decide if I still want to do any trap shooting


----------



## Supe

Get you some of them toe-nails!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So, anyway, back to my trap shooting dilemma.


----------



## JayKay PE

But what if I want some nail polish for my finger’s fingers?


----------



## User1

have you seen fingerhands? 






@Audi driver, P.E. maybe they have finger guns for your targets? or finger targets! YOLO


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I just spent over $200 on food for my cats...They need to start eating less.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I just spent over $200 on food for my cats...They need to start eating less.


Jeez how many cats do you have?!? I spend 30 bucks once a month for my 50 lb dog lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

She only buys premium turkey bacon for them.


----------



## User1

I spend about 70 on special prescription food, a little over a month in between orders, for 2 cats


----------



## JayKay PE

Technically an 8lb cat should get 6 oz of food a day (like a single one of those big cans?)...But I've got two cats, both huge.  One is 12 lb and the other is a good 16lb+, so I go through x4 of those normal cans a day.  Have to have no grain, because the smaller cat does a delightful "vomiting while running" is she eats anything with corn in it, leading a nice trail to follow in each bedroom as she freaks out/vomits.  Also no dry food because, again, the smaller cat likes to scarf it down and then vomits it everywhere half digested.  The bigger cat is a food hog/can eat her weight in anything each day, and if she doesn't have high protein food she really will eat everything; when we were switched to dry food/lower calorie, she just kept killing all these random animals in the yard and eating the torso (I'm talking full size squirrels, picking fights with the raccoons, stealing loaves of bread of the table).  High protein at least stops the dead bodies piling up on the deck and she won't steal the groceries anymore

I hate researching cat food brands and I wish I had normal, no weird diet, cats.


----------



## JayKay PE

They just keep eating and shitting and eating and shitting and eating-and then one stops shitting, and it becomes an ISSUE that involves a VET VISIT-but then they start eating and shitting again.

I could never survive having kids if I can barely take care of cats.  I'll just have to stay single my entire life.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> They just keep eating and shitting and eating and shitting and eating-and then one stops shitting, and it becomes an ISSUE that involves a VET VISIT-but then they start eating and shitting again.
> 
> I could never survive having kids if I can barely take care of cats.  I'll just have to stay single my entire life.


*HHC | 2019*


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> *HHC | 2019*


AH JEEZE.  Can't I just put out one of those traps with the rope on the floor and hope I catch something?  Not actively hunting?


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> AH JEEZE.  Can't I just put out one of those traps with the rope on the floor and hope I catch something?  Not actively hunting?﻿


actively having fun draws the H out


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> have you seen fingerhands?
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. maybe they have finger guns for your targets? or finger targets! YOLO


Not that I am aware of. But I would shoot that until it was dead dead dead... for sure.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> actively having fun draws the H out


I WILL HAVE FUN, BUT I REFUSE TO BE DRAWN TOWARDS AND H.  THAT'S ALL FOR  @vee043324!!!!!


----------



## vee043324

tj_PE said:


> *HHC | 2019*


Lmaoooo dying


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> AH JEEZE.  Can't I just put out one of those traps with the rope on the floor and hope I catch something?  Not actively hunting?


I can help! *grabs elaborate H trap from closet*


----------



## JayKay PE

NNNNNOOOOO.  AN ELABORATE TRAP.  WHYYYYHUDW/


----------



## JayKay PE

Another morning, another flagel.  Time to plan out my weekend because I've been forced into being sociable.

It is the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> She only buys premium turkey bacon for them.


This has been bugging me since I saw it yesterday. People think the term premium can apply to turkey bacon and retain any meaning?


----------



## P-E

Audi driver said:


> This has been bugging me since I saw it yesterday. People think the term premium can apply to turkey bacon and retain any meaning?


I've been wondering what part of the turkey the bacon comes from.


----------



## Road Guy

Turkey bacon comes from the neck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> This has been bugging me since I saw it yesterday. People think the term premium can apply to turkey bacon and retain any meaning?


It's a marketing gimmick. In this case "premium" doesn't actually mean anything, but it gives the buyers some semblance of justification for purchasing something that's otherwise utterly horrendous. And it gives the seller a reason to charge more for it.



P-E said:


> I've been wondering what part of the turkey the bacon comes from.


The garbage. It's where it comes from, and where it should return to.


----------



## chart94 PE

Road Guy said:


> Turkey bacon comes from the neck


Save the neck for me clark!


----------



## FLBuff PE

My PE-ness is now 10 years old!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Engineering put to good use. 10/10 would buy (and modify to replace glitter with liquid dye or ball point pen ink)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Really glad my front porch is shielded from view from the street.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, at least now I know I'm not the only one who wastes time on Reddit.


----------



## JayKay PE

Is it bad that if I'm ordering anything that can't get delivered to my workplace, I just have it sent to my parents?  They're old, and retired, and don't mind me driving out an hour to see them just to pick up packages.  Plus, sometimes i get corned beef out of it, which is always a plus.


----------



## MA_PE

I'll bet your parents think it's great!


----------



## Road Guy

we used to send stuff to work but I think with the amazon shipping when its not UPS / FED EX / UPS there are lots of issues we have with the packages getting sent to the wrong office within our building, (when its some dude in an 1983 ford escort delivering packages) most of the time we eventually get them but this year we used those lockers inside whole foods that amazon ships to for free. *Note at no time did we shop or buy anything at whole foods*, although I did step on some gluten free bread that was stacked up next to the amazon lockers..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I read that as you buy a lot from whole foods.


----------



## Master slacker

At least grab a freebie juice box or snack bar when you go into Whole Foods.


----------



## Road Guy

They did have the best decorated ginger bread house I have ever seen in person, probably done by the cashier with his degree in art history


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm feeling a lot of hostility for Whole Foods here, and it, seriously, brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm feeling a lot of hostility for Whole Foods here, and it, seriously, brought a tear to my eye.


That tear is the body's reaction of some allergy. I'm sure there's an essential oil for that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> That tear is the body's reaction of some allergy. I'm sure there's an essential oil for that.


Essential oils are the devil.  Give me some blackberry brandy, with the drunk Polack on the front, and I'll be healed of everything!


----------



## chart94 PE

Trader Joes is wayyyy better than anything at whole foods.


----------



## JayKay PE

^^Agreed.  I like going there because they're one of the few places with creamed honey that don't charge an arm and a leg.  Plus they have a variety of cheese that I can peruse but not spend my whole paycheck on.


----------



## Road Guy

I have never seen anything at TJ's or Whole Foods worth the fuss IMO.

We feed a family of 4 now (5  before jr went to college) but best bang for the buck is Kroger for us, we may occasionally go to sprouts but that's about it..

Now if they would bring ALDI to Denver we would be back into the grocery's for under $100 a week again..


----------



## JayKay PE

I like ALDI, there are actually a bunch kinda near me, but it's difficult to go to during the week due to their limited hours and the weekend...is a bit scary there.  I usually hit up Costco or BJs, tbh, but I'm a single person...so I really only need to go grocery shopping once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## akwooly

we are a family of 5, we shop only at Costco and Fred Meyer.  but we also do not have a Whole foods or Trader Joes.


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> we are a family of 5, we shop only at Costco and Fred Meyer﻿.  but we also do not have a Whole foods or Trader Joes.


Fred Meyer sounds like a tired Jewish lawyer who just wants to go home after a long day in the industry.

I assume this is not true.


----------



## Road Guy

Aldi’s generally set up in lower middle class areas but man were they cheap!

When we moved to Denver we were very “house poor” so we shopped at Safeway, wal mart, Kroger and Costco and put all the receipts in a spreadsheet and for this area Kroger is the lowest overall cost. Even cheaper than wal mart. 

We still shop at Costco for bulk meat and specialty items / like there very berry sundaes!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yesssss-I get the best of both worlds!  Long Island is, unfortunately, someplace where the very rich communities are abutting very poor communities, within less than a 10-minute drive, so it pretty much means I have all the Aldi's//Trader Joe's/Whole Foods/C-Town/HMart/etc. within my reach.  Also my nearest Costco and BJs are right across the street from one another, so some weeks BJs will be cheaper for my bulk purchases (yogurt, raspberries, honey, flour, etc.) and then the next week Costco will have suddenly slashed their prices to be a $1+ cheaper.  Plus BJs has gas.

I never realized how much I would think about groceries when I grew up; not to eat, but just to talk about them and their pricing with adults.


----------



## vee043324

JUST TURNED IN MY PAPER AND FINISHED GRAD SCHOOL. WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vee043324 said:


> JUST TURNED IN MY PAPER AND FINISHED GRAD SCHOOL. WOOOOOOOO


Congrats!!


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> JUST TURNED IN MY PAPER AND FINISHED GRAD SCHOOL. WOOOOOOOO


who run the world?


----------



## Road Guy

C students


----------



## JayKay PE

Older men who have too many mega yachts?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> C students


D for degree, baby!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> who run the world?


It's as big a mystery as why Vince Neil raps the lyrics to Girls Girls Girls in live performances instead of singing them.


----------



## vee043324

got the BEST haircut of my life yesterday, today is my last day in the Senate (GOD IS GOOD), and it's the darkest day of the year so things literally are only getting brighter from here. this is the best week i've had in a long time.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> got the BEST haircut of my life yesterday, today is my last day in the Senate (GOD IS GOOD), and it's the darkest day of the year so things literally are only getting brighter from here. this is the best week i've had in a long time.


Yessss love ths!


----------



## akwooly

we will have 3 hours and 41 mins of daylight today.  tomorrow will be 0:09 mins longer!


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> we will have 3 hours and 41 mins of daylight today.  tomorrow will be 0:09 mins longer!


This actually made me way happier than you could ever know.


----------



## akwooly

Am i the only one at work today?


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> Am i the only one at work today?


No, sir!


----------



## leggo PE

@akwooly, since it's just you and me...


----------



## leggo PE

Simply....


----------



## blybrook PE

Having


----------



## maryannette

... a wonderful Christmas time!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

I forgot how difficult it is to type with nails.  Totally fine with everything else, but I seem to be having a little trouble hitting my keys hard enough.  Eh, see what it's like in a couple weeks and I'll see if I want to get them re-done.  ...But I do love the clickity-clack noise they make while I type.  I'm a weirdo and I've already realized this.  thx.


----------



## Road Guy

I just pulled a needed random
Cable from my box of extra cables and wires in the garage... today was already good day......


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> I forgot how difficult it is to type with nails.  Totally fine with everything else, but I seem to be having a little trouble hitting my keys hard enough.  Eh, see what it's like in a couple weeks and I'll see if I want to get them re-done.  ...But I do love the clickity-clack noise they make while I type.  I'm a weirdo and I've already realized this.  thx.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe I could start posting a couple pictures I have of broken acrylic nails, but it's not something you want to see in the morning.  A little disturbing.  XD


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## vee043324

Never move unless you pay people to pack/move/unpack/deep clean your place for you. Send HELP.


----------



## csb

vee043324 said:


> Never move unless you pay people to pack/move/unpack/deep clean your place for you. Send HELP.


----------



## vee043324

^ omg what a throwback.


----------



## chart94 PE

vee043324 said:


> Never move unless you pay people to pack/move/unpack/deep clean your place for you. Send HELP.


I feel your pain. I am moving also and it is the WORST thing ever. Also I have become obsessed with finding boxes and figuring out the best type of box.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> I feel your pain. I am moving also and it is the WORST thing ever. Also I have become obsessed with finding boxes and figuring out the best type of box.


I had really good luck with the Home Depot boxes. You could scrounge boxes from wherever, but for me it was helpful to have boxes that had the same uniform footprint. Also, the way they did the top flaps was pretty convenient. Read the instructions on the side of the box, you'll see.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Never move unless you pay people to pack/move/unpack/deep clean your place for you. Send HELP.


This. For the first time ever I hired movers earlier this year for Rancho Squaretaper. Worth. Every. Penny.


----------



## JayKay PE

I moved around 4 years ago. I refuse to move again until either my landlords sell the house or I’m moving into the house where I’ll live the rest of my days. You never think you have that much stuff until you have to move and everything seems to multiply.


----------



## Road Guy

We moved a family of 5 from Atlanta to Denver with only 2 Pods. True story.. we basically got rid of everything- I fully recommend a major cleanse every 5 years.

But it sucks to move- I hope to never do it again without having a job that pays someone to do it for me...


----------



## JayKay PE

I actually did a mini-cleanse earlier this year.  Found out my library has a huge online catalog/OverDrive and realized all the paperbacks I had were on there.  I did a purge, kept only the 'important' paperbacks (aka; the ones I've read over and over again and can't get rid of), and have everything else sitting in bags for donation/selling.  Now that I've passed the PE I actually have some time to figure out what I'm selling and on what platform; I'm not even looking for a profit (per se), I would just like to get something for them instead of donating them.  Because I highly doubt my local library needs a whole collection of hockey player-themed romance.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I actually did a mini-cleanse earlier this year.  Found out my library has a huge online catalog/OverDrive and realized all the paperbacks I had were on there.  I did a purge, kept only the 'important' paperbacks (aka; the ones I've read over and over again and can't get rid of), and have everything else sitting in bags for donation/selling.  Now that I've passed the PE I actually have some time to figure out what I'm selling and on what platform; I'm not even looking for a profit (per se), I would just like to get something for them instead of donating them.  Because I highly doubt my local library needs a whole collection of hockey player-themed romance.﻿


I've had the best success using both offerup and facebook marketplace (actually reaches different audiences) and saying it's cross posted - people follow through better when they don't know what other activity an item has gotten.


----------



## Road Guy

we have a yard sale here where you can sell stuff or give away (no "fees")


----------



## JayKay PE

Yard sales are kinda 'eh' on LI.  Most people like going to estate sales more, and other yard sales are more of a 'pay for my junk' with nothing really good.

I think I'm going to post on facebook marketplace first some riding gear; I have two pairs of boots in good condition and some other stuff that I think will sell.  I've just never dealt with a lot of shipping before (I usually just do a media mail situation and thus I don't really know how much to charge for shipping), so I want to start out slow.  I have some textbooks also, not PE related, that I might see if I can get a few bucks for.  PE stuff...I might try to sell on this site, since it's Civil-related stuff that I'll never use again.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> we have a yard sale here where you can sell stuff or give away (no "fees"﻿)


no fees on fb or offerup either - cash transactions


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Yard sales are kinda 'eh' on LI.  Most people like going to estate sales more, and other yard sales are more of a 'pay for my junk' with nothing really good.
> 
> I think I'm going to post on facebook marketplace first some riding gear; I have two pairs of boots in good condition and some other stuff that I think will sell.  I've just never dealt with a lot of shipping before (I usually just do a media mail situation and thus I don't really know how much to charge for shipping), so I want to start out slow.  I have some textbooks also, not PE related, that I might see if I can get a few bucks for.  PE stuff...I might try to ﻿sell on this site, since it's Civil-related stuff that I'll never use again.﻿﻿﻿﻿


check on amazon for your textbooks, they buy some. and yeah i would post locally fb/offerup/letgo (offerup and letgo are tied to your fb account so you know its real people mostly), and do in person transactions. your big ticket items i think ebay lets you sell x amount with no fees every month or something like that. my cousin did ebay for a while. she has LOTS of stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

lol... I meant this "yard sale"

http://engineerboards.com/forum/11-yard-sale/


----------



## csb

I sold all of my PE materials I wasn't keeping on Amazon. It was pretty slick.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> lol... I meant this "yard sale"
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/forum/11-yard-sale/


HAHAHAHAHA, yes, yes, sorry, I totally read your original post wrong.  I know about that yard sale and I was actually planning on posting up there (I'm getting rid of a CERM and some other Enviro books I won't need), but I need to use this weekend to sit down and just figure out reasonable prices.  It's really the only reason I haven't sold anything because I'm too lazy to do some internet research with an excel file to just get it done.

@csb I looked on amazon and they might only buy one or two of my books, and it's as Amazon credit...and to tell the truth, I'm trying to cut my amazon-cord soon.  They made it way too easy for me to buy junk I didn't need during the year!  I think I'm switching off prime/amazon music and just living with slow shipping and listening to the radio while I work.

@tj_PE Most of my big ticket items are actually stuff I think I can sell on facebook market pretty easy (I'm in a couple of specific selling groups for horseback riding stuff that go pretty fast).  It's just all the paperbacks that are killing me.


----------



## Road Guy

When we moved It was a full time job for me but I was like a professional craigslist advertiser for a while, but got rid of so much stuff that way - but that was 6 years ago - Next-door didn't exist back then or I would have used that more..

We get rid of all our big items that we don't want to take to goodwill via nextdoor, one mans trash is another mans treasure..


----------



## MA_PE

I think they might be national but there's a group called freecycle on Yahoo where you can give away stuff that still has some useful life to it.  You can't sell anything but it's a great way to get rid of stuff without filling up the landfills.  You post up what you've got and folks will respond via email that they'll come and pick it up.  You make arrangements by swapping phone numbers or emails and providing the address where the stuff will be.  Leave it outside in the driveway and they come by and get it.

Can be anything....furniture, old electronics, books, knick knacks, old lawnmowers...  The site draws the line at pets or animals which cannot be advertised.  I found it useful to get rid of things.


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> I looked on amazon and they might only buy one or two of my books, and it's as Amazon credit...and to tell the truth, I'm trying to cut my amazon-cord soon.  They made it way too easy for me to buy junk I didn't need during the year!  I think I'm switching off prime/amazon music and just living with slow shipping and listening to the radio while I work.


I sold them via Amazon- I was a "used" listing under the main listing. They even gave me shipping credit. However, I totally get the Amazon cutting. It's a drug for sure. 



MA_PE said:


> I think they might be national but there's a group called freecycle on Yahoo where you can give away stuff that still has some useful life to it.  You can't sell anything but it's a great way to get rid of stuff without filling up the landfills.  You post up what you've got and folks will respond via email that they'll come and pick it up.  You make arrangements by swapping phone numbers or emails and providing the address where the stuff will be.  Leave it outside in the driveway and they come by and get it.
> 
> Can be anything....furniture, old electronics, books, knick knacks, old lawnmowers...  The site draws the line at pets or animals which cannot be advertised.  I found it useful to get rid of things.


We once freecycled a toilet!


----------



## Road Guy

my 15 year old discovered that goodwill has a website and he has been buying (oddly enough) instruments (like trumpets, French horns, etc) from goodwill and reselling them on ebay for like $200-$300 profits-  dude probably has more in checking than I do...


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, yes, yes, sorry, I totally read your original post wrong.  I know about that yard sale and I was actually planning on posting up there (I'm getting rid of a CERM and some other Enviro books I won't need), but I need to use this weekend to sit down and just figure out reasonable prices.  It's really the only reason I haven't sold anything because I'm too lazy to do some internet research with an excel file to just get it done.
> 
> @csb I looked on amazon and they might only buy one or two of my books, and it's as Amazon credit...and to tell the truth, I'm trying to cut my amazon-cord soon.  They made it way too easy for me to buy junk I didn't need during the year!  I think I'm switching off prime/amazon music and just living with slow shipping and listening to the radio while I work.
> 
> @tj_PE Most of my big ticket items are actually stuff I think I can sell on facebook market pretty easy (I'm in a couple of specific selling groups for horseback riding stuff that go pretty fast).  It's just all the paperbacks that are killing me.


@amazon cutting - THE HORROR

similar to freecycle i am in some buy nothing groups and people ALWAYS want my shit. the only thing i haven't been able to get rid of thru there is some CAT5 cables.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> my 15 year old discovered that goodwill has a website and he has been buying (oddly enough) instruments (like trumpets, French horns, etc) from goodwill and reselling them on ebay for like $200-$300 profits-  dude probably has more in checking than I do...


Behold my new business model!


----------



## Road Guy

He is like the younger brother on better off dead..


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> my 15 year old discovered that goodwill has a website and he has been buying (oddly enough) instruments (like trumpets, French horns, etc) from goodwill and reselling them on ebay for like $200-$300 profits-  dude probably has more in checking than I do...


My dad does something similar when people post instruments without knowing what they are, but I think his price point is a little higher than your sons...  Also, he tends to deal in mouthpieces and will sometimes buy a cheap instrument ($500ish) and re-sell just the mouthpiece for around $700.   Does your 15-year old look at specific brands/types, or is he just re-selling as-is by instrument on ebay?


----------



## Road Guy

He does something similar, he will look for ones missing a mouthpiece or damaged and try and repair or locate a mouthpiece  if he thinks he can. He plays the French Horn and Mellophone  - but he even bought a couple of (whatever you call the tiny tuba for concerts) and resold them. 

He also buys old laptops for dollars and takes the parts that work and strips them and sells them - maybe he can buy his own car!  he is a keeper


----------



## vee043324

Thanks friends you’ve inspired me to get rid of half my shit. 

How does a 600sqft apt have less storage space than my 200sqft studio?!


----------



## vee043324

Also don’t buy $200 beds from Wayfair. They are terrible and then will convince you to do something extreme like return it and buy a $900 sealy with $200 5-inch down mattress topper. 

Tbh that might end up being one of my best purchases this year but will give an update when it gets here in a few days wooo


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> Also don’t buy $200 beds from Wayfair. They are terrible and then will convince you to do something extreme like return it and buy a $900 sealy with $200 5-inch down mattress topper.
> 
> Tbh that might end up being one of my best purchases this year but will give an update when it gets here in a few da﻿ys wooo﻿


you'll never regret investing in something you spend 1/3 of your life on


----------



## vee043324

tj_PE said:


> you'll never regret investing in something you spend 1/3 of your life on


That was my thought. It better be worth it. The mattress was normally $1800 but Macy’s closeout sale came through strong sooo fingers crossed!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> you'll never regret investing in something you spend 1/3 of your life on


This is why I buy good car audio.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> He does something similar, he will look for ones missing a mouthpiece or damaged and try and repair or locate a mouthpiece  if he thinks he can. He plays the French Horn and Mellophone  - but he even bought a couple of (*whatever you call the tiny tuba for concerts*) and resold them.
> 
> He also buys old laptops for dollars and takes the parts that work and strips them and sells them - maybe he can buy his own car!  he is a keeper


Euphonium. That's my instrument, and interestingly, also the one selected by miniBuff 1 for band this year.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

My youngest plays the French horn, but doesn't like to tell anyone because she thinks it sounds pretentious.


----------



## Road Guy

Buff- If you need one I will see if he still has one    he had an extra one that he wanted to keep (it was pretty beat up though)

that's what my youngest plays is the French Horn, he was a trumpet in middle school and realized there were 30+ trumpets in the HS band and only 3 FH's so he changed to the Horn so he wouldn't have to risk being an "alternate" sucks when you ride the bench in the band!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> If you need one I will see if he still has one    he had an extra one that he wanted to keep (it was pretty beat up though)


Hmmm. She uses one the school provides. Not sure she wants a beat up one tho.


----------



## csb

tj_PE said:


> you'll never regret investing in something you *test potential husbands* on


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> Buff- If you need one I will see if he still has one    he had an extra one that he wanted to keep (it was pretty beat up though)
> 
> that's what my youngest plays is the French Horn, he was a trumpet in middle school and realized there were 30+ trumpets in the HS band and only 3 FH's so he changed to the Horn so he wouldn't have to risk being an "alternate" sucks when you ride the bench in the band!


I bought a good one in high school, that we keep at home. MiniBuff 1 has a rental that she uses at school, but she doesn't have to haul it back and forth. Thanks, though!


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah you wouldn’t want these - these look like those really bad hail damaged cars you see....



Man a French horn is some $$$. We couldn’t find one to rent so we had to buy one 3 years ago- was like a grand for a mid level piece of junk..But we plan to sell it hopefully at the end of HS -(or I plan to sell it)


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> you'll never regret investing in something you spend 1/3 of your life on


You're sleeping your life away!


----------



## User1

SEStress said:


> You're sleeping your life away!


I like sleep!


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

tj_PE said:


> I like sleep!


Apparently I don’t as I type this at 3 am. Nothing like sleeping for a few hours, and not being able to fall back asleep...


----------



## JayKay PE

I need an excuse to get out of two NYE parties...because it is going to be raining tonight, I don't really know the people at the parties, and I'd rather sleep/binge watch a movie with Dominos.

HELP ME, EB.  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I need an excuse to get out of two NYE parties...because it is going to be raining tonight, I don't really know the people at the parties, and I'd rather sleep/binge watch a movie with Dominos.
> 
> HELP ME, EB.  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!﻿﻿


say you have a hot date. i will be your alibi.

it was really hard for me to come up with that word. is it 2019 yet?


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> I need an excuse to get out of two NYE parties...because it is going to be raining tonight, I don't really know the people at the parties, and I'd rather sleep/binge watch a movie with Dominos.
> 
> HELP ME, EB.  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!


"I have plans." 

They don't need to know it's Dominos. NYE parties can be awful. Parties where you don't know anyone are especially awful. 

And if they ask again, hand them one of these:


----------



## JayKay PE

Uggggggh.  @tj_PE @csb Unfortunately, one of the people who invited me to her party knows I am an anti-social engineer who doesn't date.  Uggggggggggggh.  She will def call me out and make me feel guilty, since she was counting on me coming/earlier in the week I mistakenly said I'd be coming.  I think it's mostly me looking at the weather and realizing I have to drive an hour roundtrip in an area where there are probably multiple DUI stops and it'll be raining hard tonight...so I won't be able to really drink/relax since I'll have to be driving, I don't want to deal with a ridiculous Uber bill (since there isn't that many Uber around here and I'll prob have to take one of the creepy local taxi company cars), and it'll be raining and gross.

Have to be an adult and just bite the bullet and text her.  Tell her I'm dying from a parasite and won't come.

Lie like an adult.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

If you were invited to 2 parties, just tell each host that you are going to the other party then go to neither.


----------



## kevo_55

The adult thing is to say that you'll go to them but then just don't.

Just saying............


----------



## JayKay PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you were invited to 2 parties, just tell each host that you are going to the other party then go to neither.


This is the best answer and deserves all the kudos!!!!!!  

@kevo_55 Unfortunately...I'm not that much of an adult and everyone is still in the "let's drink our lives away"-stage of life, so it's noticed if you never go out to parties...


----------



## Road Guy

Jager Bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

JayKay0914 said:


> This is the best answer and deserves all the kudos!!!!!!
> 
> @kevo_55 Unfortunately...I'm not that much of an adult and everyone is still in the "let's drink our lives away"-stage of life, so it's noticed if you never go out to parties...


Well, if it means anything once you get married and have kids you rarely go out for these things. 

I will say that I do not miss my younger years.


----------



## csb

Driving an hour roundtrip?! That's a hard no for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

I told them I was sick.  This now means I can go home, guilt-free, and collapse on my couch and go to bed early.  Start the new year off right fully-rested!

Might also stop at a gym before I go home, though, and maybe get a membership later this weekend...


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Uggggggh.  @tj_PE @csb Unfortunately, one of the people who invited me to her party knows I am an anti-social engineer who doesn't date.  Uggggggggggggh.  She will def call me out and make me feel guilty, since she was counting on me coming/earlier in the week I mistakenly said I'd be coming.  I think it's mostly me looking at the weather and realizing I have to drive an hour roundtrip in an area where there are probably multiple DUI stops and it'll be raining hard tonight...so I won't be able to really drink/relax since I'll have to be driving, I don't want to deal with a ridiculous Uber bill (since there isn't that many Uber around here and I'll prob have to take one of the creepy local taxi company cars), and it'll be raining and gross.


One night stand!! ....?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm glad (I guess) that there are people who can lie about being sick and not feel any guilt.


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> I need an excuse to get out of two NYE parties...because it is going to be raining tonight, I don't really know the people at the parties, and I'd rather sleep/binge watch a movie with Dominos.
> 
> HELP ME, EB.  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!


Delayed here but I think we’re the same person omg.


----------



## vee043324

FYI $900-ish mattress was worth it. Although I only got to try it briefly because a rogue squirrel is in my ceiling/attic/roof currently... *big sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> FYI $900-ish mattress was worth it. Although I only got to try it briefly because a rogue squirrel is in my ceiling/attic/roof currently... *big sigh*


The way this is worded makes it seem like the squirrel has taken control of your bed/kicked you out and is now using it.  I assume this is not true and an eastern gray squirrel is not residing in your linens?


----------



## MA_PE

You need to get rid of that squirrel immediately before he brings others and makes a home there.  They can also be very destructive.  Call an exterminator immediately.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MA_PE said:


> You need to get rid of that squirrel immediately before he brings others and makes a home there.  They can also be very destructive.  Call an exterminator immediately.


@bigray76, your services are required!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


>


did you get the cheese wheel tho


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> did you get the cheese wheel tho


Nah, I just endorse the message.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Nah, I just endorse the message.


but, cheese?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> but, cheese?


message


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> message


CHEESE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Message


Exactly.


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## JayKay PE

If I ever get married...my cake shall be cheese.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

These are hilarious:

https://twitter.com/aoc_dances/status/1081099683173257216


----------



## vee043324

Squirrel update: it’s going to be a massive pain in the ass getting my landlord to fucking deal with this fml fml fml


----------



## vee043324

When I asked her if she ever heard anything in the ceiling (she used to live here) she said “haha yes you get used to it! They won’t hurt you!”


----------



## MA_PE

vee043324 said:


> Squirrel update: it’s going to be a massive pain in the ass getting my landlord to fucking deal with this fml fml fml


call the exterminator yourself and just deduct it from your next rent check.


----------



## vee043324

MA_PE said:


> call the exterminator yourself and just deduct it from your next rent check.


I text her and told her I’d call places and get quotes and so the legwork and she just didn’t respond. I’m worried she won’t reimburse me if I get it without her agreement.


----------



## MA_PE

If you follow my suggestion there's nothing to reimburse.   You might add that you're doing her a favor as squirrels are pretty destructive.  I bought my in-laws house and they had squirrels in the attic for years.  There was only access panel in a closet to get to the attic so they didn't do much about the varmints beyond putting some D-con around there.  When the new sheriff came to town, I took an aggressive approach to cleaning the attic.  I installed a pull down staircase and discovered that the squirrels had basically stripped all of the pink fiberglass insulation and stuffed it in the eaves to make nests.  They had also chewed through the insulation on a bunch of electrical wires leaving the wires exposed.  This is not to mention the skeletons and carcasses we found when we cleaned out the whole attic space.  Talk about a PITA.

FWIW, I could not sleep at night when/if I heard the scratching on the ceiling panels.  check your rental agreement and see if there's a nuisance clause that this would be covered under.  Good luck.


----------



## kevo_55

Mini-Kevo is so PC. There is an albino squirrel in my neighborhood she called him/her "whitey."


----------



## JayKay PE

kevo_55 said:


> Mini-Kevo is so PC. There is an albino squirrel in my neighborhood she called him/her "whitey."


Better than calling it cracker.  White squirrels take offense to that term.


----------



## vee043324

MA_PE said:


> If you follow my suggestion there's nothing to reimburse.   You might add that you're doing her a favor as squirrels are pretty destructive.  I bought my in-laws house and they had squirrels in the attic for years.  There was only access panel in a closet to get to the attic so they didn't do much about the varmints beyond putting some D-con around there.  When the new sheriff came to town, I took an aggressive approach to cleaning the attic.  I installed a pull down staircase and discovered that the squirrels had basically stripped all of the pink fiberglass insulation and stuffed it in the eaves to make nests.  They had also chewed through the insulation on a bunch of electrical wires leaving the wires exposed.  This is not to mention the skeletons and carcasses we found when we cleaned out the whole attic space.  Talk about a PITA.
> 
> FWIW, I could not sleep at night when/if I heard the scratching on the ceiling panels.  check your rental agreement and see if there's a nuisance clause that this would be covered under.  Good luck.


Good advice, thank you. The scratching is the fucking worst. I think I’ll just continue with getting quotes, keep her updated, and go with the cheapest one and say I’ll take it off my rent. I’ll check my lease too!


----------



## vee043324

I think this issue is further complicated because the attic covers two units and my landlord only owns the one unit. I can see her thinking that she shouldn’t have to pay to fix the entire attic ... but she should have thought about that before she decided to lease her place.


----------



## vee043324

Update to squirrel situation / text from landlord: “Hi there. I will reach out to the condo association because I can’t make that decision on my own. We’ve had it looked at before and there is nothing they can do.  If they close up the area in the winter and the animal dies then it will stink.  I am just getting back in town today. So i will be back in touch when I talk to the condo association”

...please DM me for my Venmo username so you can send a $1 for my white claw fund.


----------



## vee043324

“There is nothing they do” is certainly 110% untrue. They have one way doors for fuck sake so you can block up a hole, let the thing get out and just not it get back in.


----------



## vee043324

I mean silver lining might be that I’m gonna end up working 80 hours a week to avoid being home and fucking kill it at my new job so at least there’s that...?


----------



## Road Guy

Just go buy a couple blocks of rat poison and toss up there, they will nibble on it it makes them Thirsty as hell and then they will go outside and fucking die, and cost about four dollars....


----------



## P-E

Unless they die in the walls which smells real bad.  My tenants called about possible mouse issue the other day so I went over there with snap traps.  So far no mice cought or bait eaten.  Did manage to snap my thumb while showing them how to reset the traps if they caught one.   #pretendedlikeitdidnthurtyetfuckyeahitdid


----------



## Road Guy

But it wouldn’t be noisy anymore....


----------



## P-E

She showed me a leaking bag of pasta under the sink   But there were no mouse droppings anywhere.  Initial email was like there was mice running amok all over the house.


----------



## Supe

Problem solved, just don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## Master slacker

Where's Eddie?  He usually eats these God damn things!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Where's Eddie?  He usually eats these God damn things!


Not anymore Clark. He found out they're high in cholesterol.


----------



## Road Guy

Thank you Catherine..


----------



## chart94 PE

Road Guy said:


> Thank you Catherine..


RUSS! 

Right here dad..


----------



## MA_PE

https://www.intruderinc.com/products/the-better-mousetrap

I found this to be the best mousetrap you can buy.  Put a little peanut butter on it and if there are mice in the area you’ll get them.  Just enough spring to kill the mouse with no blood/mess sand if you snap it on your finger it really doesn’t hurt.  Pretty inexpensive too. My personal experience has been excellent results.

can be had from amazon and most local stores.


----------



## JayKay PE

The best mousetrap we've had is this blob.  Killed everything within a half-mile radius and, once allowed indoors, killed around five mice in two days and showed us the mousetraps when they had mice caught (because she wanted to try and eat them).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> https://www.intruderinc.com/products/the-better-mousetrap
> 
> I found this to be the best mousetrap you can buy.  Put a little peanut butter on it and if there are mice in the area you’ll get them.  Just enough spring to kill the mouse with no blood/mess sand if you snap it on your finger it really doesn’t hurt.  Pretty inexpensive too. My personal experience has been excellent results.
> 
> can be had from amazon and most local stores.


I have used those with only mixed results. I watched a mouse wiggle right out of it.


----------



## MA_PE

then you have pretty tough mice.  I've only seen dead ones whenever it got tripped.  I've seen mice flop around dragging glue traps though.  LOL


----------



## User1

@csb I just stood up so fast on the plane and I'm thinking of you


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm trying to use YNAB...and it's making me sad when I realize how much I've spent on vacation these past two months.


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> @csb I just stood up so fast on the plane and I'm thinking of you


Did the person in the middle seat duck?


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Did the person in the middle seat duck?


unfortunately, i was in an aisle seat. short flight late at night, i want to gtfo that plane. landed at midnight which is like 3 hours past my bedtime!


----------



## User1

@Supe I know, I know. I'll do better next time.


----------



## csb

I had to connect in Dallas on Friday and I had about 6 minutes to make that happen, thanks to a delay. I stood up from my aisle seat the minute I could and kind of inched my way forward, but I still felt awful.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm trying to use YNAB...and it's making me sad when I realize how much I've spent on vacation these past two months.


memories are worth every penny!


----------



## User1

csb said:


> I had to connect in Dallas on Friday and I had about 6 minutes to make that happen, thanks to a delay. I stood up from my aisle seat the minute I could and kind of inched my way forward, but I still felt awful. ﻿


did you make the (or any) connection?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> memories are worth every penny!


MEMORIES ARE WORTH NOTHING!  *throws memories of galloping on the beaches of Ireland into trash*  THIS DOES NOT PAY FOR MY CHIPOTLE TODAY.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

csb said:


> I had to connect in Dallas on Friday and I had about 6 minutes to make that happen, thanks to a delay. I stood up from my aisle seat the minute I could and kind of inched my way forward, but I still felt awful.


Luckily for you, literally 0 flights per day out of DFW take off on time.

I hate American Airlines and DFW, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## csb

wilheldp_PE said:


> Luckily for you, literally 0 flights per day out of DFW take off on time.
> 
> I hate American Airlines and DFW, if you couldn't tell.


That's why I fly DAL and Southwest! 
 

I made my flight. I flat hustled across that airport and arrived as they had A group lined up and ready to roll.


----------



## Master slacker

I've had enough of today.  I'm out.


----------



## Road Guy

what % of SW passengers do you think pay for priority boarding? I have checked in right at the 24 hour window and rarely get  anything better than B -end of the cattle carrier..


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> what % of SW passengers do you thin pay for priority boarding? I have checked in right at the 24 hour window and rarely get  anything better than B -end of the cattle carrier..


IIRC the first 15 A numbers are reserved for business class.  The rest either pay or are beating you to the 24hour log in.  I've sat at the site hitting refresh to get in early for the 24 hr check-in and have made it into the A's but typically 30s or higher.  That always works for me so I'm not inclined to pay at all.  I think either people are frequent fliers or the company is paying for the business class.  I think only a small percentage pay just for the priority boarding.


----------



## JayKay PE

MA_PE said:


> IIRC the first 15 A numbers are reserved for business class.  The rest either pay or are beating you to the 24hour log in.  I've sat at the site hitting refresh to get in early for the 24 hr check-in and have made it into the A's but typically 30s or higher.  That always works for me so I'm not inclined to pay at all.  I think either people are frequent fliers or the company is paying for the business class.  I think only a small percentage pay just for the priority boarding.


I'm actually paying for it on my next flight because I'm horrible about checking myself in 24-hours beforehand to get a spot (I've been recently flying JetBlue, due to it being easier to get to from JFK, but SW seems to be the only carrier flying to a place I'm going on the day I want to go).  SW is a little trickier for me since it only flies from LGA (third-world country airport...) or MacArthur (which charges another $150+ per ticket because it's not near NYC), so I haven't been using it as much?  To tell the truth, I really don't care when I get on a flight, since most of the time I just have my backpack/am traveling alone, but I like having a window seat because I fall asleep immediately when I sit down.  Jetblue I can just pay for my bigger seat, not because I need it, but because it maximizes my sleep time on the plane.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> what % of SW passengers do you think pa﻿y for priority boarding? I have checked in right at the 24 hour window and rarely get  any﻿thing better than B -end of the cattl﻿e carrier..


I used to always get sub-30 A's, til they reserved 1-15 and did early bird or whatever. I paid for early bird once because it was a long flight, and I still only got low B's. Now, if it's a long flight and I'm feeling fancy, I'll upgrade to A1-15 for $40 at the gate.


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't even know they had a business class on SW!

We even have the SW Credit Card but you have to have a shit ton (metric shit ton) of points to get the priority boarding - we don't fly much so its not a big issue - but when I do I am always F5'ing like a MF'er 5 minutes out and nadda...


----------



## csb

I've got DDs.   My most recent flight had me in A, but neither flight was very full. I've used early bird when I won't remember to check-in, like for a return flight from vacation and one time ended up in B with early bird. I feel like I get A more often than not with SW. Last Friday I ended up checking in a little over an hour before my flight, because of the flight change, and still got B, which made me wonder how many people don't check-in at all.


----------



## Road Guy

One day I will have enough money to just fly delta and not play the SW game!


----------



## Master slacker

I've recently been able to listen to and reconnect with a lot of music from my not-so-middle-age years.  Thank you, aggravating job that allows gratuitous FO time.  I forgot how a) awesome some of these bands are, 2) tragic some of their stories are, and D) I need to go ahead and get their CD's before I forget again.  


Drowning Pool

Flaw

SOiL

Static-X

Fear Factory

Type-O Negative

:th_rockon:


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> One day I will have enough money to just fly delta ﻿and not play the SW game!


even then, I would find it hard to spend more money on the flights vs using the extra cash on the actual activities on the trip


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Aside from our local flights (everything in country is 2-3hrs), we're typically looking at 10+hrs on a plane depending on where we're going. Spending the extra $ on upgrades is worth it, but even the "cheap" seats come with free food and individual screets w/ dozens of movies &amp; shows.


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> I've recently been able to listen to and reconnect with a lot of music from my not-so-middle-age years.  Thank you, aggravating job that allows gratuitous FO time.  I forgot how a) awesome some of these bands are, 2) tragic some of their stories are, and D) I need to go ahead and get their CD's before I forget again.
> 
> 
> Drowning Pool
> 
> Flaw
> 
> SOiL
> 
> Static-X
> 
> Fear Factory
> 
> Type-O Negative
> 
> :th_rockon:


Get a record player and get it on vinyl.  Way mo betta.


----------



## Road Guy

tj_PE said:


> even then, I would find it hard to spend more money on the flights vs using the extra cash on the actual activities on the trip


visualize doing both...


----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


> I've recently been able to listen to and reconnect with a lot of music from my not-so-middle-age years.  Thank you, aggravating job that allows gratuitous FO time.  I forgot how a) awesome some of these bands are, 2) tragic some of their stories are, and D) I need to go ahead and get their CD's before I forget again.
> 
> 
> Drowning Pool
> 
> Flaw
> 
> SOiL
> 
> Static-X
> 
> Fear Factory
> 
> Type-O Negative
> 
> :th_rockon:


I saw Static-X in concert. They were pretty awesome. 



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Aside from our local flights (everything in country is 2-3hrs), we're typically looking at 10+hrs on a plane depending on where we're going. Spending the extra $ on upgrades is worth it, but even the "cheap" seats come with free food and individual *screets* w/ dozens of movies &amp; shows.


I feel like this is where Lil' Jon would sit on a plane.


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> I saw Static-X in concert. They were pretty awesome.


Never got to see them, but I did see Drowning Pool (Jason Jones era ) and Flaw, though.


----------



## vee043324

can we talk about the gillette commercial. someone give me your opinion?


----------



## USC_Engineer PE

vee043324 said:


> can we talk about the gillette commercial. someone give me your opinion?


I'm sick of everything from Hollywood, professional sports and advertisements virtue signalling.


----------



## MA_PE

vee043324 said:


> can we talk about the gillette commercial. someone give me your opinion?


It another example of an ad agency using a hot button topic to generate a buzz and get the client's name in the news.

I haven't seen the ad and it sounds pretty fooilsh for a razor company. 

FWIW Gillette makes razors for women as well as men.  Men don't give a hoot about advertisements if they like the product they use it.  Women OTOH....   So the ad is likely targeting women customers.

I'd classify it under........nothing to talk about. move along.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> can we talk about the gillette commercial﻿. someone give me your opinion?


I'm ambivalent. The sudden 180 turn from their previous *decades* of advertising style makes it seem disingenuous and just trying to generate buzz. If they're serious about change then this SB ad would mark a permanent shift in their advertising style and tagline. Ask again in a year. 

Regardless, this won't change which razor blades I purchase.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It does feel nice being a bit removed from this type of drama. Seems like everyone is triggered over the dumbest shit in the US. IMO it's the by-product of a country founded on conflict who has no one left to fight against so instead manufactures internal conflict just to "keep the fight going."


----------



## Flyer_PE

We're currently living in a culture that is in constant and unrelenting search of something to be pissed off about.  Seems to be more fun to get all spun up over something we see on TV rather than just change the channel or, even better, turn the damn thing off and read a book.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Anyone going to SolidWorks World this year?


----------



## vee043324

welp on a lighter note! 

https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-challenge/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vee043324 said:


> welp on a lighter note!
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-challenge/


----------



## Road Guy

Alexa - how much money do I have in the bank!


----------



## Road Guy

I didn’t get butt hurt about the ad but this is pretty funny...







I have always been a 5 o’clock shadow person myself...


----------



## vee043324

Ok - squirrel update. 

I’m moving next Friday.


----------



## MA_PE

vee043324 said:


> Ok - squirrel update.
> 
> I’m moving next Friday.


That should hopefully take care of the problem for you.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> welp on a lighter note!
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-challenge/


This was my original profile picture...I...do not think this challenge was issued to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Every profile pic for the last 9+ years...


----------



## Road Guy

Did you have the wrong UNC? (well really the right one)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I didn’t get butt hurt about the ad but this is pretty funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a 5 o’clock shadow person myself...


Looks more like 6 o'clock.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## P-E

Watching x games snow mobile free style. Snow mobiles are fun, but that’s crazy.


----------



## User1

I think I just broke @vee043324and @JayKay0914


----------



## Road Guy

Do tell


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I think I just broke @vee043324and @JayKay0914


YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN POSTING THAT MONSTROCITY WOULD GET STRONG REACTIONS


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Do tell


They had a problem with me calling a food item what the menu called it, that in fact described exactly the main parts of the food item.


----------



## vee043324

IT WAS V V V V OFFENSIVE. SURPRISED WE DIDN'T DIE OF A STROKE.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Well, hopefully it will at least fix the caps lock button...


----------



## Road Guy

does anyone have a clue what they are talking about??? need the info...


----------



## csb

Did this happen on Snapchat? @vee043324


----------



## Road Guy

I keep forgetting to see if my Snapchat still only has Tom as my only MySpace friend


----------



## Ble_PE

What's Snapchat?

ldman:


----------



## User1

csb said:


> Did this happen on Snapchat? @vee043324


yes


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> does anyone have a clue what they are talking abou﻿t??? need the info...


it's really not that important of information!

basically i had a sandwich friday at happy hour that was marketed as a lobster roll. i ordered it, and because it was on special, there was no description of the contents. 

lobster roll was served hot with melted cheese aka lobster melt maybe? (patent pending) 

anyway it was SO. DRAMATIC. that I even used the terms that, by the way, accurately described the contents of the food item, and were written on a chalkboard....because it wasn't cold lobster on a buttered, toasted roll. 

ALSO FOR THE RECORD IT WAS SO FUCKING DELICIOUS IDC HOW MANY ADULT BEVERAGES I HAD BEFORE/AFTER CONSUMPTION


----------



## User1

@JayKay0914 @vee043324


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> it's really not that important of information!
> 
> basically i had a sandwich friday at happy hour that was marketed as a lobster roll. i ordered it, and because it was on special, there was no description of the contents.
> 
> lobster roll was served hot with melted cheese aka lobster melt maybe? (patent pending)
> 
> anyway it was SO. DRAMATIC. that I even used the terms that, by the way, accurately described the contents of the food item, and were written on a chalkboard....because it wasn't cold lobster on a buttered, toasted roll.


IT WASN'T A LOBSTER ROLL.  YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.  I MENTIONED IT TO MY FAMILY AND I COULD HEAR THE PEARLS BEING CLUTCHED IN HAWAII.  LOBSTER ROLL DOES NOT HAVE CHEESE.  IT'S LITERALLY THREE THINGS: LOBSTER, BUTTER, AND ROLL.  OR MAYBE LOBSTER, A BIT OF MAYO/LEMON, AND ROLL.

uhadnjkghadvjk THERE IS SO MUCH RAGE AND IT UPSETS ME THAT YOU DON'T KNOW YOU WERE EATING LIES!!!!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> IT WASN'T A LOBSTER ROLL.  YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.  I MENTIONED IT TO MY FAMILY AND I COULD HEAR THE PEARLS BEING CLUTCHED IN HAWAII.  LOBSTER ROLL DOES NOT HAVE CHEESE.  IT'S LITERALLY THREE THINGS: LOBSTER, BUTTER, AND ROLL.  OR MAYBE LOBSTER, A BIT OF MAYO/LEMON, AND ROLL.
> 
> uhadnjkghadvjk THERE IS SO MUCH RAGE AND IT UPSETS ME THAT YOU DON'T KNOW YOU WERE EATING LIES!!!!


There's more than one way to make a turkey fucking sandwich okay!?!??!????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> There's more than one way to make a turkey fucking sandwich okay!?!??!????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IT WASN'T EVEN ON A SPLIT-TOP ROLL.  That's like comparing a turkey sandwich made by your loving grandmother, and a turkey sandwich made by a creepy guy at the deli grill who is undressing you with his eyes!!!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> IT WASN'T EVEN ON A SPLIT-TOP ROLL.  That's like comparing a turkey sandwich made by your loving grandmother, and a turkey sandwich made by a creepy guy at the deli grill who is undressing you w﻿ith his eyes!!!﻿


A) it WAS on a split top roll!

2) is it not still a turkey containing sandwich either way?


----------



## User1

See @Road Guy ??? SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> A) it WAS on a split top roll!
> 
> 2) is it not still a turkey containing sandwich either way?


BAH.  You couldn't lift that up and eat it with your hands!  That split-top "roll" you had was an open-faced sandwich masquerading as a roll!

Turkey sandwich = turkey sandwich, but calling anything and everything a lobster roll is like saying a Ruben is any sandwich with corned beef.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> BAH.  You couldn't lift that up and eat it with your hands!  That split-top "roll" you had was an open-faced sandwich masquerading as a roll!
> 
> Turkey sandwich = turkey sandwich, but calling anything and everything a lobster roll is like saying a Ruben is any sandwich with ﻿corned be﻿ef.﻿


it was a roll with lobster on it! 

i also lifted it up and ate it with my hands!


----------



## MA_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> a Ruben is any sandwich with corned beef.


Isn't this fact?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> it was a roll with lobster on it!
> 
> i also lifted it up and ate it with my hands!


You will never be allowed in New England, you will be chased out of town if this is known.  I only want to protect you.


----------



## JayKay PE

MA_PE said:


> Isn't this fact?


*chokes on spit and turns to make sure 2nd Ave Deli assassin's don't hear*


----------



## Road Guy

Ble_PE said:


> What's Snapchat?
> //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_oldman.gif [emoji3]


It’s something about a pussy on the pedestal.


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> IT WASN'T A LOBSTER ROLL.  YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH.  I MENTIONED IT TO MY FAMILY AND I COULD HEAR THE PEARLS BEING CLUTCHED IN HAWAII.  LOBSTER ROLL DOES NOT HAVE CHEESE.  IT'S LITERALLY THREE THINGS: LOBSTER, BUTTER, AND ROLL.  OR MAYBE LOBSTER, A BIT OF MAYO/LEMON, AND ROLL.
> 
> uhadnjkghadvjk THERE IS SO MUCH RAGE AND IT UPSETS ME THAT YOU DON'T KNOW YOU WERE EATING LIES!!!!


I have to agree with this one, including the split top roll.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> I have to agree with this one, including the split top roll.


so you're saying a lobster roll is a hot dog on a roll except the hot dog is lobster?


----------



## Supe

It's been fun, folks.  From AC Slatering to treadmills to boobs on a plane... party on, EB.


----------



## Road Guy

^- That's some straight up roller skating music right there!


----------



## Supe

It ain't a party without Earth, Wind, and Fire.


----------



## vee043324

it was a cheesy seafood roll. that's it  @tj_PE


----------



## User1

vee043324 said:


> it was a cheesy seafood roll. that's it  @tj_PE


it wasn't "seafood" it had lobster and only lobster


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> It's been fun, folks.  From AC Slatering to treadmills to boobs on a plane... party on, EB.


It's impressive to be capable of 15,000 shit posts! Congrats!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> It's impressive to be capable of 15,000 shit posts! Congrats!


It's easy when 99.9% of it is employee sponsored!


----------



## mudpuppy

tj_PE said:


> it wasn't "seafood" it had lobster and only lobster


A dish doesn't have to have multiple types of seafood in it to be called seafood.  It only has to have one piece of seafood to be called seafood.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> it wasn't "seafood" it had lobster and only lobster


It was a travesty, I tell you what.


----------



## User1

mudpuppy said:


> A dish doesn't have to have multiple types of seafood in it to be called seafood.  It only has to have one piece of seafood to be called seafood.﻿﻿


it typically is not though. a turkey sandwich is typically not just called a poultry sandwich. a salami sandwich is not usually called a cured meat sandwich. my point is the descriptor words were not inaccurate.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> it typically is not though. a turkey sandwich is typically not just called a poultry sandwich. a salami sandwich is not usually called a cured meat sandwich. my point is the descriptor words were not inaccurate.


To be fair, "poultry" or "cured meat" aren't typically used as descriptors, whereas "seafood" is.  That being said, seafood does typically imply more than one type of meat used.


----------



## User1

Yeah, I'm just trying to communicate that if I ordered a "seafood" sandwich, I would expect more than one type of seafood to be involved.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Who let the food snobs in here? I mean, it's not like someone made a dish with beans in it and tried to call it chili, is it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Who let the food snobs in here? I mean, it's not like someone *made a dish with beans in it and tried to call it chili*, is it?


Almost every cafe here in NZ does this.  Wife even ordered some enchiladas with a traditional red sauce only to find out it was watered down ketchup. She sent it back.


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> it wasn't "seafood" it had lobster and only lobster


I think there's a thread for first world problems...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So to recap:

A food item was ordered. It was called a "lobster roll", however it did not meet the criteria of what an actual lobster roll is as defined by the traditional recipes from New England (like adding beans to tomato soup and calling it chili). Instead it was simply a bread roll with lobster in it.


----------



## User1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> So to recap:
> 
> A food item was ordered. It was called a "lobster roll", however it did not meet the criteria of what an actual lobster roll is as defined by the traditional recipes from New England (like adding beans to tomato soup and calling it chili). Instead it was ﻿simply a bread roll with lobs﻿ter in it.﻿


also, and most importantly it was DELICIOUS


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> I think there's a thread for first world problems...


LOL I wasn't complaining!


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> So to recap:
> 
> A food item was ordered. It was called a "lobster roll", however it did not meet the criteria of what an actual lobster roll is as defined by the traditional recipes from New England (like adding beans to tomato soup and calling it chili). Instead it was simply a bread roll with lobster in it.


You forgot that it was hot and had melted cheese on it.


----------



## Road Guy

can someone post the GD Picture!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> can someone post the GD Picture!


----------



## User1




----------



## Road Guy

well that was anti-climatic....... how did it taste?

Has anyone had the lobster roll on a stick in vegas? I don't remember the name but its next to the Fat Tuesdays in Planet Hollywood, but they are some good eating..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

looks like a seafood hotdog to me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> Has anyone had the lobster roll on a stick in vegas? I don't remember the name but its next to the Fat Tuesdays in Planet Hollywood, but they are some good eating..


I have not tried that lobster roll on a stick, but your post jogged my memory about something else.  I was in Vegas in November 2017 and November 2018.  In '17, I remember there being a Fat Tuesdays about every 5 steps along the strip.  When I went back in '18, I only saw a couple of them, and they weren't in prominent areas of the strip.  It's weird how quick that fad ended.


----------



## Road Guy

The same ones are still there from when I went in 2014 to this past summer, and they are F'n amazing! 

right @knight1fox3 @Dexman PE PMP !!


----------



## Road Guy

dammit now I want to drink and play craps


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I got a hangover just looking at that map...


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> well that was anti-climatic....... how did it taste?
> 
> Has anyone had the lobster roll on a stick in vegas? I don't remember the name but its next to the Fat Tuesdays in Planet Hollywood, but they are some good eating..


it was SO GOOD like definitely will go there specifically to order that again.


----------



## User1

im going to vegas mid aprilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla


----------



## Road Guy

we are trying to squeeze in a trip April 13-17th with some east coast folks if they don't waffle!


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> we are trying to squeeze in a trip April 13-17th with some east coast folks if they don't waffle!


that's the weekend I'll be there! the 11-15th


----------



## User1

after my attempt at vertical SE exam day


----------



## Bot-Man

tj_PE said:


> im going to vegas mid aprilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla


We just started planning an end of March, beginning of April Vegas trip as well. Looking for a long weekend in that time frame to minimize the time off from her work


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw, everyone's going to Vegas and I'm stuck on the East Coast due to a bunch of weddings.  Maybe I'll do Jersey Shore with my Great Aunt, in August...if I feel like driving through that hot mess.


----------



## Road Guy

I will be at the Cosmo :holyness:


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I will be at the Cosmo :holyness:


we not that fancy. got a good deal at the mirage. excited for pool time.


----------



## Road Guy

Do you get their player / rewards cards? We’re getting one free night based on the crazy $$ we spent there last fall &amp; the EB Vegas meetup-


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Do you get their player / rewards cards? We’re getting one free night based on the crazy $$ we spent there last fall &amp; the EB Vegas meetup-﻿


I think I signed up for them all when i went a while back but I don't spend a ton on gambling. i got the 2 buffet/day deal thanks to @mudpuppy's alert, so we'll brunch at the buffets I think. any recs for buffets to check out I'm open for suggestions!!


----------



## mudpuppy

tj_PE said:


> I think I signed up for them all when i went a while back but I don't spend a ton on gambling. i got the 2 buffet/day deal thanks to @mudpuppy's alert, so we'll brunch at the buffets I think. any recs for buffets to check out I'm open for suggestions!!


Many of the rewards programs give you credits not just for gambling, but also for spending money at their properties.  You don't get a ton back from Mlife and Total Rewards, but Cosmo's program gives you status for 4,000 points, and with that status you get one free night per year plus a BOGO buffet and free parking.  You get 5 points per dollar spent, so it takes $800 in spend to get the status, which doesn't take long when rooms often run $200-300/night (but they're totally worth it!)

Mlife's equivalent is Pearl status, which doesn't get a free room, just a line pass to the buffet and free parking.  It takes 25,000 points and you get 25 points per dollar of spend, so it takes $1,000 in hotel/restaurant/spa spend to get (or less if you gamble too.)

As far as which buffets, for your free ones unfortunately Mlife kinds sucks when it comes to buffets.  My personal choice would be Aria.  It's not huge, but it's got a decent variety and its pretty high quality.  Bellagio and Mandalay Bay's buffets suck.  We've tried both of them twice now and I won't go back to either even when they're comped.  Mirage's buffet is ok (not great) and I hear that Excaliburs is ok but I've never been there.


----------



## knight1fox3

JayKay0914 said:


> Maybe I'll do Jersey Shore with my Great Aunt, in August...if I feel like driving through that hot mess.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I think I signed up for them all when i went a while back but I don't spend a ton on gambling. i got the 2 buffet/day deal thanks to @mudpuppy's alert, so we'll brunch at the buffets I think. any recs for buffets to check out I'm open for suggestions!!


I liked Wicked Spoon for a buffet. But I went during thanksgiving, so I don’t know if it’s different during the year. Uncle got the ‘skip the line’ pass and it was really really good.


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


Is it bad that the true reason I want to go is because this great aunt comes from Ireland and usually summers in the Hamptons/Montauk, and suddenly she's like "Jersey Shore is cheaper, I will attempt that."  And I'm rubbing my hands together like, 'yes, yes, see the greased up guido parking themselves on your private beach.'


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> Is it bad that the true reason I want to go is because this great aunt comes from Ireland and usually summers in the Hamptons/Montauk, and suddenly she's like "Jersey Shore is cheaper, I will attempt that."  And I'm rubbing my hands together like, 'yes, yes, see the greased up guido parking themselves on your private beach.'


Sounds like The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is settling to be The Mediocre Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## Supe

Mediocre Mrs. Meatball


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Sounds like The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is settling to be The Mediocre Mrs. Maisel.


She is very posh (aka; has a shit ton of money that's she's spending before she dies).  So I'm sure she'll find the one place in Jersey Shore that isn't covered in tanning oil or small children.

Worse comes to worse, she's going to Japan in September for shits and giggles, so I'm sure anything traumatic that happens during the summer, like aggressive flexing, will be forgotten as she eats small portions of delicious food while traveling to places I could only dream (she's already been to Antarctica and an African safari, so I'll just weep).


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> She is very posh (aka; has a shit ton of money that's she's spending before she dies).  So I'm sure she'll find the one place in Jersey Shore that isn't covered in tanning oil or small children.
> 
> Worse comes to worse, she's going to Japan in September for shits and giggles, so I'm sure anything traumatic that happens during the summer, like aggressive flexing, will be forgotten as she eats small portions of deli﻿﻿cious food while traveling to places I could only dream (she's already been to Antarctica and an African safari, so I'l﻿l just weep).﻿


you can go to places too!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> you can go to places too!!!


I can go to Wendy's for a baked potato.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> while traveling to places I could only dream (she's already been to Antarctica and an African safari, so I'll just weep).






tj_PE said:


> you can go to places too!!!


Agreed.

Both of those places are pretty affordable on an engineer's salary. I've done both. It's just a matter of picking the right "requirements" and doing a little research. If you plan it 'right', it could would be about as much as Disney on a per day basis.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> It's been fun, folks.  From AC Slatering to treadmills to boobs on a plane... party on, EB.


15k? Well done.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Both of those places are pretty affordable on an engineer's salary. I've done both. It's just a matter of picking the right "requirements" and doing a little research. If you plan it 'right', it could would be about as much as Disney on a per day basis.


...My friend works at Disney World so I get in for free, lol, but I don't think I can travel for free, so I'll need to start planning.  I actually have some vacations planned out until June 2020 (including a TA cruise from NY to England).  My main goal after June 2020 is to get back into okay riding shape so I can do a horseback African safari!  That's my dream!  But have to be fit in case we need to get away from animals (a legit concern since you're in the safari without a vehicle/only being protected by the guide's dogs).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Have you considered an elephant back safaris?


----------



## JayKay PE

I didn't even know those were a thing?  Idk, I can at least control a horse.  Elephant seems a little too out of my paygrade.  And there's just something cool about seeing new things from horseback!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Could also look at New Zealand.  Each weekend we get a little bit closer to returning that stupid ring to the volcano...


----------



## leggo PE

Has anyone ever been to Indonesia?

Yes, including Bali, but also asking about Indoensia in general.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have several friends who have been there. Really beautiful areas, but you have to be extremely careful with your food and water consumption. So many sources of sickness that outsiders have about a 25% chance of catching some sort of stomach bug (typically food poisoning or a parasite).  Basically only eat fully cooked food and only drink bottled water packaged outside the country.

If you go, pay the extra money for traveler's health insurance.


----------



## User1

and take activated charcoal/immodium/tummy sickness meds for mild cases.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Has anyone ever been to Indonesia?
> 
> Yes, including Bali, but also asking about Indoensia in general.




One of the guys that works with me is an Indonesian native.  I can probably put you in touch if you have questions.

My wife's cousin went to Bali and ran into Barak Obama there.   :true:   I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen the pictures of him she posted on facebook.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I have several friends who have been there. Really beautiful areas, but you have to be extremely careful with your food and water consumption. So many sources of sickness that outsiders have about a 25% chance of catching some sort of stomach bug (typically food poisoning or a parasite).  Basically only eat fully cooked food and only drink bottled water packaged outside the country.
> 
> If you go, pay the extra money for traveler's health insurance.


Sounds like a good time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sounds good so long as I ignore #10!


----------



## Road Guy

I thought this was just a bunch of dorks wearing sons of anarchy type jackets until I got back to the office and looked up the *Mongols MC *- the jackets were mostly California, but a few Colorado..but apparently this is like a legit criminal bike gang?

Guess they don't know drugs are already legal here and nothing to sell?


----------



## Supe

One of our pipe welder general foremen at the coal plant I built in Western NC was a chapter president in SC for the Outlaws.  Tons of fitters and welders on that project with the OMC stickers on their hard hats.  First name was Johnny, can't for the life of me remember his last name.  Really nice guy to work with though!  Sadly he was killed in a motorcycle accident a year or two later.  Think it was a 17 year old girl that made a turn without right of way, and he was DOA.


----------



## Voomie

*pops in after being MIA for a few months*


----------



## leggo PE

Hiiii Voomie!


----------



## MA_PE

Voomie:  good to see you back posting here.  How're things going with you?


----------



## Voomie

Good. Getting back to a somewhat normal life after what happened last March.


----------



## MA_PE

Voomie said:


> Good. Getting back to a somewhat normal life after what happened last March.


So glad to hear you're coping well.  Glad you thought to check in.  pull up a chair and set a spell.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone remember this place?


----------



## MA_PE

no.  but that's a pretty cool van just needs some sprucing up.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> no.  but that's a pretty cool *van* just needs some sprucing up.








That is a Type 2, sir.  "Kombi" or "Microbus" are also acceptable terms.


----------



## vee043324

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw, everyone's going to Vegas and I'm stuck on the East Coast due to a bunch of weddings.  Maybe I'll do Jersey Shore with my Great Aunt, in August...if I feel like driving through that hot mess.


we're going to the cider places in NY soon!


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> we're going to the cider places in NY soon!


YES.  All the alcoholic cider!  And breweries!! And vineyards!!!


----------



## Violator

But do you pass on grass?


----------



## vee043324

me when my new job asks me to do something i actually know how to do because i did it 1000000 times at my old job:


----------



## Master slacker

103 fever. Yee haw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone else's kids asking/talking about the "momo" challenge? My 11 y/o told me about it tonight. I had to look it up. Looks like a modern day "bloody mary?"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anything involving tweens and "[...] challenge" is usually a bad idea


----------



## matt267 PE

Especially when that challenge includes suicide.


----------



## Road Guy

I have older kids / semi adults so I don't know anything about this one..


----------



## FLBuff PE

I just learned about it from a coworker. My 11 y.o. and I will be having a discussion about it tonight.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Generally, I encourage anyone wanting to participate in these stupid challenges because the gene pool needs cleansing from stupid.


----------



## Ble_PE

Audi driver said:


> Generally, I encourage anyone wanting to participate in these stupid challenges because the gene pool needs cleansing from stupid.


We're talking pre-teens here, not dumb college students. Your comment is not only calloused, it's just plain stupid. Perhaps you'd like to try some of these challenges?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> We're talking pre-teens here, not dumb college students. Your comment is not only calloused, it's just plain stupid. Perhaps you'd like to try some of these challenges?


No thanks. I'm smart enough to know not to participate in foolish activities.


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> No thanks. I'm smart enough to know not to participate in foolish activities.


Were you smart enough to not have kids (I wasn't)? If you have really young ones, you'll learn soon enough that this BS is a real concern. If not for your own kids, it could be for their friends.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay, at first I thought bloody mary was vodka and tomato juice. Then I actually this thing. WTF?! Now I see how this can get so bad so quickly with pre-teens... jeez who thinks this stuff up?


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> who﻿ thinks﻿ this stuff up?


Psychopathic ass holes?


----------



## MA_PE

When I googled it most of the articles said that the magnitude of the scare was a hoax itself.  Granted some psycho-pathetic a-hole may have started this thing (seems similar to the The Ring movie) but discussion with kids who likely aren't even aware of it only perpetuates and strengthens the hoax.  It's really a catch-22 like when do you start talking to kids about sex.  Leave innocence innocent and ignorance is bliss sometimes.  Basically don't go looking for issues where there aren't any.


----------



## matt267 PE

MA_PE said:


> When I googled it most of the articles said that the magnitude of the scare was a hoax itself.  Granted some psycho-pathetic a-hole may have started this thing (seems similar to the The Ring movie) but discussion with kids who likely aren't even aware of it only perpetuates and strengthens the hoax.  It's really a catch-22 like when do you start talking to kids about sex.  Leave innocence innocent and ignorance is bliss sometimes.  Basically don't go looking for issues where there aren't any.


The problem seems to be youtubers claiming it's real.


----------



## leggo PE

The motor of our mechanical unit broke, so now our office is without heat for at least the next few days... Is it Friday yet??


----------



## blybrook PE

The locals take the no parking seriously.  They'll even tow your plane!!


 

It's hard to see, but the plane is suspended by a cable from the helo!  I took this while driving down the highway at 65 mph the other night and the phone didn't pick up the details as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## Road Guy

damn!


----------



## akwooly

Audi driver said:


> No thanks. I'm smart enough to know not to participate in foolish activities.


they are not targeting you.


----------



## csb

I am 39-years-old and I cannot be in a bathroom with the lights off because I am still afraid of Bloody Mary.


----------



## kevo_55

Bloody Mary is last week's news.

LUKE had a "massive" stroke!!


----------



## csb

kevo_55 said:


> Bloody Mary is last week's news.
> 
> LUKE had a "massive" stroke!!


Right as the reboot is announced!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## kevo_55

csb said:


> Right as the reboot is announced!


Seriously? No f-ing way!


----------



## MA_PE

1) I like Bloody Marys, especially spicy ones.

2) Luke had not signed on to the reboot. (not that I care because I never watched the initial series and have absolutely no intention of watching the "reboot"


----------



## csb

kevo_55 said:


> Seriously? No f-ing way!


https://tvline.com/2019/02/27/90210-revival-fox-reboot-premiere-summer-premiere-date/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Violator




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ To be fair, she was probably the best one on the panel in yesterday's questioning of Michael Cohen.  All the others seemed to grandstand for 5 minutes with no real questions asked. She managed to get some decent info to start building a legal case to go after Trump's tax returns.


----------



## Master slacker

Being as busy as I am now, I don't know if I'll have the time to post this later, so I'll post it now.  I hope y'all have a safe and festive Mardi Gras weekend!  We have company holiday on Monday and Tuesday so, until Wednesday when I'll be around again, stay safe and warm!


----------



## Road Guy

so is it almost Fat Tuesday?


----------



## JayKay PE

I ate my pancakes yesterday instead of on Tuesday...because I can never deal with the following day of Lenten guilt.  T_T


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Violator said:


> View attachment 12638


----------



## Master slacker

Not working tomorrow.  Long live bacchus.  Love y’all


----------



## Master slacker

Baccha-whoppa y’all!


----------



## kevo_55

Find that baby in the cake!!!!


----------



## Violator

Isn’t it almost green beer week?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Happy 3-08 day everyone!


----------



## Bot-Man

Audi driver said:


> Happy 3-08 day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 12667


Excellent choice. I have 15 boxes of the exact same Ammo.


----------



## Matt Skillet

Happy belated .308 day to you guys.


----------



## Supe

The more I read about this college/SAT scandal ordeal, the more fascinating it becomes: https://deadspin.com/here-are-all-the-incredible-details-from-the-college-ad-1833236579


----------



## Road Guy

Its like if they put their creative energy into just being able to pass the class?  Maybe NCEES needs to run the SAT/ACT!

But we should all appreciate a scandal that doesn't appear to involve politics?


----------



## Supe

I just can't wait to watch the fallout from it, specifically whatever sanctions the NCAA chooses to slap USC with... again.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

What a charlie foxtrot.


----------



## Road Guy

(I don't watch the news) - but are they throwing the kids out of the colleges or letting them stay?

from talking to friends of mine back east it is crazy competitive to get into  schools it seems, kids with 3.7's and 1400 on SAT getting wait listed to places like UGA, UF, UT,Miami, etc. One friend of mines daughter didn't get into UGA, GT, or UF, but got a full ride offer to FSU -   I know the schools wont admit it, but I believe they only take a portion of kids from "the burbs' cause they have to take enough kids from other counties in the state- you are better off if you live in a more rural area if you want your kid to go to one of those schools.

I told my daughter to be happy she got accepted at all the places she applied, CSU, CU, and Univ of Wyoming!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, getting into schools around here is crazy competitive.  I mean, I have a friend of mine who is scared-stiff her kid won't get into the school she wants because she didn't get into the right pre-school.  I don't understand any of this nonsense, but I do hope the kids who got in on the fraudulent actions of their parents get kicked out.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> (I don't watch the news) - but are they throwing the kids out of the colleges or letting them stay?﻿


That's an interesting question.  What if you're one of the kids who genuinely didn't know they cheated their way in, like with the proctors who changed the SAT answers after it was turned in?  I think it's a no-brainer for the ones that were knowing participants, e.g. the "athletes".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What a mess. Some may get bounced immediately. Others might leave through attrition when they can't keep their grades up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

https://imgur.com/gallery/J0bMGb6


----------



## JayKay PE

^^Literally every time I see that wing discussion, I wonder if they're even good wings?  Or are they 'drunk at 2pm on a Sunday, making poor decisions, and really hungry, let's buy 200'-wings.


----------



## Master slacker

So mini MS1 got a bass guitar for his birthday (December) and has been taking lessons at School of Rock since early January.  After only a few months, he's pretty legit.  At his age and level, they're learning somewhat simplified versions of popular rock songs (Highway to Hell, Seven Nation Army, Zombie, etc...), but not much music theory, unfortunately, or how to "read" notes (note lettering shown on the tabs).  After being aggravating for a while, the wifey-wife got the owner to modify his course a little bit to include that info so these kids can be more well-rounded musicians. 

Anywho, after going to their first "concert" last month and hearing how good the music was (well, MS1 and the drummer), I wanted to try it.  I always wanted to play banjo (love that sweet sweet bluegrass), but my fat fingers didn't hit the strings very well so my fretting was poor.  Now the bass only has four strings, they're BIG, and spaced far enough apart for my sausage fingers... AND MS1 is learning music I was obsessed with back in the day.  So now I'm picking it up, practicing his music, and getting into learning the non-simplified / real versions of his songs plus others he won't be learning.  This sh*t is f-u-n, FUN.  And I can now play a six song set (bass only) - Zombie, Feel Good inc., Highway to Hell, Folsom Prison Blues, Island in the Sun, and Say it Ain't So.  The best part is the wifey-wife also likes this music, so when I'm playing and you can hear it through the whole house, she... doesn't... complain...  Evidently, SOR has adult performance classes, too.  Don't think I have time for that, but sh*t that'd be awesome.







* just wanted to use this gif again *


----------



## Master slacker

So the local college radio station (KLSU) I listen to at work in the background just played Brass Monkey.  Love it.  That is all.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> So the local college radio station (KLSU) I listen to at work in the background just played Brass Monkey.  Love it.  That is all.


That funky monkey?


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, now I'm totally digging this program they have going on.  Currently playing MGMT's Electric Feel.  IT nannies have their website blocked so I can't see the program name or hours or playlist.  Dang.


----------



## Road Guy

I hate that feeling when everyone else is going out for spring break and you are left to do all the bull shit work...


----------



## Master slacker

On a home theater receiver, can you mix and match 8 ohm and 6 ohm speakers?  Ex: 8 ohm L/R and 6 ohm Center?  Will the receiver auto-compensate the volume for each so one doesn't out pace the other when volume is either increased or decreased?


----------



## mudpuppy

Receiver likely won't auto-compensate, but most have level adjustments so you can manually adjust the volume on each channel.  Works better if you have a db meter, but you can do it by ear as well.


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


> On a home theater receiver, can you mix and match 8 ohm and 6 ohm speakers?  Ex: 8 ohm L/R and 6 ohm Center?  Will the receiver auto-compensate the volume for each so one doesn't out pace the other when volume is either increased or decreased?


You will have to calibrate it once. Also depends on the receiver. If you have, for example, a YPAO equipped yamaha receiver (or similar form other brands), it can do it for you.


----------



## csb

Be sure, when singing the song "Bette Davis Eyes," to replace it with "She's got Steve Buscemi eyes," and enjoy the mental image of replacing everyone around you's eyes with Steve Buscemi's eyes.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> Be sure, when singing the song "Bette Davis Eyes," to replace it with "She's got Steve Buscemi eyes," and enjoy the mental image of replacing everyone around you's eyes with Steve Buscemi's eyes.


Mrs. Supe has been singing "These Beans" to the tune of "These Dreams" by Heart.


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate apartment hunting in an area where a converted 2-car garage is being fought over at $1500/month.  T_T


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate apartment hunting in an area where a converted 2-car garage is being fought over at $1500/month.  T_T


That's the mortgage on my house!


----------



## Supe

Counterpoint - you should move.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate apartment hunting in an area where a converted 2-car garage is being fought over at $1500/month.  T_T




I'll convert my garage to an apartment and only charge you half that!


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate apartment hunting in an area where a converted 2-car garage is being fought over at $1500/month.  T_T






csb said:


> That's the mortgage on my house!


That's more than the mortgage on my house.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Counterpoint - you should move.


Not going to lie, seriously contemplating it.  Love my company, stuff isn't panning out as they promised, so I might jump ship even though it's only been a year.  See if I can find a different state where apartments are a kinda normal price?

@mudpuppy @csb If I could find a habitable apartment for like, $1300, I'd be fine.  But unfortunately Long Island is made for suburbs and the apartment complexes are around $1800+ for a studio.  And they keep mysteriously catching on fire the past couple of months...


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> Not going to lie, seriously contemplating it.  Love my company, stuff isn't panning out as they promised, so I might jump ship even though it's only been a year.  See if I can find a different state where apartments are a kinda normal price?
> 
> @mudpuppy @csb If I could find a habitable apartment for like, $1300, I'd be fine.  But unfortunately Long Island is made for suburbs and the apartment complexes are around $1800+ for a studio.  And they keep mysteriously catching on fire the past couple of months...


Italian Lightning?


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> That's more than the mortgage on my house.


My heart can't take this.  High rent/inability to save for a down-payment of around $100k is really putting me in the dumps today.


----------



## MA_PE

no roommates to share the financial burden?  I can understand it being disheartening.  I hear crime can be lucrative.  Might be time for some side gigs.


----------



## JayKay PE

No roommates.  A ton of my friends are either married/struggling with their own housing issues or have left NYC/LI area for greener and cheaper pastures, and I don't feel comfortable getting a roommate that I don't know personally (craigslist roommates seem like...a bad idea).  I was contemplating moving back with my parents, because then I'd have a crazy influx of income, but them my commute would be an hour+ each way without traffic (and summer is coming on LI, where a 20-min commute turns into an hour).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Master slacker said:


> That's more than the mortgage on my house.


ditto -well at least for a condo



JayKay0914 said:


> @mudpuppy See if I can find a different state where apartments are a kinda normal price?@csb


So you're going to leave the Northeast? Y'know that the bagels suck the further you get from NYC and Philly right?



JayKay0914 said:


> @mudpuppy@csb  And they keep mysteriously catching on fire the past couple of months...


That's what happens when they don't pay for protection.



JayKay0914 said:


> My heart can't take this.  High rent/inability to save for a down-payment of around $100k is really putting me in the dumps today.


Have you looked into FHA?


----------



## JayKay PE

Not sure if I want to leave the Northeast, just move outside of NYC/Long Island?  I'd be up for moving to another state or even moving upstate NY near the Finger Lakes area.  It's just really hard to plan/pay for student loans and be juggling a monthly rent payment that's more than most people's rent.  As for FHA...I am looking into it and am going to an info session, but I think I'd need at least 10-15k for the 3.5%, which would mean at least another year or two of apartment living to try and save on LI, and that would probably get me into one of the zombie houses around here that the bank refuse to let go into foreclosure.

As for the bagel situation...I have mailed bagels to family and friends multiple times in the past.  It might be my time to cash in and get some bagels sent to me.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you're going to leave the Northeast? Y'know that the bagels suck the further you get from NYC and Philly right?


This. I miss east coast bagels so much.

@JayKay0914 wanna send me some? Or @vee043324?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

$1500?  That's good enough for 2 weeks of rent here...


----------



## JayKay PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> $1500?  That's good enough for 2 weeks of rent here...


Ah, but is it 2-weeks in a converted garage with a hot plate?  Because I only want the best!


----------



## Road Guy

rents are so crazy, I believe its some type of collusion between developers and City politicians that want people trapped forever living in an apartment , paying never ending city taxes for everything, and never being able to generate enough personal wealth to buy a home, its all a trap! head to the burbs...


----------



## JayKay PE

^^These are rents in the burbs, unfortunately.  I'll just move to Maine and do something there, maybe, potentially, if someone hires me.


----------



## Road Guy

maybe further into the burbs? farmland? 

it does suck, I couldn't afford to by the house I live in know if I hadn't bought it 5 years ago.  But I would do whatever I needed to do to get off the rental bandwagon - its a racket -


----------



## JayKay PE

There is farmland around here!  And I could afford an apartment, since it's only $110 a month!  ...but then my commute would be a solid 2-hours one-way.  The unfortunate thing about living on an island is that there will eventually be an end to the space and then you fall off into the ocean.  

Yeah, I'm trying to get out of renting, but it's really hard when a large % of your take-home goes to it and there really isn't anything you can down-grade into (due to limited rental stock).  I talked to my parents and my dad was totally fine with me coming home for like a year, stock up money/pay down debt and make a choice then.  I just don't know if I want to buy on Long Island since the area is changing so much.  It's not as rural/farm country anymore and I can't see myself staying here.

AKA:  JK is having her midlife crisis.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's too early for a midlife crisis


----------



## chart94 PE

I am actually gonna be in long island for a conference on Monday. Any good food places/recommendations? i know it wont be as good as Chicago but...


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> There is farmland around here!  And I could afford an apartment, since it's only $110 a month!  ...but then my commute would be a solid 2-hours one-way.  The unfortunate thing about living on an island is that there will eventually be an end to the space and then you fall off into the ocean.
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to get out of renting, but it's really hard when a large % of your take-home goes to it and there really isn't anything you can down-grade into (due to limited rental stock).  I talked to my parents and my dad was totally fine with me coming home for like a year, stock up money/pay down debt and make a choice then.  I just don't know if I want to buy on Long Island since the area is changing so much.  It's not as rural/farm country anymore and I can't see myself staying here.
> 
> AKA:  JK is having her midlife crisis.


How is the housing market in long island now. Market here in greater Chicago seems to be moving down. So might be a good idea to buy in a year if its the same over there.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's too early for a midlife crisis


Not if I'm only living to 60!  

@chart94 Where are you going to be on LI?  Depending on where you are, I can give a suggestion (because there are a ton of places around here, but I don't think you want to be stuck in traffic trying to get to them).

@NikR Housing market on LI is very, very, aggressive , coupled with a fairly high down payment needs to avoid PMI, it's why a ton of people are stuck in the renting cycle.  I'm hoping I can stock up money, if my parents do let me move back, but also help them out a bit (they're both retired/still in good health, but the house is going a little bit and I'd be able to help with my older brother who has autism).  Who knows?  Things might suddenly change in a few days for me, as in, I might get an offer to leave LI and live in the woods like I've always wanted.


----------



## MA_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Not if I'm only living to 60!


well that's a pretty horrible thought.  Stop it.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Not if I'm only living to 60!
> 
> @chart94 Where are you going to be on LI?  Depending on where you are, I can give a suggestion (because there are a ton of places around here, but I don't think you want to be stuck in traffic trying to get to them).
> 
> @NikR Housing market on LI is very, very, aggressive , coupled with a fairly high down payment needs to avoid PMI, it's why a ton of people are stuck in the renting cycle.  I'm hoping I can stock up money, if my parents do let me move back, but also help them out a bit (they're both retired/still in good health, but the house is going a little bit and I'd be able to help with my older brother who has autism).  Who knows?  Things might suddenly change in a few days for me, as in, I might get an offer to leave LI and live in the woods like I've always wanted.


By the con Edison learning center on vernon boulevard area


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @NikR Housing market on LI is very, very, aggressive , coupled with a fairly high down payment needs to avoid PMI, it's why a ton of people are stuck in the renting cycle.  I'm hoping I can stock up money, if my parents do let me move back, but also help them out a bit (they're both retired/still in good health, but the house is going a little bit and I'd be able to help with my older brother who has autism).  Who knows?  Things might suddenly change in a few days for me, as in, I might get an offer to leave LI and live in the woods like I've always wanted.


Yup. And it is difficult to out run the market. By the time you save up for down payment, you end up needing more. Hope it works out. But retired parents are always happy to have kids come over, so you go that going. 

Good luck with the job offer.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> By the con Edison learning center on vernon boulevard﻿ area﻿


I mean, that's LIC, right?  Which my LI mentality does not believe is really Long Island.  BUT.  I had a job site around there at my old job.  Spice is amazing if you like thai food.  Blend has a really legit lunch menu, I love their ropa vieja.  Uhhhhhhh....  I think Big aLICe brewing is near Con Ed?  That was pretty good/the beer was really unique, and it's a little quieter than the other end.  Most of the places do grubhub/delivery, so you'll be able to get it from anywhere.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Before forcing yourself in the the house purchase rat race, you have to take a serious look at the math to see if it's worth it.

Between closing costs, agent fees, moving costs, etc against the gain in equity and rise in house values, Mrs Dex and I found that we would have to own it for at least 10 years just to break even (at least when we lived in Denver). If we planned on moving any more frequently than that, it was actually better to rent and put the balance into some type of retirement savings plan.

Additionally, and you're going to laugh at this, we spend less money on "stuff" because we rent. We know we're going to move fairly regularly (every few years), so we don't buy something unless we're comfortable having to move it later.


----------



## Supe

Sounds like a houseboat is the only solution.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm not in the market for a house, I don't really want one, but I might go for a condo (aka; JK doesn't like doing yard work)?  It's just that the rental prices are so high here that it almost always makes sense to buy something.  Which I don't really want to be locked-in here, especially since it's only me/I don't really see kids in my future and I want the mobility of being able to pickup and leave NYS if possible in the future.  Funny thing about 'stuff'.  I cut down on a lot of purchases/actually sold a lot of stuff this past few months because I didn't need it, and I'm actually thinking of selling my bedroom set to my landlord since I don't need a bed at my parents/if I don't have to transport my bed I won't need renters/can save even more money.

@Supe A houseboat is totally doable on LI.  But then I'd have to have dock space and those marina fees get hella expensive around here.  I think one of the crappier marinas is around $1000 for a 6' slip?  Which is not houseboat size.  T_T


----------



## Supe

Then drift just out far enough that you're in international waters.  Profit!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Then drift just out far enough that you're in international waters.  Profit!


Next up on @Supe's best advice ever - unlimited power!


----------



## csb

I remember being really nervous about PMI when we bought our house, but it now seems like it was a very long time ago. Well, it was 15 years ago...anyway, it was a blip in the home buying process for sure. We were able to shake it off a couple of years into the mortgage. 

Now it seems crazy to have bought a house at 24-years-old. I wasn't grown up enough for that!


----------



## Road Guy

I think the biggest trap you can get into with buying a home is the refinance trap. That’s what really causes your balance to increase and set you back several years..

You are better off to make an extra payment a year and not refinance and save all the fees in most cases and you will end up ahead of the game.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I think the biggest trap you can get into with buying a home is the refinance trap. That’s what really causes your balance to increase and set you back several years..
> 
> You are better off to make an extra payment a year and not refinance and save all the fees in most cases and you will end up ahead of the game.


I would think the exception to this is if you have come into a sizable sum of money and want to refinance to lower your existing mortgage payment.  You'll still be out the refinancing costs of course.


----------



## User1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I would think the exception to this is if you have come into a sizable sum of money and want to refinance to lower your existing mortgage payment.  You'll still be out the refinancing costs of course.﻿﻿﻿


where do i get one of these sizable sums of money?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

tj_PE said:


> where do i get one of these sizable sums of money?








Alternately maybe inheritance or if you purchased a new home while waiting to sell your existing one?


----------



## daydreambeliever

JayKay0914 said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early for a midlife crisis
> 
> 
> 
> Not if I'm only living to 60!
Click to expand...

I had a quarter life crisis in my mid twenties! I plan on living until at least 100 so this is the term I came up with. It was seriously legit though!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I would think the exception to this is if you have come into a sizable sum of money and want to refinance to lower your existing mortgage payment.  You'll still be out the refinancing costs of course.


I too would like additional information about sizable sums of money.  Do I need to have a mortgage payment to have such a thing?

@daydreambeliever Quarter life crisis/midlife crisis, they're all the same to me since they all lead to crushing doubt and questions like "What am I doing with my life?" as I eat mint chocolate chip ice cream at 2am.


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> I remember being really nervous about PMI when we bought our house, but it now seems like it was a very long time ago. Well, it was 15 years ago...anyway, it was a blip in the home buying process for sure. We were able to shake it off a couple of years into the mortgage.
> 
> Now it seems crazy to have bought a house at 24-years-old. I wasn't grown up enough for that!


Same crazy here!!!  

we avoided the whole pmi by getting one of the 80/20 two loan mortgages.  the second loan was cheaper than the PMI would have been.  Same bank 3 yrs later when we moved didn't offer them anymore.


----------



## Road Guy

I do believe the 80-20 loans are gone for good. Part of the whole banking collapse deal when folks got loans they shouldn’t have. We were surprised when we bought the house here 5 years ago how much stricter they were with the process compared to when we bought a house in 2003.

We bought a ghetto townhouse in Atlanta in 1994 and have been rolling the profits from the sale into each additional house so I believe it’s definitely worth it.


----------



## P-E

We did the 80/20 mortgage 10 yrs ago.  Almost done with the 20 heloc part. HELOCs are still out there, but yes it is stricter.


----------



## Ble_PE

The 80/20 is what we did on our first home purchase back in 2006-2007. We have PMI right now on our current home, but it will be going away this year. I could pay to have my home appraised and probably get rid of it now, but I don't want to go through that hassle when it wouldn't save me that much money.


----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> We bought a ghetto townhouse in Atlanta in 1994 and have been rolling the profits from the sale into each additional house so I believe it’s definitely worth it.


It's highly dependent on location.  I lost 33% on my house from 2002 to 2017, though the loss was still less than what I would have paid in rent for 15 years.  That being said, Long Island is probably one of those places that likely won't lose value in the next couple decades.


----------



## Road Guy

We took a gamble on the townhouse, we bought it while in college  as it was cheaper than renting and we had dogs and didn't want to pay pet fee's, and generally have to deal with someone else's rules  "man"...  It was on the edge of some real shithole neighborhoods so it could have went either way, but luckily for us the neighborhood "gentrified".  It was one of those places where you either had bars on your doors and windows or you got broken into..

&amp; you probably got a decent tax write off on the "loss"?


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> It's highly dependent on location.  I lost 33% on my house from 2002 to 2017, though the loss was still less than what I would have paid in rent for 15 years.  That being said, Long Island is probably one of those places that likely won't lose value in the next couple decades.


Eh, during the recession, I think my parent's house dropped down to high 300s/low 400s?  It's recovered a bit, around mid-500s, but they haven't had it reassessed since then/haven't really been looking to sell.  I think they could get around $650k+ easy since it's in a no outlet area with beach access, but then if they stay on LI they would only find smaller stuff.  And to think, they bought the house for $150k when I was little.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ble_PE said:


> The 80/20 is what we did on our first home purchase back in 2006-2007. We have PMI right now on our current home, but it will be going away this year. I could pay to have my home appraised and probably get rid of it now, but I don't want to go through that hassle when it wouldn't save me that much money.


I tried to do that last year since my tax assessment increased above the LTV threshold to get rid of PMI.  I was told that since I have an FHA loan, you have to get to 80% loan to original value of the loan before PMI is stopped.  But that will be this year, so I didn't lose out on much PMI money.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Road Guy

you gonna be ok?


----------



## Road Guy

They are not calling this one a bomb cyclone so maybe well be ok..... its almost 80 today so that means something bad is on the horizon usually this time of year. Also I saw a neighbor putting out their patio furniture before mothers day, which is just asking for it...


----------



## P-E

Was thinking about putting out the deck furniture but I don’t want to tempt fate.   Still a bit chilly here in MA.  Prob good fire pit weather.


----------



## Road Guy

My son up in South Dakota said it was snowing and 17 degrees....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> My son up in South Dakota said it was snowing and 17 degrees....


Sounds perfect.


----------



## Supe

The Notre Dame cathedral is currently burning to the ground over what is believed to be a renovation-related accident.  So sad, nearly 1000 years of history gone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> The Notre Dame cathedral is currently burning to the ground over what is believed to be a renovation-related accident.  So sad, nearly 1000 years of history gone.


The building is bad enough, but for Catholics the loss of relics is really sad.

When I lived in France, it was really cool to be able to pop by the cathedral randomly and catch it when wasn't packed with tourists.

Wonder how the fire investigation will shake out. Any resident FPEs wanting to chime in?


----------



## Supe

squaretaper PE said:


> The building is bad enough, but for Catholics the loss of relics is really sad.
> 
> When I lived in France, it was really cool to be able to pop by the cathedral randomly and catch it when wasn't packed with tourists.
> 
> Wonder how the fire investigation will shake out. Any resident FPEs wanting to chime in?


Granted I was raised but no longer identify as a Catholic, there's no denying the significance of some of those items, even to those who don't practice, i.e. the Crown of Thorns.  Then there's the artwork.  Apparently a rescue team has been sent in to try to save the artwork that is in storage before the fire reaches it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Holy Week is going to be very morose in Paris this year.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's surreal watching it burn like it is. I was fortunate enough to visit it about 15 years ago, but I hate my kids won't be able to.


----------



## MA_PE

it's a darn shame.  you'd think they'd have better fire protection on an old timber structure like that.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay0914 said:


> No roommates.  A ton of my friends are either married/struggling with their own housing issues or have left NYC/LI area for greener and cheaper pastures, and I don't feel comfortable getting a roommate that I don't know personally (craigslist roommates seem like...a bad idea).  I was contemplating moving back with my parents, because then I'd have a crazy influx of income, but them my commute would be an hour+ each way without traffic (and summer is coming on LI, where a 20-min commute turns into an hour).


I feel like you're going to get along with your parents. My view is that it's ok to move back in with your parents, work, and try not compare yourself to social media's illusion. With this option you'll be able to save up money for future opportunities. Most probably in 10 to 15 years you're much more liquid and when opportunity arises, you lickety split on buying a house somewhere or maybe somewhere in Cleveland Ohio at $50K- 3bed, 2 bath all in cash. 

Sincerely,

@Dean Agnostic, Ph.d. patsy, dumb


----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> I feel like you're going to get along with your parents. My view is that it's ok to move back in with your parents, work, and try not compare yourself to social media's illusion. With this option you'll be able to save up money for future opportunities. Most probably in 10 to 15 years you're much more liquid and when opportunity arises, you lickety split on buying a house somewhere or maybe somewhere in Cleveland Ohio at $50K- 3bed, 2 bath all in cash.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> @Dean Agnostic, Ph.d. patsy, dumb


Hahahahaha, well the update is that I am moving back to my parents and helping them out a bit.  The house has gotten a little 'shabby', which is what I guess happens when you live there 20+ years without any major upgrades, so I'm hoping I can help get some things straightened out for them like painting or putting the molding back on.  I think an extra pair of hands makes things a little easier, especially with basic household stuff like loading the dishwasher or bringing my brother to work.  For me, moving home was never about the social stigma, it was mostly about the ease of getting to/from work with all this traffic.  But the morning isn't too bad, only an hour and 10 minutes, and I think for commuting back I'll stop at the gym that's at the halfway point and workout for an hour to wait for traffic to dampen down.

I want liquid income!  To tell the truth, I have a plan on paying off a huge chunk of my debts in like 10-months once I move back.  Then, if my mom really wants me to move out I will have way more wiggle room to grab a sweet $1600+ a month rental property (or finally buy a small condo that I can have a cat in)!


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> ... But the morning isn't too bad, only an hour and 10 minutes...


Guess my 10 minute commute isn't so bad?



JayKay0914 said:


> I want liquid income!


I want liquid courage!


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Guess my 10 minute commute isn't so bad?
> 
> I want liquid courage!


I dream for a 10-minute commute, or more telecommuting (since I mostly write reports), but my OM is very old school and wants people in the office...*sigh*

And I think everyone wants liquid courage!  It's greeeeeeat!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Russell Wilson! Congrats to him being the highest paid. Well deserved!!


----------



## Supe

Which is still less money than Canadian basketball player Andrew Wiggins makes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Which is still less money than Canadian basketball player Andrew Wiggins makes.


You can't really compare leagues tho. There's different rules governing salary, different cap space, and the number of players on a team is a huge factor as well.


----------



## Road Guy

never understood why fans celebrate someone being the highest paid player - all it really does it hurt the teams ability to sign the supporting cast, ala GB Packers, Minnesota last year, etc..


----------



## Supe

Audi driver said:


> You can't really compare leagues tho. There's different rules governing salary, different cap space, and the number of players on a team is a huge factor as well.


Sure I can.  Because it highlights the stupidity of the salaries in professional sports.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> never understood why fans celebrate someone being the highest paid player - all it really does it hurt the teams ability to sign the supporting cast, ala GB Packers, Minnesota last year, etc..


Recognition of worth I guess.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay0914 said:


> Hahahahaha, well the update is that I am moving back to my parents and helping them out a bit.  The house has gotten a little 'shabby', which is what I guess happens when you live there 20+ years without any major upgrades, so I'm hoping I can help get some things straightened out for them like painting or putting the molding back on.  I think an extra pair of hands makes things a little easier, especially with basic household stuff like loading the dishwasher or bringing my brother to work.  For me, moving home was never about the social stigma, it was mostly about the ease of getting to/from work with all this traffic.  But the morning isn't too bad, only an hour and 10 minutes, and I think for commuting back I'll stop at the gym that's at the halfway point and workout for an hour to wait for traffic to dampen down.
> 
> I want liquid income!  To tell the truth, I have a plan on paying off a huge chunk of my debts in like 10-months once I move back.  Then, if my mom really wants me to move out I will have way more wiggle room to grab a sweet $1600+ a month rental property (or finally buy a small condo that I can have a cat in)!


Awesome! As you get older, you become more of a conservative


----------



## P-E

Dean Agnostic said:


> Awesome! As you get older, you become more of a conservative


I’ve become less conservative.  Still not a liberal though.


----------



## Supe

PSA: Don't let your wife store energy drinks in the vegetable crisper.  "Wilted Celery" is not one of the better "Bang" flavors.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Supe

I think I must be one of about 1/2 dozen people in the office today since everyone's kids are on spring break.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Awesome! As you get older, you become more of a conservative


As I get older, I find myself becoming more aware of the hermit lifestyle and how it may apply to me.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Because it highlights the stupidity of the salaries in professional sports.


Werd.  I remember my parents being able to afford taking all five of us to Atlanta Braves games back in the 80's (Dale Murphy FTW) when traveling to see family.  Nowadays, even sh*t tickets will cost &gt;$200 / family and food / drinks will get near $100.  $300 for 3 hours of entertainment and an hour or so of traffic and human herds is not my idea of an affordable family outing.


----------



## Road Guy

Dale Murphy- now that’s a name I haven’t heard in a long time...

Also great was Chief “kNockahomer” //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


We normally do general admission seat when we go with the kids but last year I treated us to some row 10 behind home plate seats and I have to say it was pretty awesome- but definitely wouldn’t make a habit of that


----------



## Master slacker

I got a picture with both Chief Noc-a-homa and whatever that bear mascot was back in the mid-80's.  Damn memories man.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Tiger's Back!


----------



## Baconator

Audi driver said:


> Tiger's Back!


That is Tiger’s back.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

P-E said:


> I’ve become less conservative.  Still not a liberal though.


You're still right


----------



## Road Guy

anyone got there chicken leg pants yet?


----------



## Supe

You ever eat a pork rind and think to yourself, "I wonder if that's a crumb or a piece of ear wax"?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Two plates fell off the plate rail and broke during an impromptu kitchen soccer game. Plates have been superglued and placed back up before wife even came back home.

That's how it's done.


----------



## Supe

Dilbert is on point today!


----------



## Master slacker

So I'm trying to sell a car on Craigslist and I like the anonymous email address stuff CL uses.  However, I have someone emailing me and I'd like to respond from my temporary Gmail account / address without my email address being populated in the "from" section of my response email.  I guess Gmail automatically does this without any way of changing it.  What's the best / easiest way to respond to this dude's email without my actual email address popping up in the "from" section of my email?


----------



## Supe

I don't think there's any way of hiding that.  I would just set up a burner account and reply back from there.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hour 3 of transformer witness testing for a unit my company is buying. Started at 11 pm and will probs go to about 7 am today as long as everything goes right, followed by a 3 hour drive back home. Wish me luck..


----------



## mudpuppy

chart94 said:


> Hour 3 of transformer witness testing for a unit my company is buying. Started at 11 pm and will probs go to about 7 am today as long as everything goes right, followed by a 3 hour drive back home. Wish me luck..




How big is your unit?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

mudpuppy said:


> How big is your unit?


----------



## Ble_PE

mudpuppy said:


> How big is your unit?


Shouldn't you at least buy him lunch before asking this?


----------



## chart94 PE

At least a smoke and a pancake or something


----------



## chart94 PE

It is a small unit only 7MVA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

chart94 said:


> It is a small unit only 7MVA


As long as it gets the job done, amirite?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

chart94 said:


> It is a small unit only 7MVA


That's not small...that's average size.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn all these penis / size matters / posts and@CSB is camping out in Nebraska somewhere.....


----------



## Master slacker

You think she could handle all this?


----------



## User1

well, it WAS referred to as a small unit..


----------



## chart94 PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's not small...that's average size.


Comparatively considering some of the transmission style units which are a lot bigger. For dist. design, yeah I guess about average, but we are moving towards larger units at a lot of places.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

chart94 said:


> Comparatively considering some of the transmission style units which are a lot bigger. For dist. design, yeah I guess about average, but we are moving towards larger units at a lot of places.


Thank you for seriously answering my dick joke.


----------



## chart94 PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Thank you for seriously answering my dick joke.


Yeah... I was a bit slow today in seeing you were making that joke too. Lol my bad


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Tuna can man.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Tuna can man.








Seemed to work fine for Figaroa &amp; Caputo...

Correction, Caputo was known as Beer Can in high school, not Tuna can..


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  Pretty sure I got over-charged for repairing the springs for my parents garage ($600 total, after tax), but the garage actually opens now, the guy had all the parts, and he got it done in under 2-hours.  Even mentioned that the previously installed springs were under-sized, so, eh.  I'm just happy he came when he said he would and I can just work a few hours OT to make up for the price.  Still.  Oof.  Not sure if I want to be a homeowner if that's the low-end of how much things cost.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh.  Pretty sure I got over-charged for repairing the springs for my parents garage ($600 total, after tax), but the garage actually opens now, the guy had all the parts, and he got it done in under 2-hours.  Even mentioned that the previously installed springs were under-sized, so, eh.  I'm just happy he came when he said he would and I can just work a few hours OT to make up for the price.  Still.  Oof.  Not sure if I want to be a homeowner if that's the low-end of how much things cost.


Pricing is probably different where you are,  but $600 sounds pretty steep. When we had this problem a couple years ago we were charged $200 for replacement parts + labor; took about the same amount of time.

OTOH, repairing springs is not something you want to do yourself, unless you have a death wish...


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh.  Pretty sure I got over-charged for repairing the springs for my parents garage ($600 total, after tax), but the garage actually opens now, the guy had all the parts, and he got it done in under 2-hours.  Even mentioned that the previously installed springs were under-sized, so, eh.  I'm just happy he came when he said he would and I can just work a few hours OT to make up for the price.  Still.  Oof.  Not sure if I want to be a h﻿omeowner if that's the low-end of how much things cost.  ﻿


I think a spring replacement for a 2 car door, residential was about 300 with late night repair  for me. So I guess maybe not crazy high? 

EDIT. it was 300 for full replacement of both springs, with the late night fee, so probably a bit steep.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I think a spring replacement for a 2 car door, residential was about 300 with late night repair  for me. So I guess maybe not crazy high?
> 
> EDIT. it was 300 for full replacement of both springs, with the late night fee, so probably a bit steep.


Late night repair might be a factor too. In our case, I was still able to open the garage door manually so we could park the cars in the driveway, so we didn’t have to deal with urgent repairs. I can see why it might be necessary in a bigger city, though.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Late night repair might be a factor too. In our case, I was still able to open the garage door manually so we could park the cars in the driveway, so we didn’t have to deal with urgent repairs. I can see why it might be necessary in a bigger city, though.﻿﻿


I was in a townhouse (no driveway or street parking bc HOA) and also living alone and I just wanted it done LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I think a spring replacement for a 2 car door, residential was about 300 with late night repair  for me. So I guess maybe not crazy high?
> 
> EDIT. it was 300 for full replacement of both springs, with the late night fee, so probably a bit steep.


Yeah, it was $600 repair for everything (2 springs + center bearing) for a 2-car residential.  No late night repair, but we do have a really heavy door.  We couldn't open the door manually unless we had like 3-people heaving/puffing and it slammed shut.  Oh well, I'm chalking it up to expensive LI/NYC pricing and I'll learn to never own my own garage in the future.  Aka: JK should shop more around, but when google has a 4.9 star review I'll just pay the extra so they don't rob/rape me.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, it was $600 repair for everything (2 springs + center bearing) for a 2-car residential.  No late night repair, but we do have a really heavy door.  We couldn't open the door manually unless we had like 3-people heaving/puffing and it slammed shut.  Oh well, I'm chalking it up to expensive LI/NYC pricing and I'll learn to never own my own garage in the future.  Aka: JK should shop more around, but when google has a 4.9 star review I'll just pa﻿y the extra so they don't rob/rape me.﻿﻿﻿


hey, peace of mind is of value!! I think that's what you were thinking it would cost, anyway! and it's fixed!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> hey, peace of mind is of value!! I think that's what you were thinking it would cost, anyway! and it's fixed!


Not going to lie, I'd like it to have been cheaper (maybe $400), but that's all on me not looking around and grabbing the first place that popped on my phone (plus not wanting to have multiple rounds of estimates/paying for guys for service calls).  Eh, what's done is done and I think I'm lucky to be in the position of that being the only thing I can complain about.


----------



## Road Guy

My neighbors paid $500 for the main spring that runs parallel the top of the garage door so probably not too far out there - Anytime I have had anyone come deal with garage door parts it gets expensive..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Aka: JK should shop more around, but when google has a 4.9 star review I'll just pay the extra so they don't rob/rape me.


That went dark and depressing pretty fast.


----------



## Road Guy

I was at my local watering hole after work one day last week and these two old timers were at the bar next to me,  they were basically talking about how they rip off people in the area I live in getting work off of next-door work because people just cant or wont do simple home repair, These two guys were in the irrigation business and they were laughing that they were charging $50-$75 bucks to replace a $10 sprinkler head.. I think I heard one of them say that spring time was "winner winner chicken dinner!"


----------



## MA_PE

I think this depends on the springs you're replacing.  A torsion spring runs parallel to the door opening and is above the door header.  "two springs and a center bearing" sound slike a torsion spring set up to me, and for a single 2 car door that's pretty heavy.  torsion springs are tricky/difficult to install as you need to release the old springs (assuming only one is broken) and then torque the new ones once installed.  Dangerous task because of the potential energy when they're torqued.  Definitely not for the casual DIYer/faint of heart.  $600 sounds reasonable to me especially in LI.  This is compared to the other setup where the springs are on either side of the door running parallel to the door tracks/perpendicular to the garage opening.  These spring are only under significant tension when the door is closed.  One can easily change them out by yourself as you're not fighting the spring at all.  For this setup $600 sounds high.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I was at my local watering hole after work one day last week and these two old timers were at the bar next to me,  they were basically talking about how they rip off people in the area I live in getting work off of next-door work because people just cant or wont do simple home repair, These two guys were in the irrigation business and they were laughing that they were charging $50-$75 bucks to replace a $10 sprinkler head.. I think I heard one of them say that spring time was "winner winner chicken dinner!"


Are we back to the $75 car cabin filter again?


----------



## Road Guy

yeah basically the same argument -

What sucks is that my neighbors lack of DIY skills translates into astronomical cost anytime you actually do need something done...


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That went dark and depressing pretty fast.


When your a single female, and the service guy is a good foot taller/50-pounds heavier...Worst case scenarios come out real quick.

BUT I DIDN'T GET ROBBED OR RAPED SO THEY GOT A GOOD REVIEW!


----------



## JayKay PE

MA_PE said:


> I think this depends on the springs you're replacing.  A torsion spring runs parallel to the door opening and is above the door header.  "two springs and a center bearing" sound slike a torsion spring set up to me, and for a single 2 car door that's pretty heavy.  torsion springs are tricky/difficult to install as you need to release the old springs (assuming only one is broken) and then torque the new ones once installed.  Dangerous task because of the potential energy when they're torqued.  Definitely not for the casual DIYer/faint of heart.  $600 sounds reasonable to me especially in LI.  This is compared to the other setup where the springs are on either side of the door running parallel to the door tracks/perpendicular to the garage opening.  These spring are only under significant tension when the door is closed.  One can easily change them out by yourself as you're not fighting the spring at all.  For this setup $600 sounds high.


Every single thing I read online was like, "You will die if you try to replace torsion springs."  Which is why I called someone to do it.  One of the springs had snapped, and the guy said the springs were too small, so I am happy I called.  I do think it was a little high, maybe 20% higher, and if I shopped around I probably could have found something cheaper, but I def wasn't going to attempt this myself.  Unfortunately, prices are so wacky on LI/NYC that I never know if I'm getting ripped off or if it is just inflated due to it being limited to people on the Island. 

I've actually been attempting to do things by myself (take that, air filter!) but I knew I was over my head to attempt anything with the garage door; especially since it's a really heavy steel/double car garage door.


----------



## JayKay PE

Continuing on non-automotive/garage random topics...I think my parents are having too much fun in Nevada/Utah...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> These two guys were in the irrigation business and they were laughing that they were charging $50-$75 bucks to replace a $10 sprinkler head.. I think I heard one of them say that spring time was "winner winner chicken dinner!"


My condo building requires a licensed and bonded plumber to do any sort of plumbing work, including the super simple and easy stuff. The building literally won't shut off the water to the unit to allow any work to be done unless they have the have all of the paperwork on file. And the plumbers know it too, so simple jobs that take under a minute to perform are disproportionately expensive.



MA_PE said:


> Are we back to the $75 car cabin filter again?


Do people actually fall for that?!


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> Continuing on non-automotive/garage random topics...I think my parents are having too much fun in Nevada/Utah...
> 
> View attachment 13377




Interesting... Saguaros aren't native to NV or UT... maybe they pulled a fast one on you and went to AZ instead!

I think it's funny when you visit Vegas and they have Saguaros along the drive up to the airport--and they have to cover them in winter because they don't belong in the Mojave (too cold and too dry.)


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> BUT I DIDN'T GET ROBBED OR RAPED SO THEY GOT A GOOD REVIEW!


Showed up on time and got the work done.  During the duration of the job, not once did he rob or rape me.  5 stars!


----------



## Ky_Su

mudpuppy said:


> Interesting... Saguaros aren't native to NV or UT... maybe they pulled a fast one on you and went to AZ instead!
> 
> I think it's funny when you visit Vegas and they have Saguaros along the drive up to the airport--and they have to cover them in winter because they don't belong in the Mojave (too cold and too dry.)


Don't think that's true.  Vegas and Central to southern Arizona have very similar climate.  Both get the seasonal monsoons and can get pretty cold in the winter.  There are plenty of snow covered saguaros pictures around on the internet.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> Interesting... Saguaros﻿ aren't native to NV or UT... maybe they pulled a fast one on you and went to AZ instead!
> 
> I think it's funny when you visit Vegas and they have Saguaros along the drive up to the airport--and they have to cover them in winter because they don't belong in the Mojave (too cold and too dry.)


With the way my parents vacation, I would not be surprised (but it looks to be fairly easy to scoot from Vegas into Arizona into UT, they like driving).  Before I got that one photo my mother had sent numerous photos of Denny's, casino reels, a buffet, and then my brother holding two huge stuffed fish.  I no longer know where they are, only that it's hot and they are walking a lot.

I didn't know Saguaros weren't native to NV or UT!  I just assume if it's dry/hot that a cactus should grow (I am slowly killing my little cactus garden at my desk, I think the windows are either magnifying the sunlight and burning them, or the window is transferring too much cold near them, also it's really dry in the office, so I keep watering them since they're getting...puckered).


----------



## mudpuppy

Yeah.  Sagauro are only native to the southern Sonoran desert, mostly in southern Arizona and Sonora, Mexico.  A map of their range is here:  https://www.nps.gov/sagu/learn/nature/location.htm  They've become symbolic of all the southwestern U.S.even though they don't naturally grow in most of it.  There are plenty of other cacti that grow all over the place though--heck some are even native here in Michigan (e.g. a type of prickly pear.)

The picture was probably from a transplanted saguaro.


----------



## Supe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg5VwtODOJQ


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah.  Sagauro are only native to the southern Sonoran desert, mostly in southern Arizona and Sonora, Mexico.  A map of their range is here:  https://www.nps.gov/sagu/learn/nature/location.htm  They've become symbolic of all the southwestern U.S.even though they don't naturally grow in most of it.  There are plenty of other cacti that grow all over the place though--heck some are even native here in Michigan (e.g. a type of prickly pear.)
> 
> The picture was probably from a transplanted saguaro.


I loath prickly pears and their tiny little invisible spines that always get on my hands no matter what I do.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay0914 said:


> With the way my parents vacation, I would not be surprised (but it looks to be fairly easy to scoot from Vegas into Arizona into UT, they like driving).  Before I got that one photo my mother had sent numerous photos of Denny's, casino reels, a buffet, and then my brother holding two huge stuffed fish.  I no longer know where they are, only that it's hot and they are walking a lot.
> 
> I didn't know Saguaros weren't native to NV or UT!  I just assume if it's dry/hot that a cactus should grow (I am slowly killing my little cactus garden at my desk, I think the windows are either magnifying the sunlight and burning them, or the window is transferring too much cold near them, also it's really dry in the office, so I keep watering them since they're getting...puckered).


we bought a little cacti when we went to tuscan over xmas break.  the directions said to only water once a month and only like a couple tablespoons at that. and to put it in full sun.  WE keep it on the kitchen table so it never gets the full sun, but it does get some from the windows on the other side of the room.


----------



## Road Guy

This happened to me today


----------



## Supe

Drove 5 hours round trip to Durham on Saturday to pick up some vacuum bagging supplies (pump, rolls of carbon fiber/kevlar, resins, etc.)  Ended up bullshitting with the guy and forgot to grab an entire rubbermaid bin of supplies, including the vacuum pot and all the plastic/bleeder fabrics.  Now I get to pay him to ship it to me!


----------



## Road Guy

you went to get what?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> you went to get what?


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> you went to get what?


Stuff to suck


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Drove 5 hours round trip to Durham on Saturday to pick up some vacuum bagging supplies (pump, rolls of carbon fiber/kevlar, resins, etc.)  Ended up bullshitting with the guy and forgot to grab an entire rubbermaid bin of supplies, including the vacuum pot and all the plastic/bleeder fabrics.  Now I get to pay him to ship it to me!


That sucks, dude.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That sucks, dude.


Actually, it doesn't suck. Not until he gets the parts shipped at least...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Actually, it doesn't suck. Not until he gets the parts shipped at least...


Maybe it’s already in its vacuum-sealed packaging...


----------



## Master slacker

Still picking up a few songs here and there on the bass guitar.  Some are those that MS1 is learning and some are what I dug into on my own - Another One Bites the Dust, I Ran, Jenny Says, When I Come Around, It's Coming Down, Green Onions, etc...  This thing wins on all fronts - it's fun, a great stress reliever, and MS1 and I get to spend time together learning from and watching each other play.  I'm still surprised how much kids can absorb and learn in a few short months.


----------



## Road Guy

can you learn to play a guitar without having to go through the official "learn all the chords" nonsense?

I just want to be able to annoy my neighbors and play skynard in the backyard on a peaceful evening when there windows are open?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> can you learn to play a guitar without having to go through the official "learn all the chords" nonsense?
> 
> I just want to be able to annoy my neighbors and play skynard in the backyard on a peaceful evening when there windows are open?


You could pull out a few tabs online and fake it


----------



## ruggercsc

Road Guy said:


> can you learn to play a guitar without having to go through the official "learn all the chords" nonsense?
> 
> I just want to be able to annoy my neighbors and play skynard in the backyard on a peaceful evening when there windows are open?


Sorry, I am one of three people in Nashville who cannot play any instrument whatsoever so I can't help.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> can you learn to play a guitar without having to go through the official "learn all the chords" nonsense?
> 
> I just want to be able to annoy my neighbors and play skynard in the backyard on a peaceful evening when there windows are open?


No chords on bass.  Well, not unless you want to learn chords for the sake of learning chords.  Some bassists use just their fingers and some use a pick on the strings.  I prefer to just finger them.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> I prefer to just finger them.


----------



## Master slacker

What?  Fingering is much more natural.  You can actually feel where you are.


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> What?  Fingering is much more natural.  You can actually feel where you are.


Exactly. So don’t fret.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also relevant:


----------



## JayKay PE

Random topic from JK: Is federal position worth it to jump from private?  Potentially have an offer in IN (haven't received offer, but I am flying out for second interview), moving from NY, but don't really know if it is worth it?  Don't want them to waste the money/go through the bureaucracy if in the end it doesn't work...Any tips from someone who has gone either way (fed to private, private to fed)?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Random topic from JK: Is federal position worth it to jump from private?  Potentially have an offer in IN (haven't received offer, but I am flying out for second interview), moving from NY, but don't really know if it is worth it?  Don't want them to waste the money/go through the bureaucracy if in the end it doesn't work...Any tips from someone who has gone either way (fed to private, private to fed)?


I’ve said this before, but having been in both worlds, I would personally choose private any day. I can’t stand the bureaucracy for more than a few weeks.

Then again, if the pay was high enough, I might be willing to take the leap. I feel like the price would have to be rather high, though.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’ve said this before, but having been in both worlds, I would personally choose private any day. I can’t stand the bureaucracy for more than a few weeks.
> 
> Then again, if the pay was high enough, I might be willing to take the leap. I feel like the price would have to be rather high, though.


Yeah, that's what I'm kinda thinking (which means I might be calling later today to ask them not to set up a plane ride/everything and just stay where I am a couple more years, unless I can somehow get an upstate/Ithaca, NY position).  I talked to my sister and she said if I really wanted to get out of private that I should try and go for state or city in NY, because the benefits are actually better than federal/cheaper.  She worked for federal, then went to city, so I kinda trusted her, but she's also not an engineer, so I needed more input.

I think I'd be starting out as a GS-11, if I got an offer, and when I looked at the pay...let's just say it's a pretty steep cut from what I'm making right now.  And with my loans already refinanced into private, there really is no benefit to changing jobs?


----------



## Supe

Some private sectors are just as bad as government.  I work in the nuclear industry for a private company, and it too is painstakingly regulated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> I work in the *nuclear industry* for a private company


Well THERE’S your problem!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I think I'd be starting out as a GS-11, if I got an offer, and when I looked at the pay...let's just say it's a pretty steep cut from what I'm making right now.


That would make me turn my nose up, for sure. It’s been my experience that federal doesn’t pay nearly as well as other positions.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Some private sectors are just as bad as government.  I work in the nuclear industry for a private company, and it too is painstakingly regulated.


Over regulated, I def could see in the nuclear industry ( ha ha ha, please don't kill us all ), but I'm sure you're making more money than potentially in federal?

@ChebyshevII_PE Yeah, for me right now, money is my main driver so I can pay off student loans/maybe start thinking about real savings/a down payment.  And if $62k is all I can get, that def won't work since it's almost a $30k cut to move to Indianapolis.


----------



## User1

indiana cost of living is much much much less than ny, especially close to the city..

but it's indiana. 

no harm in taking the flight and checking it out. you don't have to say yes just because they fly you over there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Over regulated, I def could see in the nuclear industry ( ha ha ha, please don't kill us all ), but I'm sure you're making more money than potentially in federal?
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE Yeah, for me right now, money is my main driver so I can pay off student loans/maybe start thinking about real savings/a down payment.  And if $62k is all I can get, that def won't work since it's almost a $30k cut to move to Indianapolis.


$62k is like an entry-level salary. WTF?

(noting, of course, the cost of living difference)


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> $62k is like an entry-level salary. WTF?﻿


not in indiana.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> not in indiana.


Yeah, maybe I am exaggerating a bit. My point of reference is Eastern WA, where cost of living is also pretty low; most graduates start about 60K-ish nowadays. I started at about 50K when I graduated


----------



## User1

my favorite thing about the consulting industry is work flexibility. I don't think I could ever work an 8-5, 5 days a week type of job where I could never leave early unless it was 5 minute walk from my house and 0 stress and excellent pay.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> indiana cost of living is much much much less than ny, especially close to the city..
> 
> but it's indiana.
> 
> no harm in taking the flight and checking it out. you don't have to say yes just because they fly you over there.


Yeah.  I think I'm going to fly out, see what the scope is, and make a decision after.  I don't want to close the door before I really see what they offer (which might be higher if I'm using the grade/pay system wrong).  But $62k, geeze, I've gotten used to the whole NYC pricing/cost of living.  They laughed when during the interview I asked if there were studios under $1.5k but then sobered when I was serious.  

As for consulting being flexible, that's true, but my current OM is very old-school, 8-5pm, you can't take off time without letting anyone know a month before hand, and working from home is kinda frowned upon.  BUT they did let me go to the upstate NY office this past week and, if I pay my cards right, maybe in a couple years I can transfer up here full-time (my real goal).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> my favorite thing about the consulting industry is work flexibility. I don't think I could ever work an 8-5, 5 days a week type of job where I could never leave early unless it was 5 minute walk from my house and 0 stress and excellent pay.


Consulting sounds nice. Curiosity, do you ever have to pull weird or long schedules? My schedule is fairly flexible too, but it’s because I almost never keep a consistent schedule (it varies by customer).


----------



## JayKay PE

AAAAAAAAAAAND I just talked to my uncle, and when I explained the scope, he was like, "No, no no no, don't do that.  FAA would be cool, but VA" and then he made more HVAC puns, because he's an engineer.

So, general consensus seems to be 'not worth the time/pay/location'.  Should I call now, tell them not to do the plane stuff, since I know it's highly unlikely I'm going to say yes to this offer (if I even get one), or should I be a dick and use federal funding to go to Indianapolis?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAND I just talked to my uncle, and when I explained the scope, he was like, "No, no no no, don't do that.  FAA would be cool, but VA" and then he made more HVAC puns, because he's an engineer.
> 
> So, general consensus seems to be 'not worth the time/pay/location'.  Should I call now, tell them not to do the plane stuff, since I know it's highly unlikely I'm going to say yes to this offer (if I even get one), or should I be a dick and use federal funding to go to Indianapolis?


If you’ve ever wanted to visit, I guess now’s the time... 

But perhaps being a good citizen is better.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Over regulated, I def could see in the nuclear industry ( ha ha ha, please don't kill us all ), but I'm sure you're making more money than potentially in federal?
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE Yeah, for me right now, money is my main driver so I can pay off student loans/maybe start thinking about real savings/a down payment.  And if $62k is all I can get, that def won't work since it's almost a $30k cut to move to Indianapolis.


More money, yes, but benefits are trash.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAND I just talked to my uncle, and when I explained the scope, he was like, "No, no no no, don't do that.  FAA would be cool, but VA" and then he made more HVAC puns, because he's an engineer.
> 
> So, general consensus seems to be 'not worth the time/pay/location'.  Should I call now, tell them not to do the plane stuff, since I know it's highly unlikely I'm going to say yes to this offer (if I even get one), or should I be a dick and use federal funding to go to Indianapolis?


I say go. they have funding for it anyway. I ended up working for my #3 company instead of my #1 because when I visited, I saw how it would be and was sold.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Consulting sounds nice. Curiosity, do you ever have to pull weird or long schedules? My schedule is fairly flexible too, but it’s because I almost never keep a consistent schedule (it varies by customer).


Sometimes. Like, this morning before work I was already at 25 hours for the week. but I have 2 deadlines that stacked up and snuck up on me, so it's very rare that I work such long hours. And I get 1.5x for my overtime


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Sometimes. Like, this morning before work I was already at 25 hours for the week. but I have 2 deadlines that stacked up and snuck up on me, so it's very rare that I work such long hours. And I get 1.5x for my overtime


Sweet. I work longer hours constantly, but I don’t mind too much right now. The more experience I can gain now, the better off I’ll be down the road.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I say go. they have funding for it anyway. I ended up working for my #3 company instead of my #1 because when I visited, I saw how it would be and was sold.


Yeah, even though a majority are saying don't, I kinda want to see what it's like.  And a better work/life balance is a really big driver for me, as well as more 'engineering' stuff (my consulting is mostly writing reports and decision documents, I don't really get to do any design).  I figure go, see what they offer (if they even do) and then make a decision then.  And getting away from NYC-area is a big drive.  I don't mind home, won't miss the ocean, and I'm sure I can find fresh veggies anywhere.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm sure I can find fresh veggies anywhere.


Farmers markets! http://www.indycm.com/farmers-market/


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  GUYS.  I've just been told that you can get a house for like $125k!  I COULD USE MY SAVINGS AND GET A HOUSE IF I GET THIS JOB AS OPPOSED TO DYING ON LONG ISLAND.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  GUYS.  I've just been told that you can get a house for like $125k!  I COULD USE MY SAVINGS AND GET A HOUSE IF I GET THIS JOB AS OPPOSED TO DYING ON LONG ISLAND.﻿


yeah, it's insane how much cheaper indiana is than nyc. that's why you should go and check it out.


----------



## User1

also, no babysitting parents cats

or you could take them with you bc your house your rules

the cats, not your parents

unless you wanted to


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> also, no babysitting parents cats
> 
> or you could take them with you bc your house your rules
> 
> the cats, not your parents
> 
> unless you wanted to


Eh, if I got an offer, the cats would def stay with parents since one has 'bonded' with my dad and the other goes outside and kills too many things.

BUT IT COULD HAVE A HOUSE.


----------



## Supe

The only problem with living in Indiana, is that you're living in Indiana.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> The only problem with living in Indiana, is that you're living in Indiana.


Might be better than surviving in New York


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Might be better than **barely** surviving in New York


fixd


----------



## MA_PE

take the plane ride and go through the process.  See what the real deal is....then say not interested.


----------



## Road Guy

you defin never know until you talk to them face to face and look around...


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I think I want to see what/if they offer me a position.  I just talked to a few of people who live in Indy telling me the cost of living/etc. and I think I could make it work if I did get offered.

Either way, it's a good experience and I don't mind going on an airplane ride.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think I'd be starting out as a GS-11, if I got an offer, and when I looked at the pay...


That's way way way too low. That's B.S. + 2 years experience, or M.S. + 1 year. Even for a field position, you should be in the 12-13 range. Is the job on a ladder? i.e. 11-12-13 or 11-12?

Keep in mind that since you aren't fresh out of school, you will have some leverage to ask for higher step. You should also ask for student loan repayment options (up to 10k/yr for a couple years). If they really want you, there are some other HR tricks they can pull that stay within the letter and intent of the law.



Supe said:


> I work in the nuclear industry ... and it too is painstakingly regulated.


I was thinking that too. Bureaucracy and regulation is relative. In nuclear, it's all paperwork all the time, regardless of who or where you work.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That would make me turn my nose up, for sure. It’s been my experience that federal doesn’t pay nearly as well as other positions.


Depends. Usually yes. Start out much lower, rise faster, but the ceiling is lower. Benefits may or may not almost make up for the lower salary depending on where you work. Work can be much more interesting and fulfilling though. The job security helps too, but that's not easily quantifiable.



JayKay0914 said:


> Over regulated, I def could see in the nuclear industry ( ha ha ha, please don't kill us all ), but I'm sure you're making more money than potentially in federal?


Yes and no. I thoughts for years that most of my contractors made much more than me based on the charged rate, then I learned the multipliers and realized that I was doing better. The ceiling is much higher on the private side.



JayKay0914 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAND I just talked to my uncle, and when I explained the scope, he was like, "No, no no no, don't do that.  FAA would be cool, but VA" and then he made more HVAC puns, because he's an engineer.
> 
> So, general consensus seems to be 'not worth the time/pay/location'.  Should I call now, tell them not to do the plane stuff, since I know it's highly unlikely I'm going to say yes to this offer (if I even get one), or should I be a dick and use federal funding to go to Indianapolis?


I'd still recommend going for the interview, see points above regarding compensation.



Supe said:


> More money, yes, but benefits are trash.


It so true. I swear I hear this about once a week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends. Usually yes. Start out much lower, rise faster, but the ceiling is lower. Benefits may or may not almost make up for the lower salary depending on where you work. Work can be much more interesting and fulfilling though. The job security helps too, but that's not easily quantifiable.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I’ll also acknowledge that my experience is a little warped because of the specific federal employers I am in close proximity to. Though from what i’ve heard, the benefits are pretty great.

I think it really just boils down to personal preference in the end. I dislike bureaucracy mainly because I believe it stifles my need for creative outlet. But that’s just my own experience.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’ll also acknowledge that my experience is a little warped because of the specific federal employers I am in close proximity to. Though from what i’ve heard, the benefits are pretty great.
> 
> I think it really just boils down to personal preference in the end. I dislike bureaucracy mainly because I believe it stifles my need for creative outlet. But that’s just my own experience.


FYI, we're hiring if you wanna talk relo to the best side of the mountains


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's way way way too low. That's B.S. + 2 years experience, or M.S. + 1 year. Even for a field position, you should be in the 12-13 range. Is the job on a ladder? i.e. 11-12-13 or 11-12?
> 
> Keep in mind that since you aren't fresh out of school, you will have some leverage to ask for higher step. You should also ask for student loan repayment options (up to 10k/yr for a couple years). If they really want you, there are some other HR tricks they can pull that stay within the letter and intent of the law.


Yeah, I want to see if they even offer me a position, so I am still going to interview.  I actually got in touch with someone who moved from NY to ID, as a federal employee, and he says it's a littler tight as a GS-09 (but he also has 3 kids + non-working wife, whereas I have no kids and no wife), but totally doable.  He also bought a house, which I don't know if I'd make that leap so quickly depending on stability.

Position is for water management/treatment, which is what I've always wanted to dabble in, but they mentioned HVAC and stuff, so I want to make sure it isn't just a construction management position masquerading as something more exciting.  And I am def going to throw my 'I'm not a newbie' status around, especially with that newfangled 'PE' at the end of my name.


----------



## mudpuppy

This with the FAA?  @csb used to do airport work right?  She might have some advice.

And $125k for a house in IN?  Heck that's expensive--I sold my last house here in Michigan for $54k a couple years ago.

But seriously, $62k with a PE is really low.  We hire new grads right out of school for nearly $70k!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I know $62k with a PE is really low.  Unfortunately, it seems like that is all they'll offer.  NYS has also potentially offered a job, and they were like, it starts at $62k..but the benefits at NYS are actually better than federal (sis confirmed, since she worked for both, plus there is way more vacation days/life balance).  But $62k...is a really steep drop for me...I just don't like consulting anymore, so I'm seeing what's out there.  Worse comes to worse, if nothing comes from the federal job, I'll just stick around and see what I can do with my current job/work more towards getting an upstate transfer if they'll let me.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I know $62k with a PE is really low.  Unfortunately, it seems like that is all they'll offer.  NYS has also potentially offered a job, and they were like, it starts at $62k..but the benefits at NYS are actually better than federal (sis confirmed, since she worked for both, plus there is way more vacation days/life balance).  But $62k...is a really steep drop for me...I just don't like consulting anymore, so I'm seeing what's out there.  Worse comes to worse, if nothing comes from the federal job, I'll just stick around and see what I can do with my current job/work more towards getting an upstate transfer if they'll let me.


Wish I'd known sooner you were looking and open to relocating... my company posted some enviro jobs a couple months ago but they're closed now.  Working for a utility is kind of in between gov't and consulting.


----------



## Supe

Was just skimming emails and was made aware that the 17th of June marked my 10 year anniversary... as an ordained minister through the Universal Life Church!  Reverend Supe in the house.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I actually got in touch with someone who moved from NY to ID, as a federal employee, and he says it's a littler tight as a GS-09 (but he also has 3 kids + non-working wife, whereas I have no kids and no wife), but totally doable.  He also bought a house, which I don't know if I'd make that leap so quickly depending on stability.


Idaho Falls is really affordable on a GS-9 salary. But it's Idaho... if you're into that sort of thing then it's great. Otherwise....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Idaho Falls is really affordable on a GS-9 salary. But it's Idaho... if you're into that sort of thing then it's great. Otherwise....


Hey, I mean, you’re closer to perfection (read: WA) that way.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Idaho Falls is really affordable on a GS-9 salary. But it's Idaho... if you're into that sort of thing then it's great. Otherwise....


My sister had the same exact reaction to Indiana.  She is now like, "Come work for NYC.  Give me your resume."  I love when family members try to save you from yourself.


----------



## Road Guy

I think if there was access to larger airports in the west more people would make the move (not like ATL big, just something  a little bigger than the regional airports)

My kid is going to school in Rapid City, SD and I could totally see myself living there in a semi-retired state, but the main drawback for me is you are a 5+ hour drive to a decent sized airport. On the plus side you do get like a 1lb very fresh steak for $9 bucks


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I think if there was access to larger airports in the west more people would make the move (not like ATL big, just something  a little bigger than the regional airports)
> 
> My kid is going to school in Rapid City, SD and I could totally see myself living there in a semi-retired state, but the main drawback for me is you are a 5+ hour drive to a decent sized airport. On the plus side you do get like a 1lb very fresh steak for $9 bucks


Agreed.  with family in the military I find myself traveling to remote locations to go and visit and the inability to fly easily (and for reasonable money) to visit or for them to come back is a royal PITA.  However, TSA is much easier and more pleasant when the airport only has one or two gates and handles about a dozen regional jet flights a day.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah we flew the kid home twice and it was $350 bucks for a one way flight from Rapid City to Denver - which is around a 6 hour drive- but he said getting in and out of the Rapid City Airport was a breeze..


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> Wish I'd known sooner you were looking and open to relocating... my company posted some enviro jobs a couple months ago but they're closed now.  Working for a utility is kind of in between gov't and consulting.


Boooooo.  I didn't know I wanted to look a couple months ago, tbh.  This federal job I think closed a week or two ago?  I'd love a utility job, but they're harder to find than gold in them thar hills in NY-area.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> Boooooo.  I didn't know I wanted to look a couple months ago, tbh.  This federal job I think closed a week or two ago?  I'd love a utility job, but they're harder to find than gold in them thar hills in NY-area.




I'll keep an eye out.  We actually have an environmental engineer working here that I recruited from EB many years ago.  The old timers remember jregieng, but he doesn't stop by EB any more.


----------



## User1

mudpuppy said:


> I'll keep an eye out.  We actually have an environmental engineer working here that I recruited from EB many years ago.  The old timers remember jregieng, but he doesn't stop by EB any more.﻿﻿


you should have written it into his contract.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> I'll keep an eye out.  We actually have an environmental engineer working here that I recruited from EB many years ago.  The old timers remember jregieng, but he doesn't stop by EB any more.


Def drop some hints that he should get back on the site, lol.  Make him worried about promotions!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mudpuppy said:


> I'll keep an eye out.  We actually have an environmental engineer working here that I recruited from EB many years ago.  The old timers remember jregieng, but he doesn't stop by EB any more.


Didn't help that @Road Guy deleted his account...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Idaho Falls is really affordable on a GS-9 salary. But it's Idaho... if you're into that sort of thing then it's great. Otherwise....


It's totally unfair to judge Idaho by Idaho fucking Falls. It's like saying all of NJ is like the projects. South Idaho is shit.


----------



## Road Guy

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Didn't help that @Road Guy deleted his account...


That one was an AXEIDENT!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> yeah, it's insane how much cheaper indiana is than nyc. that's why you should go and check it out.


It was pretty big sticker shock to see the difference between Eastern WA and the Seattle area. Going that direction is hard. Leaving the Seattle area for where I am now near Spokane was awesome, money-wise.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> It was pretty big sticker shock to see the difference between Eastern WA and the Seattle area. Going that direction is hard. Leaving the Seattle area for where I am now near Spokane was awesome, money-wise.﻿﻿


yeah, i just don't want that weather *points*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> yeah, i just don't wan that weather *points*


You don't like sunshine?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> You don't like *heat*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> You don't like sunshine?


I’m all fairness, Seattle sunshine is like the most amazing thing ever. Too bad there are only ever 70-ish days of sun year-round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m all fairness, Seattle sunshine is like the most amazing thing ever. Too bad there are only ever 70-ish days of sun year-round.


Except that in late July and August it gets coupled with humidity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Except that in late July and August it gets coupled with humidity.


Oh yeah. I forgot about the lack of AC units anywhere.


----------



## User1

I have AC! and am from the midwest, where every day is like 97% humidity. I can take a month of it. I live by the water and can see the mountains.

to be fair, other than driving through on my way to Seattle, I've not actually *been* anywhere WA east of the mountains.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I have AC! and am from the midwest, where every day is like 97% humidity. I can take a month of it. I live by the water and can see the mountains.
> 
> to be fair, other than driving through on my way to Seattle, I've not actually *been* anywhere WA east of the mountains.


If you love the outdoors, you’re missing out!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> If you love the outdoors, you’re missing out!


I'm planning on attempting to venture that direction at some point this summer maybe even a couple times. put an air mattress in the back of the suv and just drive. maybe catch some northern lights and shit


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey guys!  It's officially summer on LI/NYC!  Humidity is sticking over 70% and random thunderstorms are happening in the middle of the day!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I have AC! and am from the midwest, where every day is like 97% humidity. I can take a month of it. I live by the water and can see the mountains.
> 
> to be fair, other than driving through on my way to Seattle, I've not actually *been* anywhere WA east of the mountains.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


>


is this water and mountains? LOL


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Hey guys!  It's officially summer on LI/NYC!  Humidity is sticking over 70% and random thunderstorms are happening in the middle of the day!


one out of very few things I miss about the midwest is thunderstorms. LOVE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> is this water and mountains? LOL


Something like that.  The "lake" is much smaller currently. And those are hills, IMO.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Something like that.  The "lake" is much smaller currently. And those are hills, IMO.


At least you HAVE a lake. We have to settle for a lousy river. /s


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> one out of very few things I miss about the midwest is thunderstorms. LOVE.


I love thunderstorms!  And I love that I live right next to the Long Island sound, so when I'm in bed with the window open I can hear the waves on the beach.

ALSO.  VERY IMPORTANT.  LIGHTNING BUGS CAME BACK LAST NIGHT AND MY CAT ATE ONE AND HER MOUTH WAS GLOWY AND WEIRD.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Something like that.  The "lake" is much smaller currently. And those are hills, I﻿MO.


yeah yeah, i'm from the midwest. if it's got snow it's a fucken mountain okay


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> yeah yeah, i'm from the midwest. if it's got snow it's a fucken mountain okay


Exactly


----------



## User1

I've decided imma go to Baker sometime this summer. maybe palouse falls? worth it? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> yeah yeah, i'm from the midwest. if it's got snow it's a fucken mountain okay


They had snow because it was the remnants of winter.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> They had snow because it was the remnants of winter.﻿


the mountains are sad you don't see their potential ♥


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> the mountains are sad you don't see their potential ♥


If these hills are sad, it's because you're not correctly identifying them.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> If these hills are sad, it's because you're not co﻿rrectly identifyin﻿g them.


well they're obviously not alive with the sound of music, that's for sure


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> well they're obviously not alive with the sound of music, that's for sure


But do they have eyes?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> But do they have eyes?﻿


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Was just skimming emails and was made aware that the 17th of June marked my 10 year anniversary... as an ordained minister through the Universal Life Church!  Reverend Supe in the house.


If my officiant falls through, I'll be hitting you up in about six weeks.


----------



## Road Guy

My summer


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> If my officiant falls through, I'll be hitting you up in about six weeks.


What, it's in six weeks?  WHERE ARE OUR INVITATIONS!?


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> If my officiant falls through, I'll be hitting you up in about six weeks.


Almost there!  So exciting!


----------



## Supe

Proud of my gradual transition from a Dilbert to a Wally.


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> What, it's in six weeks?  WHERE ARE OUR INVITATIONS!?


Lost in the mail?  :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Is this... fashion????

https://imgur.com/gallery/VFAB27C


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Is this... fashion????
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/VFAB27C


No, it’s just western Washington on an average day.


----------



## User1

how u find me


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vee043324 said:


> Update to squirrel situation / text from landlord: “Hi there. I will reach out to the condo association because I can’t make that decision on my own. We’ve had it looked at before and there is nothing they can do.  If they close up the area in the winter and the animal dies then it will stink.  I am just getting back in town today. So i will be back in touch when I talk to the condo association”
> 
> ...please DM me for my Venmo username so you can send a $1 for my white claw fund.


Just saw this and remembered the white claw love here.  Enjoy


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Lost in the mail?  :dunno:




I see how it is.  You're just afraid we'd embarrass you and drink all the beer.


----------



## vee043324

> 13 hours ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:
> 
> Just saw this and remembered the white claw love here.  Enjoy



Lmao I’m deaddddd omg


----------



## MA_PE

mudpuppy said:


> I see how it is.  You're just afraid we'd embarrass you and drink all the beer.


Have no fear.,  We will definitely embarrass you and drink all the beer.


----------



## Master slacker

Learned another song.  It's super easy and f'ing fun.  I'll give you a hint...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> Have no fear.,  We will definitely embarrass you and drink all the beer.


Without any doubt.


----------



## leggo PE

I was at the big grocery store this weekend, and MAN! There are way more other types of spiked seltzers that there is WC! I wanted to get a variety pack, but ended up with the last six pack of Mango... In the spot for the 6 pack of black cherry, which was all sold out.


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> I see how it is.  You're just afraid we'd embarrass you and drink all the beer.


Quite, in fact.


----------



## Road Guy

But WC isn't Beer right?


----------



## akwooly

it gets me drunk i don't care.


----------



## Road Guy

I can’t get past the taste to actually down one! Thy are almost worse than those la croix drinks


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I can’t get past the taste to actually down one! Thy are almost worse than those la croix drinks﻿


have you tried the lime tho


----------



## kevo_55

I'll take a WC and vodka please.


----------



## Road Guy

With lime!


----------



## Supe

I feel like such a TJ/Leggo this week.  I drank way too much soda last week and needed water, so I've forced my way through 3 cases of La Croix since they were on sale and cheaper than HT seltzer.


----------



## kevo_55

But no WC?

Besides, Bubbly &gt; La Croix any day of the week.


----------



## User1

I'm totally gonna spike my WC tomorrow.

but I also have delicious huckleberry vodka to make mules with.

and marionberry whiskey. 

decisions, decisions!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm totally gonna spike my WC tomorrow.
> 
> but I also have delicious huckleberry vodka to make mules with.
> 
> and marionberry whiskey.
> 
> decisions, decisions!!!!!


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> But no WC?
> 
> Besides, Bubbly &gt; La Croix any day of the week.


But it wasn't on sale!


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> I feel like such a TJ/Leggo this week.  I drank way too much soda last week and needed water, so I've forced my way through 3 cases of La Croix since they were on sale and cheaper than HT seltzer.


You feel like a me? I do drink like 80 oz of water every day... Don't touch La Croix basically ever though. I'm all about that filtered tap water!


----------



## Road Guy

Water? like from the toilet?


----------



## P-E

I’m drinking cheap lagers tonight and after the last couple weeks I had at the office they will taste like champagne.


----------



## leggo PE

I snagged a variety pack of WC yesterday! Gonna break it in this weekend...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I drank all the WC this weekend.  Then had to find other things to drink.  Yesterday, I had three lovely mixed drinks. And a Naturdays.... which was surprisingly not the most disgusting thing I have ever had.


----------



## csb

That shovel didn't look entirely innocent at first glance.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

csb said:


> That shovel didn't look entire innocent at first glance.


Heh.. I was gonna ask if that nasty shit came with a free butt plug.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


> That shovel didn't look entirely innocent at first glance.


Ohhhhhhhh, that's a shovel!


----------



## akwooly

you wild vhab, you wild.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

akwooly said:


> you wild vhab, you wild.


Living on the edge... that's me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I finally shaved off the furlough fur last night. I'd been keeping it short for a few months but it's too damn hot for any facial hair.

I'll start a new furlough fur on October 1st.


----------



## Violator

Agree I dont know how people have beards in the summer time. Mine goes away every April.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Are you guys saying that your beards insulate your face?  But, wait, what?  I don't shave my head every summer, isn't it the same thing?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> beards﻿ ﻿insulate﻿ ﻿your ﻿face


Yes.



JayKay0914 said:


> I don't﻿﻿﻿ ﻿shave my head every ﻿summer


You should give it a try.


----------



## User1

You would be much cooler if you did, temperature wise!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait.  Are you guys saying that your beards insulate your face?


Absolutely. I won't shave for a few days if I know I in advanced that I will be outdoors for a while when it's really cold. 



JayKay0914 said:


> But, wait, what?  I don't shave my head every summer, isn't it the same thing?


Head hair and facial hair are different thicknesses, consistency, and density - and therefore have different thermal transfer properties.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE @NikR I have thoroughly been schooled in the insulation properties of beard hair.  if I ever grow a beard, I will try it out.  (My hair is ultra thin/think, so I feel like it doesn't insulate that well?  But it is long enough to twine around my neck like a scarf when I get cold?).

@tj_PE Rude.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> twine﻿ ﻿around my neck like﻿ ﻿a ﻿scarf


That does sound great.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> That does sound great.


Sometimes I give myself a handlebar mustache.  That is even greater.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Sometimes I give myself a handlebar mustache.  That is even greater.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I wish I could do the mustache. I have to settle for the Amish look.


----------



## Exengineer

Going bald but will not shave my head yet.  All scars would be visible then.  Facial hair would trap oil and cause acne and I don't need that.  So clean shaven face with thinning hair (covered by a ballcap) is how I roll.


----------



## User1

my hair insulates like a MF.

huuuuuge difference between hair down and hair up in a pony.

detectable difference between hair in pony and in loose wad.

delightful difference between hair in pony/wad and tight bun.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just went through a reorg. Upper management is requesting updated resumes from everyone, in a very specific (and gaudy) format. I've seen this movie before and didn't like the ending. Everyone insists I'm being paranoid though.

Also, why is writing resumes so painful?


----------



## Road Guy

whenever I hear of that I am reminded of that scene from American Beauty when Kevin Spacey meets with his boss to go over his "job description"


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol.  Supervisor of potentially new job just called to tell me not to quit my current job until I have the offer in hand and I was like, "Well.  D'uh.  Why would I do that?"  And I guess other people, when they heard they've got a gov't job offer just quit their jobs before they have a written offer and I'm like that is totally bananas.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> when they heard they've got a gov't job offer just quit their jobs before they have a written offer


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


>


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> my hair insulates like a MF.
> 
> huuuuuge difference between hair down and hair up in a pony.
> 
> detectable difference between hair in pony and in loose wad.
> 
> delightful difference between hair in pony/wad and tight bun.


Loose wad?  Also, no tags this AM, you must be slacking.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Loose wad?  Also, no tags this AM, you must be slacking.


Enjoy a closeup of my forehead.


----------



## JayKay PE

Mah, I don't feel that much insulation.  Though my hair does seem 'lighter' when I don't have it in a tight bun.  Also location of bun determines how heavy it is as well.


----------



## Supe

Looks like I'm repairing a wheelchair tonight.  Lady posted that the leg broke off on her son's wheelchair and didn't know where to begin looking to have it repaired.  People were recommending auto body shops, etc.  Told her to just bring it by and I'll have it welded back on within an hour, no charge.  Hopefully a good deed will turn my bad luck around.


----------



## MA_PE

You’re a good man @Supe.


----------



## Road Guy

nextdoor angel right here!!!


----------



## Supe

Wheelchair fixed.  Chatted with the mom a bit - son has cerebral palsy, and this was his fold-up chair for someone to push when he would go out with friends, etc.  I guess he was at camp, and the counselors tried to pick the chair up to go over a bump or curb or something, and grabbed it by the foot rest.  When they did, the bending moment bent one of the tabs and cracked through the braze.  Thankfully she left the good foot rest with me, so I made a fixture with some tubing and all thread to line everything up, eyeballed it to match everything as closely as possible, and TIG welded the tab to the wafer thin tubing.  Reassembled, and thankfully she had the chair in her trunk for me to check it.  Lined up perfect on the pins and latched securely, so I'm declaring victory.  

90 minutes later I threw my back out again.  No good deed goes unpunished, LOL.


----------



## Road Guy

that's awesome man!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> that's awesome man!


X2!  (Well not the back part but you know what we meant)

I’m sure mom and son were very grateful.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> X2!  (Well not the back part but you know what we meant)
> 
> I’m sure mom and son were very grateful.


She was, and messaged me again afterwards to thank me.  I just know how hard it can be to find services like that around here (I've spent weeks just trying to find a machine shop that could drill and tap a piece of bar stock with no luck), and when I saw some of the ridiculous recommendations, I knew if I didn't offer to fix it, they'd be looking at either a) a very expensive fix, or b) a very long delay before finding someone to do it!


----------



## Supe

Anyone here have rooftop solar panels?  Guy came around yesterday trying to get subscribers for Duke Energy's new deal - allegedly zero cost for equipment or install, the utility is putting up X amount that they need free of charge until they hit the number of residential customers they need to get their energy credits.  Supposed to be 10 year warranty on install and equipment, and you have to commit to 10 years, or, if you sell your house and want to leave the equipment there, the person who buys the house has to activate their utility within 90 days of you turning off yours (pretty much no risk - they're the only utility in this area.)


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> Anyone here have rooftop solar panels?  Guy came around yesterday trying to get subscribers for Duke Energy's new deal - allegedly zero cost for equipment or install, the utility is putting up X amount that they need free of charge until they hit the number of residential customers they need to get their energy credits.  Supposed to be 10 year warranty on install and equipment, and you have to commit to 10 years, or, if you sell your house and want to leave the equipment there, the person who buys the house has to activate their utility within 90 days of you turning off yours (pretty much no risk - they're the only utility in this area.)


My major roof surfaces face the wrong direction (need a large south-facing roof in the northern hemisphere to make it work) and my roof is shaded for a large part of the day.  If it weren't for those two factors, I would already have rooftop solar.


----------



## Supe

My house faces southeast, but based on the roof configuration, I suspect they would put it on the north side of the roof (less pitch, no odd peaks/geometry).  Even still, both front and backyard get full sun the overwhelming majority of the day.  No tree shade, and past mid-day, the awning on our back deck becomes useless for shade.


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe, a friend of mine did the type of deal you're looking at.  He's pretty happy with it, except when the panels are covered in snow.

I don't really like the idea of having the panels on my roof, but we have a a 5-acre clearing around the house that gets lots of sun, so I've been thinking about a ground-mounted array.  But I'm also not real keen on someone else owning the equipment so I've been thinking about putting in my own system.  But it's going to be in the $20k range... there's a 30% tax credit that decreases next year and the year after that would help with the cost, but that's still a decent chunk of change.


----------



## Supe

We're lucky if we see an inch of snow annually, so I don't have much to worry about there.  I 100% will NOT be paying for my own equipment, if only because a) it's a decent upfront cost that can be better spent elsewhere on the house, and b) it's highly unlikely that we will even be in this house for that 10 year duration, but I can understand the reservations on leased equipment.  I will also tell them to shove it if they try to make me enroll in the program that lets the utility cut your power in times of "peak usage" like some people are volunteering for.  I'll be damned if its 100 degrees out and they decide that my AC doesn't need to be on.  In fact, that's my main motivator for considering the panels - cutting my bills enough that I can afford to cool the upstairs and downstairs to 68F all the time!


----------



## Road Guy

It Sounds like a good plan - I would just get someone to read the fine print- I don’t know how so many people here-have them- my average utility bill is a little over $100 bucks a month except for July and August when we actually run the AC. I don’t think I’d ever see a ROI on them at the rate I here they go for $18K and up..

We have a lot of sun even in winter but it just seems like a very long pay off...


----------



## P-E

There’s quite a few houses with panels here in Mass.   There are decent incentives here otherwise the payback would be too long.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Anyone here have rooftop solar panels?  Guy came around yesterday trying to get subscribers for Duke Energy's new deal - allegedly zero cost for equipment or install, the utility is putting up X amount that they need free of charge until they hit the number of residential customers they need to get their energy credits.  Supposed to be 10 year warranty on install and equipment, and you have to commit to 10 years, or, if you sell your house and want to leave the equipment there, the person who buys the house has to activate their utility within 90 days of you turning off yours (pretty much no risk - they're the only utility in this area.)


I've not heard of a program like that, if you get more detailed information could you let me know the details?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I've not heard of a program like that, if you get more detailed information could you let me know the details?


Will do.  



Road Guy said:


> It Sounds like a good plan - I would just get someone to read the fine print- I don’t know how so many people here-have them- my average utility bill is a little over $100 bucks a month except for July and August when we actually run the AC. I don’t think I’d ever see a ROI on them at the rate I here they go for $18K and up..
> 
> We have a lot of sun even in winter but it just seems like a very long pay off...


I think one of the conditions is that you have to have a bill here that averages around $150/month at least.  We have two AC units on 8 months out of the year, so I stopped looking at my electric bills a long time ago...


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I remember those $300 summer months from Atlanta and I definitely don’t miss those days!


----------



## Supe

Thunderstorm woke the dogs up around 2:00 AM this morning, which in turn woke me up.  I was so tired/out of it this morning, I spent an honest two minutes or so trying to turn off the ceiling fan with the TV remote.

Mind you, the fan is not remote controlled in any ways - it turns on/off only by wall switch.


----------



## mudpuppy

Reminds me of the time I couldn't unlock my desk with my car's key fob.


----------



## Master slacker

Reminds me of the time I locked my keys in the car at work.  Last week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Reminds me of the time I couldn’t find my keys and my wife found them in the fridge.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Reminds me of the time I put away groceries. Couldn't find the milk the next day, it was in the cabinet with the cups.


----------



## Ble_PE

I remember one time several years ago when I went to get my food container out of the fridge at work I couldn't find it anywhere. I went back and looked in my lunchbox, but it wasn't there either. I was sure that someone had stolen my food until I noticed a container in the microwave. Opened it up and sure enough, it was my food. When I had gotten to work in the morning I put it in the microwave instead of the fridge.


----------



## NikR_PE

Reminds me of the time I opened my backpack at work to realize I did not bring my laptop.


----------



## Supe

I cancelled my meeting with the solar people.  My HOA makes getting a rooftop system ridiculous - site surveys, limits on placement, and written contracts from all adjoining neighbors that includes all these specifics on solar easements for the life of the equipment that shouldn't even be applicable to a rooftop system in the first place.  Since two of my 4 neighbors are gaping assholes to begin with, it's not worth it to me for a leased system.


----------



## Road Guy

I would have thought Obama would have a rule against that type of stuff...


----------



## P-E

Reminds me of the time I took the train home and when I got to the parking lot, I realized I drove into the city that morning.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone hate it when you accidentally click on the crazy chic from HS “story” and then worry if she’s gonna stalk your house and kill your pet rabbit?


----------



## NikR_PE

What do y'all think of the color they painted our office kitchen


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> What do y'all think of the color they painted our office kitchen
> 
> View attachment 13735


Kitchen, or weather station?

Either way, i’m not hungry.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Kitchen, or weather station?
> 
> Either way, i’m not hungry.


Maybe that's the only way they could add "greens" to our diet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Maybe that's the only way they could add "greens" to our diet.


One of the walls in our office kitchen is that color too. The rest are white. But the backsplash is also tile that color


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> One of the walls in our office kitchen is that color too. The rest are white. But the backsplash is also tile that color


Do you ever get used to it? My eyes need answers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Do you ever get used to it? My eyes need answers.


Yeah, I did.

This office was designed to be similar to our regional HQ but with different colors. They used red/orange whereas we're green. The green is a lot better than the red-orange in their breakroom. That whole office feels angry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also, our office manager who built out this office hates/regrets the green. The offices built out after ours have been blue LOL


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah, I did.
> 
> This office was designed to be similar to our regional HQ but with different colors. They used red/orange whereas we're green. The green is a lot better than the red-orange in their breakroom. That whole office feels angry.


Glad we did not go for red/orange.

They did this to match our company colors. So some walls are blue while rest all are standard cream. I think it is just wrong to assume a web page color scheme will translate well IRL.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Glad we did not go for red/orange.
> 
> They did this to match our company colors. So some walls are blue while rest all are standard cream. I think it is just wrong to assume a web page color scheme will translate well IRL.


Eep. At least the green is only the break room. And you're in there for 10-15 min a day...

The carpet around our desks is green. And the carpet in the walking areas is grey. To imitate regional HQ: which is red under the desks and then has a grey raised concrete floor (because LEED)


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Eep. At least the green is only the break room. And you're in there for 10-15 min a day...
> 
> The carpet around our desks is green. And the carpet in the walking areas is grey. To imitate regional HQ: which is red under the desks and then has a grey raised concrete floor (because LEED)


You mean like this?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 13738
> 
> 
> View attachment 13737


Almost tbh LOL


----------



## NikR_PE

I just realized that pic got inserted twice and even if I delete it in an edit it would not go.


----------



## Supe

Some guy's username on Jalopnik is "Choadsley Turdswallow".


----------



## Supe

Certainly wasn't expecting THIS feedback when looking for a pair of universal steering rack boots on eBay...


----------



## Master slacker

well... did you "buy it now"?


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> well... did you "buy it now"?


The tie rod boots, yes.  The pump, no, because nothing is worse than an ill-fitting pubic area on your sucker cup.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> because nothing is worse than an ill-fitting pubic area on your sucker cup.


And you know this...how?


----------



## Supe

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And you know this...how?


Because p***p wouldn't have left a negative review if it weren't true.


----------



## Road Guy

What kind of breast pump goes on the pubic area?


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> What kind of breast pump goes on the pubic area?


Probably a re-purposed one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My office is doing a network upgrade tonight. Usually they do them on the weekends or overnight. But this one starts at 4pm. Half of my office works til 5pm (I leave at 4 so its not like I get anything good from this)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> My office is doing a network upgrade tonight. Usually they do them on the weekends or overnight. But this one starts at 4pm. Half of my office works til 5pm (I leave at 4 so its not like I get anything good from this)


“Dude, wait until the weekend!”

”No! We need 1GB streaming of the NFL, NOW!”


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

I’m gonna make me some of these signs for when I get to the interstate off ramp! Genius!


----------



## Supe

See, I can't help it.


----------



## Supe

It's crazy to me that people trust autonomous cars, when at the same time I have to stick half my body and do a dance under the touchless faucet in the men's room just to make water come out.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> It's crazy to me that people trust autonomous cars, when at the same time I have to stick half my body and do a dance under the touchless faucet in the men's room just to make water come out.


i can't get those touchless faucets to work either.


----------



## leggo PE

I have problems with those faucets too.


----------



## blybrook PE

Health safety has gone TOO FAR with those faucets. How is it hygienic when you've gotta beat on them to get them working in the middle of washing your hands.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Health safety has gone TOO FAR with those faucets. How is it hygienic when you've gotta beat on them to get them working in the middle of washing your hands.


Or how good for mental health. Solves germs, wrec’s mind.


----------



## aog

Supe said:


> It's crazy to me that people trust autonomous cars, when at the same time I have to stick half my body and do a dance under the touchless faucet in the men's room just to make water come out.


Even worse is when you can't get the paper towels to come out afterward.  (First World Problems)


----------



## blybrook PE

aog said:


> Even worse is when you can't get the paper towels to come out afterward.  (First World Problems)


Only to realize it isn't an automated dispenser, you've gotta pull out the towels manually


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Whew, finally out of detainment. Never storming Area 51 again.

Anyone else from here show up at the event?


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whew, finally out of detainment. Never storming Area 51 again.
> 
> Anyone else from here show up at the event?


Dumbass! If you were naruto running, they never would have caught you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Dumbass! If you were naruto running, they never would have caught you.


Ah, I knew I forgot something...


----------



## Supe

aog said:


> Even worse is when you can't get the paper towels to come out afterward.  (First World Problems)


The dispensers here were so unreliable, my boss bought a key to unlock them off Amazon and would just leave the housing open so people could rip them off the reel.


----------



## Supe

Someone has the wrong cell phone number, and has texted me pictures of Kirkland frozen chicken breasts and Cheetos Puffs.


----------



## chart94 PE

text them back ask them if wine will be included in this romantic meal


----------



## Road Guy

you should post there phone number here and we can all download one of those free texting apps


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> Dumbass! If you were naruto running, they never would have caught you.


Not lying, I recently had to explain Naruto-running to my mom concerning the whole Area 51 nonsense (I think it was mentioned on a youtube news channel or something).  14-year old newb JK cringed as I explained that it made you run faster because you were a ninja.


----------



## Master slacker

Anyone else on vacation today?  This whole week?

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Thursday and Friday, yes!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm taking off Friday as a mental health day and going hiking. A break from studying and the frustrations of work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm taking off Friday as a mental health day and going hiking. A break from studying and the frustrations of work.


I wish that was a thing where I work. I need like, 365 of those.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Someone has the wrong cell phone number, and has texted me pictures of Kirkland frozen chicken breasts and Cheetos Puffs.


Lucky guy. I got dick pics.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I wish that was a thing where I work. I need like, 365 of those.


I'm currently very lucky. My PM and SM are understanding. I also have a low workload rn. Its very rare


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm currently very lucky. My PM and SM are understanding. I also have a low workload rn. Its very rare


Definitely helpful.   mine are understanding too, but right now our shop is slammed, so I don’t anticipate any vacation for a few months, save maybe Thanksgiving and Christmas...


----------



## Supe

Audi driver said:


> Lucky guy. I got dick pics.


Didn't know you could get those at Costco.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Didn't know you could get those at Costco.


They come in a 6-pack.


----------



## Supe

Ah, the Six Dick Pix Pack.


----------



## User1

kind of a small package for costco...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I keep trying to follow this on, but keep coming up short.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Didn't know you could get those at Costco.


Kirkland signature.


----------



## Road Guy

I wish LinkedIn made it easier to "remove connections / delete people - over the years I have just connected with way too many people outside of my industry and headhunters that just need to go - anyways, my goal is to try and remove 10 a day!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I wish LinkedIn made it easier to "remove connections / delete people - over the years I have just connected with way too many people outside of my industry and headhunters that just need to go - anyways, my goal is to try and remove 10 a day!


In the app, click on the people icon at the bottom. Select My Communities to get to your connections. Select Connections. Scroll to the person. Click the three dots on the right and select delete.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

This may be of some interest to folks here, particularly the mechanical folks. Enjoy:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 1 hour ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:
> 
> This may be of some interest to folks here, particularly the mechanical folks. Enjoy:



Intriguing, to be sure.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm back from the land of Subaru's, roof racks, blue hair, and endless boogers.  I'd rather not be at work today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I'm back from the land of Subaru's, roof racks, blue hair, and endless boogers.  I'd rather not be at work today.


You were in Seattle???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You were in Seattle???


I was going to guess VT or Maine...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I embraced my inner 80yo this weekend. I'm moving in with my boyfriend and his house was built in the 30s. I cleaned the basement of as much cobwebs and dust as I could (it was never sealed UGH). And I washed down the built-in pantry shelves (tucked away in the room where the oil tank is so that also got washed). And her'es where the 80yo comes in - I lined the shelves lol. It's unpainted wold slats in a dusty basement. It made sense to me to do this plus I picked a white liner so now the room feels brighter.


----------



## Master slacker

Denver area.  I had never seen so many roof racks in my life.  Bonkers, I tell ya!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Denver area.  I had never seen so many roof racks in my life.  Bonkers, I tell ya!


The number of subies with roof racks in the Spokane/CDA metro area is mystifying.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> I'm back from the land of Subaru's, roof racks, blue hair, and endless boogers.  I'd rather not be at work today.


Ithaca, NY?  Granola capital of NY?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> The number of subies with roof racks in the Spokane/CDA metro area is mystifying.


It's a way of life here in Maine


----------



## Road Guy

They seem to be popular for people who don't know when to switch from 2WD to 4WD..


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I embraced my inner 80yo this weekend. I'm moving in with my boyfriend and his house was built in the 30s. I cleaned the basement of as much cobwebs and dust as I could (it was never sealed UGH). And I washed down the built-in pantry shelves (tucked away in the room where the oil tank is so that also got washed). And her'es where the 80yo comes in - I lined the shelves lol. It's unpainted wold slats in a dusty basement. It made sense to me to do this plus I picked a white liner so now the room feels brighter.


Ummm so worth it! I would have lined the shelves too. And that was very nice of you to do all of that cleaning.

Yay for splitting rent!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Ummm so worth it! I would have lined the shelves too. And that was very nice of you to do all of that cleaning.
> 
> Yay for splitting rent!!


I'm pretty excited about the money savings - so is he lol
It'll be a challenge for a bit - our definitions of clean are different  but I was raised by my grandmother who had me dusting the rungs of the dining room chairs every 2 weeks so I tend to notice things most people don't lol


----------



## leggo PE

Very interesting read:

https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> They seem to be popular for people who don't know when to switch from 2WD to 4WD..


To be fair, the roads here can go from 2wd is ok to 4wd required without any sort of warning or indication.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh snap, I think I'm going to the AL Wildcard game tonight!


----------



## Master slacker

Serious question here - 

How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Master slacker have you looked at askamanager.org? She's got loooooaaaaaddddssss of articles there and very likely has answered it (plus you'll get to read others experiences in the comments)

sidenote: this employee sounds like one of my worst office nightmares...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Very interesting read:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes


that was an interesting read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leggo PE

Sounds like one of the partners at my firm, who always gets on unrelated tangents in meetings and circles back around to earlier parts of the tangents repeatedly before someone is able to interject and bring the discussion back to its original point...


----------



## Road Guy

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here -
> 
> How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


keep notes throughout the week and then delete the time from his timesheet on Friday? Sure its passive aggressive, but effective!


----------



## Dleg

leggo PE said:


> Very interesting read:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes


Good article. This principle really stands out having worked in multiple organizations with different attitudes toward risk. Not to mention having been involved (peripherally) in a couple of fatal accidents, where outcome bias was clearly at play ("I've done this dozens of times and nothing has ever happened").  I recently watched my new host organization allow staff to be placed in a dangerous environment without the proper protective equipment, and the answer was "it's an emergency, and it's pretty unlikely anything will happen to anyone". Sure enough, nothing happened and they will be far more likely to ignore safety precautions (and objections from employees) again in the future.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here -
> 
> How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


Dunno...but let me know if you find out.  My boss and another supervisor at work are both like this.  I dread whenever either of them drop by to ask a 'simple' question.  It's at least 30 minutes of my day that I'm not going to get back.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here -
> 
> How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


Hmmmm, usually when I've had someone like that 'trap' me, be it supervisor, fellow employee, or field staff, I usually wait until a little lull and say something like, "Hey, I've got some stuff I need to get done/address/whatever, and I'm sure you're busy too (like all of us, ha ha ha).  I'll talk to you later, but let me know if you need any more help with 'insert original topic item here'."  It seems to work most of the time and makes the person realize how much time they've been talking.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> Hmmmm, usually when I've had someone like that 'trap' me, be it supervisor, fellow employee, or field staff, I usually wait until a little lull and say something like, "Hey, I've got some stuff I need to get done/address/whatever, and I'm sure you're busy too (like all of us, ha ha ha).  I'll talk to you later, but let me know if you need any more help with 'insert original topic item here'."  It seems to work most of the time and makes the person realize how much time they've been talking.




We had one guy like this who would chew up everyone's time.  This person wouldn't react to any normal social cues suggesting they should stop talking.  So we set up a secret pact among our work group that if they heard the guy in your office they would walk by, and sneak a glance in your office.  If you were waving a pencil (the secret signal) then they would go back to their office and call you, so the phone ringing would give an excuse to get away.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here -
> 
> How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


There are a couple of ways. End the meeting (perhaps by interrupting) with "I want to answer your questions but also want to be sensitive to everyone's time, please put your questions into an email and if appropriate I will share with the entire group." And the other suggestion I have, to end these sort of discussions is to start handing out action items to the one asking questions. Take the approach of "These are good and valuable questions Dave, I'd like you to compile your questions, research the answers on your own and present to the team next week, send your presentation to me to review when you are ready and you can present to the team at an appropriate time."  Essentially start tasking "Dave" with being more solutions oriented.

Also, ending meetings on time is part of the culture that you can and need to foster as a manager. Meetings have hard stops, that if questions linger they must be asked after via email... just as policy.

And finally, as a manager you can create developmental goals for your reports, and in the case of the question asker, discuss with him the fact that he has a lot of questions that don't appear to keep the discussion on task. Make it a goal for him to improve, and if he does not, you can ding pay (appropriately, not underhandedly) or benefits or even demotion, whatever you deem appropriate.

I can assure you, that your other reports see it more as a failing of your own for not dealing with it quickly and appropriately, so be cognizant of that.


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here -
> 
> How does one coach his employee to stop making 30-second question / answer discussions last 30 minutes with EVERYONE?  It's his personality and he can talk forever about everything steering from the original topic to another seamlessly.


I too have one of those. Luckily for me we do not work at the same office. So if they ever call I just let it go to voicemail or wait for an email. In case it is something which needs a call. I always call them back at something like 3:15 or 3:45 and then say I have a meeting at 3:30 or 4:00. 

As for coaching, all of my efforts have failed.


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> We had one guy like this who would chew up everyone's time.  This person wouldn't react to any normal social cues suggesting they should stop talking.  So we set up a secret pact among our work group that if they heard the guy in your office they would walk by, and sneak a glance in your office.  If you were waving a pencil (the secret signal) then they would go back to their office and call you, so the phone ringing would give an excuse to get away.


Office life 101 - always have your desk phone# saved in your cell phone.  Only amateurs rely on cube mates to save them!


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Office life 101 - always have your desk phone# saved in your cell phone.  Only amateurs rely on cube mates to save them!




Ok, I'm dating myself now, but this was before everyone had cell phones.   ld-025:


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate trying to figure out investing.  I have a managed account at Vanguard, but I'm thinking of ending that since my retirement is so far off that I feel like I'm getting nothing from them just reinvesting my dividends.  So now I'm like, "can I just throw it in the S&amp;P 500?  Is that a thing?" or should I throw it all in a target fund for 2055?  I haaaaaaaaate this.  I don't know where to start to research to kinda take control; like I really am a person who might check my investment accounts once every 3-4 months, so I really am trying to figure out what is easiest for someone who is potentially not retiring for like 35-years (Jesus, that seems like a long time away).


----------



## Road Guy

I don't recall the exact percentages but at your time in your career you should have something like:

70% - "Higher Risk" - Stocks S&amp;P 500 stuff

30% - Bonds

Higher risk just means stocks will go down, but the 20 year ROI is usually in the 20% range - but you have time to absorb the downs and the ups

We have never paid someone to manage our 401K - just some decent research on our own.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I had this managed because I pulled it from a 401k (so it's technically free range), but I'm going to cancel it and start doing it myself.  Same with my other 401k that I am getting from  my old employer.  Mostly just me deciding to be less passive in this; my last companies had everything as target funds, so you had no choice in what happened to your money.


----------



## Master slacker

Like you, I don't look at the market or my investments but once every other blue moon.  We have it done like this:

401k - Target funds

IRA - Target funds

Non-retirement personal investments - Lazy Portfolio


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay0914 Why not roll it into your TSP?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 Why not roll it into your TSP?


Wait, can I do that?


----------



## kevo_55

@mudpuppy

He's the investing wizard around here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, can I do that?


https://www.tsp.gov/PlanParticipation/EligibilityAndContributions/RolloversTransfers/methods.html


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> https://www.tsp.gov/PlanParticipation/EligibilityAndContributions/RolloversTransfers/methods.html


HHHHHMMMMMM.  What I might do is consolidate my Fidelity account to my TSP, since I have both roth and traditional funds in that one, and then keep my Vanguard where it is after I drop the managed account.  Def did not know I could transfer to the TSP.  For some reason I thought it wasn't considered a '401k' and thus I couldn't do a rollover into it if it wasn't 'federal' money.  Who knows, I might transfer over the Vanguard if the performance is really good.  Not sure if I can compare the TSP to normal stock plans; I'll have to look into that a bit more tonight.


----------



## mudpuppy

kevo_55 said:


> @mudpuppy
> 
> He's the investing wizard around here.


I'm on the road without a lot of time to respond right now, but I'm happy to answer any specific questions.  However, I'll say off the top that I know exactly zero about TSP or any other federal programs.  But I will say kudos to you JK for taking things into your own hands.  Investing really isn't that hard, it just takes some time to build your confidence and do some research.  But as engineers, it's nothing we can't handle.  Doesn't make much sense to me to pay someone for a managed account when you can easily replicate it on your own, for a couple hours a month of your time, tops.

Pick some low fee funds or ETFs (stay away from mutual funds with high expense ratios because they eat into your returns) and you'll be fine.  The main thing is you're starting early and have the magic of compounding interest on your side.  Even if you make a few mistakes at first, they'll be more than made up for by the compounding over time.


----------



## mudpuppy

Just one more thing for now--I don't know what investing options are available in the TSP, but rolling your 401ks into an IRA is also an option.  IRAs allow you to invest in pretty much anything you can own--CDs, bonds, stocks, mutual funds, real estate, commodities, options, you name it (excluding collectibles like stamps and coins for some reason).  That gives you a tremendous amount of flexibility that you don't have in a 401k.  I wish I could roll my 401k into an IRA, but you aren't allowed to do that while you're working for the employer.  If the TSP isn't as flexible as an IRA, you might want to consider the IRA option instead since it may increase your flexibility in the future.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> Just one more thing for now--I don't know what investing options are available in the TSP, but rolling your 401ks into an IRA is also an option.  IRAs allow you to invest in pretty much anything you can own--CDs, bonds, stocks, mutual funds, real estate, commodities, options, you name it (excluding collectibles like stamps and coins for some reason).  That gives you a tremendous amount of flexibility that you don't have in a 401k.  I wish I could roll my 401k into an IRA, but you aren't allowed to do that while you're working for the employer.  If the TSP isn't as flexible as an IRA, you might want to consider the IRA option instead since it may increase your flexibility in the future.


Yeah, I think my Vanguard account is an IRA account (since I transferred over my first company Fidelity stuff into that).  I was thinking of converting my current 401k Fidelity account (different employer that I just left) and just changing it into an IRA/Roth IRA and seeing how Fidelity stacks up to Vanguard for the investments?  I think they're both kinda similar, but wasn't sure if I should have it all in one account or if keeping things in separate accounts makes sense?  Right now I have a bunch of passive CDs I'm using for general Roth savings in my bank that I know I should cash out/move, but it just makes me feel...safer having that money socked away while I attempt 'investing' with old 401k money.  Does that even make sense?


----------



## Supe

If it weren't for a light mist/rain this morning, it would have been perfect driving weather.  Window/sunroof open, seat heater on.


----------



## Road Guy

I had to put the top on last weekend but this weather is starting to feel nice


----------



## Supe

We had a front come through so it's finally dipped into the 60's for a few nights/dark mornings.  We'll be back around 80 today if the clouds break, and back in the upper 80's by the weekend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have a treaty with the spiders in my house. I allow them to live and set up webs uninterrupted in the corners and dark areas of the house and in exchange they can eat all the bugs they want. The catch is though if they get caught outside those area's by Mrs. Headge then they get the cup or vacuum treatment.

I'd say it's been a pretty successful arrangement for a few years and none of them have violated the terms of the agreement. Recently a few have started making webs in more obvious areas. I've let this pass because their being quite productive in capturing the less desired critters. But Mrs. Headge has spotted them and now I need to get out the vacuum.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have a treaty with the spiders in my house. I allow them to live and set up webs uninterrupted in the corners and dark areas of the house and in exchange they can eat all the bugs they want. The catch is though if they get caught outside those area's by Mrs. Headge then they get the cup or vacuum treatment.
> 
> I'd say it's been a pretty successful arrangement for a few years and none of them have violated the terms of the agreement. Recently a few have started making webs in more obvious areas. I've let this pass because their being quite productive in capturing the less desired critters. But Mrs. Headge has spotted them and now I need to get out the vacuum.


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't mind spiders, and as long as their webs don't get large and gross, I'm fine with them being there.

I'm generally not scared of them, but I've met a couple of wolf spiders in my home that tried to test me. I was ready to make them pay for part of my mortgage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We have a lot of black widows around here so we have our property sprayed; don’t want any misunderstandings between them and the kiddos. I had a couple encounters with them this weekend...


----------



## Road Guy

Speaking of spiders, Sunday, while naked in the shower I fought a spider to the death and it was fucking terrifying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We have a lot of black widows around here so we have our property sprayed; don’t want any misunderstandings between them and the kiddos. I had a couple encounters with them this weekend...


My treaty does not extend to false widows (Steatoda grossa). I had a bad encounter with an overly aggressive bunch about twenty years ago. I go chemical if I find them.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, I think my Vanguard account is an IRA account (since I transferred over my first company Fidelity stuff into that).  I was thinking of converting my current 401k Fidelity account (different employer that I just left) and just changing it into an IRA/Roth IRA and seeing how Fidelity stacks up to Vanguard for the investments?  I think they're both kinda similar, but wasn't sure if I should have it all in one account or if keeping things in separate accounts makes sense?  Right now I have a bunch of passive CDs I'm using for general Roth savings in my bank that I know I should cash out/move, but it just makes me feel...safer having that money socked away while I attempt 'investing' with old 401k money.  Does that even make sense?


There's no particular reason to consolidate or keep separate accounts, just personal preference.  You could roll your FIdelity 401k into your vanguard account or vice versa if you wanted, or have separate accounts.  All the large brokerages offer pretty much the same services and similar fees (though several brokers recently announced they're lowering their trading fees to $0).  There's the convenience factor of having them all in one place.  But it's also a small hassle to transfer from one brokerage to another.  You could always try both brokerages for a while and decide later if you want to consolidate, too.

As for the CDs. . . IRAs and Roth IRAs are for retirements saving.  CDs earn a very low rate of return and you may even be losing money to inflation.  If you were near retirement it might make sense to have retirement funds in a CD, but at 35 years out, that's very conservative.  On the other hand, if you don't have an emergency fund of 3 to 12 months expenses saved up, you might want to keep the money there since you can always withdraw Roth contributions (but not earnings) without penalty if you got in a bad money situation.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> There's no particular reason to consolidate or keep separate accounts, just personal preference.  You could roll your FIdelity 401k into your vanguard account or vice versa if you wanted, or have separate accounts.  All the large brokerages offer pretty much the same services and similar fees (though several brokers recently announced they're lowering their trading fees to $0).  There's the convenience factor of having them all in one place.  But it's also a small hassle to transfer from one brokerage to another.  You could always try both brokerages for a while and decide later if you want to consolidate, too.
> 
> As for the CDs. . . IRAs and Roth IRAs are for retirements saving.  CDs earn a very low rate of return and you may even be losing money to inflation.  If you were near retirement it might make sense to have retirement funds in a CD, but at 35 years out, that's very conservative.  On the other hand, if you don't have an emergency fund of 3 to 12 months expenses saved up, you might want to keep the money there since you can always withdraw Roth contributions (but not earnings) without penalty if you got in a bad money situation.


Yeah, I know all about the hassle of transferring from one brokerage to another, which is why I think I want to keep my Fidelity and Vanguard separate for the time being (plus I'm still dealing with the whole, 'trying to get out of the managed account'-thing with Vanguard, which is taking way longer than necessary/requiring phone call meetings/etc., so I don't want to make that even more confusing by transferring in funds).

As for the Roth CDs....Yeeeeeeaaaaaaah.  I know I've prob been losing money on that whole deal, but I like having a chunk of money in my account for the exact reason you stated: I don't really have an emergency fund/I was thinking of maybe using this Roth money as a down payment on a house.  I'm only just getting my expenses under control due to student loans/poor choices while in college, and unfortunately I was attempting to do this in the NY/LI area on a single income.  Which meant it was really really slow going with the nation average income not actually making a high COL area livable (who knew?).  I'm hoping now that I've moved, even though I'm making less I'll be able to save more due to the COL actually being...normal?   Also, I didn't have a Roth account set up with a brokerage, since I didn't know what I was doing with the money/didn't know if I was going to attempt home ownership, but once that gets established at Fidelity I might actually transfer my 'big' Roth certificate out but keep the traditional ones in there so I can keep my account perks for having a high balance.  Of course I'm going to have to attempt all this remotely, since this is all at my CU account back in NY.  Might have to bug my dad about this, since he's still joint on my account, so I can just give him a typed out 'please do this on my account' and they shouldn't bother him.


----------



## Road Guy

what are some places to go do some work other than starbucks that some of you use?

were moving office buildings tomorrow (no place to work) and i need to do about 2-3 hours of work in the morning,but will have a house full of people.

Starbucks is such an annoying place to be for more than a few minutes? Even with headphones...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My satellite office is actually a local bar down the street. (Don’t tell my boss)

In all seriousness, I have a secluded office at home I normally use if I need somewhere else to work. Being in locations with large groups of people stresses me out if for an extended period of time.


----------



## leggo PE

Perhaps a library? Especially a college one. Go to an upper floor, it'll probably be quieter. If you don't need a school ID to get in!

Do you absolutely need free wi-fi?


----------



## Road Guy

I normally go to Rock Bottom if its open - but it wont be in the am.

There is a community college close by but I dont know if they have a library? will check.

I can use the hotspot on my company phone - they actually prefer that over using "free wifi" - 

I need to make a better set up at home but elder kid came home from college for the weekend and brought (friends)


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> I normally go to Rock Bottom if its open - but it wont be in the am.
> 
> There is a community college close by but I dont know if they have a library? will check.
> 
> I can use the hotspot on my company phone - they actually prefer that over using "free wifi" -
> 
> I need to make a better set up at home but elder kid came home from college for the weekend and brought (friends)


I usually go to the public library. They have quiet rooms you can reserve.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A deserted friend's house?


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I can use the hotspot on my company phone - they actually prefer that over using "free wifi" -


So they can monitor whether you're looking at teh pr0n.



LyceeFruit said:


> A deserted friend's house?


Or a friend's deserted house...  Two different things, really.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Master slacker said:


> So they can monitor whether you're looking at teh pr0n.
> 
> Or a friend's deserted house...  Two different things, really.


this is why one should post after having coffee lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Personally, if I were a friend, I would much prefer to be desserted.


----------



## Master slacker

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Personally, if I were a friend, I would much prefer to be desserted.


As in you, someone else, and a cup?


----------



## Road Guy

thanks for the library idea, other than having to sneak my coffee in (to the community library) this is way better than a starbucks..


----------



## Road Guy

but I don't know what time all the homeless show up to check their facebook?


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> but I don't know what time all the homeless show up to check their facebook?


That depends whether you live in the city or the burbs. I live in the suburbs, so no such issues.


----------



## Road Guy

burbs, but I am less than 15 miles from Boulder ;(  lots of encouraged homelessnessing / fake homeless / vagabonds //


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I just experienced a REALLY sad moment. 

I got roped into a conversation with a nice old lady while on a site walk through with some Contractors. We got to talking about triathlons. I tried to tell her the difference between a sprint, oly, half ironman and full ironman and couldn't remember all of the various distances. 

I used to live and breathe swimbikerun but PE topics have ruined me. All of those fun activities feel so far away. I cried tears of joy while watching Aladdin the other day. This exam can't come fast enough... but not really.

Just the other day, I gave a clerk at a store register the wrong phone number. I was thinking through a problem that I solved earlier that day. Outrageous. omgiwantmylifeback


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

we've got 2 more weeks @civilrobot and then we get our lives back. i'm so excited to rebuild my running. i feel guilty for going out for more than a 3-4mi run...


----------



## Supe

Decided to spice things up today and wore a white polo with stripes to work instead of my usual black or navy.  Naturally, I catch a glimpse of my shirt in the mirror and realize that the entire back left shoulder has been stained pink somehow.

Back to black it is.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We have a nor'easter here in northern New England. According to the CMP outage map, most of their customers will have power restored by 1 Jan 2068.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> 1 Jan 2068.


I’ll bet their motto is, “keeping our promises, every time!”


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ll bet their motto is, “keeping our promises, every time!”


I think it's more like "We assure you there is no issue with the smart meters and you are NOT being overbilled!"


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We have a nor'easter here in northern New England. According to the CMP outage map, most of their customers will have power restored by 1 Jan 2068.


My parents are stuck in that, on the north shore of LI/on the fork.  Were told they'd get power back by 9pm tonight.  Surprisingly, they had power restored at around noon.

I am worried they are caught in a time loop or have time traveled to noon tomorrow.


----------



## MA_PE

Just outside Boston we had power getting ready for work this AM but apparently it’s been out since 9AM and isn’t back yet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2068 came early and CMP restored power to us by 4pm but there's still thousands and thousands out. So it'll be a couple of days.


----------



## leggo PE

But, but, will the Astros/Yankees be playing tonight?

Kidding! I'm glad you got power back, @LyceeFruit!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> But, but, will the Astros/Yankees be playing tonight?
> 
> Kidding! I'm glad you got power back, @LyceeFruit!


THIS IS RED SOX NATION


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, I'm an SF Giants fan! And am definitely rooting for the Astros over the Yankees. But really, the Nationals over anyone now, as my husband is from DC and his family is comprised of strong Nats supporters.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@leggo PE I dont actually follow baseball at all. I did go to a Red Sox game in 2012, that was neat


----------



## leggo PE

I'm a hardcore baseball fan!


----------



## blybrook PE

Last game that I "attended" was the St Louis Cardinals opener earlier this year. Watched part of the game from the top of the gateway arch. Watched the final few plays from a BBQ joint downtown.


----------



## mudpuppy

As a native Tigers fan and married into a Cubs family, I don't have a dog in this fight.  But of course hoping the Yankees bite it, just for being the Yankees.  And glad to see the Cards get swept.

Think I'll root for the Astros to win it all, because Verlander.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Haha, I'm an SF Giants fan! And am definitely rooting for the Astros over the Yankees. But really, the Nationals over anyone now, as my husband is from DC and his family is comprised of strong Nats supporters.


I'm pulling for the Astros now. I really don't want to see the Yankees win another WS, or the Nationals to ever win anything. But the gNats look like the team of destiny right now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Last game that I "attended" was the St Louis Cardinals opener earlier this year. Watched part of the game from the top of the gateway arch. Watched the final few plays from a BBQ joint downtown.


Haven't attended a game in a couple years because I've been priced out unless I want to sit in the nose-bleeds.  Prefer to sit at home with my non-marked up beer and food.


----------



## Master slacker

Haven't attended a game since Dale Murphy was the HR powerhouse for the Braves.

I take that back.  I went to two Astros games on the company dime about 10 years ago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m not much into baseball, but I did go to a Mariners game about 6 years ago (the same day I took my FE exam, no less) and really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## mudpuppy

We didn't get to any games this year.  But the last couple years we made it over to Wrigley, which was a lot of fun.  Got to see the Cubs in Detroit last summer too, which was really cheap because the TIgers suck.


----------



## leggo PE

I think it would be fun to see the Astros win, too. They are just such a fun team to watch.

All it took for the Nats to make it past the first round of the playoffs and to the WS? Bryce Harper leaving!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm super surprised the Nats swept the Cards. I'm also surprised they beat the Dodgers. I thought this was going to be, my to my chagrin, a Dodger/Yankees or Dodgers/Astros WS at the start of the playoffs. But the Nats have momentum and their starting pitching has been great, which helps when their bullpen isn't that great!


----------



## matt267 PE

While driving to church yesterday morning, my 12 y/o daughter was going through the pre-sets on the car radio. She stopped on Boston's Rock 92.9 and starting gently bobbing her head to AC/DC's Shoot to Thrill. This was a proud dad moment.


----------



## MA_PE

The Red Sox, despite having the highest payroll in MLB and being the defending WS champs, didn’t even make the playoffs this year.  Talk about a nosedive.

Matt:  glad to see you teaching your kids what Gogo music is.  100.7 WZLX for classic rock.


----------



## matt267 PE

100.7 WZLX is a pre-set too, but comes in like crap down in my area.


----------



## txjennah PE

Today I am getting off the productivity struggle bus...

This message brought to you by CAFFEINE

AND ABUNDANT SUNSHINE


----------



## User1

I'm a cards fan and I don't think me and @mudpuppy can be friends anymore


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm super surprised the Nats swept the Cards. I'm also surprised they beat the Dodgers.


If any team in the NL could take out the Dodgers, it would have been the gnats. They had the right combination of pitcher/batter matchups to make it possible.



txjennah PE said:


> Today I am getting off the productivity struggle bus...


Cool, let me take your old seat.


----------



## leggo PE

WS day one!!


----------



## Master slacker

leggo PE said:


> WS day one!!









:blink2: ???


----------



## leggo PE

World Series!


----------



## leggo PE

Probably should have said gslame one, not day one.


----------



## chart94 PE

Go astros!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Probably should have said gslame one, not day one.


Game? Same? Lame? WTF is gslame?


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Game? Same? Lame? WTF is gslame?


A terrible typo that will remain for the rest of time.


----------



## leggo PE

Does the fudgey "like" icon looked jacked to anyone else? I'm on my phone (chrome, not Tapatalk) and it looks so weird!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Does the fudgey "like" icon looked jacked to anyone else? I'm on my phone (chrome, not Tapatalk) and it looks so weird!


It happens every once in a while.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Eat more fiber. That'll clear it up for you.


----------



## txjennah PE

Taking another seat on the productivity struggle bus. And my back hurts. Where's my cane?


----------



## leggo PE

It looks normal to me on my computer. Phew.

Also, why is it always so difficult to get mill certs for steel?? That are identifiable to the specific sections? So annoying!


----------



## Master slacker

txjennah PE said:


> Taking another seat on the productivity struggle bus. And my back hurts. Where's my cane?


Im busy as hell at the moment...  I'll go get it for ya


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> It looks normal to me on my computer. Phew.
> 
> Also, why is it always so difficult to get mill certs for steel?? That are identifiable to the specific sections? So annoying!


I've almost never had a problem getting CMTR's if I had a heat # to give them, even when its gone through 2-3 resellers.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> I've almost never had a problem getting CMTR's if I had a heat # to give them, even when its gone through 2-3 resellers.


This fab shop went and cut the labeled ends off of all the steel beams when cutting to length and didn't keep track of the cut ends to the now cut to length beams... Before they were IDed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Why the fuck am I seeing Christmas commercials already?! WTF, it's not even Halloween yet. I call bullshit!


----------



## Master slacker

Better not go to walmart.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Or grocery stores. Or Home Depot


----------



## Master slacker

pig snarfle wuffle starmper.

There.  Random.


----------



## Dleg

I was so embarrassed this weekend. My wife actually asked one store if they had their Christmas decorations out yet, because she wantéd to start looking for stuff for this year already. I tried to explain the whole "too early" thing to her, but she wasn't having any.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I was so embarrassed this weekend. My wife actually asked one store if they had their Christmas decorations out yet, because she wantéd to start looking for stuff for this year already. I tried to explain the whole "too early" thing to her, but she wasn't having any.


We haven’t even bought a pumpkin yet.    Although I did go to a pumpkin beer fest yesterday.


----------



## Dleg

Neither have we. But we did celebrate Octoberfest with some high quality German beers and bratwurst.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

#2000

can we just skip to thanksgiving now?


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.  Nobody else likes it, and I'm like, "But it's Christmas~  Without gifts and snark!  The best holiday!"


----------



## Road Guy

After a few years of having family in town for thanksgiving we are headed to Winter Park to vedge out, eat, watch old movies and hopefully get a day or two of skiing in! - No external family included!

I highly recommend it!


----------



## leggo PE

Or Thanksgiving with my family this year is going to be... Not what I would prefer. My dad and stepmom are wintering in Arizona so don't really want to do the prep, cooking or cleanup, and do booked us a table at the fancy golf club they are members to, where there will no doubt be a ridiculous buffet. There's a dress code, which is whatever, but also, I'm not as big a buffet person as they are...


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, I could just do Vegas Thanksgiving with my dad's side of the family, but I don't want to take the time off of work...so I might do sad, all by herself, Thanksgiving-for-one?  Since I'm saving up vacation time to go out after Christmas.  I'll see if I can grab a turkey breast and I'll attempt mini-Thanksgiving.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Red or White?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.


it's my favorite too!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am drowning in training.  Training that I feel isn't really giving me any information on how to do my job.  Ugggggggggggh.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I am drowning in training.  Training that I feel isn't really giving me any information on how to do my job.  Ugggggggggggh.


LOL, welcome to my world.  Our division of 3000+ people lacks any specificity in its training, so I get "required reading" for a bevy of functions I will never, ever, ever perform.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thanksgiving is usually somewhat chaotic for us, since both our families live close to each other, but further from us. The pressure is on to spend at least part of the holiday stretch with each of them. And this’ll be the first one traveling with three little ones.

Still looking forward to it, tho.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> View attachment 14082


 SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE

Having...


----------



## blybrook PE

I get to enjoy both Thanksgiving and Christmas solo. The wife will be on rotation at the mine. Deciding if I want to travel elsewhere or enjoy it quietly at home.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

There isn't a thing I like about Halloween, Thanksgiving, or Christmas.


----------



## Dleg

We have what seems to be a pretty fun Thanksgiving planned. No family, but instead we have good friends who are going to stay with us for the whole 4-day weekend. Entertainment for the adults, and the kids. And no cooking - going to go to a Thanksgiving buffet at a resort hotel.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> There isn't a thing I like about Halloween, Thanksgiving, or Christmas.


I like the half-off candy after Halloween and the copious amount of food/napping for Thanksgiving.  Christmas...I like the time in-between Christmas and new Years.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm not really a huge fan of any of the holidays. Halloween is the one that bugs me the least, I do enjoy being able to dress up funky and no one bats an eye. Plus the half off candy. The rest of the holidays are very meh to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I got to go to ikea last night. Bought the Finnvard trestle legs in birch. I have to paint them now. I wish I had looked at how the tops are mounted to the damn legs since Boyfriend is going to get a slab of wood from a local place rather than pay the 100$ to Ikea. 

I need to figure out what color I want to paint the legs. And also what kind of wood I want on the top...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I got to go to ikea last night. Bought the Finnvard trestle legs in birch. I have to paint them now. I wish I had looked at how the tops are mounted to the damn legs since Boyfriend is going to get a slab of wood from a local place rather than pay the 100$ to Ikea.
> 
> I need to figure out what color I want to paint the legs. And also what kind of wood I want on the top...


Heehee.  You said wood!  And what kind you want on top!  *snicker snicker*

Is this a table or a shelf or a bed?  I'm always cautious with Ikea stuff.  I actually bought a couch/bed from them that lasted years, but I paid more upfront.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm not really a huge fan of any of the holidays. Halloween is the one that bugs me the least, I do enjoy being able to dress up funky and no one bats an eye. Plus the half off candy. The rest of the holidays are very meh to me.


I mean, my favorite holidays are a tie between St. Patrick's Day and Thanksgiving.  Mostly because they both involve my family, a shit ton of food, and a lot of drinking.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Heehee.  You said wood!  And what kind you want on top!  *snicker snicker*
> 
> Is this a table or a shelf or a bed?  I'm always cautious with Ikea stuff.  I actually bought a couch/bed from them that lasted years, but I paid more upfront.


It'll be a desk for work/research/painting


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It'll be a desk for work/research/painting


I was going to say just check out estate sales/yard sales, but it sounds like you have a specific thing in mind.  I've decided not to buy any furniture until I move into my house...and since I'll never own a house, JK will just live in a furnished apartment forever.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was going to say just check out estate sales/yard sales, but it sounds like you have a specific thing in mind.  I've decided not to buy any furniture until I move into my house...and since I'll never own a house, JK will just live in a furnished apartment forever.


I've been on the hunt for a better desk forever. And we don't have a lot of space so going this route makes it so I can make it more customized. And then when we move and I have more space, I can replace the top with a larger workspace and Boyfriend can burn the old one.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm slowly attempting to replace our Ikea furniture... Which, right now, includes our dining set, our couch, and an accent chair.

The dining set is just cheap, and while there is nothing wrong with it, we'd like something that can seat at least 6. I'm gunning for an oval dining table, too, vs. the rectangular one we have right now.

The couch is holding up well, though we have replaced the couch cover once (mainly due to a cat who had fun with the old one). We're having luck keeping the new couch cover in good shape by spraying it with a diluted citronella spray every couple of days.

The accent chair is barely ever used, and so is in great condition. It just isn't quite how I see our home style going. I want a more mid-century, western look, and it's a faux leather chair that is pretty nondescript. 

Nothing is in dire need of replacement, which is why its taken so long for us to replace any of it (besides the former couch cover).


----------



## leggo PE

Also debating whether our cat would go nuts over a real sheep's hide rug. My guess is, probably. He liked to play with the fake one we used to have...


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I could just do Vegas Thanksgiving with my dad's side of the family, but I don't want to take the time off of work...so I might do sad, all by herself, Thanksgiving-for-one?  Since I'm saving up vacation time to go out after Christmas.  I'll see if I can grab a turkey breast and I'll attempt mini-Thanksgiving.




Wut?  We're going to be there the weekend before Thanksgiving.  You should totally go!


----------



## mudpuppy

Master slacker said:


> View attachment 14082




I hate you



JayKay PE said:


> SIMPLY




I hate you



leggo PE said:


> Having...


 I hate you


----------



## Supe

My inversion table arrived yesterday.  Going with 5 minutes before work, and 5 minutes before bed, to see if it helps with my horrible sciatica.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I need booze and very very expensive cheese.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> My inversion table arrived yesterday.  Going with 5 minutes before work, and 5 minutes before bed, to see if it helps with my horrible sciatica.  Fingers crossed.


hows that going?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I need booze and very very expensive cheese.


uh oh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> uh oh


that kind of week. i'm worn out. 

I was contemplating going to an engineering alumni event tomorrow but now I just want a onesie, wine, and my book.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> that kind of week. i'm worn out.
> 
> I was contemplating going to an engineering alumni event tomorrow but now I just want a onesie, wine, and my book.


I will always vote for pjs &amp; a book


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> I will always vote for pjs &amp; a book


And honestly, I don't feel like talking about work on a Saturday.


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit said:


> hows that going?


Granted it's only been a few days, but I've been trying to do 5 minutes morning and night, having worked up to about 60 degrees.  It doesn't feel pleasant being on the table - my lower back hurts quite a bit while I'm on it, and it feels like it's really stretching the lower abs/groin area.  But, one of the things that aggravates my sciatica the most is bending over to load/pick up plates at the gym, and it didn't bother me yesterday at all, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Supe

Ring doorbell recorded my daughter rocking back and forth while sitting on the porch this morning, knees up to her chest, waiting for the bus.  I was wondering what the hell she was doing, until I watched the replay, and heard her damn near shit her pants - clear as day - on the audio recording.


----------



## Master slacker

LyceeFruit said:


> I will always vote for pB&amp;js &amp; a book


fixted



Supe said:


> Ring doorbell recorded my daughter rocking back and forth while sitting on the porch this morning, knees up to her chest, waiting for the bus.  I was wondering what the hell she was doing, until I watched the replay, and heard her damn near shit her pants - clear as day - on the audio recording.


Save it for one of those special moments like HS graduation or meeting the boyfriend.  Or both.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> fixted
> 
> Save it for one of those special moments like HS graduation or meeting the boyfriend.  Or both.


Way ahead of you.  It was my wife that sent it to me in the first place.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Ring doorbell recorded my daughter rocking back and forth while sitting on the porch this morning, knees up to her chest, waiting for the bus.  I was wondering what the hell she was doing, until I watched the replay, and heard her damn near shit her pants - clear as day - on the audio recording.


Well there’s a chip off the old block right there!


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> Well there’s a chip off the old block right there!


Just doing my part to make her the best her she can be.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Ring doorbell recorded my daughter rocking back and forth while sitting on the porch this morning, knees up to her chest, waiting for the bus.  I was wondering what the hell she was doing, until I watched the replay, and heard her damn near shit her pants - clear as day - on the audio recording.


Any relation to Swalwell?


----------



## Supe

Swalwell's heat signature was amateur B.S.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Way ahead of you.  It was my wife that sent it to me in the first place.


Your wife is just making sure you know about the special moments in your daughter's life.


----------



## Master slacker

Playing guitar on the side of enovriarsdf is not great   If my wife was home right now she’s tell me to stop.  No


----------



## Master slacker

Sucks!!!’nnnn


----------



## Master slacker

Suckasssss!!?!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Playing guitar on the side of enovriarsdf is not great   If my wife was home right now she’s tell me to stop.  No






Master slacker said:


> Sucks!!!’nnnn






Master slacker said:


> Suckasssss!!?!!!


Have you checked out the drunk tank?


----------



## Master slacker

On the review panel for last week's senior design / capstone projects for ME's.  Most were "meh", but evidently I missed a couple of doozies in a different room where some mixed EE / ME presented.  Highly likely that one group of three people won't be graduating in the Spring.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

true story we dont even have a tree yet...


----------



## Supe

Wish I had been so lucky.  My wife wanted the tree up BEFORE we left for Thanksgiving.  I at least pushed it off until we got back that Sunday.


----------



## Road Guy

With semi grown kids don't seem to want much, sucks in a way but probably just going to give each some cash.  The wife has to work this Christmas so she is basically like F it I aint doing shit!

I am just going to order myself one of the "Man Crates" and put it under the tree if we ever get one...


----------



## MA_PE

I just putting up the tree tonight.  I typically give my kids cash.  They can use it more than anything.  My wife buys them far too many gifts on top of it.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> View attachment 14846


SIMPLY


----------



## mudpuppy

I might have to put a few members on "ignore" for the next month or so, starting with Master Slacker and leggo.


----------



## leggo PE

Paging @txjennah PE


----------



## mudpuppy

Dammit, I can't ignore leggo because she's a moderator.  RG, ban her  lease:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


Halving a Wonderment, Chrimmas time-ah.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> With semi grown kids don't seem to want much, sucks in a way but probably just going to give each some cash.  The wife has to work this Christmas so she is basically like F it I aint doing shit!
> 
> I am just going to order myself one of the *"Man Crates"* and put it under the tree if we ever get one...


i like getting cash! 

also, you're welcome for the reminder.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> HAVING


A


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> A


WONDERFULLLLLL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think I'm gonna figure out how to post an auto-playing clip of the WHAM song


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> WONDERFULLLLLL


CHRISTMASTIME!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


Stahhhhp.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


No...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's been reopened!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Simplyyyyyyy


----------



## Road Guy

Do they know its Christmas time at all???


----------



## blybrook PE

Tis the season for giving...

Anything but that song!


----------



## Road Guy

theres no need to be afraid


----------



## leggo PE

Long time no see, @FLBuff PE!


----------



## FLBuff PE

leggo PE said:


> Long time no see, @FLBuff PE!


Been going through a rough patch in life, but coming out of it.


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Been going through a rough patch in life, but coming out of it.


Sorry things haven't been great lately, but I'm glad to hear they're getting better. Sending you good vibes! And it's nice to see you back around these parts, too.


----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


> Tis the season for giving...


False


----------



## Road Guy

Can’t see the line can you Russ?


----------



## Master slacker

love it!


----------



## Ble_PE

That one's on the docket for this weekend!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> That one's on the docket for this weekend!


Same


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Orchid PE

I think I'm getting lost in all the threads on this site.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm getting lost in all the threads on this site.


I heard @RBHeadge PE had some map. Might help you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm getting lost in all the threads on this site.


I doubt that very much.


----------



## Road Guy

So we were skiing yesterday, great day, tons of fresh snow but the two women I took skiing (wife and daughter) were sort of having a struggle bus day for whatever reason. (falling while getting off chair lift, catching an edge of their snowboard and face planting a few times, etc (basically getting the rust out) &amp; they were mad that I was not having any of these issues  &amp;I was egging it on a little, which they didn't appreciate!

But after a long lunch with a few FU's thrown in we agreed to do one last run. Copper Mountain has this new bubble chair (well it was new last year) and its meant to close down so on windy days the pansies from Texas dont get too cold   (Its like the 2nd longest chair lift in North America) but this dude jumps on with us and asks to close the bubble- (it wasnt really cold) so we obliged, and the guy literally pulls out a decent size bong, throws some buds in and fires it up, he was polite and asked us if we wanted a hit, LOL. I normally would have been irritated as shit, but he was funny as hell,  saw a guy fall down skiiing and he was like, "man that guy is probably stoned!" But the guy was a riot, and aside from me now smelling like weed it was very much needed stress reliever for  a day that shouldnt have been filled with arguing!

So we all agreed that the Stoner was sent down to watch over us, we ended up skiing the freshies until closing time, with a great contact high....


----------



## JayKay PE

Snow is finally coming to the Midwest!  Yay!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE hey I saw your comment in the 15k spam thread but it’s locked. 
 

I need to pass it eventually but I have a few years. My boss wants to retire so his boss is expecting me to take over in the next 2-3 years and I just have to pass the exam. I won’t even stamp anything. Not my job to do it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Will.I.Am PE Love the new name!!!!!!!!!!!

answering your question from the locked spam thread, this was my first attempt so I have a free re-take with EET.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> @Will.I.Am PE Love the new name!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> answering your question from the locked spam thread, this was my first attempt so I have a free re-take with EET.


The EET office is only a few exits up the freeway from my office. Let me know if they give you any trouble! :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The EET office is only a few exits up the freeway from my office. Let me know if they give you any trouble! :rotflmao:


Lol thanks! 
 

I missed it. Did you pass...again??


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Went to the doctor and it’s just an overuse injury. I can return to running in a few weeks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Did you pass...again??


Yep!



civilrobot said:


> it’s just an overuse injury.


Boo, be careful! Good luck!


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> @JayKay PE hey I saw your comment in the 15k spam thread but it’s locked.
> 
> 
> I need to pass it eventually but I have a few years. My boss wants to retire so his boss is expecting me to take over in the next 2-3 years and I just have to pass the exam. I won’t even stamp anything. Not my job to do it.


Okay.  I think EET lets you re-take the class within a year, right?  If they do, not going to lie, I say do the run.  Train for it.  Get back into shape, and then really enjoy competing, and then take that racing win energy and transfer it into a PE exam win!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> @Will.I.Am PE Love the new name!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> answering your question from the locked spam thread, this was my first attempt so I have a free re-take with EET.


Cool! So you're going to take it again in April?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Cool! So you're going to take it again in April?


I am still thinking it through and getting over the results. I’ll decide after Christmas. I have time to think it through. 
 

It’s not a super simple decision because I have a kid and my husband and I are trying to do some other things in our new house. There’s always something going on so it’s a delicate balance.


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this the post-spam support group thread? Spammers Anonymous?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this the post-spam support group thread? Spammers Anonymous?


Lol I missed a couple of conversations in the spam thread and now I’m trying to play catch up.

unless you also have some advice... I’ll take it lol


----------



## Orchid PE

I miss spam.

top


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  I think EET lets you re-take the class within a year, right?  If they do, not going to lie, I say do the run.  Train for it.  Get back into shape, and then really enjoy competing, and then take that racing win energy and transfer it into a PE exam win!


On EET's website, it says: "Your free offer has to be redeemed in the following session."  :sniff:

Though if they let @civilrobot delay it, I'd certainly say go for it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am PE said:


> On EET's website, it says: "Your free offer has to be redeemed in the following session."  :sniff:
> 
> Though if they let @civilrobot delay it, I'd certainly say go for it.


Look at you doing the Lord’s work. I couldn’t drag myself to the website to look it up. Thanks! Well I guess the policy made the decision for me.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I will start a Help Civilrobot thread or whatever in January lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Bob’s Burgers is the best


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I'm refreshing FL's license lookup. Waiting for license numbers to be generated and sent out. Then gonna buy an embossing seal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm gonna get a self inking one.

My former manager had a stamp and a busted old ink pad. 

I was the satisfying noise of "ker thunk" as I practice since my company doesn't have work in VT rn so it'll be awhile before I seal anything


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> "ker thunk"


You meant, "ker thunk, bitches." @LyceeFruit is hard to kill.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You meant, "ker thunk, bitches." @LyceeFruit is hard to kill.


The woodchipper disagrees with you


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> The woodchipper disagrees with you


Touché. Tu as raison.

To be fair, I said HARD to kill, not impossible to kill.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Touché. Tu as raison.
> 
> To be fair, I said HARD to kill, not impossible to kill.


I believe I also died by candy canes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I believe I also died by candy canes


Fine, you win. @LyceeFruit is very easy to kill.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I miss spam.
> 
> top


Absence makes the heart grow fonder... It will be back in April!


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm gonna get a self inking one.
> 
> My former manager had a stamp and a busted old ink pad.
> 
> I was the satisfying noise of "ker thunk" as I practice since my company doesn't have work in VT rn so it'll be awhile before I seal anything


Self-inking is the way to go! For PE stamps and for return address stamps, too.

Damn that's a reminder I need to get a new PE stamo in my married name. Do you guys think I should get this one?

https://www.pestamps.com/product/california-professional-engineer-bear-stamp/

The bear is so much more interesting!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm keeping my name if I get married so I won't have to re-order my stamp unless I break it. 

Current Boyfriend's last name is not an improvement


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Current Boyfriend's last name is not an improvement


BUUUURRRNNN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Self-inking is the way to go! For PE stamps and for return address stamps, too.
> 
> Damn that's a reminder I need to get a new PE stamo in my married name. Do you guys think I should get this one?
> 
> https://www.pestamps.com/product/california-professional-engineer-bear-stamp/
> 
> The bear is so much more interesting!


If you do it, I'll do it.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> If you do it, I'll do it.


Deal! Not going to buy it right this moment, but in the next month or so, I plan to!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> BUUUURRRNNN


It isnt a step down either tho. Its not much shorter so


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It isnt a step down either tho. Its not much shorter so


My poor wife went from 9 letters to 10 when she married me. And the name got even worse, too.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Self-inking is the way to go! For PE stamps and for return address stamps, too.
> 
> Damn that's a reminder I need to get a new PE stamo in my married name. Do you guys think I should get this one?
> 
> https://www.pestamps.com/product/california-professional-engineer-bear-stamp/
> 
> The bear is so much more interesting!


Is that California's standard seal, or do they have different ones to pick from?

Florida only has one approved for PEs and it's lame.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is that California's standard seal, or do they have different ones to pick from?
> 
> Florida only has one approved for PEs and it's lame.


There are apparently two base options, where you can modify a few things, like whether you want it to say "Licensed Professional Engineer", "Registered Professional Engineer", or "Professional Engineer", and what kind of border you want. The basic guidelines for the California stamp are here: https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/laws/boardrules.pdf on pages 11-12.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

THIS IS WHERE THE CHATTER WENT YAY I MISS YOU GUYS


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

What in the name of hellsite is this?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> What in the name of hellsite is this?


Wut


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wut


SPAMdom topics?


----------



## Orchid PE

We're all adults here, why don't we just start a new spam thread?


----------



## Orchid PE

But, only for PEs.


----------



## Orchid PE

We also need a Guys Only subform for guys to show off there PE'ness.


----------



## Master slacker

Chattaneer PE said:


> We also need a Guys Only subform for guys to show off there PE'ness.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> We also need a Guys Only subform for guys to show off there PE'ness.


Girls only forum: talk about periods, hair coloring, deep-rooted, crippling family issues, and friendship

Guys only forum: #dickpics


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> We also need a Guys Only subform for guys to show off there PE'ness.


I'd like the record to reflect that I oppose having D-Pic forum on these boards. Thank you.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Girls only forum: talk about periods, hair coloring, deep-rooted, crippling family issues, and friendship
> 
> Guys only forum: #dickpics


Probably would end up:

Guys only forum: bewbz


----------



## Orchid PE

And not even pictures, just guys typing different spellings of boobz.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> And not even pictures, just guys typing different spellings of boobz.


quality content.

80085, 8008135  

On a completely different random topic. Is there a way to change your username? I never expected to be actively posting on here and thus used my actual name which was a mistake now that I think about it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spickett said:


> quality content.
> 
> 80085, 8008135
> 
> On a completely different random topic. Is there a way to change your username? I never expected to be actively posting on here and thus used my actual name which was a mistake not that I think about it.


Click username at top right &gt; Account Settings &gt; Display Name

Gonna change it to spigot?


----------



## JayKay PE

Spickett said:


> quality content.
> 
> 80085, 8008135
> 
> On a completely different random topic. Is there a way to change your username? I never expected to be actively posting on here and thus used my actual name which was a mistake now that I think about it.


Easy to change your name.

You can never change your icon, though, because we'll never know who you are.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> You can never change your icon, though, because we'll never know who you are.


Yupp


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Nice. I feel much more anonymous. Thank you 

Redacted


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Nice. I feel much more anonymous. Thank you
> 
> -Guy Formerly Known as George Washington


FTR, I don't think anyone thought that was your real name.

Maybe it was just me. IDK.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> FTR, I don't think anyone thought that was your real name.
> 
> Maybe it was just me. IDK.


Wait, was that their real name?  I mean, I am JK irl, which is why I have it.  I think most of the users has usernames that are kinda referencing their real name.

Engineers are practical like that.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, was that their real name?  I mean, I am JK irl, which is why I have it.  I think most of the users has usernames that are kinda referencing their real name.
> 
> Engineers are practical like that.


Do you drive a Jeep?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you drive a Jeep?


I drive a Corolla S.  The spoiler means I go fast.  The Toyota means, not really.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, was that their real name?  I mean, I am JK irl, which is why I have it.  I think most of the users has usernames that are kinda referencing their real name.
> 
> Engineers are practical like that.


It made sense at the time, but it's both my first and last name that got to bothering me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you drive a Jeep?


I DRIVE A JEEP!!!! It's a TJ though.


----------



## NikR_PE

_TheDude_ said:


> It made sense at the time, but it's both my first and last name that got to bothering me.


Your name was * *?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I drive a Corolla S.  The spoiler means I go fast.  The Toyota means, not really.


Missed opportunity. You could be driving a Jeep JK.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Redacted


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I DRIVE A JEEP!!!! It's a TJ though.


I used to own a TJ. Two TJs. Had a '98 and an '06. Never again.

I don't think I'll ever own a jeep again. Have you seen the crash test videos? The kids don't survive in the back of the JK/JLs.


----------



## NikR_PE

Either we need to go up and delete all references to your name or you might as well change it back.


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> G. Washington


I'm telling ya, Spigot would've been a nice alternative.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Missed opportunity. You could be driving a Jeep JK.


But but, I can get so many miles on my Toyota!  And the doors don't just fall off!  I'll take my 'JK' in Starbucks, where I confuse the baristas and they aren't sure if my name is 'JK' or if I now want to change/cancel my order.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> S. Pickett


S....Pick it?  Pick it good?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I used to own a TJ. Two TJs. Had a '98 and an '06. Never again.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever own a jeep again. Have you seen the crash test videos? The kids don't survive in the back of the JK/JLs.


My motto is never have a jeep as your daily vehicle. Death wobble has been a constant battle with both of the TJs I've owned. That being said I sold off my other daily and now my TJ is the work horse. I'll hopefully get a JKU in the future so I can drive one while I fix broken stuff on the other. lol...but not really cause that shit sucks.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> But but, I can get so many miles on my Toyota!  And the doors don't just fall off!  I'll take my 'JK' in Starbucks, where I confuse the baristas and they aren't sure if my name is 'JK' or if I now want to change/cancel my order.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> Either we need to go up and delete all references to your name or you might as well change it back.


I'm not that paranoid about it. I'm planning on going back and deleting my comments referencing it in a bit.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I'm not that paranoid about it. I'm planning on going back and deleting my comments referencing it in a bit.


But we'll always know.  

And EB never forgets.


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> TJ is the work horse





(idk if you have the 2.5 or 4.0, but It's funny)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> But we'll always know.
> 
> And EB never forgets.


And never forgives (things done in mafia)


----------



## NikR_PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I'm not that paranoid about it. I'm planning on going back and deleting my comments referencing it in a bit.


Did my part


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15606
> 
> 
> (idk if you have the 2.5 or 4.0, but It's funny)


My first one was a 98 4 banger. Had to downshift into 4th to get up hills on the interstate. I have 6 cyl now that I had regeared to 4.56. It's nice comparatively.


----------



## JayKay PE

Getting off Jeeps: eyelash extensions/fill-ins?  Worth it?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I 100% had no idea it was referencing your name @_TheDude_


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Getting off Jeeps: eyelash extensions/fill-ins?  Worth it?


Nope, not worth it.

Go back to the Girl's only forum.

Back to jeeps:

I would definitely own a Willys.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Getting off Jeeps: eyelash extensions/fill-ins?  Worth it?


Guys Perspective: As long as you don't over do it. If its the semi permanent ones then don't go so full that it looks off when you don't wear makeup. If you're talking about the temporary ones then don't do them all the time. It's nice from time to time but I don't think its warranted every day.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Nope, not worth it.
> 
> Go back to the Girl's only forum.
> 
> Back to jeeps:
> 
> I would definitely own a Willys.


I wan't an LJ but that's next to impossible since the money you'd have to spend to get a nice one is close enough to a JKU that'd I'd spend the extra to get 2 more doors.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Getting off Jeeps: eyelash extensions/fill-ins?  Worth it?


seems like a lot of effort


----------



## Orchid PE

I might be weird, but: I think most women are more beautiful the less makeup they wear.

Back to Jeeps.

Let me tell the story of the '98 I bought.

In Dec 2017 I found a really nice 1998 TJ 2.5L. It was in great condition, no frame or body rust, brand new 31" BFGs, 2" lift, bed-lined tub on the inside, etc. Paid $6,500, which is great considering Jeeps in that area normally sell $10k-$15k (even after being heavily off-roaded, because was near the beach and _everyone_ wants a Jeep).

So after driving it around for 2 weeks, one cold morning I cranked her up and a loud knocking started. I spent a week trying to figure out where the knocking was coming from, and I concluded it had to be a piston.

So next Saturday I pulled the engine and started breaking it down. At the end of day, after _everything_ was taken apart and I was left with just the engine block with pistons in it, I removed them one by one. The last one I pulled out is when I noticed a broken piston skirt.

Over the next few weeks I ordered new parts for everything and reassembled the engine. After about 3 weeks I cranked her back up, and she ran beautifully.

Then I sold her this past April, because the plan was to move to TN and I didn't want to have to haul her up here.


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I wan't an LJ but that's next to impossible since the money you'd have to spend to get a nice one is close enough to a JKU that'd I'd spend the extra to get 2 more doors.


The 2006 I had was an LJ. It was my wife's first car. Only had 90k miles on it when we sold it in 2016. It was immaculate. Never been off-road, never abused, only babied.

We sold it because we needed a 4dr vehicle because we were making babies.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The 2006 I had was an LJ. It was my wife's first car. Only had 90k miles on it when we sold it in 2016. It was immaculate. Never been off-road, never abused, only babied.
> 
> We sold it because we needed a 4dr vehicle because we were making babies.


My kiddo loves climbing from the tire through the side window during the summer. Now that it's winter I hate having to buckle him in from the front. While it's possible it's not practical.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I might be weird, but: I think most women are more beautiful the less makeup they wear.


Correction: you don't know how much makeup we're wearing, so 'natural' makeup looks like we're wearing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all...


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I feel like I need @vee043324 to weigh in on eyelashes.  I'm like 90% sure they either have them done, or have had them done.

I might do them for special events? Not going to lie, I liked the perm mascara but not sure I want that many chemicals near my eyes again...


----------



## Master slacker

Get a sharpie


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Correction: you don't know how much makeup we're wearing, so 'natural' makeup looks like we're wearing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all...


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I feel like I need @vee043324 to weigh in on eyelashes.  I'm like 90% sure they either have them done, or have had them done.
> 
> I might do them for special events? Not going to lie, I liked the perm mascara but not sure I want that many chemicals near my eyes again...


http://engineerboards.com/forum/79-engineer-girls-forum/


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> http://engineerboards.com/forum/79-engineer-girls-forum/


http://engineerboards.com/forum/69-engineer-guys-forum


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> http://engineerboards.com/forum/69-engineer-guys-forum


But that would be the number we would use.


----------



## vee043324

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I feel like I need @vee043324 to weigh in on eyelashes.  I'm like 90% sure they either have them done, or have had them done.
> 
> I might do them for special events? Not going to lie, I liked the perm mascara but not sure I want that many chemicals near my eyes again...


I've never done extentions because my lashes are already really long but flat, so instead I have done lash perms/lifts and I love them.


----------



## Orchid PE

This is what I'm seeing:



vee043324 said:


> I've never done extentions because my lashes are already really long but flat, so instead I have done lash perms/lifts and I love them.




But this is the type of stuff I want to see:


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> http://engineerboards.com/forum/69-engineer-guys-forum






Chattaneer PE said:


> But that would be the number we would use.


False - http://engineerboards.com/forum/80085-engineer-guys-forum


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I'd like the record to reflect that I oppose having D-Pic forum on these boards. Thank you.


What he said.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

_TheDude_ said:


> Redacted


This is the quality content for which I come to this forum. I am rarely disappointed here.


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> False - http://engineerboards.com/forum/80085-engineer-guys-forum





http://engineerboards.com/forum/7175-engineer-guys-forum


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

16 minutes...and a business lunch... and I'm free until 2020!


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> 16 minutes...and a business lunch... and I'm free until 2020!


lucky.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> We're all adults here, why don't we just start a new spam thread?


No.


----------



## leggo PE

_TheDude_ said:


> It's a TJ though.






Chattaneer PE said:


> I used to own a TJ. Two TJs.


Um, why is everyone saying they used to own @tj_PE??


----------



## User1

Yea what's up with that?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I feel like I need @vee043324 to weigh in on eyelashes.  I'm like 90% sure they either have them done, or have had them done.
> 
> I might do them for special events? Not going to lie, I liked the perm mascara but not sure I want that many chemicals near my eyes again...


I had eyelash extensions once. I liked how they looked a lot, but they took some getting used to (mainly because my eyelashes were suddenly much more full sure to the extensions). They weren't uncomfortable, but in the end, they were way too high maintenance for me (I mean, heck, blow drying my hair is too high maintenance for me, so of course this was).
 

I think they'd be nice for a fancy/special event, but honestly, I will probably never get them again.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> I had eyelash extensions once. I liked how they looked a lot, but they took some getting used to (mainly because my eyelashes were suddenly much more full sure to the extensions). They weren't uncomfortable, but in the end, they were way too high maintenance for me (I mean, heck, blow drying my hair is too high maintenance for me, so of course this was).
> 
> 
> I think they'd be nice for a fancy/special event, but honestly, I will probably never get them again.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I had eyelash extensions once. I liked how they looked a lot, but they took some getting used to (mainly because my eyelashes were suddenly much more full sure to the extensions). They weren't uncomfortable, but in the end, they were way too high maintenance for me (I mean, heck, blow drying my hair is too high maintenance for me, so of course this was).
> 
> 
> I think they'd be nice for a fancy/special event, but honestly, I will probably never get them again.


Tbh, I think I might just stick with a lengthening/thickening mascara?  I think the amount of glue/adhesives that go into the extensions kinda scare me off.  I already wear contacts/have crap eyes, so I feel like I might be pushing it by getting those done.  I might get microblading for my eyebrows (or I've been looking into it).  My eyebrows are a weird mix of really blond and ash blond, so it looks patchy in the morning.  I could just keep filling them in every morning, but I end up rubbing them off in frustration throughout the day at work.

Also have to decide if I want to bring a holiday dress with me when traveling home, or if it's going to be boots + jeans for me the whole week.


----------



## mudpuppy

Chattaneer PE said:


> The 2006 I had was an LJ. It was my wife's first car. Only had 90k miles on it when we sold it in 2016. It was immaculate. Never been off-road, never abused, only babied.
> 
> We sold it because we needed a 4dr vehicle because we were making babies.




So it's easier to make babies in a 4 door than in an LJ?

Also, what's the point of having a Wrangler if it never goes off road?  That's like having a boat that doesn't go in the water.


----------



## JayKay PE

mudpuppy said:


> So it's easier to make babies in a 4 door than in an LJ?
> 
> Also, what's the point of having a Wrangler if it never goes off road?  That's like having a boat that doesn't go in the water.


...but what about a car that goes in the water?


----------



## leggo PE

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE

HAVING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

mudpuppy said:


> So it's easier to make babies in a 4 door than in an LJ?
> 
> Also, what's the point of having a Wrangler if it never goes off road?  That's like having a boat that doesn't go in the water.


----------



## mudpuppy

Now JayKay is on my blocked list, along with Master Slacker and texjennah


----------



## User1

mudpuppy said:


> Now JayKay is on my blocked list, along with Master Slacker and texjennah


LOL bah humbug


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Favorite Christmas movie rn:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Orchid PE

Can I ask why this thread is called Random Topics 3.1 instead of 3.14?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> View attachment 15646


No...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@MadamPirate @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SP--. Er, Random Topic-ers...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Since we're engineers...shouldn't the title be stochastic topics?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Happy I'm officially on vacation time! (I had to go in and do my timesheet for the next two weeks, oops.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Saturday workday! Looks like I have the whole building to myself...


----------



## Orchid PE

So I've been trying to get caught up on all our trash here, because we had tons of boxes to throw away from the move. Since I don't have a recycling can, I've been slowing getting rid of boxes each week. But then my garage trash can has been slowly getting full from more Christmas present boxes and packaging.

I thought I was going to get all caught up this week, but then I remembered my trash gets picked up on Wednesdays. So this week and next week = no trash pick up (they're a private company and don't do extra pickups because of holidays).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I've been trying to get caught up on all our trash here, because we had tons of boxes to throw away from the move. Since I don't have a recycling can, I've been slowing getting rid of boxes each week. But then my garage trash can has been slowly getting full from more Christmas present boxes and packaging.
> 
> I thought I was going to get all caught up this week, but then I remembered my trash gets picked up on Wednesdays. So this week and next week = no trash pick up (they're a private company and don't do extra pickups because of holidays).


Is there anywhere nearby you can take your boxes and other recyclables? Our city has recycle bins located throughout for dropoff.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is there anywhere nearby you can take your boxes and other recyclables? Our city has recycle bins located throughout for dropoff.


I got rid of about half by giving them away on Craigslist, but I still had like 30 boxes left.

We do have a dump, but it's only open 7-3, mon-fri. Most useless dump hours ever.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is there anywhere nearby you can take your boxes and other recyclables? Our city has recycle bins located throughout for dropoff.


So I just looked it up and the city does provide curbside recycling pickup for the holidays, but I'm not in city limits


----------



## Orchid PE

What sort of crap is this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> What sort of crap is this.
> 
> View attachment 15650


Seriously. It’s like they don’t want you to care about the environment or something.


----------



## Orchid PE

Silly structural engineers


----------



## NikR_PE

> 59 minutes ago, Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> Silly structural engineers



The music led me to believe it was gonna be more intense than it actually was.


----------



## Orchid PE

They hardworked 96 hours lol

Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Got my stamp in the mail, today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Got my stamp in the mail, today.


Uh oh, you’re official now...


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Got my stamp in the mail, today.


I still need my number


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I still need my number


Your stamp doesn't have your number on it??


----------



## Orchid PE

I've just been using this in the interim.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's obviously self inking, but I'd like to switch to embossing.


----------



## Orchid PE

The board gets real quiet during the holidays.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> The board gets real quiet during the holidays.


Sorry, I was taught not to talk with my mouth full.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry, I was taught not to talk with my mouth full.


Are you stuffing your face with holiday food?

I was hoping to get some distractions on EB while at work this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you stuffing your face with holiday food?


Not yet, but today is Christmas celebration #1 of 3, so I fully expect to be shortly.



Chattaneer PE said:


> I was hoping to get some distractions on EB while at work this week.


If you run out of ideas, may I suggest a roll of Saran Wrap to your boss’ office?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If you run out of ideas, may I suggest a roll of Saran Wrap to your boss’ office?


Idk if a) he has a sense of humor, and b) I know him well enough to pull that off (only been here 5 months).

That would def. be something I could pull off with my boss at my last job.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in the office!


----------



## Orchid PE

Any good random topics to talk about?


----------



## leggo PE

How much should I prepare for my "review" that's happening the first week of January, when my last day at this job is that Friday?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are you just changing jobs or changing companies?


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you just changing jobs or changing companies?


Companies! New job at new company.


----------



## Orchid PE

Congratulations!

Idk. I've never prepared for a review before, so I don't have any good advice.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> How much should I prepare for my "review" that's happening the first week of January, when my last day at this job is that Friday?


I am not even sure why the boss is having it. This might as well be replaced with an exit interview.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Companies! New job at new company.


Congrats.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am not even sure why the boss is having it. This might as well be replaced an exit interview.


It was just a general email sent to all the employees. I'm thinking it will be more of an exit interview for me.


----------



## leggo PE

After an incredibly slow day, I'm headed home! We'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Orchid PE

Merry Christmas eve!


----------



## Orchid PE

Random topic: Neuralink

Would you do it?

I was so excited when I found out what they were doing, and I'm happy to think that during my lifetime these will probably start to become the norm.

https://youtu.be/r-vbh3t7WVI


----------



## chart94 PE

SIMPLY


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Orchid PE

chart94 said:


> SIMPLY


Orange

100% juice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> SIMPLY


No...


----------



## chart94 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Having


----------



## chart94 PE

A


----------



## chart94 PE

WONDERFUL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> WONDERFUL


No...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CHRISTMAS EVE now stop singing that


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Santa tracker: https://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Santa tracker: https://www.noradsanta.org/


One of my favorite things about Christmas.


----------



## Orchid PE

Merry Christmas!


----------



## blybrook PE

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Merry Christmas!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MY STAMP IS HERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> MY STAMP IS HERE


STAMP ALL THE THINGS!!!


----------



## leggo PE

I hope everyone had a nice, warm, cozy, lovely Christmas!

Mine was good in its own way! We had my family's traditional Christmas Day goose dinner on Christmas Eve and yesterday ended with actually pretty good Chinese food, a la the Jewish Christmas way. I've never done that before, but it was fun!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Parents gave us all matching shirts/onesie for the baby:




@LyceeFruit PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Parents gave us all matching shirts/onesie for the baby:
> 
> View attachment 15671
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


O. M. Squeeee.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’ve been on my couch all day... only moving for snacks. This is great!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> only moving for snacks


Same...but I'm in the office. Also, luckyyy!


----------



## Orchid PE

Bleh. I went to work yesterday. 

Such an odd week so far. Went in Monday, off Tuesday and Wednesday, went in yesterday, off today. I'm all out of wack.


----------



## Orchid PE

So my parents came into town yesterday and I gave my dad his "Christmas gift" of me passing the exam.

So I thought I had him beat in age for getting licensed, but apparently when he was 23 he got licensed in California while stationed in Italy... That was an interesting story.


----------



## Road Guy

are you both the same discipline?

My grandfather was an ME, he was a large influence on me growing up and his PE # had only 3 digits - But when he first got out of college ( just in time to get drafted for WW2) most states didn't have an exam, so his first couple states he just got based on his degree and later he had to take the exam for some work they were doing in Michigan.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm electrical, he's mechanical, but practices civil, structural, and environmental.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

THE DESK IS FINALLY DONE!!!

Mostly lol. We're getting a different power strip thats flat plug so the computer tower can be rotated and be against the wall. I still need to set up our little phone charging station.

And unbeknowest to him, I ordered myself a new bib/medal plaque and will hang it up - I need to find my medals tho. I only kept a couple and I like seeing my Boston medal, reminds me that once running was fun and possible. Ill never run another marathon but I'd like to be back into half marathon shape.

Im also gonna get different curtains - shorter ones and lighter color (he is aware and asked for shorter)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@LyceeFruit PE where did you get the desk from again?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> @LyceeFruit PE where did you get the desk from again?


Legs are ikea finnvard - i painted and sealed them (white was out of stock so I got the birch)

Top is a 25in wide piece of butcher block countertop that we cut down to 5ft long and then Boyfriend widened using the scrap so its 28in wide. I sealed it as well


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Legs are ikea finnvard - i painted and sealed them (white was out of stock so I got the birch)
> 
> Top is a 25in wide piece of butcher block countertop that we cut down to 5ft long and then Boyfriend widened using the scrap so its 28in wide. I sealed it as well


ah! my husband was looking over my shoulder and saw the picture. he really likes it! it's the only desk that we've agreed on so far. lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot haha nice! Boyfriend didnt have.much say in it except for dimensions, color was all me. I'd like to figure out a good drawer or tote situation for the left trestle...

We have a wireway installed underneath as well


----------



## Orchid PE

The wife and I got back into Minecraft over the holidays after 4+ years of not playing. I forgot how addicting it is. I set up a server for us and now we just sit in bed in the evenings on our laptops building another life together.

Had to find something else to do now that The Office and Friends are leaving Netflix.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just got my license number. Time to order a seal.


----------



## Orchid PE

And now I just generated my certificate. FL doesn't mail out certificates, they just require you to create an account, link your license, and then generate a PDF certificate.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> And now I just generated my certificate. FL doesn't mail out certificates, they just require you to create an account, link your license, and then generate a PDF certificate.


My email from VT said "your license is ready for printing" but shows the full license and the wallet size license on the same page in the PDF but the full license shown is like the size of a commercial check... They mailed my EIT cert so I'm hoping they mail me the PE too 

I need a copy of it for our PE wall at regional HQ. Im likely not going to display it in my cube - we have low walls so it'd have to lean and I can't stand clutter on my desk


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My email from VT said "your license is ready for printing" but shows the full license and the wallet size license on the same page in the PDF but the full license shown is like the size of a commercial check... They mailed my EIT cert so I'm hoping they mail me the PE too
> 
> I need a copy of it for our PE wall at regional HQ. Im likely not going to display it in my cube - we have low walls so it'd have to lean and I can't stand clutter on my desk


I've seen some licenses that size, like the size of a check. FL did mail my EIT certificate, but a year or two ago they stopped mailing everything. Probably just to save money.


----------



## Orchid PE

Last work day of 2019.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've seen some licenses that size, like the size of a check. FL did mail my EIT certificate, but a year or two ago they stopped mailing everything. Probably just to save money.


I know historically they were 8.5x11 ish.

And I don't know anyone who has gotten a VT one recently. They switched their system from paper to online in 2017/2018. Half of my application was paper and half was online, it was not ideal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Last work day of 2019.


last vacation day of 2019.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've seen some licenses that size, like the size of a check. FL did mail my EIT certificate, but a year or two ago they stopped mailing everything. Probably just to save money.


California is interesting. We get a somewhat fancy (not _nearly_ as fancy as Missouri, homagahhh...) 8.5"x11" wall certificate, AND a strangely-larger-than-a-credit-card paper wallet certificate that we have to laminate, AND a plastic credit-card-sized ID card. Not sure when I'd have to show it, but in a pinch I can scrape ice off my windshield with it?


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy New Year! (@Dleg in Guam kicked off the New Year a little over 3 hours ago).

Guam - Where America's day begins!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> California is interesting. We get a somewhat fancy (not _nearly_ as fancy as Missouri, homagahhh...) 8.5"x11" wall certificate, AND a strangely-larger-than-a-credit-card paper wallet certificate that we have to laminate, AND a plastic credit-card-sized ID card. Not sure when I'd have to show it, but in a pinch I can scrape ice off my windshield with it?


I did also get a wallet card to print off.

One would think with all the money I paid to them for licensure they could afford to print and mail a nice certificate.


----------



## Orchid PE

We went from this:




To this:




No gothlic fonts or anything.


----------



## Orchid PE

Happy New Year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy hindsight!


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> We went from this:
> 
> View attachment 15699
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 15700
> 
> 
> No gothlic fonts or anything.


I don’t understand Florida lol. I received my license at the end of November and then a few weeks later, I received a paper certificate in the mail that looks like the old style. Not complaining at all as the mailed certificate is very nice but I didn’t think I’d get one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Day 1 of reducing my coffee intake. Something I've been meaning to do for weeks lol. Going back to 1 cup of coffee at work, instead of 2.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Guess its time to get to studying, I woke up in a panic cause I had a dream that I waiting until the day before the April PE exam to start studying. Welcome to 2020.


----------



## Orchid PE

The rain has begun.

Looks like it's going to be raining all weekend.


----------



## Orchid PE

Ranger1316 said:


> I don’t understand Florida lol. I received my license at the end of November and then a few weeks later, I received a paper certificate in the mail that looks like the old style. Not complaining at all as the mailed certificate is very nice but I didn’t think I’d get one.


November 2018 or 2019?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Back at work today.. slowly adjusting to wearing pants with a zipper again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Chattaneer PE I wore sweats and stretch pants for like the past 2 weeks. lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Bleh. Boss just reminded everyone monthly activity reports are due. I hate trying to go back through the month and making a write up on everything I've worked on.

Feels like lazy micro-managing tbh.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> @Chattaneer PE I wore sweats and stretch pants for like the past 2 weeks. lol


Gotcha! Yeah, I was wondering.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Back at work today.. slowly adjusting to wearing pants with a zipper again.


NY&amp;Co makes dress pants without buttons or zippers. They are essentially yoga pants and like 45$. Come in long or short inseams. LOVE THEM. 

just sayin'


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> NY&amp;Co makes dress pants without buttons or zippers. They are essentially yoga pants and like 45$. Come in long or short inseams. LOVE THEM.
> 
> just sayin'


Pants with a restricting waistband and zipper keep me in check. lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Pants with a restricting waistband and zipper keep me in check. lol


the patterned ones don't have as forgiving of a waistband as the solid black ones. it's a different material


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I need to purchase a spin bike and I can't decide on which one to get. No I'm not getting a Peleton. I just one a regular schmegular spin bike that won't break and has a computer, a water bottle holder, and a place to put my phone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Also, I get to find out if I can train for a 10 miler that I set my sites on. The doctor will tell me if I'm good to go. My knee is better but not 100%.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> the patterned ones don't have as forgiving of a waistband as the solid black ones. it's a different material


now I have to buy them. NY&amp;Co, take my money!


----------



## Orchid PE

So another house in my neighborhood burned down over the weekend. Started Saturday afternoon, and the fire department was there yesterday still controlling the little bit that was left.

This is the 3rd house in our neighborhood to burn down. The house we are currently living in is newly built, because the house before burned down. Hopefully house fires are like that lightning never strikes the same place twice sort of thing lol.

Nobody was hurt. It was an older man that lived there by himself. He had a fire going in the fireplace and for some reason left it going while he ran some errands. He's staying in the neighbor's house for now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Also, I get to find out if I can train for a 10 miler that I set my sites on. The doctor will tell me if I'm good to go. My knee is better but not 100%.


fingers crossed for you!

i have 2 10mi i've signed up for. the first one isn't gonna be pretty lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> fingers crossed for you!
> 
> i have 2 10mi i've signed up for. the first one isn't gonna be pretty lol


when is it?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I have logged on.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> when is it?


1st one is 2 Feb, I got sick before Christmas so my already sad running tanked. So it'll be a run/walk effort. It's one of my fave races and I was literally the first person to sign up when it opened so I MUST BE THERE.

And the 2nd one, 2 May. I've wanted to do it since 2016 but because of the PE &amp; then Boston Marathon, I couldn't


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 1st one is 2 Feb, I got sick before Christmas so my already sad running tanked. So it'll be a run/walk effort. It's one of my fave races and I was literally the first person to sign up when it opened so I MUST BE THERE.
> 
> And the 2nd one, 2 May. I've wanted to do it since 2016 but because of the PE &amp; then Boston Marathon, I couldn't


yikes! I was thinking that you could pull it off if the race was in March. Just do your best. 

Mine is 2 weeks before the April exam. I'm hoping to use training as a stress reliever but I need to meet with a couple of doctors to talk through some health issues that I picked up due to sitting around and collecting stress from the last exam cycle.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> yikes! I was thinking that you could pull it off if the race was in March. Just do your best.
> 
> Mine is 2 weeks before the April exam. I'm hoping to use training as a stress reliever but I need to meet with a couple of doctors to talk through some health issues that I picked up due to sitting around and collecting stress from the last exam cycle.


I covered just over 5mi yesterday so I'll finish it. It just won't be fast and there will definitely be walking. 

I have a half at the end of March LOL

Good luck with the docs!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Re-entry has been rough. 

I already broke a fingernail.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Re-entry has been rough.
> 
> I already broke a fingernail.


I'm not doing too bad, so far, but that's mostly because work has been slow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I'm not doing too bad, so far, but that's mostly because work has been slow.


I'm already swamped. I'm harassing you guys while eating lunch.


----------



## txjennah PE

Tagging @squaretaper LIT AF PE since this is relevant...

When I was back in Texas for the holidays, I was able to speak with my 14-year-old godsister about the LINGO that's IN with THE YOUTH.

-Received very aggressive no's when I asked her whether THE KIDS still say "It's lit fam" or if they dab. 
-Apparently fam is still a thing. But not lit.
-The kids are still fond of "low key."
-She explained what yeet means, but I already forgot the explanation because it's not a real word that needs to occupy space in my brain.


----------



## Orchid PE

30 More minutes today before I get to head out. Got a doctor's appointment at 3:15.



MadamPirate said:


> Re-entry has been rough.


How I feel every. single. day.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> She explained what yeet means


I still use yeet. I grew up using yeet. Everyone I know uses yeet. How else do you ask someone if they want to go out for lunch?

"Yeet yet?"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> 30 More minutes today before I get to head out. Got a doctor's appointment at 3:15.
> 
> How I feel every. single. day.


I miss naps already.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> aggressive no's


All the more reason for me to keep using it to annoy the youths!

Edit: Thanks @txjennah PE for the field report!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am very tired today due to a late flight (getting in at midnight) and then being unable to get to sleep until like 3am.  Was hoping to go to bed early tonight, but I forgot I have a hair appointment...So I'll be out until maybe 8pm?  Prob later.  And I just want to go to sleeeeeeep.

*edit* Also, my mom and I ate opossum pineapple and we're both dying from some type of stomach issue


----------



## Orchid PE

From a quick google search. Some of these are funny &amp; worrying. List is from Oct 2019, but I feel like some of these are very old.

Awks - Awkward
Cancel - A rejection of a person, place or thing
Cheddar - Money
Dope - Cool or awesome
GOAT - Greatest of all time
Gucci - Good or cool
Hundo P - 100 percent certain
Lit - Amazing
OMG - An abbreviation for "oh my gosh" or "oh my God!"
Rides - Sneakers or shoes
Salty - Bitter
Sic - Something that is cool
Skurt - Go away
Snatched - Looks good
Straight Fire - Hot or trendy
TBH - To be honest
Thirsty - Trying to get attention
V - very
YOLO - You only live once
Bae - "Before anyone else" and is often used to describe a boyfriend or girlfriend
BF/GF - Boyfriend or girlfriend
BFF - Best friends forever
Bruh - Same as "bro"
Creeper - Someone who is socially awkward or tends to have stalker tendencies
Curve - Romantic rejection
Emo - Emotional or a drama queen
Fly - Boys tend to refer to girls they think are good looking as "fly"
Hater or h8er - Someone who hates everything, even their friends
n00b - A person who doesn't want to learn
Ship - Short for 'relationship'
Squad - A group of girls that hang out together regularly
Sus - Suspect, not to be trusted
Tight - In a close relationship
Wanksta - A person trying to act tough, but who isn't really pulling it off
Chillaxin - Chillin' and relaxing.
Crashy - Crazy and trashy 
Hangry - Hungry and angry
Requestion - Request and a question
Tope - Tight and dope
Bye Felicia - A disrespectful way to dismiss someone who is unimportant
CD9 - Code 9, parents are here
POS - Parents over shoulder (often used when texting to warn friends that mom or dad is reading)
Throw Shade - Give someone a dirty look
Tool - Refers to someone who is stupid or a geek
CU46 - See you for sex
GNOC - Get naked on camera
Molly - MDMA, a dangerous party drug
NIFOC - Naked in front of the computer
Netflix and Chill - Used as a front for inviting someone over to make out (or maybe more)
Smash - Casual sex
Turnt Up - To be high or drunk
Zip Ghost - Someone who is high on marijuana and having a hard time functioning
Dexing - Abusing cough syrup
Crunk - Getting high and drunk at the same time
X - Ecstasy
53X - Sex
WTTP - Want to trade photos?
LMIRL - Let's meet in real life


----------



## Orchid PE

That was pretty tope when that awks wanksta was trying to get some cheddar for what they thought were some straight fire gucci rides.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> From a quick google search. Some of these are funny &amp; worrying. List is from Oct 2019, but I feel like some of these are very old.
> 
> Awks - Awkward
> Cancel - A rejection of a person, place or thing
> Cheddar - Money
> Dope - Cool or awesome
> GOAT - Greatest of all time
> Gucci - Good or cool
> Hundo P - 100 percent certain
> Lit - Amazing
> OMG - An abbreviation for "oh my gosh" or "oh my God!"
> Rides - Sneakers or shoes
> Salty - Bitter
> Sic - Something that is cool
> Skurt - Go away
> Snatched - Looks good
> Straight Fire - Hot or trendy
> TBH - To be honest
> Thirsty - Trying to get attention
> V - very
> YOLO - You only live once
> Bae - "Before anyone else" and is often used to describe a boyfriend or girlfriend
> BF/GF - Boyfriend or girlfriend
> BFF - Best friends forever
> Bruh - Same as "bro"
> Creeper - Someone who is socially awkward or tends to have stalker tendencies
> Curve - Romantic rejection
> Emo - Emotional or a drama queen
> Fly - Boys tend to refer to girls they think are good looking as "fly"
> Hater or h8er - Someone who hates everything, even their friends
> n00b - A person who doesn't want to learn
> Ship - Short for 'relationship'
> Squad - A group of girls that hang out together regularly
> Sus - Suspect, not to be trusted
> Tight - In a close relationship
> Wanksta - A person trying to act tough, but who isn't really pulling it off
> Chillaxin - Chillin' and relaxing.
> Crashy - Crazy and trashy
> Hangry - Hungry and angry
> Requestion - Request and a question
> Tope - Tight and dope
> Bye Felicia - A disrespectful way to dismiss someone who is unimportant
> CD9 - Code 9, parents are here
> POS - Parents over shoulder (often used when texting to warn friends that mom or dad is reading)
> Throw Shade - Give someone a dirty look
> Tool - Refers to someone who is stupid or a geek
> CU46 - See you for sex
> GNOC - Get naked on camera
> Molly - MDMA, a dangerous party drug
> NIFOC - Naked in front of the computer
> Netflix and Chill - Used as a front for inviting someone over to make out (or maybe more)
> Smash - Casual sex
> Turnt Up - To be high or drunk
> Zip Ghost - Someone who is high on marijuana and having a hard time functioning
> Dexing - Abusing cough syrup
> Crunk - Getting high and drunk at the same time
> X - Ecstasy
> 53X - Sex
> WTTP - Want to trade photos?
> LMIRL - Let's meet in real life


I still say YOLO, but only ironically.  I've adopted hangry and throw shade.  I haven't heard anyone say "crunk" since like '02 or '03.

I also like messy and extra.  As in "my faux fur hat makes me look like I live in the Arctic and is super extra" because it IS.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am very tired today due to a late flight (getting in at midnight) and then being unable to get to sleep until like 3am.  Was hoping to go to bed early tonight, but I forgot I have a hair appointment...So I'll be out until maybe 8pm?  Prob later.  And I just want to go to sleeeeeeep.
> 
> *edit* Also, my mom and I ate opossum pineapple and we're both dying from some type of stomach issue


What is opossum pineapple? I tried googling but google gave me this.


----------



## Orchid PE

NIFOC makes me laugh every time I read it. Idk why. I need to figure out how to casually work that into a text message conversation with the wife.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Me at home alone*

Wife: "Just checking in on you. What are you up to?"

Me: "NIFOC, playing minecraft."

Wife: *googles NIFOC*

Wife: "Why am I not surprised."


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> What is opossum pineapple? I tried googling but google gave me this.
> 
> *adorable pic snip*


Opossum pineapple = Pineapple that should not have been consumed by humans because it was going bad, and should have instead been thrown to the opossum in the backyard (or to the raccoon garbage party, but we don't like to enable them).


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Opossum pineapple = Pineapple that should not have been consumed by humans because it was going bad, and should have instead been thrown to the opossum in the backyard (or to the raccoon garbage party, but we don't like to enable them).


Raccoon garbage party = new band name


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Raccoon garbage party = new band name


Dangit, beat me to it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is this the SPAM stand-in thread?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raccoon garbage party = new band name
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit, beat me to it!
Click to expand...

I feel like you guys have said this multiple times when it comes to the random sayings we have in our family. I am worried about the number of bands you are in. 

Also, it seems like every thread I post in slowly turns into a spam thread...the nature of the JK


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

everything was going great on my first day back until someone ran up on me asking me a bunch of heavy work questions. dude, I need time to get my bearings. it's only 3:47 PM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

now I just want to retreat to the confines of my snuggie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> my snuggie


Is it a real Snuggie? Or a generic "slanket"? Either way, I want one.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is it a real Snuggie? Or a generic "slanket"? Either way, I want one.


Comfy4lyf!!! My mom got one and I am insanely jealous of her. Like, she’s my mom, she should have bought it for me, right? Instead she flaunts it in the family chat and even let the cat wear it out of spite! Ugggghhhhh!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> let the cat wear it


That's some next-level goading.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I can do it if I take my cowboy boots off.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Opossum pineapple = Pineapple that should not have been consumed by humans because it was going bad, and should have instead been thrown to the opossum in the backyard (or to the raccoon garbage party, but we don't like to enable them).


Do possums and pineapples even exist in the same material plane? 
Luckily we do not have possums in HI (I hear they're mean). Only long ratty weasel shaped creatures called mongoose.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 41 minutes ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:



Tried it, can't do it. I guess I'm a male.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is this the SPAM stand-in thread?


No, you're thinking the Mafia thread.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, you're thinking the Mafia thread.


Is that still going?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Is that still going?


Ya! We’re about to start a new game!


----------



## leggo PE

Do all guys just not have any core strength??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Do all guys just not have any core strength??


It has to do with how far back you are/how much over lean you have. If females have to step back further, they can't do it either. That's also why I can do it without my boots on but not with.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> That's some next-level goading.


My mother is Polish/Irish.  She's always on the next level when it comes to making her children feel strong emotions.



Roarbark said:


> Do possums and pineapples even exist in the same material plane?
> Luckily we do not have possums in HI (I hear they're mean). Only long ratty weasel shaped creatures called mongoose.


I mean, I get my pineapple from the store?  And opossums live kinda near the store?

Opossums aren't mean!  They're just kinda scruffy/look like an old shag purse that was left in the gutter after a long night of partying?  They play dead and hiss to frighten off things!  They eat many, many ticks, don't get lyme disease, and they're one of the few mammals that have a close to null chance of carrying rabies due to their lower body temp!  AND THEY CARRY THEIR BABIES ON THEIR BACK WHICH IS ADORABLE BUT I ALWAYS FEEL SO BAD FOR THE MOM.







...groundhogs, on the other hand, are dicks.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> It has to do with how far back you are/how much over lean you have. If females have to step back further, they can't do it either. That's also why I can do it without my boots on but not with.


I get what you're saying, but my mind immediately went to, 'huh.  I've hear that a suit makes the man, but didn't know a pair of boots let you change sexes so easily'.  There also were wigs involved, but, you know.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Back from the gym spam! @NikR_PE (took me weeks to actually tag you lol - but I've been going to a morning treadmill class. other early morning exercise isn't happening yet tho lol)


----------



## Orchid PE

@leggo PE Is today your last day??


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Opossums aren't mean!  They're just kinda scruffy/look like an old shag purse that was left in the gutter after a long night of partying?  They play dead and hiss to frighten off things!  They eat many, many ticks, don't get lyme disease, and they're one of the few mammals that have a close to null chance of carrying rabies due to their lower body temp!  AND THEY CARRY THEIR BABIES ON THEIR BACK WHICH IS ADORABLE BUT I ALWAYS FEEL SO BAD FOR THE MOM.


Opossums used to kill and eat my dad's chickens.

Needless to say, there are no more opossums messing *to mess *with the chickens.


----------



## txjennah PE

I've been up since 4 am so fuck it.  Worked on a crochet project this am and am now working a half day so I can take a nap before my drum lesson.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> It has to do with how far back you are/how much over lean you have. If females have to step back further, they can't do it either. That's also why I can do it without my boots on but not with.


I'll have to see if me and my wife can do it. I'm thinking she might not be able to, because her torso is short compared to her legs. She'll have to lean forward a little further for her head to reach the wall.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is it a real Snuggie? Or a generic "slanket"? Either way, I want one.


it's an official NFL snuggie. 

we are a blanket richfamily. the softer and plusher, the better. I also have a Comfy pullover.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

the doc said I could run...it came out more like "sure, why not. let's see what happens."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I 100% want that pullover.

A women I follow on IG is a big time backpacker and she's got a down puffy poncho like that pullover. If I get to her level of backpacking, I want to get one for camp. But she's also a ground dweller and I sleep in the trees so I don't know how useful it'd be for me


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Back from the gym spam! @NikR_PE (took me weeks to actually tag you lol - but I've been going to a morning treadmill class. other early morning exercise isn't happening yet tho lol)


Awesome. I barely went most of December due to sickness, holidays and the fact I worked from home most days. Need to get back into it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Comfy = ultimate comfort for older middle-aged Polish woman and angry cats who are forced to wear it to spite their poor daughters who are trapped in Indianapolis.

tru. facts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I sleep in the trees


I'm a hammock sleeper. Too much bad luck with critters walking on me if I sleep on the deck, worth the extra 0.25 lbm.

Also, and I forget where I read/heard it, but for backpacking/bikepacking a good umbrella is more useful/beats a rain jacket in almost every scenario. Surprisingly incongruous with the hardened backpacker style, but if you really think about it, it's kind of genius.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Back from the gym spam!


Woohoo! Keep at it! I'm on day 30 of continuous running! Hooray health-conscious spammers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> "sure, why not. let's see what happens."


"That's why they call it practice." Huehuehuehuehue.

Triple post?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm a hammock sleeper. Too much bad luck with critters walking on me if I sleep on the deck, worth the extra 0.25 lbm.
> 
> Also, and I forget where I read/heard it, but for backpacking/bikepacking a good umbrella is more useful/beats a rain jacket in almost every scenario. Surprisingly incongruous with the hardened backpacker style, but if you really think about it, it's kind of genius.


Idk about that. I've backpacked in some pretty windy rain before and I feel like the umbrella would just catch wind. I could also see it catching on branches when hiking through dense trails.

But in a moderate rain during the summer I could see how it would be preferred. Sometimes rain jackets just don't breathe well enough.

I've seen guys backpack with ponchos and they just get a large enough poncho that it cover them and their pack. That allows for good air flow.

I'm a rain jacket guy in the winter. If it's summer, I just put the pack cover on and put my zip off pants legs on (pants are water proof) and let the top of me get wet. I'm usually already soaking from sweat during the summer. In the winter the rain jacket helps keep a little warmth in.

Idk. I'm just typing thoughts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Awesome. I barely went most of December due to sickness, holidays and the fact I worked from home most days. Need to get back into it.


December was a crapshoot for me. I was getting back into the swing and got knocked down for a week with a chest cold



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm a hammock sleeper. Too much bad luck with critters walking on me if I sleep on the deck, worth the extra 0.25 lbm.
> 
> Also, and I forget where I read/heard it, but for backpacking/bikepacking a good umbrella is more useful/beats a rain jacket in almost every scenario. Surprisingly incongruous with the hardened backpacker style, but if you really think about it, it's kind of genius.


I  my hammock. I don't sleep on the ground lol

I have a raincoat and I brought it with me when I went backpacking. I just got wet tbh. I wore it the last day we were out but it was kind of pointless. Had my pack cover tho. But in the Whites, an umbrella isn't gonna work. Some of our trails are so narrow plus with blowdowns and how rocky/rooty it is, it'd be a PITA.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Just got my fishing licenses too. Boyfriend wants to blueline when we go hiking/backpacking. He's looking at light weight fly rods. And I'll just take the hand-me-down. I don't love fishing but I don't mind it. And it's a fair compromise that when I wake him up at 4am to go hiking, we get to fish at some point during the same trip


----------



## Orchid PE

I like the hammock for summers. They are great at night when it's just stupid hot and miserable in a tent. With a little breeze at night it makes it so relaxing.

I like the tent for winter time, though. I've tried the hammock in the winter, but I can't find a setup that works for me.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> got knocked down for a week with a chest cold


Yup. We had our share of that too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Woo, got my license paperwork all sent in, and now I guess it's time to focus on nutrition and exercise.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I like the hammock for summers. They are great at night when it's just stupid hot and miserable in a tent. With a little breeze at night it makes it so relaxing.
> 
> I like the tent for winter time, though. I've tried the hammock in the winter, but I can't find a setup that works for me.


I've only hammocked in the summer so far. I do have a tent tho.

I want to go backpacking in late fall/early spring. I don't know if I'd ever camp in the winter.

I have too many hobbies. And now a dog who is too young to hike so I'm trying to dial back my expectations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have too many hobbies.


This is not a problem. I don't know how people can be bored in retirement, or bored in general. It's weird.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> dog who is too young to hike


So, the one time I took SquareDoggo hiking, she pooped out after an hour in and I just carried her the rest of the hike. She's 55 pounds. So, for a "working" breed (Boxer/Pit mix), she sure is a wimp. She's a good dog otherwise, I'm very forgiving.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I want to go backpacking in late fall/early spring.


These are the best! Warm enough in the day to be in a short sleeve shirt and shorts, but cool enough at night to be by a fire and not overheat in a sleeping bag.

Gosh I miss camping. We used to go almost every month, now we haven't been since early 2018. It's a little more difficult on a pregnant woman, plus I don't know how to tent camp with a baby.

I'm excited to get back into it once we have all our kids and they're around 2-3 years old.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @leggo PE Is today your last day??


Nope, next Friday. But today is my first work day of this week, since I've been out all week with a terrible cold. I might not make it the whole day today, either. Good thing I'm ending it here at my soon to be old job, vs having just started at my new job!


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> It has to do with how far back you are/how much over lean you have. If females have to step back further, they can't do it either. That's also why I can do it without my boots on but not with.


So it has to do with length of torso? One person in the video said it was apparently due to where a woman typically has her COG vs a man.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> So it has to do with length of torso? One person in the video said it was apparently due to where a woman typically has her COG vs a man.


Well yes, but in relation to the length of your feet.


----------



## Orchid PE

What's with the big red 5 stars now? Supporting members?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What's with the big red 5 stars now?


Honestly, I assumed you did that. :rotflmao:


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What's with the big red 5 stars now?


idk.  I was just about to comment on that.

I feel frightened of being a supporting member now.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Honestly, I assumed you did that. :rotflmao:


lol

I think I revealed too much when I discovered that, so the functionality has been taken away   It's not like I did anything malicious. I'm a good evil genius.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

this massive 5 red stars are throwing me off lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I set up my study plan and my training schedule and now I feel accomplished.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

when it's all said and done, i'm covering about 150 hours of study time. I hit around 340 for the last administration.


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE It doesn't say you're a senior member anymore.

If new member titles are being given out, can mine be green and say "loser member?"


----------



## Orchid PE

And.


----------



## Orchid PE

A.


----------



## Orchid PE

7.


----------



## Road Guy

i was playing with some stuff.. it will recognize you as your correct member "status" once they post again (I think)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE It doesn't say you're a senior member anymore.


Meh, it's all a human construct so who really cares? The MOST important thing is that SPAM persists.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is not a problem. I don't know how people can be bored in retirement, or bored in general. It's weird.
> 
> So, the one time I took SquareDoggo hiking, she pooped out after an hour in and I just carried her the rest of the hike. She's 55 pounds. So, for a "working" breed (Boxer/Pit mix), she sure is a wimp. She's a good dog otherwise, I'm very forgiving.


Moo is being a baby lately. And I'm not carrying a 30lb dog without my harness through 2ft of snow. Yes, I got a harness to carry her in case she got injured - it's called Pack-a-paw


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> These are the best! Warm enough in the day to be in a short sleeve shirt and shorts, but cool enough at night to be by a fire and not overheat in a sleeping bag.
> 
> Gosh I miss camping. We used to go almost every month, now we haven't been since early 2018. It's a little more difficult on a pregnant woman, plus I don't know how to tent camp with a baby.
> 
> I'm excited to get back into it once we have all our kids and they're around 2-3 years old.


My coworker bought property a few towns away and is going to build a house there.

He took his 8.5mo pregnant wife and their two kids there for a week this last fall to camp. The other 2 kids are under 5. None of that sounded enjoyable to me 

There's hiking with baby groups you could join on FB to figure out how to camp with baby.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> lol
> 
> I think I revealed too much when I discovered that, so the functionality has been taken away   It's not like I did anything malicious. I'm a good evil genius.


...don't they all say that before a massive killing of some type?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> ...don't they all say that before a massive killing of some type?


Only if a wood chipper is involved.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I got a harness to carry her in case she got injured - it's called Pack-a-paw


I'm ordering one. This is great.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Only if a wood chipper is involved.


I feel like the wood chipper needs to be mentioned in every round that @LyceeFruit PE plays, just so the tension can mount of whether or not they will be killed in such a manner.  A delightful running gag!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Honestly, I assumed you did that. :rotflmao:


I did, too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm ordering one. This is great.


We also purposefully went for a smaller dog since I didn't want to try and navigate some of our trails with a 60lb pupper strapped to me lol

It's arriving soon so we'll start training her to get used to it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like the wood chipper needs to be mentioned in every round that @LyceeFruit PE plays, just so the tension can mount of whether or not they will be killed in such a manner.  A delightful running gag!


Ouch, there goes years off of my life


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I did, too.


same lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

My boss' kids are in the office today, and I saw his daughter in the break room raiding the snacks. She grabbed two, so I asked her if she was being nice and grabbing one for her brother, and she straight up goes, "No, I'm greedy." I had to smother my laughs because she was killing me.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> My boss' kids are in the office today, and I saw his daughter in the break room raiding the snacks. She grabbed two, so I asked her if she was being nice and grabbing one for her brother, and she straight up goes, "No, I'm greedy." I had to smother my laughs because she was killing me.


...but how did a wood chipper fit in the break room?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> i was playing with some stuff.. it will recognize you as your correct member "status" once they post again (I think)


What are all of the different member types? I've seen jr member, member, veteran, supporting member, charter member, moderators, and admin.


----------



## JayKay PE

Awwwwwww I lost some stars.  T_T


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Honestly, I assumed you did that. :rotflmao:


Now you have 3 silver stars, and I'm down to 3 red stars.

I think I'm losing points


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Now you have 3 silver stars, and I'm down to 3 red stars.
> 
> I think I'm losing points


Go home @Road Guy, you're drunk. :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

did the stars get bigger?


----------



## Road Guy

lol, sorry just messing around with sizes - cant seem to make them any smaller!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Go home @Road Guy, you're drunk. :rotflmao:


If only you could spam... you're only 41 posts from 7k.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Go home @Road Guy, you're drunk. :rotflmao:


but hey now youre a veteran member lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Road Guy said:


> lol, sorry just messing around with sizes - cant seem to make them any smaller!


lol no worries. it's fun. oddly entertaining. try blue! I like blue.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

yay! I have stars! did I always have stars?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> lol, sorry just messing around with sizes - cant seem to make them any smaller!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I also have a veteran tag. I definitely feel like a veteran. I went through the war...the struggle. it changed me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

This is certainly random. I have no stars or status.  Ok.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> yay! I have stars! did I always have stars?


I think so?


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> This is certainly random. I have no stars or status.  Ok.


Are you not a supporting member?


----------



## leggo PE

What do I have??


----------



## Road Guy

there was a glitch in the member matrix, i may have made it worse...


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, I have no stars. Just still here as EB.com's FREE LABOR


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> there was a glitch in the member matrix, i may have made it worse...


The red stars are a little... Abrasive to the eyes.


----------



## Road Guy

new software "update" had updates to the member promotion rules and it appears to be causing some issues -


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, I have no stars. Just still here as EB.com's FREE LABOR


It's because, as admin, you are management.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WHAT?? NOW I'VE REACHED MY REACTION LIMIT?? HOW??


----------



## Orchid PE

Why was there an update in the middle of the day?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you not a supporting member?


I have been in the past.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> WHAT?? NOW I'VE REACHED MY REACTION LIMIT?? HOW??


By overreacting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> By overreacting.


I...asked for that. :rotflmao:


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I have been in the past.


Gotcha. I wasn't sure if it just wasn't giving you credit.


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE You never responded to my OTOL request. I got sad. @Audi driver, P.E. Started this awesome game, but it seems like nobody wants to play.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE You never responded to my OTOL request. I got sad. @Audi driver, P.E. Started this awesome game, but it seems like nobody wants to play.


Oops, must have missed it!

Edit: Where? How?


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oops, must have missed it!
> 
> Edit: Where? How?


Scroll to the end. There were some memes sprinkled in.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oops, must have missed it!
> 
> Edit: Where? How?


I have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> WHAT?? NOW I'VE REACHED MY REACTION LIMIT?? HOW??


I think this reaction limit thing is a hoax


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> I think this reaction limit thing is a hoax


You could test it.

Go react to all my posts .


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

there's something that I love about my job. it's also the same thing that I hate about my job.

I get to have lunch meetings. Really great when I like the person. It's a rather-watch-paint-dry-while-pulling-my-hair-out-torture when I DON'T like the person.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> You could test it.
> 
> Go react to all my posts .


hey i see what you're doing...nice try!


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> hey i see what you're doing...nice try!


So close.


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> November 2018 or 2019?


November 2019, I’ll take a pic once I get the license framed lol

Starting new job Monday...


----------



## Orchid PE

Ranger1316 said:


> November 2019, I’ll take a pic once I get the license framed lol
> 
> Starting new job Monday...
> 
> View attachment 15738


Interesting. I contacted FBPE and they said they don't send hard copies.

Was your license by comity?


----------



## Orchid PE

Ranger1316 said:


> November 2019, I’ll take a pic once I get the license framed lol
> 
> Starting new job Monday...


I have a lot of questions, because I contacted FBPE yesterday about a hard copy and the response I got was:

We do not offer this service any longer.  The only thing that is available is the download from DBPR.

Sorry.


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> I have a lot of questions, because I contacted FBPE yesterday about a hard copy and the response I got was:
> 
> We do not offer this service any longer.  The only thing that is available is the download from DBPR.
> 
> Sorry.


Yeah, mine was by comity as I took the exam in South Carolina. I don’t see why that would make a difference since it’s still a Florida PE license either way.


----------



## Orchid PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Yeah, mine was by comity as I took the exam in South Carolina. I don’t see why that would make a difference since it’s still a Florida PE license either way.


Are you still able to print a copy from myfloridalicense.com?


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you still able to print a copy from myfloridalicense.com?


Yep, I got the PDF and printed out the new certificate and wallet card before I received the printed one in the mail. 
 

I never got an EI license in Florida so maybe that was part of it


----------



## Orchid PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Yep, I got the PDF and printed out the new certificate and wallet card before I received the printed one in the mail.
> 
> 
> I never got an EI license in Florida so maybe that was part of it


My EI is the fancy one.

Interestingly, a friend mine's boss let his license expired. We renewed it in October and they sent him the fancy certificate.

I'm calling BS on FBPE not being able to generate fancy licenses.


----------



## Orchid PE

My seal is here!

Now I have the responsibility of sealing all of the electrical plans.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I got new holes in my ears as a reward for passing the exam.


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> My stamp is here!
> 
> Now I have the responsibility of stamping all of the electrical plans.


The first thing my old company wanted to do when they heard I passed was order a stamp lol. Congrats



MadamPirate said:


> I got new holes in my ears as a reward for passing the exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got new holes in my ears as a reward for passing the exam.


I want to get a hole in my nose as celebration (also 1/3-life-crisis/pissing off my family move LOL).

I'd also be happy with more sushi as celebration lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I want to get a hole in my nose as celebration (also 1/3-life-crisis/pissing off my family move LOL).
> 
> I'd also be happy with more sushi as celebration lol


I think you deserve all the celebrations! I got my third lobe piercings today, putting holes in my ears makes me happy.


----------



## Orchid PE

@Ranger1316 Do you work in consulting? Looks like you're an fsu fan, and now registered in FL, so why did you take the test in SC?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I think you deserve all the celebrations! I got my third lobe piercings today, putting holes in my ears makes me happy.


You just reminded me...I need to get more holes in my ears. I also need to start wearing earrings in all of the current holes in my ears.

But I think I might hold off until the hurty-pokey skin dyeing is finished (at least...the current piece is done).


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> You just reminded me...I need to get more holes in my ears. I also need to start wearing earrings in all of the current holes in my ears.
> 
> But I think I might hold off until the hurty-pokey skin dyeing is finished (at least...the current piece is done).


A new tattoo? Big piece or little piece?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> A new tattoo? Big piece or little piece?


Not too big? Just had a little line work done when I went home this past holiday. Might get some more done Memorial Day weekend, but it is right before we go on a big family vacation cruise, so I might hold off to prevent it getting waterlogged and gross.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Not too big? Just had a little line work done when I went home this past holiday. Might get some more done Memorial Day weekend, but it is right before we go on a big family vacation cruise, so I might hold off to prevent it getting waterlogged and gross.


Lol "Not too big"

I'm over here thinking I should go the Phoebe route and get a freckle, and you have like 5 Sistine chapel paintings!

That's pretty awesome, though. Your artist can do some seriously straight lines.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> You just reminded me...I need to get more holes in my ears. I also need to start wearing earrings in all of the current holes in my ears.
> 
> But I think I might hold off until the hurty-pokey skin dyeing is finished (at least...the current piece is done).


I put CBRs in my lobe piercings when I'm not actively wearing earrings. Keeps the holes open. My helix has a little stud, and I leave my industrial barbell in at all times.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I put CBRs in my lobe piercings when I'm not actively wearing earrings. Keeps the holes open. My helix has a little stud, and I leave my industrial barbell in at all times.


On one hand - I love CBRs because I don't have to worry about them getting caught on stuff.  On the other hand - I hate CBRs because I can never put them on correctly and I suck as a human being.

@Chattaneer PE DO THE FRECKLE.  As for the back...it's a work in progress from a friend that started when she was first getting into tattoo's and needed to practice/I don't mind more tattoo's, and now it's slowly turning into something bigger.  Tbh, I don't see the actual tattoo, so I tend to forget how big it actually is.  Same with the leg tattoo's.  I tend to wear leggings at work/I only see part of the front, so it's only when a picture is taken that I'm like, 'huh.  That's kinda big.'


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> On one hand - I love CBRs because I don't have to worry about them getting caught on stuff.  On the other hand - I hate CBRs because I can never put them on correctly and I suck as a human being.


CBRs just take practice and patience. I can get them in and out pretty quickly now.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> CBRs just take practice and patience. I can get them in and out pretty quickly now.


What is a CBR?

Is it something that's safe to google on my work computer?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> CBRs just take practice and patience. I can get them in and out pretty quickly now.


Lol, it's easier for me to just use the many, many, many, normal post earrings I have.  I tend to buy them in the 'card' of like 20+ pairs from Target or Walmart.  After I use them for a while, if they get gross, I just toss them.  I might get back into CBRs when I get rid of the other earrings, but I still have a couple of normal circular barbells I could use.  I do want to see if I can get two bigger CBRs for the two conch piercings I have in the one ear, but I like the opal posts I have right now too much to change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What is a CBR?
> 
> Is it something that's safe to google on my work computer?


Captive Bead Ring.


----------



## Orchid PE

My wife showed me an article the other day where a guy went and had the inside of his ears removed. I hope that never becomes a trend.

I think the only body modifications I've had is when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My wife showed me an article the other day where a guy went and had the inside of his ears removed. I hope that never becomes a trend.
> 
> I think the only body modifications I've had is when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.


I just do ear piercings. Nothing else exciting.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My wife showed me an article the other day where a guy went and had the inside of his ears removed. I hope that never becomes a trend.
> 
> I think the only body modifications I've had is when I had my wisdom teeth pulled.


He got his ears 'punched'.  Used to hang with a guy in Brooklyn who did a lot of body mods, ear punches, lobe repair, ear pointing.  I think he also did subdermals, but mostly forehead and chest.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I just do ear piercings. Nothing else exciting.






JayKay PE said:


> He got his ears 'punched'.  Used to hang with a guy in Brooklyn who did a lot of body mods, ear punches, lobe repair, ear pointing.  I think he also did subdermals, but mostly forehead and chest.


I can't imagine what sort of mindset one would have in order to go wide open with crazy modifications.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't imagine what sort of mindset one would have in order to go wide open with crazy modifications.


Eh, guy doing to work was pretty normal.  I think he just had a mohawk?  He just happened to be really talented when people wanted to get this done to them.  For him it was more like 'no harm, no foul', and a majority of the people who got those mods done were in the type of jobs where it wasn't really a big 'thing' (fellow tattooers/bod modders/etc.).  I, personally, will probably never get anything on my face: piercing or otherwise.  All my piercings are elsewhere, but not on my face (they can be hidden, but a huge honking eyebrow ring cannot).


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, guy doing to work was pretty normal.  I think he just had a mohawk?  He just happened to be really talented when people wanted to get this done to them.  For him it was more like 'no harm, no foul', and a majority of the people who got those mods done were in the type of jobs where it wasn't really a big 'thing' (fellow tattooers/bod modders/etc.).  I, personally, will probably never get anything on my face: piercing or otherwise.  All my piercings are elsewhere, but not on my face (they can be hidden, but a huge honking eyebrow ring cannot).


Oh he did them on other people. I read it has he got a lot done on himself.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had one meeting on my calendar today. It was cancelled.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, guy doing to work was pretty normal.  I think he just had a mohawk?  He just happened to be really talented when people wanted to get this done to them.  For him it was more like 'no harm, no foul', and a majority of the people who got those mods done were in the type of jobs where it wasn't really a big 'thing' (fellow tattooers/bod modders/etc.).  I, personally, will probably never get anything on my face: piercing or otherwise.  All my piercings are elsewhere, but not on my face (they can be hidden, but a huge honking eyebrow ring cannot).


My current boss wouldn't care if I got facial piercings - SWRQ had orange hair and two nose piercings, so my multiple ear piercings are tame.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have a CBR for my left daith piercing. And it's stainless steel. The receptionist at the MRI place was so up in arms about that piercing still being a place even though my doctor, my friend who is an ortho PA, and the MRI tech I spoke to on the phone all said it'd be fine to leave it in during the scan. The tech was wicked nice. This receptionist was a piece of fecking work.

I had to take out my tragus since when I went to get the jewelry swapped, the piercer was like "i can swap it but it wasn't pierced in the right spot and will tear" so it's closed and at some point I'll get it redone. Have scars from a snug in my left ear. Industrial didn't work for me either in my right ear. I've got 3 in each lobe with the bottom one gauged to a 4 (used to be a 00 but I took them out in college but put them back in like 2 years ago since they weren't fully closing and normal earring backings kept pulling through). And cartilage in my left ear - friends did it for me in HS with a safety pin.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> My current boss wouldn't care if I got facial piercings - SWRQ had orange hair and two nose piercings, so my multiple ear piercings are tame.


Eh, idk, I think they look cute on other people but I have a huge honking Polack nose and I don't think it'd look nice.  I used to have orange hair when I was younger!  My mom got pissed because I got it dyed right after senior photos (so if I had re-takes, it would have been hell)!

@LyceeFruit PE I've always wanted a daith so bad, but my ears are kinda weird shaped/closed off, so daiths/snugs/industrials were never in the cards and would probably have migrated.  I've got 4 lobe, a CBR that's kinda on the edge of lobe/cartilage on each ear, 2 normal cartilage piercings, and then one ear has two conch right next to each other.  I used to have three but the third wasn't healing right/might have been too close.  This was before the 'cluster' conch earrings came out, which would have been sooooooo much easier for bby!JK aesthetics than the multiple conch.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm not as cool as any of you.

I used to be.

I had a barbell in my ear (industrial). 

I have a tattoo on my inner wrist. I got that when I was 25 and already doing well in my career. That's a disclaimer that I give to the high school kids I volunteer with who think it's so cool.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all see Post Malone's new face tattoo?

 Talk about cringe.


----------



## Supe

Was every other thing on his face not already cringe worthy?


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> Was every other thing on his face not already cringe worthy?


Absolutely. It just keeps getting worse and worse. I can't imagine if that was me and I had to look in the mirror every day just to see a face like that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I got that when I was 25 and already doing well in my career.


Smart! When I was 25 I was still working in a bike shop!



civilrobot said:


> I have a tattoo on my inner wrist.


I still like the idea of a Mollier diagram tattoo here. Not on me though, I don't think I could pull off a tattoo of...anything.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I went home for lunch and watched some of the Golden Globes. I'm either getting old or it was actually pretty funny. What was up with Jennifer Aniston? She seemed spacey...but I don't know her. Maybe she's always like that. She looks good thought. Ok, Rachel!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, idk, I think they look cute on other people but I have a huge honking Polack nose and I don't think it'd look nice.  I used to have orange hair when I was younger!  My mom got pissed because I got it dyed right after senior photos (so if I had re-takes, it would have been hell)!
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I've always wanted a daith so bad, but my ears are kinda weird shaped/closed off, so daiths/snugs/industrials were never in the cards and would probably have migrated.  I've got 4 lobe a CBR that's kinda on the edge of lobe/cartilage on each year, 2 normal cartilage piercings, and then one ear has two conch right next to each other.  I used to have three but the third wasn't healing right/might have been too close.  This was before the 'cluster' conch earrings came out, which would have been sooooooo much easier for bby!JK aesthetics than the multiple conch.


I shouldn't have had the snug or industrial. My ears aren't the right shape, hence the scar from the snug. 

I had partially purple hair in middle school, high school, and in college. When I did my college tours, my bangs were purple and the rest of my hair was dark. So my military ID, I look like Rogue since the photo was B&amp;W. My gram was pissed so I had to redye my hair brown so my license photo a week later, was brown here.

rn I have an undercut


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> i'm not as cool as any of you.
> 
> I used to be.
> 
> I had a barbell in my ear (industrial).
> 
> I have a tattoo on my inner wrist. I got that when I was 25 and already doing well in my career. That's a disclaimer that I give to the high school kids I volunteer with who think it's so cool.


...I did not get my first tattoo until I was 25 and had been working a year.  Also, all my tattoos can be hidden if I choose.  It's the same thing I tell kids when I'm at the beach and they're like, "I'm gonna get a ton of tattoos!" and then I'm like, "Dude.  It hurts.  It costs money.  Make sure you have a job before you do it."


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> I went home for lunch and watched some of the Golden Globes. I'm either getting old or it was actually pretty funny. What was up with Jennifer Aniston? She seemed spacey...but I don't know her. Maybe she's always like that. She looks good thought. Ok, Rachel!


I liked Ricky Gervais tearing those hollywood people a new one.


----------



## Orchid PE

"If you do win an award tonight, don't use it as a platform to make a political speech. You're in no position to lecture the public about anything. You know nothing about the real world. Most of you spent less time in school than Greta Thunberg. So, if you win, come up, accept your little award, thank your agent, and your god, and f**k off, ok?" - Ricky


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I have a tattoo on my inner wrist. I got that when I was 25 and already doing well in my career. That's a disclaimer that I give to the high school kids I volunteer with who think it's so cool.


I got my wrist tattoo at 26? idk, i got it between running Boston and taking the PE in April 2017 lol.

my ankle ones are visible too - I got one at 19 and the other at 25

i also want new ink lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> "If you do win an award tonight, don't use it as a platform to make a political speech. You're in no position to lecture the public about anything. You know nothing about the real world. Most of you spent less time in school than Greta Thunberg. So, if you win, come up, accept your little award, thank your agent, and your god, and f**k off, ok?" - Ricky


his opening was really good. I really enjoyed it. and the first award went to the right person who could follow up behind that because that guy was funny.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

all of my podcasts went on holiday break and I hate it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so everything is listed as "Best of..."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I want to get a hole in my nose as celebration (also 1/3-life-crisis/pissing off my family move LOL).


I know these things are done for very personal reasons, but I will never understand them.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I know these things are done for very personal reasons, but I will never understand them.


I think the same thing every time my dog licks himself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> all of my podcasts went on holiday break and I hate it.


Yes, and boo...



civilrobot said:


> so everything is listed as "Best of..."


Yes, and boo...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> I know these things are done for very personal reasons, but I will never understand them.


it's a belated quarter life crisis as well LOL


----------



## NikR_PE

I came across this




http://explosm.net/comics/4741/

And remembered your posts



txjennah PE said:


> Tagging @squaretaper LIT AF PE since this is relevant...
> 
> When I was back in Texas for the holidays, I was able to speak with my 14-year-old godsister about the LINGO that's IN with THE YOUTH.
> 
> -Received very aggressive no's when I asked her whether THE KIDS still say "It's lit fam" or if they dab.
> -Apparently fam is still a thing. But not lit.
> -The kids are still fond of "low key."
> -She explained what yeet means, but I already forgot the explanation because it's not a real word that needs to occupy space in my brain.






Chattaneer PE said:


> From a quick google search. Some of these are funny &amp; worrying. List is from Oct 2019, but I feel like some of these are very old.
> 
> Awks - Awkward
> Cancel - A rejection of a person, place or thing
> Cheddar - Money
> Dope - Cool or awesome
> GOAT - Greatest of all time
> Gucci - Good or cool
> Hundo P - 100 percent certain
> Lit - Amazing
> OMG - An abbreviation for "oh my gosh" or "oh my God!"
> Rides - Sneakers or shoes
> Salty - Bitter
> Sic - Something that is cool
> Skurt - Go away
> Snatched - Looks good
> Straight Fire - Hot or trendy
> TBH - To be honest
> Thirsty - Trying to get attention
> V - very
> YOLO - You only live once
> Bae - "Before anyone else" and is often used to describe a boyfriend or girlfriend
> BF/GF - Boyfriend or girlfriend
> BFF - Best friends forever
> Bruh - Same as "bro"
> Creeper - Someone who is socially awkward or tends to have stalker tendencies
> Curve - Romantic rejection
> Emo - Emotional or a drama queen
> Fly - Boys tend to refer to girls they think are good looking as "fly"
> Hater or h8er - Someone who hates everything, even their friends
> n00b - A person who doesn't want to learn
> Ship - Short for 'relationship'
> Squad - A group of girls that hang out together regularly
> Sus - Suspect, not to be trusted
> Tight - In a close relationship
> Wanksta - A person trying to act tough, but who isn't really pulling it off
> Chillaxin - Chillin' and relaxing.
> Crashy - Crazy and trashy
> Hangry - Hungry and angry
> Requestion - Request and a question
> Tope - Tight and dope
> Bye Felicia - A disrespectful way to dismiss someone who is unimportant
> CD9 - Code 9, parents are here
> POS - Parents over shoulder (often used when texting to warn friends that mom or dad is reading)
> Throw Shade - Give someone a dirty look
> Tool - Refers to someone who is stupid or a geek
> CU46 - See you for sex
> GNOC - Get naked on camera
> Molly - MDMA, a dangerous party drug
> NIFOC - Naked in front of the computer
> Netflix and Chill - Used as a front for inviting someone over to make out (or maybe more)
> Smash - Casual sex
> Turnt Up - To be high or drunk
> Zip Ghost - Someone who is high on marijuana and having a hard time functioning
> Dexing - Abusing cough syrup
> Crunk - Getting high and drunk at the same time
> X - Ecstasy
> 53X - Sex
> WTTP - Want to trade photos?
> LMIRL - Let's meet in real life


----------



## Orchid PE

"Let me hit him, Sharon!" Such a great punchline.


----------



## JayKay PE

Random post in random topic: I should have not accepted being MOH because I an now somehow planning a couples shower and bachelorette party from like 5 states away.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Random post in random topic: I should have not accepted being MOH because I an now somehow planning a couples shower and bachelorette party from like 5 states away.


Oh man that sounds like so much workkkk. we skipped the shower, we already had enough and didn't need more gifts.  Didn't even register.  ~Their attendance~ was our gift

And bachelorette was super simple, just planned a fun outing with my bridesmaids and friends.  One friend doesn't drink, and my mom and aunt ended up inviting themselves, so it was pretty chill


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man that sounds like so much workkkk. we skipped the shower, we already had enough and didn't need more gifts.  Didn't even register.  ~Their attendance~ was our gift
> 
> And bachelorette was super simple, just planned a fun outing with my bridesmaids and friends.  One friend doesn't drink, and my mom and aunt ended up inviting themselves, so it was pretty chill


Hahahahahahaha, I think it's more work because I'm trying to make sure everyone is 'on-board' before I make a decision (I don't want to be like, 'this is what we're doing' and then have someone be like, 'she's such a bitch and she doesn't even go here').  Was able to pick a much cheaper murder mystery dinner theater for the bachelorette party (went from a $115+ per person and train into NYC + bars afterwards to a $60+ per person at a Long Island restaurant with walkable bars in an area most of us know), and now I'm working on the couples shower.  They didn't have an engagement party, so this is, I think, a nice way to just have a fun party with everyone involved, but no wedding dresses and other people who are only invited to be invited. 

I am going to call the parents to see what their thoughts are/what they can afford, but I think we're going to do a 3-hour happy hour at a brewery the groom really likes.  Includes open bar + some munchies from, hopefully, 2pm to 5pm, so people can mingle, they can open gifts, and then we can do dinner in the cool neighborhood before it gets too busy from dinner rush hour.  I'm really hoping the parents don't want to do the full dinner because there are so many more choices + it costs way more + groomsmen/bridesmaids were going to chip in for alcohol (which gets much more expensive with the sit down dinner).


----------



## Orchid PE

Ah, Florida.

https://nypost.com/2020/01/07/florida-woman-arrested-for-threatening-to-get-mcdonalds-sauce-by-any-means-necessary/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Sounds like Iran has responded with missile attack.  Yeesh. #DoNotWantThis


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Ranger1316 Do you work in consulting? Looks like you're an fsu fan, and now registered in FL, so why did you take the test in SC?


I just gained 4 years of experience in September 2019 so I wanted to take the test early and South Carolina was the closest state that was decoupled. Sure enough, Florida decoupled late 2019 so I could’ve taken it in state if I had waited. But then it probably would’ve pushed getting my license back too.

Having all the expenses covered helped too


----------



## Supe

I'm still getting jury summons for a state I haven't lived in for 17 years.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've done it.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE tubular


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> tubular


Totally


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 15837


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Master slacker

Writing up annual reviews is not fun.


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


> Writing up annual reviews is not fun.


yupp


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I HAVEN'T HAD COFFEE SINCE 10/25 BUT I HAD SOME TODAY AND BOY AM I WIRED!  arty-smiley-048:

WOOOOOO I'M PUMPED!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I could write in caps all afternoon but I won't. lol That's just how the voice sounds in my head.


----------



## leggo PE

In my industry, that's called the AUTOCAD YELL.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm so annoyed by my own personal filing system


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

there's a back channel of younger employees who communicate to get things done faster than the more...seasoned employees.


----------



## MA_PE

Filing system wth is that?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> there's a back channel of younger employees who communicate to get things done faster than the more...seasoned employees.


??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Filing system wth is that?


Related: budget


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ??


let's say there's something due by Friday. we need to coordinate with other offices and meet to figure out how to get the deliverable together. some of the older employees are still doing that thing where they say "I haven't sat down to check email yet". by the time they get caught up with what's being asked, some of the younger folks have sent texts, chatted about it, started sending their docs to the main POC and then we have a finished product like 2 days before it's due. 

meanwhile... one day after it's due, some of the older folks are just getting around to sitting down to talk about it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> let's say there's something due by Friday. we need to coordinate with other offices and meet to figure out how to get the deliverable together. some of the older employees are still doing that thing where they say "I haven't sat down to check email yet". by the time they get caught up with what's being asked, some of the younger folks have sent texts, chatted about it, started sending their docs to the main POC and then we have a finished product like 2 days before it's due.
> 
> meanwhile... one day after it's due, some of the older folks are just getting around to sitting down to talk about it.


Yeah, seems familiar. I theorize that the closer most people get to retirement, the less they start caring.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MA_PE said:


> Filing system wth is that?


lol like my onedrive docs. I drive myself crazy trying to figure out my wonky logic to find old docs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, seems familiar. I theorize that the closer most people get to retirement, the less they start caring.


you might be right.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> let's say there's something due by Friday. we need to coordinate with other offices and meet to figure out how to get the deliverable together. some of the older employees are still doing that thing where they say "I haven't sat down to check email yet". by the time they get caught up with what's being asked, some of the younger folks have sent texts, chatted about it, started sending their docs to the main POC and then we have a finished product like 2 days before it's due.
> 
> meanwhile... one day after it's due, some of the older folks are just getting around to sitting down to talk about it.


ahhhh

this is not something i experience in my client team - we're all on the young side.

i can 100% see this happening with some of our clients tho - the utilities tend to skew older.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> lol like my onedrive docs. I drive myself crazy trying to figure out my wonky logic to find old docs.
> 
> *IASIP*


This is so true. The logic usually works if the doc is within 2 years old. But anything older than that, and I realize I was a moron back then. I will probably think the same, 2 yrs from now, about my current system. Or maybe I will cross over to the seasoned employee side and just not care. Only time will tell.


----------



## mudpuppy

As one of those "older" utilities folks, there's probably a bit more going on than you realize.  Give it 15 years and you'll see.

If I had the kind of time on my hands that I did even 10 years ago, yeah sure I could get everything done early.  ld-025:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ahhhh
> 
> this is not something i experience in my client team - we're all on the young side.
> 
> i can 100% see this happening with some of our clients tho - the utilities tend to skew older.


i'm the client...so yeah, i'm dealing with this on the client side.


----------



## Supe

Can somebody please explain why I keep seeing shit about the "Royal Family" popping up everywhere?  Why does anyone in the US give even the slightest of shits about birthright UK fake political figureheads?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Supe

From what I gather, they don't like the wife of one of the kids and the kids are denouncing the family?  I still don't get why anyone cares.  I mean, even Paris Hilton needed a sex tape to get famous.  Is there a royal family sex tape?  God I hope not.


----------



## JayKay PE

So my sleep has been weird like the last week or so where I've been going to bed at 10:30/11:00pm and then waking up at 2:30/3:00am for no reason, can't get back to bed for like a half hour, and then falling back to sleep until my alarm goes off.  My fitbit has actually shown this consistently all last week (and even when I stayed up really late, like 1:30am, I still woke up at the same time noted above).  I...don't know what is going on.  I went to bed late last night, with usual 'work' wakeup, and I still had a blurb of waking then.

Going to have to check this out some more.


----------



## Master slacker

Wait till you're 40 and a dude.  Go to bed at 8:30 PM, wake up at 2:00 AM to pee, and then not go back to sleep and just wait for your alarm to go off at 5 AM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Wait till you're 40 and a dude.  Go to bed at 8:30 PM, wake up at 2:00 AM to pee, and then not go back to sleep and just wait for your alarm to go off at 5 AM.


...Do you just stay on the toilet from 2am to 5am?  My dad does that.  Goes to bed at around midnight and then wakes up at 6am to sit on the pot for a while.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah I dont really understand the point of the UK still funding the Royal Family.

But they must still retain some control, even our contracts with the Canadian Ministry for work are signed under order of "Her Majesty the Queen, yadah yadah yadah"  which seems really strange to me..


----------



## Orchid PE

The past couple of nights I've been randomly waking up at 12am and 3am.................... but that's because baby girl is sick and wakes up crying.


----------



## Exengineer

https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2020/01/12/donald-trump-we-dont-have-enough-foreign-workers/

President Trump is going against his own "America first" policy by being pro-immigration for more foreign workers.  Not enough skilled workers in the economy?  That's been "fake news" since the 1980s as a way to justify keeping American workers wages down and preventing unions from becoming stronger.  Wait until they start importing massive quantities of foreign engineers who will drive down starting salaries to 1984 levels.  Who would go through four years of university and acquire substantial debt just so they can get a $32,000 job?  Should make people want to puke.


----------



## Orchid PE

Keep America Great 2020.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> yeah I dont really understand the point of the UK still funding the Royal Family.
> 
> But they must still retain some control, even our contracts with the Canadian Ministry for work are signed under order of "Her Majesty the Queen, yadah yadah yadah"  which seems really strange to me..


The Queen doesn't need a passport to travel internationally...since UK passports are issued in her name.  It'd be like you issuing yourself a driver's license.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> Wait till you're 40 and a dude.  Go to bed at 8:30 PM, wake up at 2:00 AM to pee, and then not go back to sleep and just wait for your alarm to go off at 5 AM.


A) that is not common

B) is there some sex change thing happening of which I was not aware?


----------



## Master slacker

Depends.  I'm usually a dude, but I'll occasionally identify as an attack helicopter.


----------



## Supe

I'm in my mid 30's and do that (with a normal sized prostate), so it's got to be at least semi-normal.


----------



## Supe

Debate topic: 

Which would you rather drink?

A) Sparkling Gravy, or

B) Orange Beefsicle flavored energy drink


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> Debate topic:
> 
> Which would you rather drink?
> 
> A) Sparkling Gravy, or
> 
> B) Orange Beefsicle flavored energy drink


what kind of gravy? pork? beef? mushroom?


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit PE said:


> what kind of gravy? pork? beef? mushroom?


Beef


----------



## Master slacker

Well, since it ain't white sausage gravy...


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Well, since it ain't white sausage gravy...


So that's a vote for Orange Beefsicle?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Debate topic:
> 
> Which would you rather drink?
> 
> A) Sparkling Gravy, or
> 
> B) Orange Beefsicle flavored energy drink


So both beef flavored?  I'd prob do the beefsicle energy drink.  Energy drinks already taste nasty to me, so that won't be bad, but the beefsicle would prob taste like bone broth?  With an orange-aftertaste?  Like a glaze for the tongue?  I'm down.  I'd be like melted suet cake or something like that.


----------



## Dleg

Probably the gravy. At least it would taste the way you are expecting. I don't know how the orange beefsicle would taste, but it doesn't add up well in my imagination.


----------



## leggo PE

What would sparkling gravy entail? Is it, like, carbonated gravy? Gravy with champagne? Gravy with glitter?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Debate topic:
> 
> Which would you rather drink?
> 
> A) Sparkling Gravy, or
> 
> B) Orange Beefsicle flavored energy drink


I've had frozen beef, it's ok. So, my interest in this sparkling gravy is piqued. What?????


----------



## Supe

Sparkling Gravy would basically be a thin-medium thickness gravy with a champagne/sparkling cider-like level of carbonation.

Orange beefiscle would be like an orange creamsicle Reign, so a watery-thin but mildly carbonated orange taste that finishes as a cross between beef aus jus and cream soda.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Sparkling Gravy would basically be a thin-medium thickness gravy with a champagne/sparkling cider-like level of carbonation.
> 
> Orange beefiscle would be like an orange creamsicle Reign, so a watery-thin but mildly carbonated orange taste that finishes as a cross between beef aus jus and cream soda.


uke:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## JayKay PE

Is this conversation...not to your taste?   :Locolaugh:


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


>


She looks like a sparkling gravy gal.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> So my sleep has been weird like the last week or so where I've been going to bed at 10:30/11:00pm and then waking up at 2:30/3:00am for no reason, can't get back to bed for like a half hour, and then falling back to sleep until my alarm goes off.  My fitbit has actually shown this consistently all last week (and even when I stayed up really late, like 1:30am, I still woke up at the same time noted above).  I...don't know what is going on.  I went to bed late last night, with usual 'work' wakeup, and I still had a blurb of waking then.
> 
> Going to have to check this out some more.


IT HAPPENED AGAIN.  I have no idea what is going on, but I am def waking up every night at around 2:15/3:00am!  It's kinda scary to look at my fitbit and seeing it, consistently, every night, since I started recording December 20th.  This even include the weekends, when I stay up late and then sleep in way past my normal wake-up time.

THIS IS WONKY AND IT'S GOING TO DRIVE ME CRAZY.


----------



## Master slacker

Welp, worked out for the first time in over a year yesterday.  Mostly push ups and pull ups (using bands, not real ones since they hurt my wrists).  Light pain today, more tomorrow, I'm sure.  But I like this pain.  Makes me feels like I'm doing something.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was going to say I'm sick of all the Baby Yoda posts but that was totally worth it.


----------



## Road Guy

-1


----------



## Orchid PE

After about 2 minutes, I can't stand it not being in sync anymore.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So is this something you Civils get a hard-on over?

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/science/construction-concrete-bacteria-photosynthesis.html


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

little bot is back in school. husband is home sick. I am managing to remain unscathed.


----------



## Supe

Busy day in Supe history - gotcha day for our first greyhound, day my wife and I were engaged, and today is exactly 1 year post-op from shoulder surgery.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Today, in Word doesn't pick up all typos:

[SIZE=11pt]Dude to the proximity to Rattlesnake Creek Wind Farm, geotechnical information from that site was used for the basis of this study. [/SIZE]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Today, in Word doesn't pick up all typos:
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Dude to the proximity to Rattlesnake Creek Wind Farm, geotechnical information from that site was used for the basis of this study. [/SIZE]


Hehe, I guess it's because it's a spell checker, not a typographical checker? I mean, "dude" *is* spelled correctly, trolololol.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> After about 2 minutes, I can't stand it not being in sync anymore.


That's the best part! They miss the beat, and probably miss Yoda too.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

went on a site walk and now i'm wiped out. I've started 3 emails and I just need to finish them... then I can go home.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Can someone recommend a free windows based photo manipulator that works like Superimpose for Android?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Person 1: My friend is in pretty bad shape.

Person 2: Oh really? What happened?

Person 1: His calculus text book fell of the shelf and hit him on the head.

Person 2: Wow, is it serious?

Person 1: Well, he ended up in L'Hopital.


----------



## Orchid PE

Nice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Three men who had inherited 19 camels from their father were trying to figure out how to divide them up as had been requested.

The oldest was to get half the herd, middle son one fourth, and the youngest one fifth. They were about to come to blows  when old timer rode up on his camel and asked what all the fuss was about. They described the situation and the old timer said I have an idea. I will put my camel with your 19 and that will make total of 20. Oldest son will get 10, second son will get 5 and the youngest 4. All were happy and the old man rode off in to the sunset.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I passed 1,000 posts and missed it. I just know that my 1,000th post was something silly. Couldn't be anything profound like "if you manipulate the pressure on a given mat foundation, what are the impacts to the surrounding soil stability?" No. It's probably about socks or food or something.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I passed 1,000 posts and missed it. I just know that my 1,000th post was something silly. Couldn't be anything profound like "if you manipulate the pressure on a given mat foundation, what are the impacts to the surrounding soil stability?" No. It's probably about socks or food or something.


*goes and checks posts*

It was in the EB girl thread.  Making fun of pelaton.  A pretty good 1k post, tbh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> *goes and checks posts*
> 
> It was in the EB girl thread.  Making fun of pelaton.  A pretty good 1k post, tbh


oh thank goodness. yay! lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot i see you updated your interests!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ugh, seasonal affective disorder sucks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

do you have one of the lamps FIsh Guy?


----------



## JayKay PE

Do you have one of those lamps on your kitchen table, directed to where you sit and write in your journal, all the while mournfully sighing and looking out the sliding glass doors ala JayKay's mom, fish guy?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not yet. I never got one because I'm usually good a couple days after I consciously realize why I'm in such a funk....but I may just go ahead and order one when I get home.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> After about 2 minutes, I can't stand it not being in sync anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best part! They miss the beat, and probably miss Yoda too.
Click to expand...

I have beat deafness, so it took me until about 3:45 before I realized it was way off.

I'll show it to Mrs. Headge later. She was in matching band so she'll probably notice it immediately and it'll drive her insane.


----------



## Orchid PE

A fishnet leg lamp?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @civilrobot i see you updated your interests!


lol yep! listening to Luigi Boccherini's Flute Quintet No. 6 right now... 

Lizzo plays the flute also so that's pretty dope.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> A fishnet leg lamp?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, dying, I want to get a pedicure so badly but I'm just...too lazy and too cheap to deal with it now.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm now out of the seasonal funk. I didn't but the lamp last night.


----------



## Exengineer

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=uq8PL_1579879277

I'm sure the Indian engineers who designed this structure would be welcomed with open arms by the immigration authorities of the U.S. or Canada as it increases the "diversity" of society and of course increases the supply of engineers to keep salaries down.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think this guy is _really_ butt hurt.


----------



## Road Guy

All the “good” engineers I know are printing money these days....


----------



## JayKay PE

*cries in financial debt and poor decisions of my youth and not getting married, so making due on a single income*

Not going to lie, moving to a lower COL area with a similar salary to home (NY-area) has made a world of difference!


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.timesfreepress.com/news/local/story/2019/dec/10/study-predicts-chattanoogwill-be-countrys-hir/510288/

 Let's hope my property value goes up! I'm thinking I should buy a rental....


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> https://www.timesfreepress.com/news/local/story/2019/dec/10/study-predicts-chattanoogwill-be-countrys-hir/510288/
> 
> Let's hope my property value goes up! I'm thinking I should buy a rental....


So, random question, when did you get financially 'all right'.  I feel like I'm struggling with the whole single income, but I really don't want to get in a relationship/roommates/married if I don't have to.  I know it'll be slow going, but I don't really know if I ever want to buy a house/a rental/whatever.  I'd rather throw that money into the market or IRAs and ignore it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> So, random question, when did you get financially 'all right'.  I feel like I'm struggling with the whole single income, but I really don't want to get in a relationship/roommates/married if I don't have to.  I know it'll be slow going, but I don't really know if I ever want to buy a house/a rental/whatever.  I'd rather throw that money into the market or IRAs and ignore it.


is this for him or for anyone?

and what is your definition of "all right"?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> is this for him or for anyone?
> 
> and what is your definition of "all right"?


For anyone, tbh.  I get so many conflicting answers.

Definition of 'all right' - Able to pay bills, put maybe 10% of paycheck into regular savings, maaaaaaybe max out the 401k, take a semi-nice vacation each year (like $3k/person max?).


----------



## Violator

Exengineer said:


> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=uq8PL_1579879277
> 
> I'm sure the Indian engineers who designed this structure would be welcomed with open arms by the immigration authorities of the U.S. or Canada as it increases the "diversity" of society and of course increases the supply of engineers to keep salaries down.


OK Boomer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> For anyone, tbh.  I get so many conflicting answers.
> 
> Definition of 'all right' - Able to pay bills, put maybe 10% of paycheck into regular savings, maaaaaaybe max out the 401k, take a semi-nice vacation each year (like $3k/person max?).


Under your definition, I was probably there 2 years after I graduated college.

BUT my mother helped me pay for college a lot more than I was expecting and I got 80% of her GI Bill benefits so I was able to pay off what student loans I had. Plus no car payment. and a small apartment and being pretty thrifty. then lifestyle creep happened and I spent a bit like an asshole. and while I don't have debt now, I don't know if I'd be comfortable with a 3k$ vacation (financially, i'd be ok with it but mentally, no) [but also my idea of a vacation is going backpacking so...]


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> Definition of 'all right' - Able to pay bills, put maybe 10% of paycheck into regular savings, maaaaaaybe max out the 401k, take a semi-nice vacation each year (like $3k/person max?).


Don't guess I'll ever be "all right".  I can do all the savings and retirement stuff, but I will _*never*_ be able to justify $3k / person for vacation, especially every year.  And that's "semi-nice"?  Sh*t, I don't think we've spent a TOTAL of $3k on vacations over the past 5 years.  I can't even imagine what we would do with that budget for a vacation.  Maybe you guys making fatty money can weigh in and let me know what I'm missing.


----------



## Road Guy

Seems that things go up the more you make. Mathematically I should be in a very good place , but we are currently helping 2, soon to be 3 through college. Luckily they are going to cost effective schools, but its "always something'" - and note we are "helping" not paying all not really even paying half) We have maxed out our 401K most of the last 15 years, mainly because of the tax benefit you dont really miss the money if you do it early.

We have opted for maxing out 401K over vacations also.  Now that the kids are semi grown the wife and I are going to do something like either a live a board or diving the South Pacific, but that is after 27 years of marriage, growing kids, helping with college, etc. I think that will run $10G's and am not looking forward to it, but I am going to try and enjoy it   

Instead of vacays when they were younger we did stuff like buy a $6K boat, put it at a marina so we could use it easier, kept it for a few years, used the hell out of it, sold it for $4K, etc.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Under your definition, I was probably there 2 years after I graduated college.
> 
> BUT my mother helped me pay for college a lot more than I was expecting and I got 80% of her GI Bill benefits so I was able to pay off what student loans I had. Plus no car payment. and a small apartment and being pretty thrifty. then lifestyle creep happened and I spent a bit like an asshole. and while I don't have debt now, I don't know if I'd be comfortable with a 3k$ vacation (financially, i'd be ok with it but mentally, no) [but also my idea of a vacation is going backpacking so...]


See, after college I had a ton of debt, and I tried to pay it down, but it's only...5ish years after that I started getting good traction where I could actually afford to throw a little extra to it, and 2 years late (aka: now), I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel for a majority of my debt being gone by 2022.  I really want to max out my 401k in the future, but not sure how easy that will be until I pay down a majority of this debt.  I mean, I know I'm kinda young (31), but I really want to get more serious about this since my 20s were working a job where I wasn't getting paid what I was worth and financially I'm really feeling it now.

As for the vacations....I was talking $3k/person which includes all flights/hotels/everything.  Tbh, I don't think I've ever had a vacation like that, but my recent vacation is kinda getting close (but it's a 16-day cruise that requires travel to/from Europe that I really wanted to do with my family).  I've always grown up with...realistic vacations with my family.  Mostly museums and cheaper stuff, which is fine.  I have done a couple vacations that kinda got close to that number, but those were on my own, usually international, as horseback riding vacations (which are ultra specialized/not the norm).

Idk.  I just want to feel comfortable saving for retirement, but also being able to...live?


----------



## MA_PE

Reasonable definition of all right,  however “all right” 2 years out of school doesn’t mean “all right” for life.  Marriage/dependents, house vs apartment, etc. can shift things quite a bit.  I wish I could plan/budget vacays.  Lately our trips are semi-spontaneous trips to see the kids.  I end up footing the bill for everything/everybody while we’re there.  Not complaining really but I keep telling Mrs MA it’s not a bottomless well of money.


----------



## Supe

I make 2 1/2 times my original starting salary, and somehow manage to save considerably less every year than I did back in the day.  Even if I exclude hobbies, wife, kid, and home ownership really take its toll.


----------



## Road Guy

But really 31 isnt young in terms of retirement, for us it took us to the 20 year point of where we saw some big gains in our retirement accounts. I bitched when my wife would strongly encourage us to do the max, but now when I look at my accounts I am very glad we did.

However if the student loans and other debt is high interest then defin pay that off first - But usually the pre tax advantage of the 401K doesnt result in as big a hit to your take home pay as it seems..


----------



## mudpuppy

Cost of living plays a huge role.  I was able to pay off my student loans and max out my 401k fairly quickly since the mortgage on my first house (with insurance and taxes) was about $800/month.  But the tradeoff was living in a 120 year old house (not a quaint charming house either) in a not-great neighborhood.  But I can't comprehend how people can get ahead paying $2k+ in rent in a big city.

JayKay it sounds like you're on the right track.  You've lowered your expenses, so now you can put enough in your 401k at least to get the match, then focus on paying off your debt (and build an emergency savings) before you try to max out your retirement savings.

And you have to have something budgeted for fun money, otherwise you'll go crazy.  If $3k vacation is your thing then go for it!  Or have avacado toast every day!


----------



## JayKay PE

I've always contributed at least the match to my 401k, so I do have some money socked away, but the grind of paying off loans and other stupid debt from my youth is just getting me frustrated.  I also lived on LI/Suffolk County, which according to numerous studies, is one of the most expensive places to live in the US...it was the COL + rent + gas prices + the fact that I had to travel everywhere that were slowly eating away at anything I tried to save.  When fillups for your car costs $500+ a month due to driving almost 5k miles for work, and your rent is around $1200/month for a crappy illegal basement apartment with a single window, a starting salary of $55k isn't going too far not even counting the student loan repayment. 

The move to a new city/new job with a lower COL is really giving me some breathing room so I'm planning on using this year to 'breath'/get finances in order/make a serious plan, but I just...get angry at myself for making these choices when I was younger.  Plus, it doesn't help that I have friends who are getting married/have the double income and are complaining about 'not having money' when they're splurging.

I know, I know, slow and steady wins the race, but...I just wish I could have figured this out sooner when I was young.


----------



## Supe

Just keep in mind, it seems like the majority of people you meet are way over their head in debt, but don't let anyone know about it.  We live across the street (literally) from a very well-to-do part of the city, and I was stunned to see that our household income was nearly 50% HIGHER the average income of that area.  We're talking half million dollars for a "starter home" in that area (we paid nowhere near that price and bought during the recession), cheapest car you see is a BMW, etc.  These people just live off credit card debt and minimum payments.  A handful of them seem to be gifted a golden egg (inheritance/trust fund), but that seemed to be the minority (based on the blabbermouths who go to my wife's salon).


----------



## Road Guy

JayKay PE said:


> I know, I know, slow and steady wins the race, but...I just wish I could have figured this out sooner when I was young.


I think that's really the game, its also hard to buy as much into your 401K now because the market is doing so insanely well. It will go down eventually (sadly) , as it always does, and the trick for me has been to keep my commitment the same during these times - cause then you are buying low and when it goes up again you will be pleasantly surprised!

But in all reality I feel like I had more disposable income when I was 2 years out of college (no kids, $130K house) than I do right now (22 years later) -


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe, Tbh, I think I needed to hear this (again, and again, and again).  Like, I am stressing about my debt, but I know it'll be gone some day as long as I keep at it/I've never been late/it is a reasonable amount of debt and my networth is positive (which I think it a bigger goal).

@Road Guy, yeah, I think lifestyle creep became a thing with me since I was suddenly an adult!  And doing stuff! And I could save! But then I needed to buy this for work, or, oh no, a new car is needed since I needed something reliable that could drive everywhere, and I think my late 20s were all about things gaining momentum until last year when I was like 'I need to budget.  I need to know where my money has been going.' I just have a little crisis every once in a while that I'm going to retire and have to live in a ditch.


----------



## mudpuppy

@JayKay PE The fact that you're even worried about this puts you ahead of a whole lot of people your age.  Even 31 isn't that "old" to be getting serious about saving for retirement.  There are lots of people out there who don't start really thinking about it until their late 30s or even 40s.  Just relax, make a plan and stick to the plan (including some "fun money").


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just have a little crisis every once in a while that I'm going to retire and have to live in a ditch.


Remember to find one with a culvert so you'll have some protection from the storms


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Remember to find one with a culvert so you'll have some protection from the storms


----------



## Master slacker

Regarding paying off loans or saving , my personal take is this.  I "technically" can pay off our student loans that have interest rate of 3.5% and 2.5% with some excess money I've hidden in the shadows of a lazy portfolio investment Mrs. MS is unaware.  However, my lazy portfolio has had 8% return in the past few years.  It's veeeeeery tempting to pay off our loans, but interest will only be paid for 7 more years at a low rate whereas my investment is a higher rate for a longer period of time.  Just have to keep myself in check with reality and numbers.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> So, random question, when did you get financially 'all right'.  I feel like I'm struggling with the whole single income, but I really don't want to get in a relationship/roommates/married if I don't have to.  I know it'll be slow going, but I don't really know if I ever want to buy a house/a rental/whatever.  I'd rather throw that money into the market or IRAs and ignore it.


Did my lack of response answer your question? LOL

In 2015, me and my wife, both engineers at the time, had a combined income of $90k. Then in May 2015, I swapped companies for the same pay. In Oct 2015, my wife swapped companies and was making $14/hr, as an engineer. Our combined income at that point was $74k. The $16k was a big hit. We had student loans, two car payments, and 4-5 credit cards, and just drained our savings to purchase a house (bought in Oct 2015).

Side note: I take care of all the finances.

It was around Nov-Dec 2015 that I became so fed up with our debt, I decided to get rid of it. So over the next year we took every last bit of money we had to pay off debt. We started off snowballing the credit cards since those had the highest interest and monthly payments. Then the cars, then the student loans. We didn't go out to eat, our weekly grocery budget became $100, and we didn't do any extra actives (vacations, movies, etc.).

So about the end of 2016 everything was paid off, except the house, and we started saving again. Early 2017 she got a raise to $18.65/hr and I started at the utility company making $65/yr. So we jumped from $74k to $103k, but now without any debt. I maintained the lifestyle of $74k, but since there was no debt we could actually do some fun activities. The now remaining money from our new total salary went into building savings up, 401k contributions, and donations.

We both graduated with our degrees in Aug 2014 and got married Oct 2014. Immediately after graduation is when we were making a combined $90k. We had a lot of things pop up in 2014-2015 that we weren't financially prepared for, and that caused us to put a lot on credit cards. We also paid for our own wedding.

The point at which all our debt was paid off was when I felt "all right."

Fast-forward to now: Wife is a full-time stay-at-home mom, I make $83k/yr (no bonus), we have a daughter, 1 on the way, 3 dogs, two nice cars (both 2015), and a 250k house (which is nice for the area). We contribute about $1k to a generic savings (for emergencies, spur of the moment purchases, etc.) and I forget how much I put in my 401k. I also have an IRA I contribute towards. After all that, we _still_ have extra money to do fun stuff like go out to eat, buy stuff we want, etc.

During that little "rough" patch of 2015, I really became aware of where every dollar went. I've been able to maintain the same mentality I had when we had no excess money, and that really helps give us excess money now. Heck, our weekly grocery budget is only $125 for 2 adults, 1 baby, and 3 dogs. That also includes things like paper towels, toilet paper, beauty supplies, etc.

If you're interested in more I can PM you my monthly expenses and more information. When I was trying to get my money under control, I found it really hard to find good examples of what to do. Most of the time I only came across stuff like "couple pays off $1M in debt in only 1 year!" Well, that's great if you're both software engineers for google and living out of a van with no kids, but what about the normal person?


----------



## Orchid PE

When it comes to housing, it depends on the area, but my preference is to own. We bought our first house in Oct 2015 for $150k, and when we sold it 4 years later, it went for $200k. That's not too bad. I can only imagine if we had continued renting, we would've never made any money back.

When we moved here to TN I knew I wanted to own a home again. So we bought another house. Surprisingly, my 150k FL house and 250k TN house have almost the same mortgage. The TN house is only like $100 more.

Now I'm looking to purchase a second home in Chattanooga is predicted to start booming again, and I would make some money off a rental while at the same time have someone else pay the mortgage on it!


----------



## Road Guy

*Very Random Question:*

We are going to Florida to check in with the parents this summer, my dad has been trying to give me my old reproduction musket (.58 cal 3 band Enfield) and an original civil war Springfield musket he wants to let go of.  I really wanted to get the reproduction musket cause its fun to shoot, but I am not in a hurry to get the actual relic. But has anyone put these in as luggage before?

I see lots of people checking rifles and shotguns at DIA but I have never done it - is it a major PIA or no?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> *Very Random Question:*
> 
> We are going to Florida to check in with the parents this summer, my dad has been trying to give me my old reproduction musket (.58 cal 3 band Enfield) and an original civil war Springfield musket he wants to let go of.  I really wanted to get the reproduction musket cause its fun to shoot, but I am not in a hurry to get the actual relic. But has anyone put these in as luggage before?
> 
> I see lots of people checking rifles and shotguns at DIA but I have never done it - is it a major PIA or no?


I haven't done this personally, but I've seen others try it.

Yes it's a pita, and you should expect to have a hard time with the check-in agent or TSA. I've overheard on two occasions people flying from Denver complain about it. Generally people put those items in their own special travel case and use a TSA approved lock. I *think* it needs to be declared at the check in counter.


----------



## Supe

As someone who used to fly with rifles regularly BEFORE 9/11 happened, IMO, you will be money ahead by just having an FFL ship it to another FFL and paying the couple extra bucks for that to happen.  

Yes, it is a pain in the ass.  Yes, you will have to declare it at the counter in its own case and approved locks.  Yes, you will have to open the case and present it to the agent, which in most cases, you will get to spend extra time being escorted to a side room to speak with a TSA agent about your intended purpose for traveling with this, having your luggage hand screened to ensure you are not traveling with ammunition/items not checked in a separate lock box, etc.  They will then toss a card in the case, and depending on the airport, you will have to wait until the very end where they may hand carry the case to you OUTSIDE of the terminal.  They are also rough as shit with your firearm - American Airlines did a great job of dropping my PELICAN CASE so hard, that it split the entire backside of the case open and damaged my rifle en route to the Olympic Training Center.

Or, you walk into a dealer, fill out a sheet of paper, hand him some cash, and wait for your dealer back home to call you and tell you it arrived.


----------



## Road Guy

My Global Nexus just came if that helps?  - probably not!

That's the one issue with a musket is that there really isnt a good case available for purchase   

I keep wanting to make a road trip to the parents / pan handle / keys / Appalachian  mounts one summer for 2 weeks but that is probably a long ways out - I will check with some gun stores close to them and see if they will accommodate - I didnt know that was an option - thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> *Very Random Question:*
> 
> We are going to Florida to check in with the parents this summer, my dad has been trying to give me my old reproduction musket (.58 cal 3 band Enfield) and an original civil war Springfield musket he wants to let go of.  I really wanted to get the reproduction musket cause its fun to shoot, but I am not in a hurry to get the actual relic. But has anyone put these in as luggage before?
> 
> I see lots of people checking rifles and shotguns at DIA but I have never done it - is it a major PIA or no?


Denver is a PIA! I've flown several dozen times with a firearm and I absolutely hate dealing with Denver flight agents.

When flying with a firearm, it has to be in its own locked, hard sided case. The locks CANNOT be TSA type and you must hold onto the key. Upon arrival, you declare them to the agent who gives you a tag to fill out declaring it is unloaded. They watch you fill it out, then put it into the locked case. Relock the case, they tag it, then you accompany it to a separate TSA station where it gets scanned. The agents will request you hand them the key to open the case, they'll unlock, open and relock the case in your presence. After that boondoggle, you can go through the regular TSA line and catch your flight. I dislike Denver because the ticket agents won't handle your firearm and will call for assistance as they won't let you carry it to TSA yourself. The assistance folks are limited in number, so you can wait up to 30 minutes for them to show up, then get escorted to the TSA area. Nearly every other airport I've flown has me take it to TSA myself and I am able to get through the process in under 5 minutes.

Long Arms can be sent via USPS to yourself without bothering to deal with the FFL! https://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c4_009.htm

I've only used the FFL for transferring hand guns when I drove through Canada. If I can fly with them, I will.

If these guns are classified as Curio's or Relics, then I'd avoid USPS and get a good hard sided case to fly them home with you.


----------



## Road Guy

So if I am flying from Tampa to Denver would that be easier if I am just picking it up in Denver?


----------



## blybrook PE

When you fly to an airport, provided the firearm isn't inside another piece of luggage, they will have a separate area for them, usually with an agent. You'll show your ID and they'll give you your bag.

Since I fly with hard sided suitcases for work, I always have to go claim them as the handlers automatically presume they contain firearms.


----------



## Road Guy

cool thanks for the info - Im going to look for a case but i think our return flight leaves at 6 AM and the Tampa airport is so small the last time we flew that early the TSA folks were not even there yet!  I may just defer this, I think my dad is just trying to get them out of his house but not sure why they have plenty of room..


----------



## blybrook PE

You're welcome. There's some good cases out there that have pick-n-pluck foam and variable depths. When getting a pick-n-pluck foam case, also pickup a couple cans of Plasti-Dip spray. After getting the foam plucked to your liking, coat it several times with the Plasti-Dip. It gets absorbed by the foam and will hold the form better without loosing more foam during shipping / handling / usage.


----------



## mudpuppy

I used to see lots of firearms checked at the Columbus, GA airport (which makes Tampa airport look gigantic) and they seemed to have a pretty smooth process... but it was mostly Army Rangers checking them.

I have heard anecdotally that firearms are a target for baggage thieves (on the TSA or airline side) since they tend to be pretty conspicuous.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> When it comes to housing, it depends on the area, but my preference is to own. We bought our first house in Oct 2015 for $150k, and when we sold it 4 years later, it went for $200k. That's not too bad. I can only imagine if we had continued renting, we would've never made any money back.
> 
> When we moved here to TN I knew I wanted to own a home again. So we bought another house. Surprisingly, my 150k FL house and 250k TN house have almost the same mortgage. The TN house is only like $100 more.
> 
> Now I'm looking to purchase a second home in Chattanooga is predicted to start booming again, and I would make some money off a rental while at the same time have someone else pay the mortgage on it!


You typed a ton of good stuff/I sent you a PM.  As for the owning a house/renting an apartment...I think I do want to own one day, but I don't know if that'll be anytime soon for me?  I'm currently located in Indianapolis due to the VA job and I have certain incentives that require me to stay for 3 years.  I do like the city, but I do not know if I will find a SO here, or if I would like to stay here due to limits in promotional capacity at the facility I'm at (I'd be stuck at a GS-11 forever, which as @RBHeadge PE knows is bullshit), so I might be moving out of this area by late 2022.  I don't think it makes sense for me to try and buy something in this time period?  Currently I'm in a kinda expensive apartment for the area, but I'm not sure if I want to move after my year lease is done since that would require packing everything up again just to maybe be gone in less than two years after?


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> *Very Random Question:*
> 
> We are going to Florida to check in with the parents this summer, my dad has been trying to give me my old reproduction musket (.58 cal 3 band Enfield) and an original civil war Springfield musket he wants to let go of.  I really wanted to get the reproduction musket cause its fun to shoot, but I am not in a hurry to get the actual relic. But has anyone put these in as luggage before?
> 
> I see lots of people checking rifles and shotguns at DIA but I have never done it - is it a major PIA or no?


My husband flew from DEN to Canada with two larger shotguns and it was a very smooth process on our end. They were checked both to and from and there was a special room for TSA. We didn't have any issues. 

Let me touch base with the husband and we might be able to lend you hard sided cases.


----------



## Road Guy

I need to get a measurement but I think part of the problem is that this thing is 58 IN long (Thats what she said!) - looking around the Internets most people use some type of plastic golf container?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I need to get a measurement but I think part of the problem is that this thing is 58 IN long (Thats what she said!) - looking around the Internets most people use some type of plastic golf container?


Search for 62" cases.  That's a pretty common size for long guns.


----------



## Dleg

I'd just like to throw this out there:

BeaverCON 2020
Our partner, Ecotone Inc., invites you to learn the most effective beaver management practices to resolve beaver conflicts
This is happening March 3 - 5 in Maryland. If anyone is interested in going :eyebrows:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> I'd just like to throw this out there:
> 
> BeaverCON 2020
> Our partner, Ecotone Inc., invites you to learn the most effective beaver management practices to resolve beaver conflicts
> This is happening March 3 - 5 in Maryland. If anyone is interested in going :eyebrows:


An angry beaver (both kinds) is kinda like the Wu-Tang Clan in that it ain't nuttin' to fuck with.


----------



## Road Guy

I always prefer a hungry beaver over an angry beaver..


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> I always prefer a hungry beaver over an angry beaver..


But sometimes a hangry beaver can be fun...


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> But sometimes a hangry beaver can be fun...


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> I'd just like to throw this out there:
> 
> BeaverCON 2020
> Our partner, Ecotone Inc., invites you to learn the most effective beaver management practices to resolve beaver conflicts
> This is happening March 3 - 5 in Maryland. If anyone is interested in going :eyebrows:


Maryland is near @frazil and she’s got a hat.


----------



## txjennah PE

My vet has the grossest hold message. It talks about fleas and larva multiplying rapidly in your home while you wait.  I would be much happier not knowing that information, thanks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> My vet has the grossest hold message. It talks about fleas and larva multiplying rapidly in your home while you wait.  I would be much happier not knowing that information, thanks.


Oh gross, no thanks.

My vet doesn't have any such hold message that I know of. And today, I finally got to talk to Male Vet and I'll meet him later when I pick up Moo. 

First she had worms &amp; giardia when we got her (we knew about the worms). And now, she's got a UTI. Male Vey called and told me, he said "but she's a really sweet puppy tho!"  She's the snuggliest pup, fecking wiggled into the vet this morning and as soon as we were thru the door, ran to the practice manager!  

And she's gained 10lbs since we got her about 10 weeks ago.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

They tested  our fire alarm system this morning.

So the alarms are blaring.

My coworker says "can't they test it without the noise?!"

-____-


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They tested  our fire alarm system this morning.
> 
> So the alarms are blaring.
> 
> My coworker says "can't they test it without the noise?!"
> 
> -____-


They did this last week at my work.

They sent an email to all the managers letting them know. Only *one* manager forwarded the email to their group. So everyone else in the building didn't know it was a test and exited the building.

I was on my way out when I noticed some of my buddies (who were in the group that got the email) wave me down. They informed me it was just a test.

Also, one of the alarms is directly over my desk, so I didn't mind leaving my area for a while.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> They did this last week at my work.
> 
> They sent an email to all the managers letting them know. Only *one* manager forwarded the email to their group. So everyone else in the building didn't know it was a test and exited the building.
> 
> I was on my way out when I noticed some of my buddies (who were in the group that got the email) wave me down. They informed me it was just a test.
> 
> Also, one of the alarms is directly over my desk, so I didn't mind leaving my area for a while.


They sent the whole office an email and did it before 8am (we have flex start times) so *everyone knew*.

but there obviously HAS TO BE SOUND ON to make sure the damn system works.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They sent the whole office an email and did it before 8am (we have flex start times) so *everyone knew*.
> 
> but there obviously HAS TO BE SOUND ON to make sure the damn system works.


Does yours have the flashing strobe light, too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Does yours have the flashing strobe light, too?


I believe so - I wasn't paying attention. I feel like it's a requirement for those with hearing impairment. And the noise would be required for those with visual impairment.


----------



## Orchid PE

For people prone to seizures, the flashing lights can't be very good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> For people prone to seizures, the flashing lights can't be very good.


Likely not


----------



## csb

Everybody who specs anything with flashing lights has to avoid those strobe patterns.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So they're coming back next week. The system didn't pass. The horns did not sound on one floor.


----------



## Dleg

I'm so confused. 

https://naijatell.com/odd/chinese-authorities-seize-12-tons-of-beaver-penises-smuggled-from-canada/


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So they're coming back next week. The system didn't pass. The horns did not sound on one floor.


Hey, well at least they found something!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It's "Wear a Sports Jersey/Shirt" Day at work today.

One of the guys is wearing a Chiefs t-shirt over his dress shirt - he is being razzed for it.


----------



## txjennah PE

My thoughts when a coworker sent us an Outlook meeting invite for her upcoming root canal:


----------



## Road Guy

I would decline that invite!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE our new guy did that to use too. instead of putting it on the PTO calendar then sending a separate email, he'd invite our manager, our PM, and myself to his doctor appointments. And we're all just like "please stop". And he wasn't new to the workforce so it's extra baffling


----------



## leggo PE

I think I'm actually gonna max out my 401k contributions for the first time this year! Woot woot!


----------



## Road Guy

woot! 

now in 20 years you can be like me, have a bunch of money you can't touch!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> I would decline that invite!


Lmao I sure did!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @txjennah PE our new guy did that to use too. instead of putting it on the PTO calendar then sending a separate email, he'd invite our manager, our PM, and myself to his doctor appointments. And we're all just like "please stop". And he wasn't new to the workforce so it's extra baffling


Lmao why do people do this? The same day, another coworker sent an invite for her 10-day long PTO. Why the fuck am I gonna accept that and then have my calendar being completely blocked off for 10 days? Geez people.


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/civil-engineer-bridge-proposal

And I know what you're thinking. No, international engineers are not taking our jobs in this one.


----------



## JayKay PE

I think I am going to get a new phone soon.  I currently have an iPhone 6S+/64 GB that I got when I broke my phone while traveling.  I'm...pretty sure it's paid off by now, since I got it in 2015ish.  I was thinking of getting an iPhone 11/128 GB since it seems pretty cheap.  I was thinking of getting an android/samsung/something new but, tbh, I'm comfortable with an iPhone and every one I've had usually lasts at least 4-years with normal JK-use (first time I traded it in after I'd had it for over four years, second time was the travel incident, when horseback riding in Catalonia the wine in my saddle bag broke and killed the phone...we were able to save the cava).

I'm still on my parent's plan, I think because my dad gets a deal with having a certain number of lines attached to the account.  I don't think he cares if I stay or go, as long as I give him a heads up so he can give AT&amp;T a call.  Trying to decide if worth it to get my own account or stick with his, if my dad doesn't care.  Also, prob won't trade in my phone since I own outright.  Phone still works, the camera just shakes a little.  Might give it to my brother to use as his ipod/video game phone.  Might wait to see if Costco has any really good deals for new accounts/new lines.  I don't need anything crazy like hotspot, or a ton of data?  I think my dad's plan is something like 10GB of data for five lines, which I don't think we use, and I use even less now that I'm not working in the field as much.  Ehhhhh. 

Thoughts on how I'm doing this all wrong?


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> So, random question, when did you get financially 'all right'.  *I feel like I'm struggling with the whole single income*, but I really don't want to get in a relationship/roommates/married if I don't have to.  I know it'll be slow going, but I don't really know if I ever want to buy a house/a rental/whatever.  I'd rather throw that money into the market or IRAs and ignore it.






JayKay PE said:


> I think I am going to get a new phone soon.  I currently have an iPhone 6S+/64 GB that I got when I broke my phone while traveling.  I'm...pretty sure it's paid off by now, since I got it in 2015ish. * I was thinking of getting an iPhone 11/128 GB since it seems pretty cheap*.
> 
> *Thoughts on how I'm doing this all wrong?*


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


>


Lololol, I know, conflicting JK-messages, but I have an emergency "want" fund specifically for things like this that I dip into maybe once a year while adding to it?  This is def a want, not a need, but I really don't want to have to use my work phone as my 'real phone', so I'm going to tweak my budget to have it covered in a couple months by not eating out and being more conservative with groceries (prob by April when I travel back home for a bachelorette party).  The camera is starting to shake/blue all photos and I mostly use the phone for pictures, so it's slowly becoming a need vs. a want.  As noted, I tend to buy a phone and then use it for 4+ years, so I don't mind having a higher upfront cost since I end up owning it/using it for multiple years and with the speed of technology changing it makes sense (in my head).


----------



## Road Guy

I too had a 6 for a long time, and then got a 7 a few months ago and just the difference in battery life was worth it - wish I had done it sooner -i but I didn't look at getting anything newer because of below:

I am the payer of 5 peoples phone plan, I refer to them as "parasites" - I think they should pay them themselves once they are out of High School, but I guess we pushed that back to college or age 21?

But we dont buy phones for them anymore, if they break it / lose it / etc they acquire a new one, I am just stuck with the data plan coverage


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy, oh yeah, I started paying my dad monthly for the phone when I was 18/got my first flip phone, or I end up covering other stuff that balances out (like pre-paying for vacation stuff).  I was going to split from the family plan earlier/when I first left college, but for some reason having me stay on the plan was cheaper than if I left (according to the parental-unit), so I stayed on.  I was thinking of getting a 7, but I use the phone a ton for photos while traveling/etc. that I'd like a better camera for as long as possible.  I've never really broken a phone (except for that one travel time), and I've always paid in full when I needed a new one, so my dad never had to worry about that.  Only thing that stresses him is when my brother decides to use all the rollover data+ the monthly data to play apps on his phone.


----------



## Supe

Mrs. Supe just bought an 11.  Nice phone, other than the fact that it's f*cking huge.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Mrs. Supe just bought an 11.  Nice phone, other than the fact that it's f*cking huge.


All the better for my crappy eyes to read books off of.  I refuse to buy an iPad if I can use my phone to read books on libby.  It's such a pain to transfer books from libby to kindle, so I just...started reading on my phone and it stuck.


----------



## Supe




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend offered to add me to his Google FI plan. I'm on AT&amp;T solo and now that I've paid off my phone, it's 88$/mo.

I could trade in my phone, microspike hole and all, and get like 250$ or something from FI when I looked a few months ago. It'd be nice to have a better camera since I take it hiking but hiking is how I got the microspike hole in the first place *shrugs* 

And FI doesn't really have any better coverage than AT&amp;T in some of the places I hike. Verizon is king


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://news.yahoo.com/artist-wheeled-99-smartphones-around-172836389.html


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZi8qXWHNBU

Well if this isn't the CliffsNotes version of American politics, I don't know what is.

"I was annoyed. You know I was annoyed. I was annoyed that every time Trump spoke the red lines went up. Every time he said something against the democrats the democratic lines went down. Every time consistently. Now there were a few exceptions. We have become so polarized, so divided, that we don't hear anymore. ... They will find a reason to like him or dislike him no matter what he says."


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

It's my turn to plan valentine's day this year. I can't wait to surprise my husband. Gifts. A black tie gala with dinner, chocolates, Italian wines, champagne. I really get into it when it's my turn.


----------



## Supe

civilrobot said:


> It's my turn to plan valentine's day this year. I can't wait to surprise my husband. Gifts. A black tie gala with dinner, chocolates, Italian wines, champagne. I really get into it when it's my turn.


If you really want to surprise him, buy him a 6 pack and a 24" works pizza and he'll love you forever.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> If you really want to surprise him, buy him a 6 pack and a 24" works pizza and he'll love you forever.


lol He gets that stuff all of the time. He's a big romantic. He will out-do me on valentine's day next year (some how) but I think we both like the camaraderie.


----------



## Master slacker

my wife (gf at the time) and I used to go to Papa Murphy's and get the heart-shaped pizza special.  Nowadays we're not quite as fancy.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> my wife (gf at the time) and I used to go to Papa Murphy's and get the heart-shaped pizza special.  Nowadays we're not quite as fancy.


Get the heart-shaped pizza at ALDI now and bake it yourself while wearing holey underwear?


----------



## JayKay PE

Moar random JK topic:  Currently taking Nature's Bounty hair, skin, &amp; nails gummies as a supplement.  I feel like it...isn't really doing anything.  Does anyone have any recommendations for a different supplement that might work better?  I currently take Vitafusion as my standard multivitamin.  Not sure if I should try youtheory Collagen, since it's at Costco?


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrriple post, to avoid double posting.


----------



## Orchid PE

So on monday the wife and I decided to visit a grocery store a few minutes from the house. It's called Earth Fare. It was our first time visiting one and we really liked it. It was cool that they had a bunch of organic stuff and also a smoothie bar, salad bar, buffet, sandwich station, pizza station, and a dining area all inside a grocery store! We thought it was a little odd that they weren't very stocked up on some stuff. Like, there were only a few containers of milk. We thought it was a little odd, but just assumed they hadn't got their new shipments in.

Then today I came across this... https://progressivegrocer.com/earth-fare-closing-all-stores


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Got a voicemail about my interest in a student loan repayment and forgiveness plan.

Shame I paid off my student loans in April 2012.


----------



## Road Guy

was it like a whole foods knock off? - I only go to whole foods to use their amazon storage lockers!


----------



## csb

https://www.wtae.com/article/4-children-lost-in-rural-alaska-during-blizzard-found-alive-huddling-around-2-year-old/30790375

This is pretty amazing for a group of kids! 



> *NUNAM IQUA, Alaska —*
> 
> Four boys who went missing for more than a day during a blizzard in rural Alaska were found alive on Monday, and were resourceful when it came to protecting the youngest and most vulnerable to the elements.
> 
> The children, who range in age from 2 to 14, were found about 20 miles outside the village of Nunam Iqua, on Alaska's west coast, a representative with Emmonak Search and Rescue told CNN by phone Monday night.
> 
> "The kids are doing fine," the representative said. "I talked to the grandpa. They were cold and hungry."
> 
> The boys reportedly huddled around the youngest boy.
> 
> They dug a foot-deep hole in the snow and huddled themselves inside and positioned themselves in a way so that the 2-year-old wouldn't be as exposed, according to Alaska Public Media.
> 
> “They were protecting the baby,” rescuer Herschel Sundown told the news outlet.
> 
> When asked how the children got so far from their village during the blizzard, the official noted, "In winter time our storms are very bad. Sense of direction is not to be played with."
> 
> Alaska State Troopers received a report Sunday at 6:25 p.m. local time that the children hadn't returned from a snow-machine ride near the remote, rural village of Nunam Iqua.
> 
> Officials were called after the boys were more than five hours late in returning home.
> 
> "At least three were appropriately dressed for the weather," said state patrol spokesperson Megan Peters at the time of the search. "There's concern for their safety."
> 
> There were winter storm warnings in effect throughout the region at the time state troopers were alerted, CNN meteorologist Michael Guy said.
> 
> The National Weather Service warned of wind gusts as high as 60 mph, and wind chills as low as 45 below zero, which can "cause frostbite in as little as 10 minutes to exposed skin," the NWS said in its Sunday afternoon advisory.
> 
> The four children were identified as Christopher Johnson, 14, Frank Johnson, 8, Ethan Camille, 7, and Trey Camille, 2.
> 
> Army National Guard and USCG helicopters were called in Sunday to assist, but blizzard conditions hampered visibility.
> 
> Nunam Iqua has an estimated population of about 200 people, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

csb said:


> https://www.wtae.com/article/4-children-lost-in-rural-alaska-during-blizzard-found-alive-huddling-around-2-year-old/30790375
> 
> This is pretty amazing for a group of kids!


Faith in humanity restored for today.


----------



## blybrook PE

The kids are still recovering from hypothermia, thankfully that was the worst of it. 

I know the area where this happened, it's easy to initially miss their hiding spot due to the terrain (or lack there of).


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> was it like a whole foods knock off? - I only go to whole foods to use their amazon storage lockers!


Idk I haven't been to a whole foods before. We have one in town, but never been. It reminded me a little of Fresh Market, but I like Fresh Market better.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> was it like a whole foods knock off? - I only go to whole foods to use their amazon storage lockers!


Idk I haven't been to a whole foods before. We have one in town, but never been. It reminded me a little of Fresh Market, but I like Fresh Market better.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

is the skills section of a resume really necessary if you don't use any special programs outside of MS Office, don't code/program, and don't speak any languages fluently besides english?


----------



## Master slacker

I always put Microsoft Word and PowerPoint in my skills section so employers know I mean business.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't have skills listed on my resume. However, I do have sections for "expertise" and "strengths".


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, I lied. On the second page, I do have "technical skills", but all that's in their are specific CAD/BIM programs and analysis/design programs that pertain to my job.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Nun-chuck skilz. Make sure to include those.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> Nun-chuck skilz. Make sure to include those.


And computer-hacking skillz. ‘Cause girls only want guys with skillz.


----------



## Dleg

Only the best employers need to know that I can sustain a spinning frisbee indefinitely on an index finger, or any flat object really.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think this is going to be one of my wife's best birthdays! This is the first time it's snowed at the house since we moved here, and this is my wife's first time seeing snow!


----------



## Road Guy

speaking of snow...

Took off last Friday to take my youngest son on our traditional skip school and work father son ski day - It was flat out dumping.  Great day but when we get back to our car (jeep) the parking lot is a shit show, apparently 20 In of the Yankee Dandruff isnt good for lightweight cars and 2 wheel drive trucks, who would have thunk it?

Me and another jeeper helped pull 2 Subaru's out to the point where they could get some traction, one had shitty tires, and I think the other one just made a poor decision on how he parked that mostly attributed to his being stuck,  but the owners were pretty nice and appreciative (I can kick myself for not getting a pic!) But this back parking lot was on a hill and it was a total mess.

Then there was this jack wagon in a Nissan pick up, 2WD.  I initially refused to help him, people like that need to learn a lesson, but in his attempts to get out he had blocked in this old truck that was trying to get out.  Against my better wishes we pull him up to the top of the hill so he could get out.

As we are leaving winter park I am behind the same nissan truck, he gets stuck in the huge amount of snow in the slight uphill to get onto the highway. I saw this coming and just drove around and might have given him the one finger salute..

Also we were one of the last cars they let over the pass before they closed it for avalanche control -  (Berthoud Pass for any of you who have been to winter park) - It would have totally sucked to have been stuck behind that due to people who were unprepared.

CO supposedly has a "traction law" for times like these, but they dont really enforce it, and I hope the guy in the nissan learned an expensive lesson that requires a tow truck or something, but regardless it was a good lesson for my 17 year old in being prepared.

Also I wont let myself or my family "push" cars stuck in the snow, this is a good way to get your leg crushed or worse - originally the nissan guy was upset I wouldn't push, not that I think an extra person pushing a truck uphill in 20-24" of snow would have made a difference. but nope..


----------



## Orchid PE

Man! We ended up getting just over 4" of snow in about 3 hours. It was pretty amazing. This was pretty exciting for us since we didn't expect to get snow!

My wife was able to make her first ever snowman and got to throw snowballs.

It pretty much shut the whole city down. There were tons of wrecks around the main road near our house. At the entrance to our neighborhood is a pretty steep hill and I saw a few people trying to come in, but would eventually lose traction and slide back down to the entrance. A dude got out his side-by-side and started taxiing people to their houses.

My sister and her husband were on the way over that morning to visit. It's a 3 hour drive from their house and it ended up taking them 5 hours because the only roads into the city closed (including the interstate). They got held up 40 minutes out from our house for the extra 2 hours. At least it was lunch time and they made it somewhere to eat.

I can't wait for it to snow again.

Field across from neighborhood:




Chattaneers' House:







Neighborhood:


----------



## Road Guy

So is that Chattanooga? (I spent the 1st 40 years of life in Atlanta)

Where is the wife from?

Its snowing again here.. we had a really nice January so I guess this is just time to pay the piper!


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> So is that Chattanooga? (I spent the 1st 40 years of life in Atlanta)
> 
> Where is the wife from?
> 
> Its snowing again here.. we had a really nice January so I guess this is just time to pay the piper!


Yeah Chattanooga. We're both from FL.

How regular is snow where you are?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Road Guy said:


> Its snowing again here.. we had a really nice January so I guess this is just time to pay the piper!


It is definitely time for punishment after the gorgeous January we had. 

You must be west of me, it's not snowing here yet...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah Chattanooga. We're both from FL.


She'll get over it real quick. I did when I moved from CA to CO 12 years ago.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> She'll get over it real quick. I did when I moved from CA to CO 12 years ago.


Hopefully not. She used to hate the cold, but now she's starting to enjoy it. I love the cold, hence one reason we moved away from Florida.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> speaking of snow...


Were you guys in the Mary Jane parking lot?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hopefully not. She used to hate the cold, but now she's starting to enjoy it. I love the cold, hence one reason we moved away from Florida.


I don’t like bitter cold. Pretty much anything below ten degrees is too cold for me. One of the many many pros to quitting my retail job and going back to college.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Passed along my tax stuff stuff to a CPA yesterday.

I'm right at the line to write-off/claim my unreimbursed stuff for the PE. and it's basically pointless to claim it.

whomp whomp

i mean I expected not to be able to do anything with it but i figured i'd be far off from being able to claim it.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Passed along my tax stuff stuff to a CPA yesterday.
> 
> I'm right at the line to write-off/claim my unreimbursed stuff for the PE. and it's basically pointless to claim it.
> 
> whomp whomp
> 
> i mean I expected not to be able to do anything with it but i figured i'd be far off from being able to claim it.


Woohoo!

I stayed up to do taxes last night. I didn't think we were going to get a refund, but we are! Hello new dishwasher!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I stayed up to do taxes last night. I didn't think we were going to get a refund, but we are! Hello new dishwasher!


I typically get a return when my mom's done my taxes - at least from federal.

Boyfriend's best friend did his taxes over the weekend. And he was going to get a return of like 2500$. And then he added his wife to it (they got married last year) and the return dropped to 200$. She works(ed) 2 part time jobs. Her parents typically did her taxes and she'd owe 2-3000$ and they'd just pay it for her. And she never knew that she ever owed money - I'm not sure that she knows even now, they may have just told him.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not sure that she knows even now, they may have just told him.


lol One of those "She's your problem now" moments!

I'm glad I didn't have to file state tax returns with either state I lived in this year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> lol One of those "She's your problem now" moments!
> 
> I'm glad I didn't have to file state tax returns with either state I lived in this year.


One year, my refund from Maine was 24$. And it cost 25$ to file online with Turbotax...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

When you folks take vacations/days off and put the info up on shared calendars, how much info do you put?

For me, I put "Lyceefruit - PTO" or "Lyceefruit - site visit".

But some of my coworkers put "John - rockclimbing in the desert" "Jason - hunting/ATV trip in CO" "Ashley - Dr appt"


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> When you folks take vacations/days off and put the info up on shared calendars, how much info do you put?
> 
> For me, I put "Lyceefruit - PTO" or "Lyceefruit - site visit".
> 
> But some of my coworkers put "John - rockclimbing in the desert" "Jason - hunting/ATV trip in CO" "Ashley - Dr appt"


I put "Chatt Off."

You could always start coming up with clever stuff. Like "Lyceefruit - Meeting with Chancellor Palpatine"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> When you folks take vacations/days off and put the info up on shared calendars, how much info do you put?
> 
> For me, I put "Lyceefruit - PTO" or "Lyceefruit - site visit".
> 
> But some of my coworkers put "John - rockclimbing in the desert" "Jason - hunting/ATV trip in CO" "Ashley - Dr appt"


I put a reason for my vacation down, but the way the system works, the only people who see the reason are those who approve the vacation. We can see the names of everyone who’s on some sort of leave on a shared calendar, but we don’t know what they are up to.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I put "Chatt Off."
> 
> You could always start coming up with clever stuff. Like "Lyceefruit - Meeting with Chancellor Palpatine"


Or LyceeFruit - taking revenge on wood chipper


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I put a reason for my vacation down, but the way the system works, the only people who see the reason are those who approve the vacation. We can see the names of everyone who’s on some sort of leave on a shared calendar, but we don’t know what they are up to.


Ours is just a shared Outlook calendar. 

Our approval system is sending an email to the correct parties (your direct manager) and then when they say "approved", you got add to the calendar. 

Our template for the email doesn't include "reason why" thankfully. There is a line that says "special request" so I type in "think snow" or "unicorn chasing" (when I volunteer at Boston). when it was a paper request form, i'd doodle in that area lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh. I just did a mock-return for my taxes and I'm going to def owe some money.  Forgot that the money that was paid directly towards my student loan counted as income, so it bumped me into a higher bracket.  Booooo.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> When you folks take vacations/days off and put the info up on shared calendars, how much info do you put?
> 
> For me, I put "Lyceefruit - PTO" or "Lyceefruit - site visit".
> 
> But some of my coworkers put "John - rockclimbing in the desert" "Jason - hunting/ATV trip in CO" "Ashley - Dr appt"


Literally just our name and PTO, because our admin handles that calendar.


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I just put my name and "PTO."  No one needs to know the details unless I'm going to be out of the country, because then I want everyone to know that I'm not checking email and not to expect a response (a select few will know that they can get a hold of me in an emergency and I will still respond.)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I just put my name and "PTO."  No one needs to know the details unless I'm going to be out of the country, because then I want everyone to know that I'm not checking email and not to expect a response (a select few will know that they can get a hold of me in an emergency and I will still respond.)


but that's what the out of office reply is for?

mine always says i won't have access to email or phone (because I have AT&amp;T and go into the woods)


----------



## txjennah PE

Anyone looking at getting tickets to the Rage Against the Machine reunion tour?  Husband and I are gonna try to get tickets to the St. Louis show, but I expect the tickets will sell out in 3 seconds.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but that's what the out of office reply is for?
> 
> mine always says i won't have access to email or phone (because I have AT&amp;T and go into the woods)


Well, yeah, but I still want to give everyone a heads up for major projects in advance of my PTO.


----------



## JayKay PE

I've always just told people dates and maybe what I'm doing, but if it needs to go on a work calendar I just have "JK - Out".

Surprisingly, my department does not have a calendar for everyone to see who is out/when.  I am waiting for this to get implemented, but I think they have a way of looking it up in the system if it's approved PTO (which in that case, it doesn't matter anymore).


----------



## Road Guy

CSB - We were in the "G" lot - right across the sreet from the main WP access (with the signal) - The Driveway to Mary Jane was blocked due to similar circumstances, we made it about half way up and had to turn around because multiple vehicles were stuck in the snow- I think WP was caught either understaffed or with their pants down,, if they had had some people out directing parking like normal I dont think it would have been such a shit show


----------



## MA_PE

“A dude got out his side-by-side and started taxiing people”

@Chattaneer PE what’s a side-by-side?


----------



## Orchid PE

MA_PE said:


> “A dude got out his side-by-side and started taxiing people”
> 
> @Chattaneer PE what’s a side-by-side?


A UTV.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MA_PE said:


> “A dude got out his side-by-side and started taxiing people”
> 
> @Chattaneer PE what’s a side-by-side?


things that are causing property owners in Maine to consider revoking access to their land to ATVs.


----------



## JayKay PE

I...might have too much stuff in my schedule during the week and not enough during the weekend.  I wish my gym had more weekend hours instead of only Saturday.  My Sundays are filled with nothing, which makes me nervous.  I think I need to start baking or something to get that going.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I...might have too much stuff in my schedule during the week and not enough during the weekend.  I wish my gym had more weekend hours instead of only Saturday.  My Sundays are filled with nothing, which makes me nervous.  I think I need to start baking or something to get that going.


Time to find a 24 hr gym w/key fob.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Time to find a 24 hr gym w/key fob.


Ooooof, I like my gym because its crazy classes really force me to move.  I've never been one of those people who can just go to the gym and "workout".  I just hate that the only have classes I can go to are at 5:30-6:30pm or 6:30-7:30pm.  Means I need to tighten up my schedule and figure out where all my post-work hours go?  Like, I'll go home, make dinner, sit down, and it's suddenly 9:30pm and I haven't gotten anything done that I wanted to.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm so tired and I have no idea why.


----------



## Orchid PE

Heading in for my mid-year review. Idk why mid-year reviews are in February.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Heading in for my mid-year review. Idk why mid-year reviews are in February.


Prolly because fiscal year?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Prolly because fiscal year?


It is. My last company though had a similar fiscal year, but still had mid-year reviews in june-july.


----------



## Orchid PE

All done. Boss just said keep up the good work.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> All done. Boss just said keep up the good work.


Did...did you get a slap on the butt?

Based on sports events, that is the No. 1 way of showing you are doing good work.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did...did you get a slap on the butt?
> 
> Based on sports events, that is the No. 1 way of showing you are doing good work.


My boss Doug does slap me on the butt a lot...


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My boss Doug does slap me on the butt a lot...


Obviously this means you're doing an amazing job and will get many raises!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Obviously this means you're doing an amazing job and will get many raises!


... however, there was that one time when is was less of a slap and more of a cup ...


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> ... however, there was that one time when is was less of a slap and more of a cup ...


...as long as they didn't do a cup/reach around to the inside, you're good?  I think?  I don't know if cupping the berries is a yes or no for guys in the workplace?


----------



## Master slacker

... It's a no...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> ...as long as they didn't do a cup/reach around to the inside, you're good?  I think?  I don't know if cupping the berries is a yes or no for guys in the workplace?


It’s definitely not how you do pants.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...as long as they didn't do a cup/reach around to the inside, you're good?  I think?  I don't know if cupping the berries is a yes or no for guys in the workplace?


My suit tailor has taken some liberties, too. I think I've been violated?

On a side note, my boss is the type of man that would ... another man in the ... without the ... courtesy of a reach-around!

(Just paraphrasing a movie quote, not my actual boss)


----------



## Supe

We got a membership at BJ's last night, since we wanted better options for deli meats and better/bigger cuts of beef and chicken.  Any hidden gems/must-buy items from there that anybody knows of?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> We got a membership at BJ's last night, since we wanted better options for deli meats and better/bigger cuts of beef and chicken.  Any hidden gems/must-buy items from there that anybody knows of?


BJS NUTS AND BERRIES TRAIL MIX.

Sorry, sorry, I've been craving it.  I like it because it's almonds and sunflower seeds with craisins and raisins.


----------



## Supe

Mrs. Supe almost bought that, I'm not a big trail mix fan though (I also think that raisins are Satan's rabbit turds.)


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Mrs. Supe almost bought that, I'm not a big trail mix fan though (I also think that raisins are Satan's rabbit turds.)


Hate raisins everywhere else except in this trail mix.  Tbh, I don't really like trail mix either?  I bought the big bag to kinda parse it out as a mid-day snack at my desk when energy is running low.  It is a nice mix of sugar + protein + whatever that keeps me going.  The real reason I like BJs more than Costco, most of the time, is because they have smaller bulk sizes (and the amazing ghiradelli bittersweet chocolate chips that are sooooo good).


----------



## Supe

We used to do Costco, but at the time, it was on the way home from work, and we were buying their house brand dog food.  Now I work on the other end of town and don't use their dog food, so there was no point.  BJ's isn't even 5 minutes down the road from us, and Mrs. Supe and I both pass it to/from work every day.  It's also relatively empty most of the time, whereas the Costco was regularly mobbed.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I'm going to try some coffee again.


----------



## Orchid PE

So I tried the coffee at work after over a month of not drinking coffee. I've realized the coffee at work tastes like water and I've been lying to myself this entire time.

I guess I should start bringing the french press to work.

----

It's been 2 months since the release of my exam results and sometimes it's still hard to believe I'm a PE. I didn't really have many professional goals after that, so I guess the next one is retirement.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I tried the coffee at work after over a month of not drinking coffee. I've realized the coffee at work tastes like water and I've been lying to myself this entire time.
> 
> I guess I should start bringing the french press to work.
> 
> ----
> 
> It's been 2 months since the release of my exam results and sometimes it's still hard to believe I'm a PE. I didn't really have many professional goals after that, so I guess the next one is retirement.


It's really hard for me to believe I'm a PE since I just went from a very 'you need to get your PE to stamp stuff' field of work into public sector...where I will never stamp anything, since it's all done by contracted A/E.  HA.  HA.  HA.  ALL THAT TIME AND EFFORT FOR NOTHING.  HA.  HA.  HA.

...and I'm sorry you coffee wasn't good.  I'm drinking cocoa this morning because it is chilly.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> It's really hard for me to believe I'm a PE since I just went from a very 'you need to get your PE to stamp stuff' field of work into public sector...where I will never stamp anything, since it's all done by contracted A/E.  HA.  HA.  HA.  ALL THAT TIME AND EFFORT FOR NOTHING.  HA.  HA.  HA.
> 
> ...and I'm sorry you coffee wasn't good.  I'm drinking cocoa this morning because it is chilly.


I hope one day I'll have a full-time job where having a PE is.. appreciated? My boss understands it is an accomplishment, but doesn't think much of it since I don't need it for my current role. I'm going to starting signing stuff on the side for my dad's engineering firm, so at least I have that. I guess that makes me the Senior Electrical Engineer for him now lol

Looks like it's snowing a little bit in Indianapolis? I heard there's an arctic blast rolling through. Hopefully it brings some more snow this way.


----------



## Master slacker

Chattaneer PE said:


> I guess I should start bringing the french press to work.


This guy knows how to coffee



JayKay PE said:


> It's really hard for me to believe I'm a PE since I just went from a very 'you need to get your PE to stamp stuff' field of work into public sector...where I will never stamp anything, since it's all done by contracted A/E.  HA.  HA.  HA.  ALL THAT TIME AND EFFORT FOR NOTHING.  HA.  HA.  HA.


I've always been in the public sector and don't plan to change that, TBH.  I got my P.E. license because I could and someday it may get me a leg up on the competition for a job.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_hey, I haven't looked at the "random topics thread in a couple weeks, I wonder what I've missed?_



JayKay PE said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done. Boss just said keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> Did...did you get a slap on the butt?
> 
> Based on sports events, that is the No. 1 way of showing you are doing good work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My boss Doug does slap me on the butt a lot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously this means you're doing an amazing job and will get many raises!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... however, there was that one time when is was less of a slap and more of a cup ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...as long as they didn't do a cup/reach around to the inside, you're good?  I think?  I don't know if cupping the berries is a yes or no for guys in the workplace?
Click to expand...










Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't wait for it to snow again.


We haven't seen any real snow in the DMV this season. And it's getting to the point where I don't think we're going to get anything this year.

I'm of two minds when it comes to snow. Either give me some nice gluggaveður (conversational snow); which doesn't interfere with walking or driving and melts quick, or make it enough to shut things down for a few days. None of this in-between bullshit.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Passed along my tax stuff stuff to a CPA yesterday.


I did my taxes over the weekend. Or maybe I should say that I did my taxes, my wife's taxes, and _our_ taxes five different ways over the weekend to try to maximize the return as much as possible. I'm still waiting to experience the cuts portion of the &lt;OBVIOUS AIRQUOTES&gt; Tax Cuts and Jobs Act &lt;OBVIOUS AIRQUOTES&gt;. Between Uncle Sam and Uncle Larry Hogan, we pay more in both raw dollars and percentage of income than we did two years ago.



JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I just did a mock-return for my taxes and I'm going to def owe some money.  Forgot that the money that was paid directly towards my student loan counted as income, so it bumped me into a higher bracket.  Booooo.


I told you that was going to happen! The SLRP is a mixed blessing. Economically it's worth it though.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> When you folks take vacations/days off and put the info up on shared calendars, how much info do you put?
> 
> For me, I put "Lyceefruit - PTO" or "Lyceefruit - site visit".
> 
> But some of my coworkers put "John - rockclimbing in the desert" "Jason - hunting/ATV trip in CO" "Ashley - Dr appt"


Depends on the guidance I had at the time. Usually I just put Name and type of leave, omiting the location.

I once had a boss that required us to put locations for EVERYTHING on our calendar. So I've definitely done some humble brags for vacations, and occasional snarky remarks for both work and non-work stuff.



Chattaneer PE said:


> It's been 2 months since the release of my exam results and sometimes it's still hard to believe I'm a PE. I didn't really have many professional goals after that, so I guess the next one is retirement.


Promotions? Acceptance as a fellow in your professional society, membership in NAE, appointment to State Licensing Board? Lots of things to aspire to!



JayKay PE said:


> It's really hard for me to believe I'm a PE since I just went from a very 'you need to get your PE to stamp stuff' field of work into public sector...where I will never stamp anything, since it's all done by contracted A/E.  HA.  HA.  HA.  ALL THAT TIME AND EFFORT FOR NOTHING.  HA.  HA.  HA.


That's only mostly true. Some public sector people have to stamp things. or they are required to have the license to show authority or competency. But yeah, in government, and especially in my discipline, it's more of honorific that opens doors.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm going to try some coffee again.


I recommend Peets.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I recommend Peets.


Bro. No. This was rated one of the worst coffees! And I agree with those ratings.



RBHeadge PE said:


> I did my taxes over the weekend. Or maybe I should say that I did my taxes, my wife's taxes, and _our_ taxes five different ways over the weekend to try to maximize the return as much as possible. I'm still waiting to experience the cuts portion of the &lt;OBVIOUS AIRQUOTES&gt; Tax Cuts and Jobs Act &lt;OBVIOUS AIRQUOTES&gt;. Between Uncle Sam and Uncle Larry Hogan, we pay more in both raw dollars and percentage of income than we did two years ago.


I'm not going to lie, having children are great for taxes. The TCJA increased the CTC from $1k per child to $2k.

I wholeheartedly agree with the reduction of the eligible income levels reducing from $200k/$400k to $75k/$110k (single/jointly). Lets be real, no couple making ~$400k needs a $2k tax credit.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Bro. No. This was rated one of the worst coffees! And I agree with those ratings.


Well, I like it. What would you pick?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, I like it.


We actually have a Peet's coffee shop downtown. I guess I could try it in their actual shop and compare to the store-bought stuff.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I hope one day I'll have a full-time job where having a PE is.. appreciated? My boss understands it is an accomplishment, but doesn't think much of it since I don't need it for my current role. I'm going to starting signing stuff on the side for my dad's engineering firm, so at least I have that. I guess that makes me the Senior Electrical Engineer for him now lol
> 
> Looks like it's snowing a little bit in Indianapolis? I heard there's an arctic blast rolling through. Hopefully it brings some more snow this way.


Yeah, it's funny, because most people are like, "It's a license!  I mean, what did it cost, like $1k and some paperwork?" and then get confused when I burst into laughter and cry myself to sleep for the next five days.  Interestingly enough, my dad who is a teacher totally understand where I am coming from with the PE.  NYS is a bit crazy with all licenses, not just the PE, so when I was explaining all the backup I needed and studying he was really on my side.  I'm lucky because where I am now my supervisor is a PE in numerous states (did stuff for USACE before going to the VA), so he understands the whole PE-thing.

It is snowing in Indy, but nothing serious.  I'm actually...surprised at how bad Midwesterners drive in the snow?  Last night we had some heavy weight snow, maybe an inch, but it was wet stuff I'm used to, and people were driving so slow.  It was 37.  It wasn't freezing.  Little Corolla was letting me squeeze through and zip by as the huge trucks loomed.  I want more snow!  

@Master slacker/ @RBHeadge PE, I figured the license would give me the leg-up on a couple of jobs/show I can be serious.  We'll see how it works out in the future for me!  Still trying to decide if I want to attempt for reciprocity for Indiana, and have the two stamps, or just stick with NY.

@RBHeadge PE Yesssssssss.  I knew the SLRP was going to mean I owed taxes, but I was hoping they took out enough when they distributed it!!!  I was wrong!!!  I don't owe a crazy amount, maybe $1k spread over Indiana, NY, and federal, but I was hoping to get close to $0 owed like last year.  Def happier to have that loan amount go down, though, so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What would you pick?


Idk. I'll need to reevaluate everything since taking the break.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> We actually have a Peet's coffee shop downtown. I guess I could try it in their actual shop and compare to the store-bought stuff.


I actually use their k-cups, mostly. Theirs are some of the darkest we could find in that form factor. Although we also enjoy the occasional French press of theirs, too.


----------



## Master slacker

I've stamped some books and Christmas cards with my seal.  Technically speaking... could that jeopardize my license?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I actually use their k-cups, mostly. Theirs are some of the darkest we could find in that form factor. Although we also enjoy the occasional French press of theirs, too.


Some of the best coffee I ever had was when I was part of a monthly coffee box club. They would send me different coffee beans once a month. It was great, except I really liked some of the coffee, but couldn't buy it at the store since most of it was micro-roasts. I cancelled because my goal changed to find something good I could buy locally. My original go-to was New England (breakfast and donut shop blends), but I'm interested what I think of the taste now. I'll try some Saturday morning and see.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> I've stamped some books and Christmas cards with my seal.  Technically speaking... could that jeopardize my license?


Depends.  Did you sign them?  And were the recipients rubbing their hands vigorously together in glee when you handed the gifts over?  Obviously nefarious in nature?


----------



## Orchid PE

I always thought signatures were funny things. How could they ever be verified? I know my signature has changed probably at least 4 times. I have a decently sized last name, so over time my signature became increasingly smaller until I was just signing a letter for my last name. And signatures can be forged, so they're essentially useless. I always thought it would be better to use something like a thumbprint, since it is consistent and would be difficult to copy by the average person.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I figured the license would give me the leg-up on a couple of jobs/show I can be serious.  We'll see how it works out in the future for me!  Still trying to decide if I want to attempt for reciprocity for Indiana, and have the two stamps, or just stick with NY.


Depends. You don't *need* the license for Indiana, so getting licensed there is just more money, paperwork, and time. But getting licensed there makes it ethcially cleaner when using PE after your name. Many boards aren't finicky about public sector employees using PE when licensed out of state because they can't actually offer their services to the public. But there are a few boards that are really strict about it. I don't know where Indiana falls on that spectrum.

For me, I'm licensed in Maryland, physically work in Virginia, but my W2 and business card says I work in DC. I probably _should_ get licensed in DC, but for now I just have fine print on my business card.



JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Yesssssssss.  I knew the SLRP was going to mean I owed taxes, but I was hoping they took out enough when they distributed it!!!  I was wrong!!!  I don't owe a crazy amount, maybe $1k spread over Indiana, NY, and federal, but I was hoping to get close to $0 owed like last year.  Def happier to have that loan amount go down, though, so I'm not complaining too much.


You may be able to talk to HR about getting that changed. They're *supposed* to give you an option. In practice though, they just do what they want.



Master slacker said:


> I've stamped some books and Christmas cards with my seal.  Technically speaking... could that jeopardize my license?


Technically yes, or at least be cause for a civil penalty. Though I doubt it would ever happen in practice. That's the sort of thing that they would only penalize for if they were actively looking for a reason to punish you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I always thought signatures were funny things. How could they ever be verified? I know my signature has changed probably at least 4 times. I have a decently sized last name, so over time my signature became increasingly smaller until I was just signing a letter for my last name. And signatures can be forged, so they're essentially useless. I always thought it would be better to use something like a thumbprint, since it is consistent and would be difficult to copy by the average person.


Everything is electronic or moving that direction anyway. And finger prints are really easy to forge if you have some lead time. And for that matter, does anyone think that the stamp companies are vigilant in ensuring that the recipient has a license and is who they say they are.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I always thought signatures were funny things. How could they ever be verified?


With a notary public or a witness. (But I’m not sure if PE’s usually go through one when they stamp a document)


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everything is electronic or moving that direction anyway. And finger prints are really easy to forge if you have some lead time. And for that matter, does anyone think that the stamp companies are vigilant in ensuring that the recipient has a license and is who they say they are.


Nah. Long story short, I bought the seal I wanted after getting my license. Then, my dad's business bought me a second seal because they didn't know I had bought one and wanted to surprise me (I still haven't told them I bought one). But that means the office admin was able to purchase a seal with my name and license number without any proof of it being for me.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> With a notary public or a witness.


Do engineers normally have these present when signing plans? Nope. Heck, my wife has signed plenty of stuff for me while I'm at work and something needs to me signed (like mortgage stuff and whatnot).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> With a notary public or a witness. (But I’m not sure if PE’s usually go through one when they stamp a document)


I've either required witness(es) or been a witness to a few things that required a witness(es) for some work items. I can't discuss them here, but suffice to say it was high impact stuff which required a documented chain of accountability.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everything is electronic or moving that direction anyway. And finger prints are really easy to forge if you have some lead time. And for that matter, does anyone think that the stamp companies are vigilant in ensuring that the recipient has a license and is who they say they are.


Digital is definitely going to be better for signing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, it's funny, because most people are like, "It's a license!  I mean, what did it cost, like $1k and some paperwork?" and then get confused when I burst into laughter and cry myself to sleep for the next five days.  Interestingly enough, my dad who is a teacher totally understand where I am coming from with the PE.  NYS is a bit crazy with all licenses, not just the PE, so when I was explaining all the backup I needed and studying he was really on my side.  I'm lucky because where I am now my supervisor is a PE in numerous states (did stuff for USACE before going to the VA), so he understands the whole PE-thing.
> 
> It is snowing in Indy, but nothing serious.  I'm actually...surprised at how bad Midwesterners drive in the snow?  Last night we had some heavy weight snow, maybe an inch, but it was wet stuff I'm used to, and people were driving so slow.  It was 37.  It wasn't freezing.  Little Corolla was letting me squeeze through and zip by as the huge trucks loomed.  I want more snow!
> 
> @Master slacker/ @RBHeadge PE, I figured the license would give me the leg-up on a couple of jobs/show I can be serious.  We'll see how it works out in the future for me!  Still trying to decide if I want to attempt for reciprocity for Indiana, and have the two stamps, or just stick with NY.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Yesssssssss.  I knew the SLRP was going to mean I owed taxes, but I was hoping they took out enough when they distributed it!!!  I was wrong!!!  I don't owe a crazy amount, maybe $1k spread over Indiana, NY, and federal, but I was hoping to get close to $0 owed like last year.  Def happier to have that loan amount go down, though, so I'm not complaining too much.


Over the saga of me taking the PE, I've spent over 7k$ on it. and that's a rough estimate. and not including the costs i've incured since passing. 

i've got architect friends who get the struggle lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> With a notary public or a witness. (But I’m not sure if PE’s usually go through one when they stamp a document)


not in my company.

though one of the states I'm applying for comity in, i need a notary. thankfully one of my coworkers is also a notary


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

my NCEES record is finally ready to transmit!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> my NCEES record is finally ready to transmit!!!!




 

I will never not be happy for you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thanks @ChebyshevII PE!


----------



## txjennah PE

Just got Rage Against the Machine tickets, untz untz untz untz untz untz untz


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends. You don't *need* the license for Indiana, so getting licensed there is just more money, paperwork, and time. But getting licensed there makes it ethcially cleaner when using PE after your name. Many boards aren't finicky about public sector employees using PE when licensed out of state because they can't actually offer their services to the public. But there are a few boards that are really strict about it. I don't know where Indiana falls on that spectrum.
> 
> For me, I'm licensed in Maryland, physically work in Virginia, but my W2 and business card says I work in DC. I probably _should_ get licensed in DC, but for now I just have fine print on my business card.
> 
> You may be able to talk to HR about getting that changed. They're *supposed* to give you an option. In practice though, they just do what they want.


Yeah, I don't think Indiana is the strictest of states when it comes to licensing, but I'll look more into it.

As for talking to HR...I'm going to lay low and off their radar until my 52 weeks is done and my chief can spring a GS-12 PD on them for me to get promoted without losing incentives.  That is way more important to me right now.

...Also, I spoke too soon about my cruise 3-4-2.  Turns out we're prob cancelling because my sister just got a huge promotion at work (she's now head of equipment for the DEP) and taking off almost an entire month after starting a new job is prob not great.  And my dad is giving up a solid gig at a longstanding place to do this, which would be $2k down the drain.  I think I'll just do an Icelandic horseback riding vacation instead, which should be fine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tbh going to Iceland  sounds way better than a cruise


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh going to Iceland  sounds way better than a cruise


Cruise was going to stop in Iceland/it was a nice way to just experience before doing a full vacation there, but I might just see if I can get my family to do a riding tour/non-riding tour with me in Iceland.  I want to tolt and this will be a way of letting my mom experience the springs?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I assumed cruise was more of the stereotypical warm places type cruise lol 

but not being stuck on a boat always wins over being on a boat in my book lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cruise was going to stop in Iceland/it was a nice way to just experience before doing a full vacation there, but I might just see if I can get my family to do a riding tour/non-riding tour with me in Iceland.  I want to tolt and this will be a way of letting my mom experience the springs?


Was this a Transatlantic to Ireland, with stops in Greenland and Iceland? Mrs Headge and I took a very serious look at those itineraries. Ultimately it was too long, with too little time at any one place of interest to justify it. We'd rather just fly to Iceland for a week, with a side trip to Greenland, and do a separate week-long trip to Ireland and GB. More time and flexibility at the places that matter.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh going to Iceland  sounds way better than a cruise


It is! Iceland is beautiful. Great tourism infrastructure. So much to do. The language isn't... easy... but nearly everyone speaks a little English and it's easy to navigate. We want to go back! I look for deals every few months.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I assumed cruise was more of the stereotypical warm places type cruise lol
> 
> but not being stuck on a boat always wins over being on a boat in my book lol


Most cruises go to warm places. But they sail all over the world. I've been to some very cold and rough places on a cruise ship. Mrs. Headge and I had a snowball fight on the sundeck a few years ago.

I agree that not being stuck on the boat is generally a good thing. But OTOH for some cruises the ship IS the destination.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh man I wanna go to Iceland! It sounds so cool!


----------



## Orchid PE

If it's anything like this, I'd move there if the Mrs was ok with it.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was this a Transatlantic to Ireland, with stops in Greenland and Iceland? Mrs Headge and I took a very serious look at those itineraries. Ultimately it was too long, with too little time at any one place of interest to justify it. We'd rather just fly to Iceland for a week, with a side trip to Greenland, and do a separate week-long trip to Ireland and GB. More time and flexibility at the places that matter.
> 
> It is! Iceland is beautiful. Great tourism infrastructure. So much to do. The language isn't... easy... but nearly everyone speaks a little English and it's easy to navigate. We want to go back! I look for deals every few months.


Yeah, transatlantic from NYC to Dover, UK.  I wanted to just check out the ports and then I usually return for a longer trip (what I did with Barcelona and the Azores when I did my last transatlantic.  I already have an Iceland tour picked out (just need to annoy my sister/rest of family about it):  https://www.equitours.com/horseback-riding/discover-iceland/

But then again, this might be a sign for me to finally buckle down and start riding again/get prepped to attempt an African riding safari?


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Over the saga of me taking the PE, I've spent over 7k$ on it. and that's a rough estimate. and not including the costs i've incured since passing.
> 
> i've got architect friends who get the struggle lol


i am an architect and a pe

..someday in the next decade also an se

i get the struggle.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man I wanna go to Iceland! It sounds so cool!


HHC 2030?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, transatlantic from NYC to Dover, UK.  I wanted to just check out the ports and then I usually return for a longer trip (what I did with Barcelona and the Azores when I did my last transatlantic.  I already have an Iceland tour picked out (just need to annoy my sister/rest of family about it):  https://www.equitours.com/horseback-riding/discover-iceland/
> 
> But then again, this might be a sign for me to finally buckle down and start riding again/get prepped to attempt an African riding safari?


i'm ZAing but not horseback in august!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man I wanna go to Iceland! It sounds so cool!


Go! It is! Mrs Headge and I have been all over the world. It's in our top ten list.



JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, transatlantic from NYC to Dover, UK.  I wanted to just check out the ports and then I usually return for a longer trip (what I did with Barcelona and the Azores when I did my last transatlantic.  I already have an Iceland tour picked out (just need to annoy my sister/rest of family about it):  https://www.equitours.com/horseback-riding/discover-iceland/


https://www.icelandair.com/vacations/

You're welcome.

They're not offering any special packages right now. But honestly, you can just to the basic "golden circle and northern lights" package and plan the free days on your own.

*When* we go back, we'll probably do a simple flight/hotel package, rent a car, do some guides tours where needed, but do the rest on our own.



JayKay PE said:


> But then again, this might be a sign for me to finally buckle down and start riding again/get prepped to attempt an African riding safari?


I wouldn't read it that way.

I read it as a sign that your should go horseback riding in Iceland *AND* do a horseback riding safari in Africa... soon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i am an architect and a pe
> 
> ..someday in the next decade also an se
> 
> i get the struggle.


woof


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> HHC 2030?


HHC 2030: The Final Frontier (aka: JK will be the only single party and everyone else will be attempting to wingman me.  It'll be delightful).


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> HHC 2030?


Yasss!!! I'm trying to catch up on all the travel I haven't done yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wouldn't read it that way.
> 
> I read it as a sign that your should go horseback riding in Iceland *AND* do a horseback riding safari in Africa... soon.


Once I start horseback riding/kinda getting in shape, I'm seriously going to look into another riding tour.  I mean, I feel like you get such a better feel for a place when you're traveling by horseback, galloping on the beach, tying the horses outside a pub.  It's great!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well it looks like the "." and "i need a lawyer" thread got deleted.

I really wanted Dec 12 to stick around and update us.


----------



## Road Guy

she requested it be deleted - so it was deleted - I asked her to come back and let us know what the appeal results are - I wonder if we can look that up on the ncees minutes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well it looks like the "." and "i need a lawyer" thread got deleted.
> 
> I really wanted Dec 12 to stick around and update us.


I really hope that they didn’t feel run off by us...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I really hope that they didn’t feel run off by us...


Or may be they lawyered up and were suggested to remove.


----------



## Orchid PE

I hope she get's it all figured out. I felt bad for her at the beginning because of the scores and the ban, but then she comes onto an engineering board expecting other engineers to empathize (something we're not generally known for doing) with her and take her side? Plus, she said her degree was from a different country, so I'm just assuming she moved to the US to grow her engineering career. Possibly English wasn't her first language, and that's why she didn't understand "writing tablet" to mean a paper notebook. Having scores invalidated, being banned, being told you're at fault by a bunch of other engineers, being a woman engineer, and then possibly having moved here from another country? Rough.


----------



## blybrook PE

Regardless, good luck to her. Was an interesting read while it lasted.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if we can look that up on the ncees minutes?


It would be the California BELSG. Their the ones that did the ban. They haven't approved and uploaded the meeting minutes for the January meeting. But from previous meetings it looks like that do all the approval of applicants and discipline stuff in a private session - which is appropriate.

We'll probably never find out how it turns out. The evidence must've been pretty damning if they handed out a multiyear ban before she filed a complaine. I doubt they lower it.



NikR_PE said:


> Or may be they lawyered up and were suggested to remove.


It's a bit late for that. [email protected] was tagged in the second post. I saw him looking at the thread.



blybrook PE said:


> Regardless, good luck to her. Was an interesting read while it lasted.


It was some really good discussions. It's the sort of things that we could've edited to remove personal details and stickied to guide others in the future.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Looks like I missed interesting stuff last week.

Also, booo to working today!


----------



## Road Guy

Its amazing at what the drop in traffic is when the government gets these silly holidays off!  Make them all work from home


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's certainly moving in that direction.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gotta work today, boooooo

(I rarely take Presidents’ Day off anyway...it is a company holiday but I usually have things due)


----------



## Master slacker

I gotta work today, too.  However, I have next Monday AND Tuesday off (Lundi Gras and Mardi Gras).   :drunk1:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm here through Thursday and then have Friday and the following week off. Then I get to work from home the week after. Wheee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend has today off, I do not. And we're both taking off Friday to ski. And we're both travelling for work this week &gt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE

I don't have today off. Oh well!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I don't have today off. Oh well!


High five for lameness.


----------



## txjennah PE

I am watching a HAZWOPER refresher module on fatigue management, and the module won't let me skip ahead until the narration has been completed.  And the module has the most monotonous human narration OH THE IRONY.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If anyone is interested in playing this round of mafia head on over to that post and chime in. We need new players so if you've never played you're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Master slacker

waht is this mafia thing of which you speak?


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> waht is this mafia thing of which you speak?


It's where I stab you with a woodchipper


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> It's where I stab you with a woodchipper


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16491


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> It's where I stab you with a woodchipper


Nah, the woodchipper is reserved for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16492








@MadamPirate PE I am not choosy.  I like killing people in all the exciting new ways.  Bedazzled kettlebell.  Exploding hot desserts.  Bear.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I am not choosy.  I like killing people in all the exciting new ways.  Bedazzled kettlebell.  Exploding hot desserts.  Bear.


That bear only took me down because I ran out of bullets.


----------



## Orchid PE

I forgot I had some Patriot Colombia coffee. Used it in the french press this morning and it was pretty good.


----------



## txjennah PE

FOOOO FIGHTERS ARE TOURING IN MAY AND I GOT TICKETSSSSSSSSSSSS SEE YOU SOON DAVE GROHL


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> FOOOO FIGHTERS ARE TOURING IN MAY AND I GOT TICKETSSSSSSSSSSSS SEE YOU SOON DAVE GROHL


Hmm... I didn't know you liked the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Which one of you was it that left something at baggage claim?

https://imgur.com/gallery/LtvABon


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> That bear only took me down because I ran out of bullets.


The bear took you down cause you had a service weapon that just pissed it off.

Round these parts, if you're not carrying a 357 mag (and are accurate with it) or a 44 mag or larger (45's don't count), you can typically kiss your ass goodbye, if it's not a bluff charge. I've told a few folks that carry something smaller / lighter (38 special, 9mm or similar) to save the last few rounds for themselves and their dog(s) as they'll be dealing with an injured bear which is even more dangerous.


----------



## Road Guy

Audi driver said:


> Which one of you was it that left something at baggage claim?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/LtvABon


Thats the funniest thing I have seen in a while!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Which one of you was it that left something at baggage claim?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/LtvABon


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> The bear took you down cause you had a service weapon that just pissed it off.
> 
> Round these parts, if you're not carrying a 357 mag (and are accurate with it) or a 44 mag or larger (45's don't count), you can typically kiss your ass goodbye, if it's not a bluff charge. I've told a few folks that carry something smaller / lighter (38 special, 9mm or similar) to save the last few rounds for themselves and their dog(s) as they'll be dealing with an injured bear which is even more dangerous.


And a bear frustrated from a dating show, with their true love being denied by @Will.I.Am PE, is even more deadly.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why do they call it facebook when really it's just a place where people show their ass?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> And a bear frustrated from a dating show, with their true love being denied by @Will.I.Am PE, is even more deadly.


I feel like I miss all the good stuff. This and some lawyer thread?  Oh well.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I feel like I miss all the good stuff. This and some lawyer thread?  Oh well.


Oh dang! You missed the lawyer thread?!?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh dang! You missed the lawyer thread?!?


I thought I made that clear.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I thought I made that clear.


Banned for not understanding the rhetorical question.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I thought I made that clear.


You want a summary?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> You want a summary?


Sure.


----------



## Master slacker

Audi driver said:


> Which one of you was it that left something at baggage claim?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/LtvABon


I woke up this morning with a bad hangover and my penis was missing again.  This happens all the time.  It's detachable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> And a bear frustrated from a dating show, with their true love being denied by @Will.I.Am PE, is even more deadly.


now he really wont come back


----------



## Orchid PE

The person's username was 12122019, which is weird so I'm going to call her Stacy.

Highlights:


Stacy didn't clearly understand she wasn't allowed to use a notebook for scratch paper during the exam. She thought "writing tablet" (from the examinee guide) meant an iPad or similar. 

When Stacy arrived at the exam, she asked a proctor if she could use the notebook since she wasn't clear if it was allowed or note. The proctor said yes.

When Stacy was sitting at her seat, she asked the Chief Proctor if she could use the notebook, and the proctor said yes.

While Stacy was in the middle of the exam, a third proctor came by and said the notebook was not allowed. Stacy handed over the notebook and asked the proctor if she was allowed to continue the exam. The proctor said yes.

Somewhere during one of these interactions, the chief proctor said they would not put anything about this incident on the report.

After all the exam results were released, Stacy had still not received hers.

Stacy contacted NCEES and the California board (?) multiple times inquiring about the status of her results.

Stacy mentioned the lady she talked with on the phone from the engineering board was "yelling and sneering" at her (she didn't give a reason why).

Stacy then submitted complaints to NCEES and the board about their unprofessionalism and inefficiencies in delivering the results.

Stacy was then notified her results were invalidated and was given a 3 year ban from taking the exam.

We later come to find out Stacy had contacted NCEES after the exam and told them everything that happened with the notebook, and was just verifying everything was still good.

Stacy believed the 3 year ban was retaliation from the board because of her complaint.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> The person's username was 12122019, which is weird so I'm going to call her Stacy.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> 
> Stacy didn't clearly understand she wasn't allowed to use a notebook for scratch paper during the exam. She thought "writing tablet" (from the examinee guide) meant an iPad or similar.
> 
> When Stacy arrived at the exam, she asked a proctor if she could use the notebook since she wasn't clear if it was allowed or note. The proctor said yes.
> 
> When Stacy was sitting at her seat, she asked the Chief Proctor if she could use the notebook, and the proctor said yes.
> 
> While Stacy was in the middle of the exam, a third proctor came by and said the notebook was not allowed. Stacy handed over the notebook and asked the proctor if she was allowed to continue the exam. The proctor said yes.
> 
> Somewhere during one of these interactions, the chief proctor said they would not put anything about this incident on the report.
> 
> After all the exam results were released, Stacy had still not received hers.
> 
> Stacy contacted NCEES and the California board (?) multiple times inquiring about the status of her results.
> 
> Stacy mentioned the lady she talked with on the phone from the engineering board was "yelling and sneering" at her (she didn't give a reason why).
> 
> Stacy then submitted complaints to NCEES and the board about their unprofessionalism and inefficiencies in delivering the results.
> 
> Stacy was then notified her results were invalidated and was given a 3 year ban from taking the exam.
> 
> We later come to find out Stacy had contacted NCEES after the exam and told them everything that happened with the notebook, and was just verifying everything was still good.
> 
> Stacy believed the 3 year ban was retaliation from the board because of her complaint.


Seems an unfortunate set of circumstances that, if true, would constitute a valid complaint. I question the veracity of events.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The person's username was 12122019, which is weird so I'm going to call her Stacy.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> 
> Stacy didn't clearly understand she wasn't allowed to use a notebook for scratch paper during the exam. She thought "writing tablet" (from the examinee guide) meant an iPad or similar.
> 
> When Stacy arrived at the exam, she asked a proctor if she could use the notebook since she wasn't clear if it was allowed or note. The proctor said yes.
> 
> When Stacy was sitting at her seat, she asked the Chief Proctor if she could use the notebook, and the proctor said yes.
> 
> While Stacy was in the middle of the exam, a third proctor came by and said the notebook was not allowed. Stacy handed over the notebook and asked the proctor if she was allowed to continue the exam. The proctor said yes.
> 
> Somewhere during one of these interactions, the chief proctor said they would not put anything about this incident on the report.
> 
> After all the exam results were released, Stacy had still not received hers.
> 
> Stacy contacted NCEES and the California board (?) multiple times inquiring about the status of her results.
> 
> Stacy mentioned the lady she talked with on the phone from the engineering board was "yelling and sneering" at her (she didn't give a reason why).
> 
> Stacy then submitted complaints to NCEES and the board about their unprofessionalism and inefficiencies in delivering the results.
> 
> Stacy was then notified her results were invalidated and was given a 3 year ban from taking the exam.
> 
> We later come to find out Stacy had contacted NCEES after the exam and told them everything that happened with the notebook, and was just verifying everything was still good.
> 
> Stacy believed the 3 year ban was retaliation from the board because of her complaint.


I saw that thread and stayed out of it, because I figured I didn't have anything helpful besides "totally understand contacting them to verify everything was okay with the notebook, but that was probably your downfall." Assuming everything stated was true, that is. I did find the accusation of "sneering" interesting.


----------



## leggo PE

She also got very heated and accusatory in the thread. But yes, that is the rough gist of sequence of events she seemed to be telling the story of.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It was definitely difficult to watch...I certainly sympathize with her. But without anything to go on except her word, it’s going to be difficult to gain traction whatever action she takes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Personally, when I read it, I was kinda like, "gurl, you shouldn't have contacted NCEES after the exam.  All the proctor's said you were fine/wouldn't report the incident, but by you contacting NCEES you might have fucked over some proctor's and pissed off NCEES enough that they reported everything/invalidated your results."  And I'm sure they got salty, thus resulting in the ban.


----------



## Orchid PE

That's one of those situations where you just keep your mouth shut.

If the proctor really did say they weren't going to put anything in a report, move on! I know I wouldn't be compelled in any way to contact NCEES to ask if everything will be ok.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a summary?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> I question the veracity of events.


There were certainly some parts of her story that didn't quite add up. But maybe that was a language issue?



txjennah PE said:


> I did find the accusation of "sneering" interesting.





leggo PE said:


> She also got very heated and accusatory in the thread.


Her first two posts could have been politely interpreted as venting. She didn't do herself any favors in the beginning of the thread.



JayKay PE said:


> All the proctor's said you were fine/wouldn't report the incident, but by you contacting NCEES you might have fucked over some proctor's and pissed off NCEES enough that they reported everything/invalidated your results." And I'm sure they got salty, thus resulting in the ban.


It was the California board who handed out the ban, not ncees. They would have arrived at that punishment at their bimonthly meeting, two weeks before she filed her complaints with the State government and Clemson BBB. The timeline doesn't make me think it was retaliatory. It must have been pretty damning evidence for the board to come down that hard on her.

It's a pretty awful situation but there were a lot self-inflicted wounds.


----------



## Orchid PE

T-minus 1 hour.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have to ask: why is it assumed that the OP is female. I don't recall them ever stating it anywhere and then towards the end of the fiasco someone who wasn't the OP referred to them as "she"


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have to ask: why is it assumed that the OP is female. I don't recall them ever stating it anywhere and then towards the end of the fiasco someone who wasn't the OP referred to them as "she"


When she talked about herself in the 3rd person:



> So if an examinee was told by the proctor to use a scratch pad, she followed the proctor's instruction, allowed to complete the 8-hour exam, then got the exam result invalidated and banned for 3 threes. It's totally her mistake.(?)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> The bear took you down cause you had a service weapon that just pissed it off.
> 
> Round these parts, if you're not carrying a 357 mag (and are accurate with it) or a 44 mag or larger (45's don't count), you can typically kiss your ass goodbye, if it's not a bluff charge. I've told a few folks that carry something smaller / lighter (38 special, 9mm or similar) to save the last few rounds for themselves and their dog(s) as they'll be dealing with an injured bear which is even more dangerous.


I think the bear was also jealous that I did better in the evening gown portion of the competition.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well today is my Friday! We're having some friends from FL come up for the weekend. I'm glad it's going to be relatively cold here (26°F) for these beach bums lol


----------



## JayKay PE

I just realized today is my Friday...Uh.  Shit.  Did not get as much done as I wanted.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

today is also my friday so yay.

i couldn't fall asleep til after midnight last night even tho our plane landed early by 25min


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Today is my Thursday...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Today is my Thursday...


but your friday is gonna be good! untz untz untz


----------



## Orchid PE

Let's see... just enrolled in a 90 minute course, and there's 90 minutes left in the work day? Better get to it!




(It's stupid my FL one wouldn't transfer to TN after I moved. The states have reciprocity, so I could carry if I was visiting, but couldn't carry after I moved! Ridiculous.)


----------



## Orchid PE

Course complete.

Also, the friend that is visiting brought me this...


----------



## Road Guy

so he had his stamp on the glass?


----------



## Orchid PE

That's my stamp.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

To this day, the best reggae came from Canada.


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; Martha Stewart did more Jail Time than Snoop Dog


----------



## Orchid PE

We had some Lagaluvin 16 yr this weekend. It was amazing. I think I like it better than Laphroaig.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

After much back &amp; forth, my NCEES record has been transmitted! FINALLY


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my spidey senses have been tingling for days.

my dreams are showing me future events (vaguely). this happens every once in a while. no, I can't determine the lottery numbers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> my spidey senses have been tingling for days.
> 
> my dreams are showing me future events (vaguely). this happens every once in a while. no, I can't determine the lottery numbers.


So what events are you seeing?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So what events are you seeing?


So yesterday, I woke up, started my day as I always do by sitting down to study at 5 AM. I was overcome with a terrible sense of dread and anxiety. I couldn't think of anything that happened that could have sparked this feeling. I came in to the office and learned that the bubbly architect who sits right outside of my office lost her baby (she was 6 mths pregnant).

Then, last night, I had a dream that a Contractor lost his wife and child. We were on the phone discussing business when he got the message so I felt really bad for him and rushed to meet with him so that he wasn't alone. I ended up staying with him until his sister and mother could travel into town and then I went home. My husband brought clothes to me and even talked to the guy to try to console him as well.

So then, in my waking life (today), I get a phone call from the same Contractor this morning and now he's worried that he may go out of business.


----------



## Supe

My recommendation is to quit your job and open a 1-800 hotline, since there is surely more money there than in engineering.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

civilrobot said:


> So yesterday, I woke up, started my day as I always do by sitting down to study at 5 AM. I was overcome with a terrible sense of dread and anxiety. I couldn't think of anything that happened that could have sparked this feeling. I came in to the office and learned that the bubbly architect who sits right outside of my office lost her baby (she was 6 mths pregnant).
> 
> Then, last night, I had a dream that a Contractor lost his wife and child. We were on the phone discussing business when he got the message so I felt really bad for him and rushed to meet with him so that he wasn't alone. I ended up staying with him until his sister and mother could travel into town and then I went home. My husband brought clothes to me and even talked to the guy to try to console him as well.
> 
> So then, in my waking life (today), I get a phone call from the same Contractor this morning and now he's worried that he may go out of business.


Yikes!


----------



## Supe

OK, this is pretty hilarious.  Reporter broadcasts on FB live, unaware the filters were doing this to him the entire time.


----------



## Supe

I'm really picky about what my oranges taste like, but these Tropicana oranges from BJ's might be the best I've ever had.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I'm really picky about what my oranges taste like, but these Tropicana oranges from BJ's might be the best I've ever had.


BJs = the best warehouse


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh. I always thought it meant something else.


----------



## Orchid PE

My application to the TN board got approved, so now I'm licensed here.


----------



## Road Guy

But have you stayed at the Chattanooga Choo Choo yet?


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> But have you stayed at the Chattanooga Choo Choo yet?


@Supe and I walked through there when we met up in Chattanooga a few years ago. That would be an interesting place to stay.  A bit cramped if I remember.


----------



## Supe

My understanding is that there is now an escape room in one of the Chattanooga Choo Choo rail cars, so that alone makes it worth the stay.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> But have you stayed at the Chattanooga Choo Choo yet?


Lol I haven't! I'm a bad Chattanoogan.



Supe said:


> My understanding is that there is now an escape room in one of the Chattanooga Choo Choo rail cars, so that alone makes it worth the stay.


There is. Haven't done it yet, but sounds like fun.


----------



## Supe

We did the virus-based escape room at Escape Experience when we were there.  It was the first, and still the best by a wide margin, escape room we've ever done.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I really enjoy looking at steel drawings from 1925...


----------



## txjennah PE

I want to do an escape room! They sound like fun.


----------



## Supe

txjennah PE said:


> I want to do an escape room! They sound like fun.


We do 4-6 a year on average.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Supe said:


> My understanding is that there is now an escape room in one of the Chattanooga Choo Choo rail cars, so that alone makes it worth the stay.


 Mrs Headge and I may have to plan a visit to Chattanooga now


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I've never done an escape room - I think it'd be fun tho


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want to do an escape room! They sound like fun.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've never done an escape room - I think it'd be fun tho




They are! We're addicted. I'm trying to arrange get my upcounty crew to do a couple this Saturday.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They are! We're addicted. I'm trying to arrange get my upcounty crew to do a couple this Saturday.


Yup. We also got our office to do a couple as a "team building" activity.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup. We also got our office to do a couple as a "team building" activity.


we looked at doing them as a team building event but our team was bigger than the rooms. and they didn't have rooms that were comparable levels to have it as a competition between 2 groups


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> we looked at doing them as a team building event but our team was bigger than the rooms. and they didn't have rooms that were comparable levels to have it as a competition between 2 groups


we too split up into different rooms with different levels. just look at it as a smaller sub team building activity


----------



## Road Guy

I never really thought I would like them but we did one in Boulder when my eldest was home from College for Christmas, was a really good time. My youngest (17) isnt as book smart as his older brother but he sure as shit was the reason we "escaped" -


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've kicked around the idea of doing escape rooms as a (after hours) team building event. But room capacity and number of rooms are an issue. I'd also add that most escape rooms I've done are pretty linear. That's not something you want to do with a large group becuase there ends up being a bunch of people standing around not doing anything.

I've taken to planning to do rooms at half capacity or less to avoid the issue of people not doing anything. Unless I know that the rooms are parrallel-pathed, in which case I'll bring the larger team.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> and they didn't have rooms that were comparable levels to have it as a competition between 2 groups


My escape room "team" had about 12 people. We've never all played at the same time, becuase of schedules, capacities, and georgraphy. But we found a place that has identical rooms meant for a timed escape. So we could do a 6v6. We're going to do it sooner than later, but we don't know how to split the team. Men vs Women? Engineers vs everyone? No couples on the same team? We've got a few different ways to make it work as a 6ishv6ish. There are definitely some configurations that would be grossly unfair that we want to avoid.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not something you want to do with a large group becuase there ends up being a bunch of people standing around not doing anything.


My old group was 6 people. We usually brought along 1-2 extra friends that weren't part of the normal group. And since the rooms we did maxed out at 10, we ran into a few times where a random couple decided to book at the same time. That was a little awkward since there would be the 7-8 of us working together, and then the couple just doing their own thing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Most rooms around here don't allow for rando walk-ins. 

My core crew has only been with randos once. Five of us, three newbies. We tried to include them and teach them as much as possible,  but it wasn't always doable. We let them handle the boogie board and note taking. Then a morse code clue came up. They never heard of morse code and didn't know what to do. We went through the message twice, and i think the note taker was trying to spell out the noises.... Just before the third playback, I politely asked if i could take notes. She handed over the boogie board. I tried to be descreet when i blanked her notes, but she saw it and had a sad look. We escaped the room a few minutes later.


----------



## Orchid PE

So I guess there was an EB meetup in Chattanooga at one point?


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I guess there was an EB meetup in Chattanooga at one point?


Yes, many years ago.


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> Yes, many years ago.


Within the last 10 years?

I've been told by many people that Chattanooga has done a 180 from where it was 10 years ago.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

there are calories in everything and I hate it.


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> Within the last 10 years?
> 
> I've been told by many people that Chattanooga has done a 180 from where it was 10 years ago.


Yes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> there are calories in everything and I hate it.


Just drink diet soda. No calories, so you’ll never gain weight. #fitnesstips #dontactuallyfollowthisadvice


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Just drink diet soda. No calories, so you’ll never gain weight. #fitnesstips #dontactuallyfollowthisadvice


horrid advice but thanks lol 

I could eat one twizzler now or save my calories for later and drink a nice glass of wine. BUT I WANT SUGAR!


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> horrid advice but thanks lol
> 
> I could eat one twizzler now or save my calories for later and drink a nice glass of wine. BUT I WANT SUGAR!


My weakness is chocolate. So I have a bag of baking chocolate chips and I microdose.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> My weakness is chocolate. So I have a bag of baking chocolate chips and I microdose.


My wife does this too. I can’t usually do straight dark chocolate or semi-sweet, but if there’s milk chocolate or white chocolate, well...the bag has historically not lasted long.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dark chocolate covered raisins. That's healthy because of the fruit right? Plus dark chocolate is good for heart health?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My wife does this too. I can’t usually do straight dark chocolate or semi-sweet, but if there’s milk chocolate or white chocolate, well...the bag has historically not lasted long.


I love dark chocolate. I have the 65% cacao bag


----------



## FLBuff PE

civilrobot said:


> there are calories in everything and I hate it.


WARNING! ENGINERD JOKE COMING...

False! Ice cream is frozen, therefore, no calories.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Dark chocolate covered raisins. That's healthy because of the fruit right? Plus dark chocolate is good for heart health?


For the same flavor and fewer calories just throw a box of Sun Maid into a mud hole and chow down.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

FLBuff PE said:


> WARNING! ENGINERD JOKE COMING...
> 
> False! Ice cream is frozen, therefore, no calories.


lol needed that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Good luck @MEtoEE on your first day at your new job!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugggggggh.  I made corned beef last night (one of my favorite foods!!) but my stomach is still achy from adult night at the museum on Saturday, where I ate way too many cookies/cakes and other sugary items then Sunday I made the poor decision of having Sonic's.  Might eat what I can for lunch today, mostly the veggies I made, and then I'll pack up the rest and throw it in the freezer so I don't waste it and make fajitas tonight (but probably really only eat veggies and/or soup).  Is this adulthood?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Good luck @MEtoEE on your first day at your new job!


Thank you @LyceeFruit PE!  It went well.  Better than for this guy!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm new to wearing glasses... 

I clean them using the eyewear solution that was given to me and I use a cloth or soft paper towel to wipe off the lenses. But they get foggy with random spots as the day goes on. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Ugggggggh.  I made corned beef last night (one of my favorite foods!!) but my stomach is still achy from adult night at the museum on Saturday, where I ate way too many cookies/cakes and other sugary items then Sunday I made the poor decision of having Sonic's.  Might eat what I can for lunch today, mostly the veggies I made, and then I'll pack up the rest and throw it in the freezer so I don't waste it and make fajitas tonight (but probably really only eat veggies and/or soup).  Is this adulthood?


yes. I just got a stomach-ache reading that. lol 

The most wild and crazy I can get with fast food is eating nuggets from chik fil a with no sauce. Anything else, and it's tums-city for me. As for the sweets, I might have a cupcake per quarter and I'm pretty picky about quality. No box cakes...no store bought cakes (except Costco and Wegman's - I'll take a shot of pepto for that). My tolerance isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm new to wearing glasses...
> 
> I clean them using the eyewear solution that was given to me and I use a cloth or soft paper towel to wipe off the lenses. But they get foggy with random spots as the day goes on. What am I doing wrong?


Idk.

But paper towels are a no-no. Anything fibrous like that will cause the clarity of your glasses to dwindle over time. No cotton either. Either microfiber or lens wipes.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> Idk.
> 
> But paper towels are a no-no. Anything fibrous like that will cause the clarity of your glasses to dwindle over time. No cotton either. Either microfiber or lens wipes.


thanks. i'm still learning


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> yes. I just got a stomach-ache reading that. lol
> 
> The most wild and crazy I can get with fast food is eating nuggets from chik fil a with no sauce. Anything else, and it's tums-city for me. As for the sweets, I might have a cupcake per quarter and I'm pretty picky about quality. No box cakes...no store bought cakes (except Costco and Wegman's - I'll take a shot of pepto for that). My tolerance isn't what it used to be.


I do like cookies, basic cookies, but pastries and cakes kinda kill me now since I don't eat them anymore (unless it is a special occasion).  Fast food is def killing me.  Taco Bell might be one of the only fast food places that don't kill my stomach because I can: portion control/have a smaller amount and nobody judges, and the actual ingredients aren't too crazy/greasy?  Like I can get more veggies or a power bowl if I want to go ultra kinda healthy?

Corned beef is the one food I love so much that always hurts me.  I will never change my ways.

As for the glasses thing...the fogginess might be the fibers from the paper towel getting 'stuck' when you clean.  Alcohol wipes combines with a microfiber rag is how I clean my glasses.  Also, not sure if you glasses have any protective coatings or anything like that?

EDIT - YOU MENTIONED COSTCO AND WEGMANS, MY TWO FAVORITE STORES.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> As for the glasses thing...the fogginess might be the fibers from the paper towel getting 'stuck' when you clean.  Alcohol wipes combines with a microfiber rag is how I clean my glasses.  Also, not sure if you glasses have any protective coatings or anything like that?


Ooooh now that makes sense. Thank you


----------



## Supe

Congrats, you are the first person in history to argue in favor of the digestive ramifications of Taco Bell.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Congrats, you are the first person in history to argue in favor of the digestive ramifications of Taco Bell.


https://www.wideopeneats.com/know-taco-bell-become-one-healthiest-fast-food-chains/


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

In my "work" happy place. Blanket across my lap with hot ginger tumeric tea. Space heater on. Door closed. On a telecon and on mute. Technically, I'm working but I'm so cozy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> In my "work" happy place. Blanket across my lap with hot ginger tumeric tea. Space heater on. Door closed. On a telecon and on mute. Technically, I'm working but I'm so cozy.


That sounds lovely! Certainly better than my current situation: Ear plugs, hard hat, safety gear, carharts and flannel. Not cozy at all!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That sounds lovely! Certainly better than my current situation: Ear plugs, hard hat, safety gear, carharts and flannel. Not cozy at all!


Yeah... those days are gone for me. Or few and far between. I go on "executive walks" now. I think I could call up an inspector to take me out in a non-official manner but I'll wait until the weather warms up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> Yeah... those days are gone for me. Or few and far between. I go on "executive walks" now. I think I could call up an inspector to take me out in a non-official manner but I'll wait until the weather warms up.


Makes sense. Honestly though, I’m not sure if I’d trade my current situation for anything else; I love what I do.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Ohio reciprocity fee is high. Woof.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> In my "work" happy place. Blanket across my lap with hot ginger tumeric tea. Space heater on. Door closed. On a telecon and on mute. Technically, I'm working but I'm so cozy.


 That sound suuuuper cozy! I started drinking tea at work and it has been a nice treat to look forward to in the afternoon. I miss having an office 

The senior leader in my office talked about moving two more people to my cube pod. I hope she doesn't. It's nice and quiet over here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> That sound suuuuper cozy! I started drinking tea at work and it has been a nice treat to look forward to in the afternoon. I miss having an office
> 
> The senior leader in my office talked about moving two more people to my cube pod. I hope she doesn't. It's nice and quiet over here.


I get really excited when folks from my cube pod are missing. It's quiet and people leave me alone. I like when people in the next pod over are gone too since they're louder than my pod &amp; one of them is my PM who doesn't believe in IMs so he's constantly walking over &amp; interrupting me.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I get really excited when folks from my cube pod are missing. It's quiet and people leave me alone. I like when people in the next pod over are gone too since they're louder than my pod &amp; one of them is my PM who doesn't believe in IMs so he's constantly walking over &amp; interrupting me.


I'm lucky, the people on the other side of the pod are quiet. Except when one of them gets on the phone.  He's older so he yells.

The rest of the people in my pod are on a long term project so I've only met one of them.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I get really excited when folks from my cube pod are missing. It's quiet and people leave me alone. I like when people in the next pod over are gone too since they're louder than my pod &amp; one of them is my PM who doesn't believe in IMs so he's constantly walking over &amp; interrupting me.


Avoiding showers helps in getting an isolated cubicle.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Avoiding showers helps in getting an isolated cubicle.


I have provided that false. As I rountinely run at lunch (year round) and take a ho bath afterwards. I've still got neighbors.


----------



## Orchid PE

Sounds nice to have human interaction.  I'm behind locked doors that only a few have access to. I share the office with one other guy, but he's in the field 1/2 the time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm lucky, the people on the other side of the pod are quiet. Except when one of them gets on the phone.  He's older so he yells.
> 
> The rest of the people in my pod are on a long term project so I've only met one of them.


My PM is loud on the phone. And in the car. And in conference rooms. And when he's in my cube. And he's only a few years older than I. I told him twice in one conversation this morning to bring the volume down


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My PM is loud on the phone. And in the car. And in conference rooms. And when he's in my cube. And he's only a few years older than I. I told him twice in one conversation this morning to bring the volume down


Yeah some people are like that. I have a good friend who's my age but will be the loudest guy in the bar.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sounds nice to have human interaction.  I'm behind locked doors that only a few have access to. I share the office with one other guy, but he's in the field 1/2 the time.


At least you don't have to worry about sick coworkers. 

But I agree. That's one of the reason I go to my office even though I could work from home.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sounds nice to have human interaction.  I'm behind locked doors that only a few have access to. I share the office with one other guy, but he's in the field 1/2 the time.


that sounds like a dream to me lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> At least you don't have to worry about sick coworkers.
> 
> But I agree. That's one of the reason I go to my office even though I could work from home.


my coworkers are germ factories.

my boss had Flu B then a sinus infection. My PM has been sick a bunch of times and his oldest daughter is on predisone since she's basically been sick since xmas.

At least my Wednesday food poisoning wasn't contagious


----------



## Orchid PE

Which type?


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Pepp  &amp; Shroom


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Which type?
> 
> View attachment 16623
> 
> 
> View attachment 16624


Pineapple.


----------



## JayKay PE

SUPER HERO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hawaiian. I can't even see the ingredients, but it's always the correct choice.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Pizza is for fat people.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Pizza is for fat people.


Phat 4 lyfe!!! (What’s left of it)


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Pizza is for fat people.


Fat people = documented to be happier than skinny people = eat more pizza

Thus, a correlation is documented: eating more pizza leads to happiness.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Pizza is for fat people.





Pizza is for everyone.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Too close


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My eyes feel violated by that picture.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

why do people condone bad behavior at work? I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> why do people condone bad behavior at work? I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes.


when you find out, please let me know.

because I'm about to be SWRQ like @MadamPirate PE's coworker last fall/winter.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

all of my face to face meetings are becoming emails, skype calls, and MS teams meetings and I love it. it's like old times!

my older boss hates it. he's like "I miss sitting and chatting with people in a room". I don't.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I just witnessed possibly the stupidest thing I've ever seen.  I get in the drive-thru at my local Wendy's.  I see a car parked in the drive-thru, short of the window, directly adjacent to the side-door into the restaurant.  It's one of those"captive" drive-thrus, where there is a high-curb/parking lot on the right side and the restaurant on the left (i.e., no way to get out if you get blocked in front to back).

I order and ask the guy taking the order, "do you realize that there is a car parked in your drive-thru?"  He says, "yeah, they'll be out in a minute."  Not too long later (maybe 2 minutes), a lady comes out holding 3 of those drink caddies, with 4 drinks each, stacked on top of each other, and she slowly puts them in the passenger side of her car.  OK...no big deal...that wasn't too long a wait.  She then gets in her car, fires it up, drives 10 feet forward (so she is now aligned with the window)...and GETS OUT OF HER CAR AND GOES INSIDE AGAIN.  I was too shocked to say anything to her as she walked past my car and into the building.  By this time, 2 other cars are behind me, so I'm trapped.

She's in there, no shit, for 10 more minutes...apparently waiting on the food that goes along with her drinks.  An employee comes out holding 2 more drinks.  I think that she's going ahead and serving the cars behind the idiot, but nope.  I see her heading towards idiot's passenger side door...apparently these are two additional drinks for the already massive order.  I unkindly ask the employee, "Can you tell that idiot to move her car?"  I get the following explanation from the employee..."She is with a local school and they always call in their orders so its ready when she comes to pick it up.  We were short-handed this morning and didn't have time to make her order.  Sorry about your wait."  Lady finally comes outside with 3 giant bags of food, loads them in the back seat, takes the 2 drinks from the employee, puts them in cup holders in her car via the passenger door, gets in her car and leaves.

Even if that story was true.  Once the lady figures out that her order is not ready, why the fuck didn't she move her car to a parking space and get it out of the drive through (there was literally a spot 10 feet away from the side door)?  Why didn't the employees tell her to come move her car, and they could bring her order out while she waited?  The "short-handed" story is BS anyway.  This Wendy's is by-far the slowest fast food restaurant I've ever been to, and I usually go there weekly (it's the closest fast food to my office and I like Wendy's food).  I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that they straight-up forgot about her order and didn't start making it until she showed up.


----------



## Orchid PE

I could go for some donuts.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I could go for some donuts.


Dont use the drive thru


----------



## mudpuppy

Chattaneer PE said:


> I could go for some donuts.


I could use some dollars.


----------



## Orchid PE

mudpuppy said:


> I could use some dollars.


Same.

But they'd go straight to donuts.


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just witnessed possibly the stupidest thing I've ever seen.  I get in the drive-thru at my local Wendy's.  I see a car parked in the drive-thru, short of the window, directly adjacent to the side-door into the restaurant.  It's one of those"captive" drive-thrus, where there is a high-curb/parking lot on the right side and the restaurant on the left (i.e., no way to get out if you get blocked in front to back).
> 
> I order and ask the guy taking the order, "do you realize that there is a car parked in your drive-thru?"  He says, "yeah, they'll be out in a minute."  Not too long later (maybe 2 minutes), a lady comes out holding 3 of those drink caddies, with 4 drinks each, stacked on top of each other, and she slowly puts them in the passenger side of her car.  OK...no big deal...that wasn't too long a wait.  She then gets in her car, fires it up, drives 10 feet forward (so she is now aligned with the window)...and GETS OUT OF HER CAR AND GOES INSIDE AGAIN.  I was too shocked to say anything to her as she walked past my car and into the building.  By this time, 2 other cars are behind me, so I'm trapped.
> 
> She's in there, no shit, for 10 more minutes...apparently waiting on the food that goes along with her drinks.  An employee comes out holding 2 more drinks.  I think that she's going ahead and serving the cars behind the idiot, but nope.  I see her heading towards idiot's passenger side door...apparently these are two additional drinks for the already massive order.  I unkindly ask the employee, "Can you tell that idiot to move her car?"  I get the following explanation from the employee..."She is with a local school and they always call in their orders so its ready when she comes to pick it up.  We were short-handed this morning and didn't have time to make her order.  Sorry about your wait."  Lady finally comes outside with 3 giant bags of food, loads them in the back seat, takes the 2 drinks from the employee, puts them in cup holders in her car via the passenger door, gets in her car and leaves.
> 
> Even if that story was true.  Once the lady figures out that her order is not ready, why the fuck didn't she move her car to a parking space and get it out of the drive through (there was literally a spot 10 feet away from the side door)?  Why didn't the employees tell her to come move her car, and they could bring her order out while she waited?  The "short-handed" story is BS anyway.  This Wendy's is by-far the slowest fast food restaurant I've ever been to, and I usually go there weekly (it's the closest fast food to my office and I like Wendy's food).  I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that they straight-up forgot about her order and didn't start making it until she showed up.


Manager would probably lose their job if you complained.  Foot traffic in the drive through area is a big safety no-no for fast food restaurants.


----------



## Road Guy

I feel like this wouldn't happen at Chic fil a?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Submitted my OH &amp; PA applications.

Still need to finish NJ but it's on paper and one page got wet so I have to re-do it. It's the experience page that I had already messed up on so I'm using it as my rough draft now. I wish NJ would take work experience &amp; references from my NCEES record.

PA required me to submit a background check. It came back with "no matches found" since our state only searches by name &amp; birthdate so we'll see what happens with that...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PA required me to submit a background check. It came back with "no matches found" since our state only searches by name &amp; birthdate so we'll see what happens with that...


whoa, when did they institute that requirement?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> whoa, when did they institute that requirement?!


somewhat recently apparently.

I texted my coworker who has a PA PE and he didn't have to do it (I think he got his original license in 2015/2016)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I feel like this wouldn't happen at Chic fil a?


That depends. The one in the outskirts of Seattle is always blocked. But maybe that’s because they’re on a tiny plot of land in a city with a gosh-awful road system.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Pizza is for everyone.


And Trix are for kids!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Triple


I don't think any of you really grasp how happy I am that my stupid "avoid double posting by triple posting" keeps trucking along!


----------



## Orchid PE

Watching late shows without an audience was actually entertaining in itself!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

About to start playing Frozen 2. I’m looking forward to a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Orchid PE

Even though the mullet is coming back, I don't think this guy ever thought they were out.

This is what Santa looks like in the south lol


----------



## mudpuppy

So last week I called my credit union about rates and decided I was going to refi into a 20 year mortgage at 3.0%.  But got busy with preparing for the coronovirus and the refrigerator dying and I never called them back.  Checked again yesterday and rates went up to 3.5% in a week.

Annoyed, but I imagine with the fed rate cut and the likely upcoming recession the rates will drop again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OH gave me a 60 day temp license!


----------



## Orchid PE

mudpuppy said:


> So last week I called my credit union about rates and decided I was going to refi into a 20 year mortgage at 3.0%.  But got busy with preparing for the coronovirus and the refrigerator dying and I never called them back.  Checked again yesterday and rates went up to 3.5% in a week.
> 
> Annoyed, but I imagine with the fed rate cut and the likely upcoming recession the rates will drop again.


I was just talking with a co-worker yesterday about refinancing. My sister who works for a mortgage company said mortgage rates usually follow the stock market trend, but are 2-3 weeks behind. She expects to see some drops here in the next week or two.


----------



## JayKay PE

IT IS SO HARD FOR ME TO NOT TOUCH MY FACE.

I'm so happy I stopped wearing makeup this week, because I know it'd be driving me mad.  Trying to decide if I want to stop wearing contacts as well, but that seems slightly dramatic.


----------



## FLBuff PE

How's that itch on your nose?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 5 minutes ago, Chattaneer PE said:



NGL, this channel has been at the top of my recommendations lately. Love it!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I don't know about anybody else but I'm enjoying this whole work from home thing.

Happy hour starts at 5:30 PM everyday. I don't have to wear shoes. It's great!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm enjoying it.

I save an extra ~1 hr of commuting. I start work at 6:30, finish around 2:30 (unless a meeting is scheduled), it's nice meetings don't have the extra fluff of chit chat before &amp; after. I'm also getting a lot more done since I feel the need to actually work for 8 hours instead of just being at work for 8 hours.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My resting heartrate is lower because I dont have to deal with IB, the one who clips her nails, or Lazy Engr (who can't hide his facial expressions which I do find amusing)

Haven't worn real pants or a real bra to work in 2 days. Tho I do plan to wear jeans "to work". Even tho a higher up is trying to dictate that we don't


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WFH really has its perks. I feel like I can concentrate.

For the record, I am wearing real clothes...I don't feel particularly motivated if I don't.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I avoid real bras whenever possible. And tbh, my dress pants are essentially yoga pants but thicker and from NY&amp;Co


----------



## JayKay PE

*wears dresses as much as possible at work because I am lazy*

@LyceeFruit PE, I am so happy you got away from IB and the rest!  Whereas I am still stuck here...listening to my boomer co-worker across the hall complain about how their flight on 3/20 to Florence was redirected to Brussels.  She scoffed when I said that might be because Italy had closed all their borders and Britain had closed a majority of airports to funnel travelers into one location for screening.  She was also 'put out' at the fact that she had to wait many hours to get a representative from United.  You know.  Not like everyone else is cancelling.  And she won't get her money back, but she'll get to rebook until December of this year for another flight.

I wanted to be like, "You didn't book directly through United.  You booked through cheapo air or something like that.  They technically don't need to help you or refund anything since you went through a third-party!  Stop being so bitter about this!"


----------



## frazil

ChebyshevII PE said:


> WFH really has its perks. I feel like I can concentrate.
> 
> For the record, I am wearing real clothes...I don't feel particularly motivated if I don't.


Maybe that's my problem...I should try getting out of pjs today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *wears dresses as much as possible at work because I am lazy*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I am so happy you got away from IB and the rest!  Whereas I am still stuck here...listening to my boomer co-worker across the hall complain about how their flight on 3/20 to Florence was redirected to Brussels.  She scoffed when I said that might be because Italy had closed all their borders and Britain had closed a majority of airports to funnel travelers into one location for screening.  She was also 'put out' at the fact that she had to wait many hours to get a representative from United.  You know.  Not like everyone else is cancelling.  And she won't get her money back, but she'll get to rebook until December of this year for another flight.
> 
> I wanted to be like, "You didn't book directly through United.  You booked through cheapo air or something like that.  They technically don't need to help you or refund anything since you went through a third-party!  Stop being so bitter about this!"


Only kind of away. He still managed to feck up one of my drawings. And while I'm WFH, I'll have to do my re-work on my 3 projects he fecked up.


----------



## chart94 PE

putting pants on is overrated. Audio only meetings are life


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just completed my household's 2020 Census. I like that it's online.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> putting pants on is overrated. Audio only meetings are life


^so much this!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> putting pants on is overrated. Audio only meetings are life


one of the PMs in HQ sent our client team an email telling us to wear professional attire at home and to utilize video chats. LOL no.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

We're using MS teams and I always turn off the camera and mute my mic.

I try to get up at a usual go-to-work hour (6-7 AM), workout, shower, get dressed and then hop on line while having breakfast.

I'm definitely busier than if I was in the office. It seems like people are more likely to schedule meetings back to back because there isn't any travel time to and from meetings. So I hardly ever get a break! Just click on a link, sit there for an hour, hang up, click on another link...for 6-7 hours.


----------



## blybrook PE

Was told to change my default office photo. Guess the powers that be don't think my self portrait from the mine (wearing all PPE, including full face respirator) was appropriate in the current COVID-19 climate.


----------



## Orchid PE

Back to random topics, first day of spring was today. The weather got quite warm, up around 75°F+. That was a quick change from the past few weeks where it's been highs in the 50s.

I think it's about time to spray for bugs in the yard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's going to be 80 tomorrow and it might snow Tuesday morning, so.... another day in paradise?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

60’s for the foreseeable future in my location!


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 60’s for the foreseeable future in my location!


Is this some sort of sick joke about covid, people in their 60s, and Washington state?

How dare you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this some sort of sick joke about covid, people in their 60s, and Washington state?
> 
> How dare you.


Still reading between nonexistent lines, I see.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Still reading between nonexistent lines, I see.


Oh, now poking fun at the lack of lines at restaurants, bars, and local establishments? Where does it end with you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PA approved my application so now I'm a PE in 2.5 states!

OH's temp license is the half lol 

So to use my OH temp license, I seal with my original license and have to add this big ass disclaimer to it with the expiration date of the temp license.

I sent it to the guy who told me to get my OH license and he's like "well that's different"


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh, now poking fun at the lack of lines at restaurants, bars, and local establishments? Where does it end with you.


Usually in a box?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Usually in a box?


How about a woodchipper this time


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Usually in a box?


----------



## Ble_PE

I never put the bourbon up after my drink last night so I'm wondering if I should just pour a glass now?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Usually in a box?


Yeah. An oddly-shaped box that you bury in the ground.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah. An oddly-shaped box that you bury in the ground.


Sometimes it can be in a very small box that loved ones keep on the mantle to dust.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sometimes it can be in a very small box that loved ones keep on the mantle to dust.


No no the box keeps on the mantle


----------



## frazil

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## JayKay PE

frazil said:


> Any big plans for the weekend?


Horseback riding after work.

Outside gym workout with trainer on Saturday for the 5k that will never happen.

Sunday = curl up in ball and sob


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

frazil said:


> Any big plans for the weekend?


If I had to be honest, probably yardwork.


----------



## NikR_PE

frazil said:


> Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## NikR_PE

I also got my weekly grocery shopping done wed afternoon to avoid crowds. So nothing for the weekend.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

frazil said:


> Any big plans for the weekend?


grocery store run, an actual run. maybe a grocery store shop for my gram? a hike at a local preserve to keep Moo exercised and keep Boyfriend &amp; I from killing each other. Maybe go through stuff in the attic that I hid away when I moved in?


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> I never put the bourbon up after my drink last night so I'm wondering if I should just pour a glass now?


It’s Friday.  Go for it.


----------



## Road Guy

My new neighbors that live behind us, while 100X quieter than our old neighbors are a little strange.  Not that I was looking, but I was checking out the snow in the backyard from my daughters bedroom and there is a straight shot into there downstairs living room. they moved in last summer but not a single piece of furniture in the living room or dining from what we could tell. Seems a little odd?  They did overpay for the house so maybe they just dont use a LR?

They also have a puppy and just leave there back door open so it can go in and out, and its like 20 degrees this morning..

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah they could be house poor now. Are they young? Maybe they don't have enough money to furnish?

Maybe they're just super frugal.


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> My new neighbors that live behind us, while 100X quieter than our old neighbors are a little strange.  Not that I was looking, but I was checking out the snow in the backyard from my daughters bedroom and there is a straight shot into there downstairs living room. they moved in last summer but not a single piece of furniture in the living room or dining from what we could tell. Seems a little odd?  They did overpay for the house so maybe they just dont use a LR?
> 
> They also have a puppy and just leave there back door open so it can go in and out, and its like 20 degrees this morning..
> 
> I will keep you all posted


Maybe they knew you would snoop. So moved all furniture out of line of sight.


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> My new neighbors that live behind us, while 100X quieter than our old neighbors are a little strange.  Not that I was looking, but I was checking out the snow in the backyard from my daughters bedroom and there is a straight shot into there downstairs living room. they moved in last summer but not a single piece of furniture in the living room or dining from what we could tell. Seems a little odd?  They did overpay for the house so maybe they just dont use a LR?
> 
> They also have a puppy and just leave there back door open so it can go in and out, and its like 20 degrees this morning..
> 
> I will keep you all posted


This is interesting!  Maybe set up a webcam so we can all monitor the situation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> My new neighbors that live behind us, while 100X quieter than our old neighbors are a little strange.  Not that I was looking, but I was checking out the snow in the backyard from my daughters bedroom and there is a straight shot into there downstairs living room. they moved in last summer but not a single piece of furniture in the living room or dining from what we could tell. Seems a little odd?  They did overpay for the house so maybe they just dont use a LR?
> 
> They also have a puppy and just leave there back door open so it can go in and out, and its like 20 degrees this morning..
> 
> I will keep you all posted


You have skinwalkers.

Be careful.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> You have skinwalkers.


I could Google it, but there's no fun in that.

What's a skinwalker?


----------



## Road Guy

I know right.... it’s not my fault they have huge windows and no curtains....

Wasn’t really looking - It reminds me of my first apartment until we found an old conduit spool to use as a coffee table...

And they are not super young.... mid 30’a at least ? But Indian so maybe they don’t do furniture


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I could Google it, but there's no fun in that.
> 
> What's a skinwalker?


Evil people who are able to change from human to animal using their skin/pelts via evil magic (usually).

Would explain why the door is open all the time.  Can't open doors once you change into a wolf.  No thumbs.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Wasn’t really looking - It reminds me of my first apartment until we found an old conduit spool to use as a coffee table...


I didn't know RG was Jeff Foxworthy! Remember the spool?! Did you have an orange road cone?


----------



## Orchid PE

I wasn't sure if this should go in the Baking Thread or not, so I picked Random Topics as a safe alternative.


----------



## Master slacker

Can anyone explain WTF my phone's ringer volume always increases whenever I get a notification (email, text, etc...)?  Driving me nucking futs.  Started after the "upgrade" from ios 12 to 13.3 (iphone 7, btw).


----------



## JayKay PE

My coworker lost all her files because she didn't back them up?  And she's complaining about it, and I'm like...you didn't back up your files?  How is this my problem? And she's like, throwing a mini-temper tantrum?  Idk.  It's really childish and I get it, it's upsetting to lose your files, but she should have also backed it up when they said to (like a month ago due to our system getting upgraded).

@Master slacker, The volume control in Control Center is for music and voice. The volume control at the top of Settings &gt; Sounds &amp; Haptics controls the sounds. I tend to use the "slide up and adjust" from the main page to adjust my volume, but then kept having an ultra loud morning alarm noise.  Maybe that will help?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE is this the wife? is the wife also the one with the daughter who did study abroad?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE is this the wife? is the wife also the one with the daughter who did study abroad?


Of course.  The one who is the bane of my existence that all the EB girls have to hear me complaining about all the time.  That wife.


----------



## JayKay PE

UPDATE - My co-worker is still giving me updates on her not having backed up/fucked up stuff.  I don't really care to know?  I'll keep eating my salad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> UPDATE - My co=worker is still giving me updates on her not having backed up/fucked up stuff.  I don't really care to know?  I'll keep eating my salad.


----------



## leggo PE

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a home office chair, that won't break the bank? I'm looking for something with adjustable seat height and maybe adjustable arm rests... I'm not trying to spend thousands of dollars on a stupid desk chair!


----------



## thekzieg

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a home office chair, that won't break the bank? I'm looking for something with adjustable seat height and maybe adjustable arm rests... I'm not trying to spend thousands of dollars on a stupid desk chair!


This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008OTQ864/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Mine is from Sam's Club or BJs circa 2009 ish? I think it was like 80$. Pretty comfy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The parking lot at Home depot isn't known for having huge parking spaces, but it was mostly empty. So, when this jackwad from Idaho did this to me, I'm going to broadcast it as far and wide as my influence allows. I literally had to crawl in from the passenger side.  Anyone feel like doxxing?


----------



## Road Guy

you know they let you drive at 14 in Idaho too!


----------



## blybrook PE

You got lucky that you could still get in your car and didn't have an similar jackass on the other side. Then you would have had to crawl in from the back!

Always carry a tow strap or chain and be prepared to use it to drag their cars somewhere fun.

I wish I took a photo of the crew who put a car into the cart corral, then filled it with carts! (car barely cleared the side pipes)


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a home office chair, that won't break the bank? I'm looking for something with adjustable seat height and maybe adjustable arm rests... I'm not trying to spend thousands of dollars on a stupid desk chair!


Our office allowed people to take their desk chair if needed. See if you office will allow.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> you know they let you drive at 14 in Idaho too!


Not anymore.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a home office chair, that won't break the bank? I'm looking for something with adjustable seat height and maybe adjustable arm rests... I'm not trying to spend thousands of dollars on a stupid desk chair!


I've been looking at this one, which is surprisingly similar in design to the Herman Millers at work, just with crappier fabric.  My sticking point with chairs is adjustable lumbar, which this one has.

https://www.amazon.com/Duramont-Ergonomic-Adjustable-Support-Rollerblade/dp/B0797HZ8W1/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&amp;linkCode=sl1&amp;tag=officemator-20&amp;linkId=12565bd387eea4716484d75117b39a77&amp;language=en_US


----------



## MA_PE

NikR_PE said:


> Our office allowed people to take their desk chair if needed. See if you office will allow.


That’s what I did.  Major improvement.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont follow the royal family but this was pretty funny..


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang. This website now has more ads than the websites blocked on my work network.


----------



## Road Guy

I am doing a thing with Google this month - so far I am not a fan but going to see it out - not sure why they cant keep from covering up the reply box - Ive submitted a few hundred error reports, but google is the China of customer service (doesnt exist)


----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> I am doing a thing with Google this month - so far I am not a fan but going to see it out - not sure why they cant keep from covering up the reply box - Ive submitted a few hundred error reports, but google is the China of customer service (doesnt exist)


but, but, Google Sucks!


----------



## Road Guy

indeed the do, indeed they do.. its weird they have been nagging me to try this so there must be something in it for them..


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> indeed the do, indeed they do.. its weird they have been nagging me to try this so there must be something in it for them..


All that sweet sweet user data and IP information.


----------



## Orchid PE

I dislike the full-page ads I get when using a phone. Were donations not enough to keep the site up and running?


----------



## Orchid PE

There's an ad almost every other post now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You might consider installing AdBlocker.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You might consider installing AdBlocker.


I used to have two different ad blockers installed, but then sites I frequented starting detecting ad blockers and wouldn't allow you to the site if they were enabled.


----------



## ruggercsc

The Tire Store Manager where I dropped my truck off was kind of hot (attractive blonde who can fix your car and is probably an MMA fighter on her time off).


----------



## Road Guy

pics? 

I dont care if you install an adblocker - and I appreciate you all putting up with this for a short time - if they cant get the ads to reduce and stop covering content this will defin be short lived - I am trying to find a way to have the google ads only show to people viewing the forum who are not members - but my day job is getting in the way.. its not huge revenue so right now its not worth it but wanted to see how it plays out..


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> pics?
> 
> I dont care if you install an adblocker - and I appreciate you all putting up with this for a short time - if they cant get the ads to reduce and stop covering content this will defin be short lived - I am trying to find a way to have the google ads only show to people viewing the forum who are not members - but my day job is getting in the way.. its not huge revenue so right now its not worth it but wanted to see how it plays out..


That thing that's weird is that I'm not getting any ads (except the usual PE-related ones that were always there) when I'm on my desktop/normal web browser on my computer, but the minute I switch to my mobile I'm getting all the ads.  Not sure if that might be causing some of the errors?  

AND HOW DARE YOU DON'T PUT EB FIRST BEFORE YOUR JOB.  GOD.  WAY TO NOT BE DEDICATED.  (jk, jk)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That thing that's weird is that I'm not getting any ads (except the usual PE-related ones that were always there) when I'm on my desktop/normal web browser on my computer, but the minute I switch to my mobile I'm getting all the ads.  Not sure if that might be causing some of the errors?
> 
> AND HOW DARE YOU DON'T PUT EB FIRST BEFORE YOUR JOB.  GOD.  WAY TO NOT BE DEDICATED.  (jk, jk)


For me, the number &amp; placement of ads vary. I mostly access on my computer right now (because I don't like having to tag all of the people in maf on my phone lol).

Sometimes, I have as many ads as @Chattaneer PE showed on mobile plus one covering the reply box. Sometimes, I have 3 ads and none covering the reply box. And then when I'm on my phone, I have the same number that Chatt showed - on mobile, it's only the banner ad at the top that's annoying.


----------



## Road Guy

have you tried using tapalk?  I never look at the web browser (but I guess I should so I can see how ugly it is) - but it is _almost_ ad free -


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> I used to have two different ad blockers installed, but then sites I frequented starting detecting ad blockers and wouldn't allow you to the site if they were enabled.


https://community.webroot.com/tech-talk-7/make-your-adblock-invisible-to-most-sites-that-require-you-to-disable-adblock-297141#post297149

It's like a radar detector detector.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> sorry MS
> 
> I am going to go run a little before lunch and try and beat all the other millions of people out for a run at lunch!


Is someone going to be chasing you?


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Is someone going to be chasing you?


This used to be the only way I could motivate myself to run.

I used to get prepared in my running clothes and then go out in public, to like a grocery store or shopping mall. I would hang around until I spotted a man that I knew I could outrun. I would approach him, slap him, then take off running. A chase would ensue, and it really kept me motivated. It worked for a while and I was getting my miles in regularly.

But I no longer do that. It only took one time to underestimate the speed of someone.


----------



## Road Guy

Audi driver said:


> Is someone going to be chasing you?


wrong thread!


----------



## Road Guy

and weird, I have a conf call with the google set up for Thursday - maybe they are getting a little better with customer service...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> wrong thread!


Trying to think of which one would be the right one.


----------



## Orchid PE

Welp. Off to a video interview. It's interesting as they have me scheduled to interview with individual people, 1-on-1, for 30 minutes each. Then a 30 minute interview with a group of people at the end. It's scheduled for a total of 3.5hr.


----------



## Orchid PE

Welp. Their HR sent me the wrong date. Somehow they mixed up 4/14 with 4/23. Dressed up the upper half of my body for nothing lol.


----------



## Road Guy

I sat in on some video interviews last week (for some new hires) and I told our HR folks we should do that in lui of first time interviewing for many positions, to me it saves everyone time on both sides-


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I sat in on some video interviews last week (for some new hires) and I told our HR folks we should do that in lui of first time interviewing for many positions, to me it saves everyone time on both sides-


haha lol.  you meant "in loo".  roflcopter


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> haha lol.  you meant "in loo".  roflcopter


*leeyou


----------



## Orchid PE

In


----------



## Road Guy

oh did I make a typo on the internets?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ruh roh. We're all getting banned. It's in the rules.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

you know you like it here


----------



## Road Guy

so &amp; I usually dont make summer plans so I feel like I am the reason for this virus BS 

However...  this year for whatever reason we lined up tix to GNR, Kenney Chesney and I think REO Speedwagon at Red Rocks, and my daughter spent way too much $$ on  My Chemical Romance tix - But it sounds like Ticketmaster is revising there policy and force you to either attend the rescheduled show or lose your money, whereas you used to get an out if you have a conflict.

At this point Id rather they just cancel versus reschedule as Id probably pass on going in 2020  - anyone else more versed in "doing fun stuff" than I am in regard to ticketmaster?  

after this I will go back to just not scheduling anything in advance!


----------



## MA_PE

So far PeeWee Herman was rescheduled (supposed to be March 28) and I just got notice that Alice Cooper 16 June has been cancelled.  Bon Jovi July 16 is unknown, Motley Crue at Fenway aug 25 is unknown.  I haven’t done anything with tix yet.  Luckily the peewee tix weren’t very expensive.  I believe tm is refunding the credit card used for purchase for the Alice tix.

SOP if the event isn’t cancelled is no refunds.  I don’t know if they’ll have any changes to that policy for the covid.  I expect not.


----------



## mudpuppy

Sounds like sporting events aren't refunding either.  MLB usually allows a ticket swap if the game is cancelled but right now all their games are postponed until who knows when.

As for TIcketmaster, I expect a class action lawsuit to come out of this one.  Which will make the lawyers rich and you'll probably get like $20.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm happy I replaced my newly pierced CBRs with straight barbells.  I think they'll heal way quicker/my ears don't hurt as much even after all the pain and frustration I had fucking with them over the weekend, even with the minor surgery from one semi-closing.  I think I'm just going to buy a bunch of internally threaded barbells for my other holes and just use those.  Going to have to measure a little bit tonight to confirm lengths, but I def think I'm going to do a 3mm ball with maybe a 5/16" length.

Either way.  Titanium all the way.


----------



## FLBuff PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm happy I replaced my newly pierced CBRs with straight barbells.  I think they'll heal way quicker/my ears don't hurt as much even after all the pain and frustration I had* fucking with them over the weekend*, even with the minor surgery from one semi-closing.  I think I'm just going to buy a bunch of internally threaded barbells for *my other hole*s and just use those.  Going to have to *measure a little bit tonight to confirm lengths*, but I def think I'm going to do a 3mm *ball* with maybe a 5/16" *length*.
> 
> Either way.  Titanium all the way.


I'm not sure where to start with this...


----------



## Road Guy

I wasnt sure if this was meant for the exercise thread?


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm not sure where to start with this...


Now that's some impressive innuendo finding there!


----------



## JayKay PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm not sure where to start with this...


Start with the shaft thickness to determine gauge and then work from there.  The sweating really start when you go too large too quickly.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Now that's some impressive innuendo finding there!


Thanks! Trying to keep some light-heartedness in these here parts.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have spilled tea on me three times today.

This is def a Monday.


----------



## Road Guy

Eb'ers - Dont forget your momma this Sunday!


----------



## JayKay PE

Already sent card + gift.

b/c i luv mah momma


----------



## snickerd3

Card sent yesterday.  THe gift showed up earlier than they said, so she got it yesterday.  Personalized wooden spoon with Grandma's Kitchen and We love you carved into the handle


----------



## Violator

oh snap thank you!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

If I had a bakery pies would always sell for three dollars and fourteen cents and any lost profit on pies would be made up in cake because cake is dumb anyway.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Audi driver said:


> If I had a bakery pies would always sell for three dollars and fourteen cents and any lost profit on pies would be made up in cake because cake is dumb anyway.


Cake is an icing delivery system, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna sit idly by while someone besmirches that noble cause.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

wilheldp_PE said:


> Cake is an icing delivery system, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna sit idly by while someone besmirches that noble cause.


come at me bro


----------



## Road Guy

yesterday I got out all my scuba dive gear to check and see what I need to get replaced and serviced, man that was a mistake, definitively put me in a depressed state of mind


----------



## JayKay PE

The a/c has turned on in our office building.  I feel awkward wearing my jacket when it's 80-degrees outside.  But I'm super cold.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> The a/c has turned on in our office building.  I feel awkward wearing my jacket when it's 80-degrees outside.  But I'm super cold.


when in the office, I routinely wore long sleeves, hoodie, scarf and gloves to deal with how cold it was....and a blanket in my lap.


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> when in the office, I routinely wore long sleeves, hoodie, scarf and gloves to deal with how cold it was....and a blanket in my lap.


I can't wear hoodies...against the dress code (siiiiigh).  I have a space heater, but I think it would annoy my co-worker who I share the office with.  Going to have to get a little space heater for my feet.


----------



## Supe

It's the corona times.  Just say the hoodie is part of your PPE, and if anyone says shit, tell them they're making you feel unsafe!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Allergies anyone?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Audi driver, P.E., is that a freaking plume of yellow just..approaching menacingly?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., is that a freaking plume of yellow just..approaching menacingly?


Yes it is.


----------



## snickerd3

Audi driver said:


> Allergies anyone?
> 
> View attachment 17808


HFS...my eyes are watering just looking.  Depending on what sort of pollen, I could be okay, or royally screwed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> HFS...my eyes are watering just looking.  Depending on what sort of pollen, I could be okay, or royally screwed.


P. Pine mostly.


----------



## Supe

I would die.


----------



## JayKay PE

Here lies our good friend, @Supe.  They lived a full life.  An engineering life.  But, alas, the pollen filled their eyes and nose and took them quickly.

*throws a handful of pollen into the grave*


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Here lies our good friend, @Supe.  They lived a full life.  An engineering life.  But, alas, the pollen filled their eyes and nose and took them quickly.
> 
> *throws a handful of pollen into the grave*


Despite my horrendous allergies and asthma as a kid, my mother insisted not only on having a real Christmas tree every year (and one that always rivaled Rockerfeller Plaza in terms of size), but she would make my father apply a slurry of ivory soap flakes and water on it to simulate snow. 

So the kid, with a terrible pine allergy, got to smell a SOAPY PINE TREE from Thanksgiving weekend through the first week of January.

And everyone wonders why I hate the holidays so much?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Despite my horrendous allergies and asthma as a kid, my mother insisted not only on having a real Christmas tree every year (and one that always rivaled Rockerfeller Plaza in terms of size), but she would make my father apply a slurry of ivory soap flakes and water on it to simulate snow.
> 
> So the kid, with a terrible pine allergy, got to smell a SOAPY PINE TREE from Thanksgiving weekend through the first week of January.
> 
> And everyone wonders why I hate the holidays so much?


We always had a plastic tree when I was little, due to my dad being cheap.  Then, when we got a little older, my mom got my brother tested and turned out he was SUPER allergic to pine and would break out in hives/not be able to breath.  So my dad saved Christmas by being super cheap.

Supe...I think if you're super cheap and frugal, your holidays will be better.  Use the money that would have been used to buy and ax and tree to instead buy liquor and something cool (tools?  Is it tools?).


----------



## Supe

Holidays usual means the wife dragging me to visit her family, which I think may be worse than visiting my own!


----------



## Master slacker

better buy the ax afterall.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Holidays usual means the wife dragging me to visit her family, which I think may be worse than visiting my own!


I hate every holiday between Veterans day and President's Day. I'm actually on the fence about New Year's, but mostly it just seems dumb, too, mainly due to it's association with the other holidays it's near.


----------



## Supe

Just when you thought your kid's (or man-child's) recorder was the most annoying thing in the world, I present to you, the Golden Gate Bridge!

https://jalopnik.com/the-golden-gate-bridge-is-horrifying-now-1843942860



> _Videos taken from all over the San Francisco Bay region on social media show people responding to a creepy,high-pitched wailing or howling in the distance they hadn’t heard before._
> 
> _It turns out the noise is made by new a new sidewalk railing installed on the bridge. When there’s high winds over the Bay, the air passing through the slats of the new rail design produces a high-pitched siren-like noise that carries very well over the water._


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So apparently folks think there is a baby in this photo. WTH??


----------



## Supe

A baby who's screaming at the neighbors to keep it down, after a long night of drinking.


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> So apparently folks think there is a baby in this photo. WTH??
> 
> View attachment 17934


But there is a baby in the photo. Well, more like a young toddler.


----------



## txjennah PE

I just took over a project several months ago and am reviewing a report prepared by my team. As I'm reviewing calculations, I notice the misspelling "cummulative" on the table. That's embarrassing, I thought, and corrected it.  So as I'm going through these really old files to figure out how the fuck they came up with these calculations, since they are out of the office, I opened a spreadsheet from 2000 with the same table format. And guess what?  WITH THE SAME GODDAMN ERROR.

WE HAVE BEEN SUBMITTING THESE ANNUAL REPORTS SINCE AT LEAST 2000 WITH THE SAME FUCKING ERROR IN THE TABLE. AND APPARENTLY I AM THE FIRST PERSON SINCE Y2K TO NOTICE.

I CAN'T.

I CAN'T.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> But there is a baby in the photo. Well, more like a young toddler.


Where?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Where?


Bottom left corner.  You can barely see if because of the mortar.


----------



## Master slacker

y'all messing with my head


----------



## aog

Audi driver said:


> So apparently folks think there is a baby in this photo. WTH??
> 
> View attachment 17934


What do you see if not a baby/toddler?


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> y'all messing with my head


Eat a sandwich.  You'll see the baby in the lower right corner.


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> Where?


Center of photo. Looks like he's looking out a window. What do you see?

edit:

Never mind.


----------



## Violator

????


----------



## Supe

It's one of those viral "if you can see the baby you can see the paranormal!" jokes, where "everyone else" can "only see a window".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Violator said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 17945


Spooky.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> It's one of those viral "if you can see the baby you can see the paranormal!" jokes, where "everyone else" can "only see a window".


It is?


----------



## Supe

It is.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't know how you wouldn't see the baby in that picture... Then again, there was that whole blue gold dress thing or whatever a few years ago.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> I don't know how you wouldn't see the baby in that picture... Then again, there was that whole blue gold dress thing or whatever a few years ago.




That one was for real, this one is a fake spoof.


----------



## Violator

I mean it is a really big looking baby, almost like one of those pictures from the A-Bomb Testing days.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Violator said:


> I mean it is a really big looking baby, almost like one of those pictures from the A-Bomb Testing days.


huh


----------



## JayKay PE

I think it's important that people see this.  That is all.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

https://imgur.com/gallery/H5tYVg6


----------



## Master slacker

So my wife is looking into nursing school.  She's done all she can with homeschooling the boys over past few years and it's time for them to get back to the ole brick-'n-mortar.  I didn't realize how expensive getting a BSN would be.  Fortunately, she already has credit for a number of classes from undergrad, but still.  Dang.  Guess I won't be building out an AR anytime soon.


----------



## Supe

COVID is about to make education costs even more expensive.  Most schools are dropping the distance-learning price breaks, and will be raising tuition costs to offset the loss of revenue from on-campus housing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> COVID is about to make education costs even more expensive.  Most schools are dropping the distance-learning price breaks, and will be raising tuition costs to offset the loss of revenue from on-campus housing.


Question: a lot of standardized testing is now being waived for this year/potentially next year, so you think this will affect tuition costs and/or change the way college funding works in the future?  It's only one year, currently, but I'm hoping this leads to less standardized testing and potentially a reform of the 'No Child Left Behind'?



Master slacker said:


> Guess I won't be building out an AR anytime soon


I have no idea what an AR is...maybe a gun...but my first thought went to Arkansas and I was like 'why would you want to build that?'


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Question: a lot of standardized testing is now being waived for this year/potentially next year, so you think this will affect tuition costs and/or change the way college funding works in the future?  It's only one year, currently, but I'm hoping this leads to less standardized testing and potentially a reform of the 'No Child Left Behind'?


Wishful thinking, but I don't.  I think they will sooner move to electronic-based testing in lieu of paper that can be used at home as a stop-gap, and then transitioned to test centers with proctor oversight.  I don't know if I see that happening with SAT/ACT since it's so easy to cheat it for at-home testing, but since the students don't have any personal advantage to doing well on at-home testing for state mandated K-12 testing, I can easily see them using it.  If they don't go to at home, I think they will switch to in-school/test center standardized testing on an A/B type schedule that allows for social distancing.  In fact, Virginia is at least one state that is considering an A/B school week for 2021 school year in lieu of distance learning.


----------



## Supe

And an AR is a very popular (probably THE most popular) rifle platform.


----------



## Supe

Local FB page - old guy gets his Trump yard signs stolen.  Nice lady feels bad regardless of political affiliation, makes a post asking where to buy him replacements.  First comment back is "I have some better Biden signs he can replace them with, her dee der".  I asked if the Biden signs were of the scratch and sniff variety.  Apparently he found that offensive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Justice is best served cold. Because, if it were served warm it would be justwater.


----------



## Orchid PE

I finally received my TN license certificate in the mail yesterday. I received my number on Feb 26. Thanks Oba.... COVID. Sorry, old habits.


----------



## Road Guy

It seems live everyone, especially non essential  (NOT DOT   ) government type folks are using covid as an excuse for everything these days...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Not sure where exactly to put this, but this coffee shop in a mall concourse I am working on looks kinda phallic. What was the architect thinking?


----------



## Supe

The architects:


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> Not sure where exactly to put this, but this coffee shop in a mall concourse I am working on looks kinda phallic. What was the architect thinking?
> 
> View attachment 18344


It looks like a rocket ship to me  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> Not sure where exactly to put this, but this coffee shop in a mall concourse I am working on looks kinda phallic. What was the architect thinking?
> 
> View attachment 18344






txjennah PE said:


> It looks like a rocket ship to me  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Or a weird wrench.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or a weird wrench.


Well, whatever it is, it has a growth on it and should have it looked at!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Road Guy, you ok??

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/wildfire/pine-gulch-fire-grows-to-125-108-acres-overnight-now-second-largest-in-colorado-history


----------



## Road Guy

I’m good - those are a good ways away from us - sucks for those living in the mountains.

That fire is near Grand junction (60 miles from Utah) very dry area- we drove through there a few weeks ago right when it started on our way to Telluride - 

Here is a pic from the fire in the article from 2 weeks ago





I have a feeling we’re going to roll right from fire season into snow season like a few years ago...


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> @Road Guy, you ok??
> 
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/wildfire/pine-gulch-fire-grows-to-125-108-acres-overnight-now-second-largest-in-colorado-history


Should be asking @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Orchid PE

So tropical storm Laura is heading for the family in FL. My wife's name is Laura lol and surprisingly, Michael is her brothers name (hurricane that hit in '18). The next storm name is Marco, which is fairly close to my dad's name, so he'll be hearing about that from everyone. 

I want a hurricane to be named after me!


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't like this upgrade. No side menu while on the phone.


----------



## Road Guy

it can drop to 10 degrees and start snowing tomorrow as far as I am concerned


----------



## Orchid PE

I do like being able to see stats. Oct 2019 spam thread:


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> it can drop to 10 degrees and start snowing tomorrow as far as I am concerned


Did you do this upgrade to us??!!

I like the modern feel, but there's no menu while using the phone.


----------



## Road Guy

I always wait on these upgrades for years and then when its "mandatory" to keep working there is too much stuff that happens all at once..

I plan to dig through it some over the weekend to see what I need to move around..


----------



## snickerd3

good, i thought I was going crazy today.  Too much going on with remote learning and such


----------



## Road Guy

it does seem dumb there is no menu? How will people sign up / log in?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> I always wait on these upgrades for years and then when its "mandatory" to keep working there is too much stuff that happens all at once..
> 
> I plan to dig through it some over the weekend to see what I need to move around..


I'm getting used to it. Just need some more time I guess.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

this is quite the change...


----------



## Orchid PE

Well I thought it was cool seeing the top posts in a topic, but then I saw the ones in here.

That's absolutely horrible. I hate how that happened to him.


----------



## Orchid PE

Thankfully the storms in the gulf have shifted away from my family, but there are still people stocking up on supplies. My sister said it was a 3hr wait in line at the grocery store.

@jean15paul_PE Are you in any of the projected paths?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Thankfully the storms in the gulf have shifted away from my family, but there are still people stocking up on supplies. My sister said it was a 3hr wait in line at the grocery store.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Are you in any of the projected paths?


First storm (Marco) is expected to arrive today. Everyone seems to be doing a good job prepping. Many places announced closures for Monday and in some cases Tuesday... including schools.

Over the past 12 hours or so the forecast track has been shifting further west so New Orleans will probably not get a direct hit, and the storm has weakened from cat 1 to a tropical storm.

Hurricane 2 (Laura) is still TBD.


----------



## Road Guy

^- test like


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> ^- test like


I'm glad that you clarified that you don't actually like my post. You're just testing the site.


----------



## Road Guy

I guess I felt bad _liking_ that a hurricane is coming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Hurricane Laura really turned out to be a big storm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Photo from Mt Washington Observatory this morning


----------



## Orchid PE

Probably a little late to the party, but I just started following middleclassfancy on Instagram and man it's funny!


----------



## Road Guy

never heard of it but what do they have against a cast iron skillet? those are the best thing ever!


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> never heard of it but what do they have against a cast iron skillet? those are the best thing ever!


Totally agree. Cooking a steak in cast iron is just 

I laughed too hard at this one


----------



## Orchid PE

Went cleaning through some old boxes the other day and came across these. Tried out Duck Hunt, but I think the refresh rate of the TV is too high for the gun to register. It's been a minute since I played video games.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Went cleaning through some old boxes the other day and came across these. Tried out Duck Hunt, but I think the refresh rate of the TV is too high for the gun to register. It's been a minute since I played video games.
> 
> View attachment 18571
> 
> 
> View attachment 18572


I looked into this a few years ago. As I remember, Duck Hunt only works on tube TVs as the gun sends a signal that would make the TV flash imperceptibly, new TVs don't do this so the game doesn't work.


----------



## Orchid PE

BamaStrucPESE said:


> I looked into this a few years ago. As I remember, Duck Hunt only works on tube TVs as the gun sends a signal that would make the TV flash imperceptibly, new TVs don't do this so the game doesn't work.


Yeah, I can see the screen go black with a little white circle where the duck is, but it's definitely too fast for the controller to pick up.


----------



## Road Guy

my 21 year old still plays some Zelda _Ocarina of Tim_e on the Gamecube

And I think the gamecube still has some marketability - there were people trying to buy it off of him when he was stuck here on the covid eternal spring break..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BamaStrucPESE said:


> I looked into this a few years ago. As I remember, Duck Hunt only works on tube TVs as the gun sends a signal that would make the TV flash imperceptibly, new TVs don't do this so the game doesn't work.






Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah, I can see the screen go black with a little white circle where the duck is, but it's definitely too fast for the controller to pick up.


I just find it impressive that you still have a working original NES. Ahh, childhood memories...


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I just find it impressive that you still have a working original NES. Ahh, childhood memories...


I mean, I still have to blow on the cartridges to get them to work lol!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, I still have to blow on the cartridges to get them to work lol!


Heck, you had to do that when the systems were new, too.

SMB3 was one of my favorites. As well as anything related to a certain blue bomber...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

As of yesterday Selkirk Mountain Engineering, PLLC is official. Website is in progress, but I have a domain and email.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> As of yesterday Selkirk Mountain Engineering, PLLC is official. Website is in progress, but I have a domain and email.


Congrats.


----------



## Road Guy

no free advertising!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> no free advertising!


Damnit!


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; grats!

You still going to have a day job or is this the new gig?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> &amp; grats!
> 
> You still going to have a day job or is this the new gig?


This will remain my side hustle (converted my sole proprietorship). I just do this to help finance some of my more expensive hobbies.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> As of yesterday Selkirk Mountain Engineering, PLLC is official. Website is in progress, but I have a domain and email.




Congratulations!!!!

*commences online stalking*


----------



## Orchid PE

For anyone that understands how usps works, why is my package in Omaha, NE? I'm only 1.5hr from Knoxville. The "estimated" delivery date is tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Incorrect package sorting due to the removal of mail sorting machines thanks to the Post Master General and the federal government?

All unfortunately realistic sarcasm aside, hopefully it will get rerouted back to your address. I'm guessing it got put on the wrong truck when it left Knoxville, and ended up in Omaha, not Chattanooga.


----------



## snickerd3

that happens to me all the time.  The box literally drives past us on the interstate to distribution center then back down to us.


----------



## Road Guy

Omaha is pretty nice this time of year..


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

https://nypost.com/2020/09/16/dentist-who-extracted-tooth-on-hoverboard-gets-12-years/amp/

Alaska trying to be crazy like Florida. Never gonna happen, Alaska!

However, I spotted the real crime in all of this:


----------



## Road Guy

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 18677


diabetes?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> diabetes?


Exactly. Diabeetus.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just gave my two weeks notice. This was probably the hardest one to give so far. I could hear the depression building in my boss' voice. 

On to better things.


----------



## leggo PE

Ahhh hopefully you feel a weight get lifted off of your shoulders? I hope the move works out really well for you, Chatt!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Ahhh hopefully you feel a weight get lifted off of your shoulders? I hope the move works out really well for you, Chatt!


Yep! At least for two weeks anyways.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yep! At least for two weeks anyways.


And I forgot to say, congrats!


----------



## Road Guy

Giving notice is always better when its over,good luck with the move and all the pending stuff that comes along with it!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> And I forgot to say, congrats!






Road Guy said:


> Giving notice is always better when its over,good luck with the move and all the pending stuff that comes along with it!


Thanks!


----------



## leggo PE

In case you didn't already know, FAT BEAR WEEK IS BACK!

https://explore.org/fat-bear-week

I'm personally going with 812 and 151...


----------



## leggo PE

And if you are interested in meeting the bears...

https://explore.org/meet-the-bears


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@blybrook PE

I felt the need to tag bly... LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

The bears are fatter this year too! Should be a good competition.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Fun video for nerds.


----------



## Orchid PE

Work ordered me a cell phone and it came in today. It's pink. I don't think they realized it was going to be pink. Lord help me when the linemen find out...


----------



## Road Guy

lol, can you get a case and hide it?


----------



## Orchid PE

Probably. Will need to get some sort of hefty case.

I completely forgot about the bugs in FL. The mosquitos have been absolutely terrible and fire ants haven't gone underground yet.


----------



## csb

Can I also use this to tase people?


----------



## Road Guy

i have no clue whats going on with the google sucks ads!


----------



## csb

I don't even want to show you the next one I got.


----------



## Road Guy

Biden Gas Stove?


----------



## Road Guy

are those on the phone or the PC?


----------



## csb

PC. And it was an ad for a device to strengthen your, um, lady muscles.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I voted. And for that candidate you probably don't like.


----------



## Orchid PE

Does anyone like either one of them?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Does anyone like either one of them?


I would venture to guess that there are lots that like their own candidate. I, for one, am not one of those people.


----------



## Orchid PE

Was a joke.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Was a joke.


You posted it in an engineer's forum. What'd you think was gonna happen?


----------



## Orchid PE

Most of us joke around.


----------



## Supe

Has anyone applied for a passport card independently of their passport?  Do they take your passport from you in order to process the passport card? 

Our DMVs are literally booked out months for appointments, and I checked every DMV within about a 90 minute drive.  My license expires in mid November, and I can renew online, but can only get a Real ID in-person. 

If I can get a passport card, I don't need a Real ID, but I don't like the idea of mailing in my passport to get the passport card, since that leaves me with zero forms of identification that are permitted to get into a government building, or to fly in an emergency.


----------



## snickerd3

the form instructions say you bring it to the appt but submit copies with the paperwork.  I'd ask the local post office to be sure


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

csb said:


> PC. And it was an ad for a device to strengthen your, um, lady muscles.


recently saw an ad for a little music box you put in your lady box for your baby...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> Has anyone applied for a passport card independently of their passport?  Do they take your passport from you in order to process the passport card?
> 
> Our DMVs are literally booked out months for appointments, and I checked every DMV within about a 90 minute drive.  My license expires in mid November, and I can renew online, but can only get a Real ID in-person.
> 
> If I can get a passport card, I don't need a Real ID, but I don't like the idea of mailing in my passport to get the passport card, since that leaves me with zero forms of identification that are permitted to get into a government building, or to fly in an emergency.


i'm gonna have to re-do my license when the DMVs re-open. I had to renew my license in August and had always planned on getting the real ID when I did it (Maine dragged their feet on it for ages). But the office that does real ID is closed so I renewed and got the regular license. and my passport expired in may. but the real id requirements have been moved to 1 Oct 2021. but yeah i still need to go fix the passport situation too


----------



## snickerd3

I got my real ID just before all this nonsense and the DMVs shutting down.  I needed it for work to get on base.  The DMVs around here have reopened but they aren't processing real ids at the momment since the deadline got pushed out again.  THey are focusing on plate and license renewals instead.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> the form instructions say you bring it to the appt but submit copies with the paperwork.  I'd ask the local post office to be sure


Going to have to, since they don't have passport card appointments available to select anyways, so I need to call and figure out how they want me to schedule it.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> but the real id requirements have been moved to 1 Oct 2021.


This caught me out at the airport the other day.  That is true for Federal buildings, but NOT when states/airports require it.  I was in line at security at the Charlotte airport and had to have my wife rush me my passport since I too thought I didn't need it until 2021.  You could very well take off in one state, land, and not be able to make the return trip if that state has implemented Real ID requirements.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> I got my real ID just before all this nonsense and the DMVs shutting down.  I needed it for work to get on base.  The DMVs around here have reopened but they aren't processing real ids at the momment since the deadline got pushed out again.  THey are focusing on plate and license renewals instead.


I figured at this point it was better to pay the $44 for a regular license and have a passport on hand, than to have an expired license.


----------



## Road Guy

is Real ID for states that dont meet the TSA Requirements?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> Going to have to, since they don't have passport card appointments available to select anyways, so I need to call and figure out how they want me to schedule it.
> 
> This caught me out at the airport the other day.  That is true for Federal buildings, but NOT when states/airports require it.  I was in line at security at the Charlotte airport and had to have my wife rush me my passport since I too thought I didn't need it until 2021.  You could very well take off in one state, land, and not be able to make the return trip if that state has implemented Real ID requirements.


well shit - i was fine in DTW in September and CLE in March (they did remind me of the requirements back in March but it was legit 4 days before everything started shutting down)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Happy October the twenty second.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Unintended Max said:


> Happy October the twenty second.


Hey nice 10/22! You need a sling though! Also, we're not allowed to have the extended mags in CA...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

snickerd3 said:


> I got my real ID just before all this nonsense and the DMVs shutting down.


Thanks for the nudge. Got my appointment set up for tomorrow and all my documents printed. Hooray bureaucracy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey nice 10/22! You need a sling though! Also, we're not allowed to have the extended mags in CA...


Those aren't extended mags, they're standard mags.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Unintended Max said:


> Those aren't extended mags, they're standard mags.


Er, not "extended" but I meant more than 10. 25 is a big no-no here.


----------



## Road Guy

^- I thought I read where that law was overturned recently?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> ^- I thought I read where that law was overturned recently?


I believe so. I think it *just* happened (August?) but I'm not into the hobby/sport enough to get worked up about it nor start buying a bunch of hardware. :rotflmao:


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> is Real ID for states that dont meet the TSA Requirements?


It's a Federal standard for minimum ID requirements.  If your license has a star with a circle around it in the corner, it meets Real ID requirements.  If it doesn't, better start bringing your passport with you.


----------



## Orchid PE

Took me about 20 minutes to get new registration and a real id license a few weeks ago when we moved to Florida.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm glad I got my Real ID last year! My husband also got his in early March, before everything went into pandemic-mode... But his DL was about to expire anyway.


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?

I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


----------



## Road Guy

We do have the little star, I also need to remember to bring my global nexus ID but these days the airports are so light its not really needed..


----------



## kevo_55

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?
> 
> I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


We do.

Get the word out on doing this!!!


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?
> 
> I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


We do.  It makes cleaning the rice cooker pot a LOT easier.  Never noticed a taste difference


----------



## leggo PE

I thought it changed the texture of the rice a lot. I know the package directions always say to, but honestly, the only reason I did this time was because the recipe I was using said specifically to rinse the rice. I thought that it gave much more texture to each individual grain of rice. It might be worth it to do it every time! Thought for 2 c of dry jasmine rice, it took a LOT of rinsing to get the water to run anything close to what I'd call clear.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?
> 
> I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


I've done it both ways. Depends on how lazy I am at the moment.

I usually intentionally make my rice a little dryer than normal and if I'm doing that the rinsing really doesn't matter.

...

...

back when I ate rice.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?
> 
> I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


I do. Seems to prevent foaming over while boiling.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Supe

I rinse the crap out of my rice.  Some brands are worse than other, but it's the difference between having rice vs. having rice glops.


----------



## Road Guy

We dont rinse the cauliflower rice


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so be honest with me, people! Who out there EVER rinses their rice before cooking it?
> 
> I'm asking because I actually DID that last night, and holy moly, the rice was fantastic.


Yep, we do. I really wish we didn't *have* to, but homagah the first time I cooked rinsed rice I was STOKED.


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, so maybe I'm in the minority in never having done it...

I'm thinking of getting some large pan sieves to start the journey of milling my own flour, and think a great double purpose would be for rinsing rice too... This might be a new thing I simply have to do every time I cook rice!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> We dont rinse the cauliflower rice


It gets rinsed on its own by the garbage juices in the dumpster.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@leggo PE i've never rinsed rice. or quinoa. i'm lazy.

i have however "peeled" chickpeas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@csbi can find the ad again and send it to you lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Wow, so maybe I'm in the minority in never having done it...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some large pan sieves to start the journey of milling my own flour, and think a great double purpose would be for rinsing rice too... This might be a new thing I simply have to do every time I cook rice!


I cook it in water. The point of rinsing it would be ????


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max said:


> I cook it in water. The point of rinsing it would be ????


I think it washes some of the starch off of of the rice, which can do things like prevent the rice from sticking together, which in turn gives a much better texture to the rice and better overall cook. I think I'm going to make it standard practice in our household!


----------



## Road Guy

All this rice talk is making me want to stop and get a little sesame chicken on the way home......


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> All this rice talk is making me want to stop and get a little sesame chicken on the way home......


Kind of like that Postmates pad thai commercial...


----------



## Orchid PE

My parents ordered a new router off amazon the other day. I went to set it up this morning, but I ran into a few issues. Right off the bat, when I opened the box I noticed there wasn't a pamphlet to walk through the setup and there was no user manual. I remember there being one in the router I set up at their office a few weeks ago (same make and model). I didn't need the guide anyways since I had just set one up, so I plugged the router in and opened the Linksys configuration app. The app normally works perfectly for me, but for some reason it wasn't finding the router. I was really hoping to walk through the app setup because it allows me to easily set the wifi name and password (I planned on keeping it the same as their previous router so I didn't have to go to all their devices and reconfigure the wifi). After messing with the app for a while I just decided to look at the bottom of the router to get the default network name and password. When I did that, I noticed something on the bottom. It was branded "Vivant Smart Home - Not for Resale." Then everything clicked as to why there wasn't any setup guide or router manual in the box, and why the app wasn't detecting the router. Somehow Amazon go ahold of a Vivant security system Linksys router. The box was exactly the same as a consumer model, but I guess Linksys goofed when sending them to Amazon? Idk.

Going to return it now and just run up to Office Depot. I don't trust buying electronics off Amazon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My parents ordered a new router off amazon the other day. I went to set it up this morning, but I ran into a few issues. Right off the bat, when I opened the box I noticed there wasn't a pamphlet to walk through the setup and there was no user manual. I remember there being one in the router I set up at their office a few weeks ago (same make and model). I didn't need the guide anyways since I had just set one up, so I plugged the router in and opened the Linksys configuration app. The app normally works perfectly for me, but for some reason it wasn't finding the router. I was really hoping to walk through the app setup because it allows me to easily set the wifi name and password (I planned on keeping it the same as their previous router so I didn't have to go to all their devices and reconfigure the wifi). After messing with the app for a while I just decided to look at the bottom of the router to get the default network name and password. When I did that, I noticed something on the bottom. It was branded "Vivant Smart Home - Not for Resale." Then everything clicked as to why there wasn't any setup guide or router manual in the box, and why the app wasn't detecting the router. Somehow Amazon go ahold of a Vivant security system Linksys router. The box was exactly the same as a consumer model, but I guess Linksys goofed when sending them to Amazon? Idk.
> 
> Going to return it now and just run up to Office Depot. I don't trust buying electronics off Amazon.


Or someone bought a Linksys router and returned the Vivant one.


----------



## Road Guy

I bought some solar powered outdoor lights from Lowes over the weekend and one of them was a rock rolled up in plastic - I mean it really wasnt an expensive item, $15? - annoying just to have to drive back to the store and "return the rock"


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or someone bought a Linksys router and returned the Vivant one.


I thought that initially! But I checked the SN on the bottom of the router and it matched the SN on the box.


----------



## Orchid PE

Shot a 145lb 6-point this morning. Using my dad's old PSE that's older than I am (the broadheads, too)!

Was one of 8 deer that I saw this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Got my Real ID, only took 5 working days so that was faster than I expected. Now I can...carry on as usual. :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

True to who I am, I am sitting here listening to some T. Swift while working!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Was there actual convo in here about washing rice?  YOU ALWAYS WASH RICE.  THREE TIMES.  TRY TO GET CLEAR.

Also, I have peeled hazelnuts before.  It is a terrifying process involving boiling and many little skins going everywhere after blanching and rolling in a towel.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Was there actual convo in here about washing rice?  YOU ALWAYS WASH RICE.  THREE TIMES.  TRY TO GET CLEAR.


Yes. You must keep up with the threads!!


----------



## leggo PE

I've gotta be honest, I rinsed my basmati rice last night (like 5 or 6 times), and I did not notice as much as a difference as I did with the jasmine. It basically tasted the same as no rinsing, which means I probably won't rinse basmati rice in the future. I think the lack of change might have been because basmati rice doesn't have as much body as jasmine.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes. You must keep up with the threads!!


There are too many threads.  I just want to try and talk about working out and maybe baking once in a while.

I'm doing a no-spend-vember this month, because eating out and coffee at work are killing me.  I am now bartering with co-workers.  I am baking cookies for lattes.

As for rinsing rice...I do it more for the rice cooker.  I was 'raised' by a group of Chinese girls in college and it's been beaten into my head.  Wash the rice.  Middle finger for water if on stove.  Fill to lines in rice cooker.  Add good salt.  Always make sure to fluff RIGHT AFTER or else burn on the bottom (which sometimes we like)


----------



## leggo PE

I don't use a rice cooker. I use a pot on the stove.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't use a rice cooker. I use a pot on the stove.


You ARE the rice cooker.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You ARE the rice cooker.


Yes, this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes, this!


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, what does "middle finger for water if on stove" mean??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE, what does "middle finger for water if on stove" mean??


You stick your finger into the pot of rice. Where your fingertip touches the top of the rice layer, the water level should be at the middle of your finger before your first knuckle (the middle of your finger pad).

Sorry, being nosy.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't use a rice cooker. I use a pot on the stove.


I love my cheapo $16 rice cooker.  Has been used for over 10-years.  It's nice just throwing the rice in there with the water/broth and just ignoring while I do other work.  Frees up my stovetop and allows me to work on other stuff.  Like when I make stir fry, rice goes in first so it's done around when the stir fry is.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You stick your finger into the pot of rice. Where your fingertip touches the top of the rice layer, the water level should be at the middle of your finger before your first knuckle (the middle of your finger pad).
> 
> Sorry, being nosy.


Ah, this makes sense. The way it was written, I was lead to believe I had to be using my middle finger to do whatever! Not the case.



JayKay PE said:


> I love my cheapo $16 rice cooker.  Has been used for over 10-years.  It's nice just throwing the rice in there with the water/broth and just ignoring while I do other work.  Frees up my stovetop and allows me to work on other stuff.  Like when I make stir fry, rice goes in first so it's done around when the stir fry is.


Mr. Leggo doesn't like to have a lot of kitchen appliances around. I had a rice cooker once (like, right after graduating college maybe?) but I found I never used it! So I donated it, and have never looked back.


----------



## Road Guy

while the mrs was at work last weekend i took the liberty to thin out our water bottle selection from the cabinet that is constantly a train wreck you cant even open..

and learned that apparently I made a tremendous error in judgement


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> while the mrs was at work last weekend i took the liberty to thin out our water bottle selection from the cabinet that is constantly a train wreck you cant even open..
> 
> and learned that apparently I made a tremendous error in judgement


uh-oh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> while the mrs was at work last weekend i took the liberty to thin out our water bottle selection from the cabinet that is constantly a train wreck you cant even open..
> 
> and learned that apparently I made a tremendous error in judgement


that was not a good idea


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> while the mrs was at work last weekend i took the liberty to thin out our water bottle selection from the cabinet that is constantly a train wreck you cant even open..
> 
> and learned that apparently I made a tremendous error in judgement


How DARE YOU? I mean, every bottle has it's own distinct purpose!! No other water bottle could fill the purpose of another water bottle. I mean, come on!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> while the mrs was at work last weekend i took the liberty to thin out our water bottle selection from the cabinet that is constantly a train wreck you cant even open..
> 
> and learned that apparently I made a tremendous error in judgement


You've been married too long (I assume) for this rookie mistake.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Don't do anything without the Mrs knowing.


----------



## Road Guy

It needed to be done!  But the women in my house (wife and daughter) keep adding to the water bottle supply without retiring any  :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

this bottle is for the house, this one for work/school, this one is for ONLY plain water.  Another is for lemon flavored water only...they add up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

snickerd3 said:


> this bottle is for the house, this one for work/school, this one is for ONLY plain water.  Another is for lemon flavored water only...they add up


plus there's the one that fits perfectly in the holder on my bike, the one I use for hiking, the one that became the dogs...


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; 3 new protien shake bottles for each of them......


----------



## JayKay PE

A water bottle is a water bottle.  If I lose one, I shall buy another.  Only main concern for me is if it fits in my cabinet.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> &amp; 3 new protien shake bottles for each of them......


This allows you to have one fermenting somewhere- in the car, on the counter, at work.


----------



## Road Guy

she takes the 48 oz Nalgene to work and those GD things take up a ton of space!

I am also thinking about organizing her 'undergarment" section in terms of my order of preference one weekend too, defin some things that need to go to either the circular file and some that need to be brought to the top of the stack! - or is that a risky venture?


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> she takes the 48 oz Nalgene to work and those GD things take up a ton of space!
> 
> I am also thinking about organizing her 'undergarment" section in terms of my order of preference one weekend too, defin some things that need to go to either the circular file and some that need to be brought to the top of the stack! - or is that a risky venture?


I think that's a surefire plan to lose a testicle.


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> she takes the 48 oz Nalgene to work and those GD things take up a ton of space!
> 
> I am also thinking about organizing her 'undergarment" section in terms of my order of preference one weekend too, defin some things that need to go to either the circular file and some that need to be brought to the top of the stack! - or is that a risky venture?


Because she should definitely choose her underwear based on YOUR preferences, not her own! Yeah, go for it buddy!

/not


----------



## Road Guy

but there are a couple that need to go........


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> but there are a couple that need to go........


why are you tempting fate man?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> she takes the 48 oz Nalgene to work and those GD things take up a ton of space!


I have 2 of those - they're my summer hiking water bottle.

The 40oz Hydroflask is the winter one


----------



## mudpuppy

I rearranged the spice rack because there were three Cumins, four Red Peppers, two Garam Masalas, etc. and they were all over the place rather than next to each other.

Boy was that a mistake!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mudpuppy said:


> I rearranged the spice rack because there were three Cumins, four Red Peppers, two Garam Masalas, etc. and they were all over the place rather than next to each other.
> 
> Boy was that a mistake!


spices should be alphabetical and only one jar of each at a time...


----------



## leggo PE

I don't organize spices alphabetically. Our spices are loosely organized by what they are (spicy, like chili powder, paprika, cayenne, paprika, etc.; baking spices like cinnamon, nutmeg, etc; and so on) and also loosely by cuisine (for instance, Italian spices &amp; oregano &amp; basil are all on a shelf together), and then spices I rarely use, which are on the top shelf.


----------



## Supe

We definitely have a shotgun spice rack.  Half the time I end up buying the big tubs so I don't need to hunt for the little ones, and then the big tubs go missing.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Things seen on my 6:30 AM walk to work in the city:


A woman smoking a cigarette and drinking from a liter bottle of diet dr. pepper while walking down the street.

A man eating spicy sweet chili doritos staring at watches in the window of a closed tourist gift shop.


----------



## Road Guy

well at least she is careful with sugar intake?


----------



## Supe

I'm not faulting the guy.  Those are the best Doritos by a mile.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK spice organization 

Top shelf = baking spices, think cinnamon/nutmeg/almond paste/vanilla/etc.

Middle shelf = "normal spices" that I use a ton that aren't 'ethnic', garlic, onion, salt/pepper, oregano, thyme, Italian, everything bagel seasoning.

Bottom shelf = "fun spices" paprika, cumin, 5-spice, marsala, cayenne pepper, etc.

I keep a big container of coarse sea salt next to my oven, but that's because I use it for pasta/cleaning the cast iron and I don't think of it as 'seasoning'.


----------



## snickerd3

I got rid of the spice rack ages ago.  aside from the salt/pepper, all things baking related the spice tray in the lazy susan consists of garlic powder, minced onion, parsley, cumin, and oregano.  I stopped using the sharp pointy spices like "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"/basil/rosemary awhile ago...to big of a chance they would trigger mr snicks diverticulitis.


----------



## snickerd3

HA!!!!! I love the auto edit!!!!!


----------



## Violator

Is there any real reason to have anything other than salt and pepper?


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"/basil/rosemary awhile ago


Where is @ChebyshevII PE/ @Dothracki?  Did we ever figure out what triggers this auto-correct?  I feel like snick def has more than enough posts/rep to not get caught in this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

thyme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tyme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, I don't get it. Snick has more posts than I do. Although, she is not a supporting member...


----------



## leggo PE

Snick is an OG!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"? (EBs on computer, not really on phone)


----------



## Dothracki PE

WTF


----------



## Dothracki PE

triple?!?!


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> Where is @ChebyshevII PE/ @Dothracki?  Did we ever figure out what triggers this auto-correct?  I feel like snick def has more than enough posts/rep to not get caught in this.


I Love it!!!  It made me laugh today.  I needed something cheery.  

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

tyme

time


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Violator said:


> Is there any real reason to have anything other than salt and pepper?


Note to self. Avoid @Violator bland cooking

Also testing

thyme


----------



## Supe

Violator said:


> Is there any real reason to have anything other than salt and pepper?


Taste buds?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It's about thyme.


----------



## Dothracki PE

testing "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## JayKay PE

Testing thyme?


----------



## blybrook PE

just a thyme test


----------



## Dothracki PE

WTF


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dothracki said:


> WTF


What

Thyme

...


----------



## csb

Gather round, kids, and I'll tell you the story of @NJmike PE and his incessant use of the word t-hyme to be difficult. 

He also thought watching his kids was babysitting. 

(pours a little of my 40 out for members who don't come by anymore)


----------



## mudpuppy

I can't write "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" either.  I wonder if it only affects people that were members at the time the word was banned due to NJMike?


----------



## Road Guy

time


----------



## Road Guy

time!


----------



## envirotex

csb said:


> Gather round, kids, and I'll tell you the story of @NJmike PE and his incessant use of the word t-hyme to be difficult.
> 
> He also thought watching his kids was babysitting.
> 
> (pours a little of my 40 out for members who don't come by anymore)


Back to the time when RG actually banned you for bad behavior... @Guest_matt267


----------



## blybrook PE

mudpuppy said:


> I can't write "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" either.  I wonder if it only affects people that were members at the time the word was banned due to NJMike?


I doubt that MP. You were a member when NJMike screwed up Thyme for everyone.


----------



## MA_PE

Time

waits for no one


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mudpuppy said:


> I can't write "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" either.  I wonder if it only affects people that were members at the time the word was banned due to NJMike?


no, i think i couldn't type thyme for awhile (i think i can now - we'll see what happens when I hit post) 

edit to add: @Dothracki is new and can't type it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> no, i think i couldn't type thyme for awhile (i think i can now - we'll see what happens when I hit post)


oooo i can say it!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

time

grrrr....


----------



## Supe

Time for thyme.


----------



## Road Guy

so i guess that old word changer is still in the matrix somewhere, Ill see if I can find where that lives and 86 it


----------



## snickerd3

oh leave it, I think it is hilarious.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Gather round, kids, and I'll tell you the story of @NJmike PE and his incessant use of the word t-hyme to be difficult.


The Good old days



csb said:


> He also thought watching his kids was babysitting.


Still true.



csb said:


> (pours a little of my 40 out for members who don't come by anymore)


I'm trying to make more Thym-e to be present here


----------



## leggo PE

Test "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## leggo PE

Hahahaha! How did I never know about this? Please leave it, RG!


----------



## csb

I apologize for summoning him.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I apologize for summoning him.


you missed me


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Back to the time when RG actually banned you for bad behavior... @Guest_matt267


Why did you have to go there?


----------



## MA_PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

Bzing!   I get it now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I love this piece of code, it's so much fun


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Why did you have to go there?


good thymes


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> good thymes


And this is why we can't have good things!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> good thymes


See what you've started?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I do not understand what this is about.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Unintended Max said:


> I do not understand what this is about.


If you have the "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!", I'm sure someone will explain it to you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

If you have the time, it's good seasoning for potatoes and other vegetables


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

BamaStrucPESE said:


> If you have the "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!", I'm sure someone will explain it to you.


I don't. So now what?


----------



## Orchid PE

Unintended Max said:


> I don't. So now what?


Definitely don't have time if you're starting up your own business.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## P-E

Am I the only one who is looking forward to Thanksgiving this year without the hassle?

no travel, no cooking/cleaning up after a large dinner and 4 days off from work.  I can live with that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

P-E said:


> Am I the only one who is looking forward to Thanksgiving this year without the hassle?
> 
> no travel, no cooking/cleaning up after a large dinner and 4 days off from work.  I can live with that.


Yeah, our Thanksgiving is usually pretty laid back, but looking forward to a laid back Christmas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Why does it takes so damn long to buy and activate a cell phone?! I mean, between waiting in the store, then actually getting serviced and activating the phone is like two+ hours. Buying a car only takes a little bit longer than that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why does it takes so damn long to buy and activate a cell phone?! I mean, between waiting in the store, then actually getting serviced and activating the phone is like two+ hours. Buying a car only takes a little bit longer than that.


Just bought new phones online. Took longer than expected but still better than going to the carrier store.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Thank you RG.


----------



## Road Guy

glad they made it!

I sent some to Canada and was short postage


----------



## Violator

For those of you who have children in high school I recommend you go to Instagram and search for "yourkidshighschoolnamememespage" and either you will enjoy a few laughs or be horribly disturbed.


----------



## Supe

My little budget 3D printer keeps on trucking, and getting better and better.  It wasn't supposed to have wifi connectivity, but it does, and the most recent firmware update added auto-leveling which I'm super pumped about.  The bed on this unit can't be manually leveled, but I knew it wasn't perfectly level based on the first layer extrusion looking way too thin in spots.  Used the auto level calibration last night, and first layers are perfect now.  It was out about .020" in certain spots.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> My little budget 3D printer keeps on trucking, and getting better and better.  It wasn't supposed to have wifi connectivity, but it does, and the most recent firmware update added auto-leveling which I'm super pumped about.  The bed on this unit can't be manually leveled, but I knew it wasn't perfectly level based on the first layer extrusion looking way too thin in spots.  Used the auto level calibration last night, and first layers are perfect now.  It was out about .020" in certain spots.


Which one did you buy again?  Auto bed leveling is a pretty advanced feature.  Do you have any problems with prints not sticking to the print bed?  I have a Solidoodle 2 that I got over 7 years ago.  It has a heated bed, and I've put an enclosure on it, used glass plates with hairspray, acetone, etc., and bought specific plastic plates designed to help prints stick, and I still have peeling issues regularly.  It's infuriating.  I would print so much more if it wasn't a colossal PITA every time I used it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

20 striking findings from 2020


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> Which one did you buy again?  Auto bed leveling is a pretty advanced feature.  Do you have any problems with prints not sticking to the print bed?  I have a Solidoodle 2 that I got over 7 years ago.  It has a heated bed, and I've put an enclosure on it, used glass plates with hairspray, acetone, etc., and bought specific plastic plates designed to help prints stick, and I still have peeling issues regularly.  It's infuriating.  I would print so much more if it wasn't a colossal PITA every time I used it.


FlashForge Adventurer 3 Lite.  Bed is driven on the Y axis by a drive rod on the left side, and just a roller wheel on the right, so no manual adjustments.  The build plate is removable plastic that slides in and out - the heater plate is spring loaded and pushes it up flush with the retaining "nubs" on the bed.  It uses one of the textured build plate stickers, probably like what you already have.  Printing with a raft, no issue.  Without a raft, wouldn't stick worth a damn.  As soon as I used some purple gluestick, zero adhesion issues other than one print which I overcooked and it warped like hell.  The auto-leveling was pretty good - it used to be a single center point calibration, but the latest firmware update pushed out the 9 point calibration.  You can adjust in .010" incremenets.  I use the "just starts to drag on a piece of paper" feeler gauge approach and it seems to work well. 

Honestly, the only "issue" I've had with the machine is some layer shifting/occasional ghost lines which I think is a result of the FlashPrint software itself, and the hot end isn't upgradeable.  Where it maxes out temperature-wise is right on the limit for materials like PETG (I think 245F is the max).  You do get some clicking from the filament feed motors when it's trying to extrude at WOT, but it's not shown any issues in the print itself.  I don't think I have the updated nozzle in mine, but the new one is supposed to keep temps more consistent - you definitely get cold starts out of it, which is why I always add a little extra length to the perimeter "warmup" line.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This reminds me. I need to figure out how to clear a clog in my 3D printer nozzle. I tried to print PETG for the first time and I think I over heated it and burned it. The nozzle is completely clogged with PETG.

I have this one. It's technically my son's but I use it more than he does. 

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=15365


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need to figure out how to clear a clog in my 3D printer nozzle.


Normally you just heat it up, remove the bowden tube, and then push down through the top.  Guitar string is pretty common.  If you can remove the fitting from the bowden tube, sometimes you can do a cold pull where you head just enough to melt some filament from the top, kill the heat, and then yank out the hardened "plug" of filament.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

What the hell happened to the forum this time?


----------



## Violator

No shit!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Unintended Max said:


> What the hell happened to the forum this time?


It was in lockdown with the government


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Finished building my Christmas present to myself...


----------



## Supe

Well, swing and a miss on the "Vivo Standing Desk Converter".  Almost 3500 good reviews on Amazon, and it was a piece of shit.  It had potential, but tolerance stack was its worst enemy.  It uses plastic block sliders in lieu of actual bearings, inside some stamped/formed channels.  There was so much play between the block and the channel, I could slide a credit card between them.  At the top, the crossbar just rests inside a hole drilled in the sliders, and those had even more slop.  So, 6 points of slop at a 9" extended height meant over 5/8" deflection at the keyboard tray, and the whole thing wobbled and clicked any time you even looked at it wrong.

I've ordered a z-frame "VertDesk" from BTOD which costs another $200, but is described as the "sturdiest they've tested to date", so fingers crossed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Normally you just heat it up, remove the bowden tube, and then push down through the top.  Guitar string is pretty common.  If you can remove the fitting from the bowden tube, sometimes you can do a cold pull where you head just enough to melt some filament from the top, kill the heat, and then yank out the hardened "plug" of filament.


Thanks for the info @Supe

I'm buying some guitar string to do this. I see their are different gauges. Based my nozzle diameter, I don't think it matters which I get. My nozzle diameter is 0.4mm. When I looked up guitar string diameters, I found this. So the green should fit through my nozzle in each case.

Just trying to confirm that I'm not missing something.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I've ordered a z-frame "VertDesk" from BTOD which costs another $200, but is described as the "sturdiest they've tested to date", so fingers crossed.


Is it bad that I'm assuming this new desk will arrive, you'll assemble, and it'll be like one of those IKEA bookcases that don't have the cross support, and it'll just kinda...shlump over to the side?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So we have a new layout...and I can axually post today...so that's good


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Is it bad that I'm assuming this new desk will arrive, you'll assemble, and it'll be like one of those IKEA bookcases that don't have the cross support, and it'll just kinda...shlump over to the side?


New desk riser arrived. Completely assembled, WAY sturdier and less wobble than the other. It has to weigh at LEAST double. Slightest bit of monitor shake which more a byproduct of the too-thin stand that comes with the monitor. TEENY bit of flex at the keyboard tray itself, but when it flexes, it doesn't take the rest of the desk with it. If I push on the desk platform, the actual laminate bows before the frame moves. My only gripe is that I wish the monitor was a little bit further back, because I use a huge, wide format monitor. I may make an extension of some kind for it to sit on closer to the wall.

Also, I use a Microsoft ergonomic keyboard. When the desk is lowered, it's typically useless because the keyboard is too high due to the wrist riser on the board. This converter actually has a tilting keyboard tray, so I can keep it in ergo-mode when standing, and then flatten when sitting so the keyboard isn't TOTALLY useless like it was before.


----------



## Road Guy

just in time to go back to the office!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Road Guy why did you do this to us?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> just in time to go back to the office!


Nope, full time remote, baby! Turns out our company really likes not paying for facilities. They've terminated the lease on one and have two that they own for sale now.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Supe said:


> Nope, full time remote, baby! Turns out our company really likes not paying for facilities. They've terminated the lease on one and have two that they own for sale now.


Welcome to the party, pal. Other than a couple of staff aug projects, I've been remote since 2003.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm in the minority. Working from home definitely has it's conveniences, but I miss being in the office with other people... for both socializing and collaboration. My ideal would be 50-50.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^It's definitely a double-edged sword and doesn't work for everybody. The real problem I see with it is that the lack of a common office limits the ability to train new people.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. Working from home definitely has it's conveniences, but I miss being in the office with other people... for both socializing and collaboration. My ideal would be 50-50.


I was really pissy when I first went back to the office. But I live in a 600sqft house with a partner who is WFH too. It was not a good setup so I'm happy to be back in the office. It's nice to have people to talk too besides him. If we had a better setup, I could def go back to WFH. But I can't do the split time - I have to always be in the same spot, it affects my focus otherwise.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. Working from home definitely has it's conveniences, but I miss being in the office with other people... for both socializing and collaboration. My ideal would be 50-50.


Our office was usually a ghost town through attrition anyways. I'd only ever talk to my coworker who is always open in my Teams chat anyways, and one other guy.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

civilrobot said:


> So we have a new layout...and I can axually post today...so that's good


I must've been drinking or on my phone when I posted this. Although, I might be on to something with spelling axually that way...

Less typing...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am incredibly tired and I have to run a meeting at 4. HALP!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> Nope, full time remote, baby! Turns out our company really likes not paying for facilities. They've terminated the lease on one and have two that they own for sale now.


Jealous!

We are in the position to make this decision but some people at a higher pay grade and a...more advanced age are pushing back because "it's not what they are used to!"


----------



## Supe

civilrobot said:


> Jealous!
> 
> We are in the position to make this decision but some people at a higher pay grade and a...more advanced age are pushing back because "it's not what they are used to!"


We have the opposite here. Most of the AARP members are supposed to be the ones that come in as leads/anchors, but they're threatening to retire or quit if they have to come in, mostly because our actual office was relocated 20 minutes south.


----------



## snickerd3

we are the same way...bosses and upper management are at the office almost daily...the minions are WFH.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why is the forum like this?


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Why is the forum like this?


It has a new owner. Contact @Angie with questions.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> It has a new owner. Contact @Angie with questions.


What happened to Road Guy?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> What happened to Road Guy?


Alien abduction.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

wilheldp_PE said:


> Alien abduction.


I thought that was years ago. Just taking effect this week??


----------



## leggo PE

It has not yet been quite determined.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

snickerd3 said:


> we are the same way...bosses and upper management are at the office almost daily...the minions are WFH.


my partner's firm is the exact opposite (or will be when they reopen physical locations)


----------



## Supe

It's OK to be jealous of my super sweet 3D Printed Mjolnir fridge magnets.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Supe said:


> It's OK to be jealous of my super sweet 3D Printed Mjolnir fridge magnets.
> 
> View attachment 20790


Must be a very worthy fridge


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The giant meteor can not come soon enough.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Unintended Max P.E. what is this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> @Unintended Max P.E. what is this?


A conspiracy?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

civilrobot said:


> @Unintended Max P.E. what is this?


Gibberish that needs killed with fire and brimstone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Gibberish that needs killed with fire and brimstone.


Oh, is it that q stuff? Those people need a new hobby.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

civilrobot said:


> Oh, is it that q stuff? Those people need to be killed with fire and brimstone.


Agreed.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'm always amazed at the number of people that get sucked into conspiracy theories like that. As a general rule, the only way two people can keep a secret is if one of them is dead. The larger the number of people involved in the conspiracy, the more likely that it's pure BS.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

I'll admit, I love me a good conspiracy theory. Especially the ones that make me say "hmm, I'll buy that." They're few and far between and the plausible statements are shortly followed with something so outlandish that it quickly turns to "ya lost me there." (see: Ancient Aliens)

If anything, they're good for the entertainment value.


----------



## JayKay PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> I'll admit, I love me a good conspiracy theory. Especially the ones that make me say "hmm, I'll buy that." They're few and far between and the plausible statements are shortly followed with something so outlandish that it quickly turns to "ya lost me there." (see: Ancient Aliens)
> 
> If anything, they're good for the entertainment value.


My favorite conspiracy theory that my mother believes: the USGS is an evil organization that is hiding the amount of earthquakes that are really occurring throughout the world and they're silencing unlicensed geologists who are trying to bring their lies to light.

Yeah.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> My favorite conspiracy theory that my mother believes: the USGS is an evil organization that is hiding the amount of earthquakes that are really occurring throughout the world and they're silencing unlicensed geologists who are trying to bring their lies to light.
> 
> Yeah.


It's okay. All of our parents are a little nutty. Utility company installed a 5G antenna across the street from my parents. 

My mom: Well I guess we will never sell our house now. Who wants to live across the street from a 5G antenna?

Me:  ...someone who likes a strong signal? You know that's not a thing right?

Also, they have been talking about selling their house for 20 years. It's a thing they talk about. It's not something they will actually do.


----------



## Voomie

Stopping in after a few year hiatus. How is everyone?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> My favorite conspiracy theory that my mother believes: the USGS is an evil organization that is hiding the amount of earthquakes that are really occurring throughout the world and they're silencing unlicensed geologists who are trying to bring their lies to light.
> 
> Yeah.


It had been way too long since I heard a story about your mom's conspiracy theories! This was a great reminder.


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Stopping in after a few year hiatus. How is everyone?


Hey Voomie!! Long time no see. Things are the same, the board is a bit different (new owner, though @Road Guy is still around). How are things for you these days?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> It had been way too long since I heard a story about your mom's conspiracy theories! This was a great reminder.


Mom has mellowed out a lot. She's been watching the bird videos with the cats and now talks about this Korean ragdoll cat family that Cloud (the cat) is obsessed with.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Voomie said:


> Stopping in after a few year hiatus. How is everyone?


alive. we survived 2020, so there's that.


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> Hey Voomie!! Long time no see. Things are the same, the board is a bit different (new owner, though @Road Guy is still around). How are things for you these days?


Good actually. I just started a new job after a 5 month layoff. Do we have an app that we can view the message board yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Stopping in after a few year hiatus. How is everyone?


Hey @Voomie , nice to see you again.


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Good actually. I just started a new job after a 5 month layoff. Do we have an app that we can view the message board yet?


@Angie, does Tapatalk or another app work to support EB?


----------



## Supe

I'm waiting on an old wooden admission token to show up for one of the race tracks my greyhounds ran. I ordered it on ebay. It was supposed to be here Saturday, shipping from Minneapolis. As of 9PM Saturday, it made it to Sacramento, CA - 1,887 miles in the wrong direction.

It is time to put the USPS out to pasture and privatize the postal service.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> I'm waiting on an old wooden admission token to show up for one of the race tracks my greyhounds ran. I ordered it on ebay. It was supposed to be here Saturday, shipping from Minneapolis. As of 9PM Saturday, it made it to Sacramento, CA - 1,887 miles in the wrong direction.
> 
> It is time to put the USPS out to pasture and privatize the postal service.


I've had FedEx and UPS pull some of the same nonsense.

When I lived in southern CT, I had a package stop of the distribution center like 20min away. And then it was sent to the one in Western MA. And then back down to me. It literally drove by my house to get to the MA Dist center.


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've had FedEx and UPS pull some of the same nonsense.
> 
> When I lived in southern CT, I had a package stop of the distribution center like 20min away. And then it was sent to the one in Western MA. And then back down to me. It literally drove by my house to get to the MA Dist center.


Yeah, but it is seemingly the norm for USPS, with FedEx being #2 and UPS being #1. They also have the absolute worst tracking, and zero accountability for employee thefts/falsified delivery information (they scan the package as delivered, and deliver a day or two later). 

It would also massively decrease junk mail/advertising.

They have been operating in the red for over a decade now. It's not a sustainable model no matter what.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> Yeah, but it is seemingly the norm for USPS, with FedEx being #2 and UPS being #1. They also have the absolute worst tracking, and zero accountability for employee thefts/falsified delivery information (they scan the package as delivered, and deliver a day or two later).
> 
> It would also massively decrease junk mail/advertising.
> 
> They have been operating in the red for over a decade now. It's not a sustainable model no matter what.


I'm not disagreeing. I had a fight with USPS a couple of years ago with a missing package that was "delivered". 

"Maybe it was stolen" they said
"Really? The one thing that would fit in my mailbox is stolen? When your employees have jammed packages in my mailbox, balanced them on my mailbox, left them on my front stoop, left them in my driveway... This is the one that gets stolen!?"


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not disagreeing. I had a fight with USPS a couple of years ago with a missing package that was "delivered".
> 
> "Maybe it was stolen" they said
> "Really? The one thing that would fit in my mailbox is stolen? When your employees have jammed packages in my mailbox, balanced them on my mailbox, left them on my front stoop, left them in my driveway... This is the one that gets stolen!?"


My mother send me a paint swatch once. Probably looked like cash through the envelope. USPS delivered me approximately 1/3 of a ripped, empty envelope about 2 weeks late.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I completely agree with the USPS problems you describe, but really the postal service is already privatized in the sense that they are self supporting and receive no government funding. 

I think the solution is the opposite. The postal service can't successfully be self sustaining. They need to be supported by the federal government. It's a necessary expense that should be added to the budget.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> I completely agree with the USPS problems you describe, but really the postal service is already privatized in the sense that they are self supporting and receive no government funding.
> 
> I think the solution is the opposite. The postal service can't successfully be self sustaining. They need to be supported by the federal government. It's a necessary expense that should be added to the budget.


I'd much prefer it just be contracted out 100%. Convert the pensions to 401K like every other private industry and go from there.


----------



## snickerd3

jean15paul_PE said:


> I completely agree with the USPS problems you describe, but really the postal service is already privatized in the sense that they are self supporting and receive no government funding.
> 
> I think the solution is the opposite. The postal service can't successfully be self sustaining. They need to be supported by the federal government. It's a necessary expense that should be added to the budget.


They have trouble with self sustaining because the they are being told how to run their business even though they don't get funding. M-F postal delivery with postoffices open on Saturday seems like a reasonable way to cut costs, it fails getting approval anytime it is brought up. The future pension pre-funding requierments are nuts too


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> I'd much prefer it just be contracted out 100%. Convert the pensions to 401K like every other private industry and go from there.





snickerd3 said:


> They have trouble with self sustaining because the they are being told how to run their business even though they don't get funding. M-F postal delivery with postoffices open on Saturday seems like a reasonable way to cut costs, it fails getting approval anytime it is brought up. The future pension pre-funding requierments are nuts too


That is doable but I don't see how that's any different than UPS and FedEx.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> That is doable but I don't see how that's any different than UPS and FedEx.


It's not, but that's the point. UPS and FedEx pay taxes, are still profitable, and offer superior service when looking at the benchmarking statistics for delivery times, etc. There's no service that the USPS offers that couldn't be better managed by one of the big two.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> It's not, but that's the point. UPS and FedEx pay taxes, are still profitable, and offer superior service when looking at the benchmarking statistics for delivery times, etc. There's no service that the USPS offers that couldn't be better managed by one of the big two.


That's definitely not true in rural area. There are tons of places that UPS and FedEx do not deliver to because it's not profitable. USPS delivers there (at a loss) because someone has to. IMO, that's the entire purpose of government services: to do the things that have to be done but aren't profitable.

Also a first class stamp to send a letter is $0.55 at USPS. Sending a letter starts at $2.00 at UPS (more at FedEx) $8 at FedEx (more at UPS) and goes up from there based on size and weight. That's probably not a huge deal for the average person, but if you're a business and your mail costs quadruple go up by 16x... That's a pretty huge impact.

I will say that either option has it pros and cons. But the lack of service is rural areas is a very compelling argument that mail need to be a government subsidized service.

_Edit: I read that chart wrong. Updated UPS/FedEx mailing rate. It might still be wrong. I seem to be difficult to get general cost info (as opposed to pricing for a specific shipment)_


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's definitely not true in rural area. There are tons of places that UPS and FedEx do not deliver to because it's not profitable. USPS delivers there (at a loss) because someone has to. IMO, that's the entire purpose of government services: to do the things that have to be done but aren't profitable.


I think that would be part of the contractual agreement. If you want it, you take the good with the bad.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Also a first class stamp to send a letter is $0.55 at USPS. Sending a letter starts at $2.00 at UPS (more at FedEx) and goes up from there based on size and weight. That's probably not a huge deal for the average person, but if you're a business and your mail costs quadruple... That's a pretty huge impact.


This is absolutely true, but will likely just drive businesses to follow suit of what many already have - go mostly electronic for billing, communications, etc. I would also assume that if one of them took over privately, we would see the continuation of the use of stamps. The cost may go up, but I'd be surprised if it quadrupled. 

Certainly pros and cons either direction, but I just don't think this is one that gets fixed by just throwing tax dollars at it, UNLESS they do an about face on the pension issue. That alone would facilitate their survival/viability.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Finally bought some cross-training sneakers. I was using my running sneakers for strength training and cycling and that's a no-no. I used to have some awesome cross-training sneakers that I bought a long time ago when I was working for a running store part-time. But then I got pregnant a few years later, had my daughter, and couldn't fit them anymore. Never put in the effort to buy another pair until now. We'll see if these Inov-8s are as good as the reviews say they are.


----------



## leggo PE

I just, literally on Friday, got a holiday card returned to me that was going approximately 15 miles away from here, and that I had sent out a good 5 or so weeks ago.

This is the third holiday card I got returned to me... The other two were at least in rather different parts of the country (VT and MD), but those came back weeks ago!

USPS is really struggling, I think!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Goodbye 1920x1080 screen!









Goodbye and good riddance to the 16:9 aspect ratio


Hello, more screen space.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Supe

Eh, not holding my breath. Just makes the overall footprint of the laptop larger. Additionally, it becomes cost prohibitive for manufacturers to make odd duck display dimensions when 4K and 8K resolutions, modeled around 16:9 aspect ratios, will continue to become the standard for the foreseeable future. Makes more sense for tablets than it does laptops, IMO.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> I just, literally on Friday, got a holiday card returned to me that was going approximately 15 miles away from here, and that I had sent out a good 5 or so weeks ago.
> 
> This is the third holiday card I got returned to me... The other two were at least in rather different parts of the country (VT and MD), but those came back weeks ago!
> 
> USPS is really struggling, I think!


I got a christmas card back this weekend. I sent those things out like the second week of december.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Mom has mellowed out a lot. She's been watching the bird videos with the cats and now talks about this Korean ragdoll cat family that Cloud (the cat) is obsessed with.


Birds, eh?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Finally bought some cross-training sneakers. I was using my running sneakers for strength training and cycling and that's a no-no. I used to have some awesome cross-training sneakers that I bought a long time ago when I was working for a running store part-time. But then I got pregnant a few years later, had my daughter, and couldn't fit them anymore. Never put in the effort to buy another pair until now. We'll see if these Inov-8s are as good as the reviews say they are.


I use inov-8s when I lift outside of my house (they used to be my in-house lifting shoe but I accidentally wore them outside lol)
I use (discontinued years ago) Topo Halsa for home lifting now.


----------



## pbrme

Nerd discovers exactly which day was Ice Cube's 'Good Day'
CLUE 1:
“went to short dogs house,
they was watching Yo MTV
RAPS”
Yo MTV RAPS first aired:
Aug 6th 1988
CLUE 2:
Ice Cubes single “today was a good day” released on:
Feb 23 1993
CLUE 3:
”The Lakers beat the Super
Sonics”
Dates between Yo MTV Raps air date AUGUST 6 1988 and the release of the single FEBRUARY 23 1993 where the Lakers beat the Super Sonics:
Nov 11 1988 114-103
Nov 30 1988 110-106
Apr 4 1989 115-97
Apr 23 1989 121-117
Jan 17 1990 100-90
Feb 28 1990 112-107
Mar 25 1990 116-94
Apr 17 1990 102-101
Jan 18 1991 105-96
Mar 24 1991 113-96
Apr 21 1991 103-100
Jan 20 1992 116-110
CLUE 4:
Dates of those Laker wins over SuperSonics where it was a clear day with no Smog:
Nov 30 1988
Apr 4 1989
Jan 18 1991
Jan 20 1992
CLUE 5:
“Got a beep from Kim, and
she can fuck all night”
beepers weren’t adopted by mobile phone companies until the 1990s. Dates left where mobile beepers were availible to public:
Jan 18 1991
Jan 20 1992
CLUE 6:
Ice Cube starred in the film “Boyz in the hood” that released late Summer of 1991, but was being filmed mid-late 1990 early 1991 and Ice Cube was busy on set filming the movie Jan 18 1991 too busy to be lounging around the streets with no plans. Ladies and Gentlemen..
The ONLY day where:
Yo MTV Raps was on air
It was a clear and smogless day
Beepers were commercially sold
Lakers beat the SuperSonics
and Ice Cube had no events to attend was…
JANUARY 20 1992
National Good Day Day


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A different nerd has corrections...

It should actually be November 30th, 1988. I think I found some errors in Donovan Strain’s calculations about when Ice Cube’s “Good Day” occurred, and explain my own findings below.

I feel somewhat silly making this my first-ever Tumblr post on an account I’ve had open, forgotten and unused, for over a year, but I was so happy two days ago when I found all the links to his original post. I thought it was awesome, hilarious, and I was all set to celebrate on January 20th next year. But then I caught a link tonight (well, last night, by now) to another blog post about it, and saw a comment left about the beeper information being incorrect (eliminating two ‘88/'89 dates for being too early). I thought, “Hey, they’re right: I was already in high school then and beepers weren’t widespread yet, but they were around!” So I started doing some additional research and found that to be the first of three mistakes which, I believe, eliminate Donovan Strain’s proposed Jan. 20, 1992 date from consideration, and I posit November 30th, 1988 as the actual “Good Day” day instead:

As mentioned above: pagers certainly weren’t yet as widespread in '88/'89 as they’d later become but, speaking as someone who was already in high school in those years, I can say that they were definitely were available – and I’d say that a South Central gangsta would’ve been a likely candidate to have one earlier than most. So we shouldn’t use that as the sole reason to eliminate '88/'89 from consideration But on top of that, consider these additional facts we know about Cube’s personal life from the VH1’s “Behind the Music: Ice Cube” episode…

Cube started dated Kimberly Woodruff (his still-current wife) in the summer of '88, before any of the those final four dates. He’s famous for having always been a loyal one-woman man, who always went home to Kim and his family rather than partying after shows, so we can assume he’s talking about the same Kim. But the lyric in question goes: “I got a beep from Kim, and she can fuck all night,” which comes after the mention that he’d been trying to fuck her since the twelfth grade. Now, I can see Cube spitting those lines about a day that happened while the two were just dating – but after she was already his fiancee and the mother of his child? I just don’t think so. Certainly not about a day in January '91, when Kim was eight months pregnant! And highly unlikely for January '92 either, when their firstborn was one year old and they’d be married later that same year. And the final nail in January 20, 1992 coffin is…

We know that in '88 and '89, Cube still lived at home with his mom – the lack of cash-flow he saw from NWA, forcing him to stay at home, was part of what led to him leaving the group. But Cube got into an argument with Priority Records five days after his first son’s birth in Feb. '91 over his not getting paid an advance on his solo album – an advance with which he planned to get a house for himself, Kim, and their child. The argument led to his smashing up the Priority offices with an aluminum baseball bat, which in return led to his getting his advance. Thus, even if we assume a month or two before he actually cashed a check from the label, a couple months to get moving on a house hunt, a month or two of actual house-hunting, a month to close escrow, and a couple weeks to get settled in, we can also safely say that by Jan. 20, 1992, Ice Cube was no longer living with his mom, dropping Kim off somewhere after he’d fucked her.

So what does that leave us? We return our focus to the Nov. 30, 88 and April 4, 89 dates – which, you’ll recall, were eliminated solely on the basis of a false assumption about beeper availability. You’re now talking about dates in the wake of the release of “Straight Outta Compton,” when it was blowing up. We know Cube still lived at home with his mom during those years but you’re still dealing with touring, press, MTV, etc., all of which makes it tough to nail down one of those two dates as being calm enough for Cube to have such an uneventful day. However, there’s still one more heretofore unexplored clue left: after putting Kim’s ass to sleep, Ice Cube had a Fatburger at 2 a.m. Now, it’s nearly impossible to know now what the operating schedule was for an unknown Fatburger over twenty years ago, one thing is true for the vast majority of Fatburgers across the L.A. metro area: they close at midnight or earlier Sunday-Thursday, but stay open a couple hours later on Friday and Saturday nights. And what does a calendar tell us? That April 4, 1989 was a Tuesday. (For the record, Jan. 20, 1992 was a Monday, and so is eliminated by the Fatburger timing in addition to the reasons above; Jan. 18, 1991 was indeed a Friday, but I believe it to be eliminated most conclusively by Kim’s pregnancy.)

November 30, 1988, though… Nov. 30, '88 was a Friday (*EDIT*: actually, it wasn’t; oops! See my follow-up post for an explanation – and why it doesn’t matter!). The day when Cube could grab a Fatburger at 2 a.m. The day earliest in his relationship with Kim – when referring to her as someone he’d been trying to fuck since the twelfth grade would be the most relevant; when getting paged and then dropping her off elsewhere would still make sense; before her accepting his marraige proposal and giving birth to his son would make his speaking flippantly about their sex life like that even more awkward and uncomfortable…

November 30, 1988 was the REAL date of Ice Cube’s good day.

(P.S. We will conveniently overlook the fact that in '88, Cube was still driving an old Jeep – because it might not have been a pimpmobile with hydraulics, but it least it was a drop-top of sorts!)

(P.P.S. I’ve seen another Tumblr tonight which went with Murk Avenue’s beeper assumption, and the ignoring of Cube’s family timeline, but used the fact that according to Wikipedia, “By around 1992-93, MTV aired Yo! MTV Raps only once a week, for two hours, on Fridays after midnight” to also say that it couldn’t have been January 20, 1992, but drew the conclusion that this meant it was Friday, January 18, 1991. However, as outlined above, I highly doubt Kim was paging him for weed, booze, and sex while 8 months pregnant with his son! Besides, Cube wouldn’t have been at Short Dog’s place watching the show between midnight and 2 a.m. before going to Fatburger – that’s when he fucking Kim. No, this was in 1988 when he went to Short Dog’s and watched it in the late afternoon, which also fits with the timeline within the song itself.)



Shit… all that time and effort spent correcting the date of Ice Cube’s Good Day, and I made a basic mistake, too – Nov. 30, 1988 was actually a Wednesday, not a Friday. What can I say? Mea culpa… I think I was looking at the 1989 calendar while checking April 4, and then accidentally clicked forward instead of back. I guess that’s what I get for putting in all of that time and effort between the hours of 2am-5am!

However, if there are actually any correlations between Fatburger schedules today and what they were 20 years ago, there are Fatburgers in L.A. (more mid-city, not South Central), Hollywood, and the Valley that are open until 3-4am,even on weeknights. They’d be a bit out of the way for Cube to drive, drunk and high, for a burger… but not outside the realm of possibility, I guess.

Therefore, I stand by November 30th, 1988 as the correct day for Ice Cube’s Good Day! The ‘88/'89 dates definitely aren’t ruled out by the pager issue – hell, I even forgot to account for the fact that in N.W.A.’s 1988 “Fuck the Police,” Cube himself even rapped: “Fuckin with me 'cause I’m a teenager / With a little bit of gold and a pager” – so you certainly can’t say it was too early for him to have one! But the timeline of Cube’s & Kim’s family life rule out the '91/'92 dates, so we’re still left to decide between Nov. 30, 1988 and April 4, 1989.

The original edition of “Straight Outta Compton” was released on August 8th, 1988, so Cube would’ve been long done with the recording by November 30th, when it was in the 30-40 range of the Billboard Top R&B/Hip-Hop albums. However, the album didn’t break onto the Billboard Top LP charts until into 1989. So November 30th falls until a bit of a lull period between when the album was done and when it truly exploded into the national consciousness; by April 4, 1989, Cube would have likely been too busy to enjoy such an uneventful day. Also by that time, the discrepancy in the financial situation of increasing album sales not correlating to an increase in his personal income would likely have started becoming apparent to Cube – the issue which would lead to his leaving N.W.A. later that same year – making it more unlikely would Cube could or would enjoy such a relaxed day in the Spring of 1989 as tensions began to brew.

No, November 30th, 1988 is the perfect time for such a good day to have occurred – a time when he had a rising album and knew he was on his way to stardom, but before he began to suffer the problems inherent with said stardom.

(And one final point: yes, I realize that it was all just a daydream, that the song’s not a true story and there never was any single “perfect day” as described… but c'mon, where’s the fun with that? It’s much more amusing to conveniently forget that fact and play this game of “what if?” now, isn’t it? ;-) )


----------



## pbrme

^


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Just saw an ad for an app called pray,com. You can have James Earl Jones read the Bible. 

Question what voice does he use ? If it Is the Darth Vader one, maybe.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> FlashForge Adventurer 3 Lite.


I just pulled the trigger on a Prusa i3 Mk3S+...but they are behind on production, so it'll be 4 weeks before I get it. It had everything I wanted except an enclosure for printing with ABS. The reviews are nearly unanimously glowing. I'm excited to get back into this. My Solidoodle was so frustrating that every time I thought about printing something, the though of using that printer made me forget about it.


----------



## Supe

Yeah, you can't go wrong, that's pretty much the FDM benchmark printer. I haven't even printed anything in ABS yet even though I have the ability to. Just not needed unless you're wanting to do vapor smoothing on a part or need something more durable/heat resistant. I think if I do get a second 3D Printer at any point, it will be a large format resin printer, but I will wait a few years until the price comes down like they have on the FDM style printers. 

The latest FlashForge firmware and software update added something like 10-15 degrees to the top end of the extrusion temps, which should REALLY help with stuff like my PETG prints that were borderline when maxed out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Interesting article I found this morning via IG:









Turn off that camera during virtual meetings, environmental study says


It’s not just to hide clutter anymore – add “saving the planet” to the reasons you leave the camera off during your next virtual meeting.




www.purdue.edu


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I use inov-8s when I lift outside of my house (they used to be my in-house lifting shoe but I accidentally wore them outside lol)
> I use (discontinued years ago) Topo Halsa for home lifting now.


lol I know what you mean. We have a 'no shoes' rule in our house, so some of us have shoes that have never been worn outside. I really like the inov-8s! I need to replace my running shoes, but at least I'm no longer killing my arches with trying to balance on running shoes.


----------



## pbrme

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Prusa i3 Mk3S+...but they are behind on production, so it'll be 4 weeks before I get it. It had everything I wanted except an enclosure for printing with ABS. The reviews are nearly unanimously glowing. I'm excited to get back into this. My Solidoodle was so frustrating that every time I thought about printing something, the though of using that printer made me forget about it.


^Nice. I've got the Formlabs Form 2. Like Supe says they're ridiculously priced, hell even the resins aren't cheap but the print quality is amazing. I bought pretty much all types of resins Formlabs had in their line a few years ago, but haven't even opened 75% of them. It sucks too because they have a supposed shelf life. After we moved it's taken me close to two years now to set the machines back up. I'm going to rig up an ultrasonic brass cleaner as a "paint shaker" to see if it brings the resin back to life. From what I'm reading they just seem to separate into different molecular layers similar to paint. Good luck on getting yours setup. Sounds like there needs to be a 3D printing thread started.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

pbrme said:


> ^Nice. I've got the Formlabs Form 2. Like Supe says they're ridiculously priced, hell even the resins aren't cheap but the print quality is amazing. I bought pretty much all types of resins Formlabs had in their line a few years ago, but haven't even opened 75% of them. It sucks too because they have a supposed shelf life. After we moved it's taken me close to two years now to set the machines back up. I'm going to rig up an ultrasonic brass cleaner as a "paint shaker" to see if it brings the resin back to life. From what I'm reading they just seem to separate into different molecular layers similar to paint. Good luck on getting yours setup. Sounds like there needs to be a 3D printing thread started.


Yeah, I thought about entering the resin printing world since I do already have an FDM printer (albeit, a frustrating one). But even when my first printer was shiny and new, I'd go months without printing sometimes. Having resin with a shelf life would irritate me. I've also heard that you need to be careful handling the resin since it's not very good for you. And the whole process just seems "messy" to me. 

I'd definitely be into resin printers if I was regularly prototyping things. But I mostly use my printer when I run into some sort of problem that I can fix with an over-designed 3D printed part. Or I just found some neat tchotchke on Thingiverse.


----------



## Supe

That's what I like about the FDM printers. If you don't need a lot of detail on your part, they are vastly superior. Resin prints are super fragile even when cured, which is why most prop shops and cosplay types will print the object in resin, then take a silicone mold and cast in urethane resin so it won't shatter if dropped. Just the other day I had a left over curtain rod section that I wanted to use for a squirt bottle hanger in the garbage closet. 5 minutes in Fusion and < 1 print hour later, I had a PLA print that was just a smidge undersized but held up perfectly to being forced on the end of the curtain rod, drilled for mounting screws, etc.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>



 "I'm live here; I'm not a cat."


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The dude in the upper right is STRUGGLING to not laugh.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I watched that video at least 5 times. So funny!


----------



## txjennah PE

He looks so sad to be a kitten.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> He looks so sad to be a kitten.


HE DOES


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I watched that video at least 5 times. So funny!


I love this video


----------



## JayKay PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> The dude in the upper right is STRUGGLING to not laugh.


Dude totally stone-faced until the other lawyer says he's not a cat. Which means Colonel Sanders has def prosecuted against cat lawyers.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wilheldp_PE said:


> The dude in the upper right is STRUGGLING to not laugh.


I would have turned my camera off. That would've taken me out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Have I missed anything important?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Have I missed anything important?


Are you a cat?


----------



## Supe

Way too slow in here today, must be those damned gubment holidays...


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Supe said:


> Way too slow in here today, must be those damned gubment holidays...


I don't mind them gubment holidays...at least not this one. It's one of the only ones I actually have off


----------



## Platypus Engineer

NJHHEngineer said:


> I don't mind them gubment holidays...at least not this one. It's one of the only ones I actually have off


I dont mind them either. I use them to catch up, dont have to deal with mindless emails


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Be careful what you flush or pour down the drain:

Workers clear 'huge, disgusting' fatberg from London sewer

And am glad not the person who had to go in there


----------



## Supe

Platypus Engineer said:


> Workers clear 'huge, disgusting' *fatberg *from London sewer


I officially declare "Fatberg" as my professional wrestling name.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

All of my meetings got cancelled today. I guess I should... study... or finish this episode of Lupin and THEN study. That's okay, right?


----------



## Supe

Lupin is really good, so, yes.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> Lupin is really good, so, yes.


So good.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

civilrobot said:


> All of my meetings got cancelled today. I guess I should... study... or finish this episode of Lupin and THEN study. That's okay, right?


Yes. Dont really feel like working today. Just saw that there is marathon of "First 48" with mostly Tulsa episodes, so I'm out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> All of my meetings got cancelled today. I guess I should... study... or finish this episode of Lupin and THEN study. That's okay, right?


Episodes 6-10 haven't released yet right? They keep saying "soon"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Platypus Engineer said:


> Yes. Dont really feel like working today. Just saw that there is marathon of "First 48" with mostly Tulsa episodes, so I'm out


My husband and I are obsessed with First 48. We record them and then get cozy on the couch for First 48 Fridays after our kid goes to bed. Before her bedtime, we do Forged in Fire Fridays lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> Episodes 6-10 haven't released yet right? They keep saying "soon"


I just watched Episode 5 this morning while on the treadmill. I don't see anything beyond that.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

civilrobot said:


> My husband and I are obsessed with First 48. We record them and then get cozy on the couch for First 48 Fridays after our kid goes to bed. Before her bedtime, we do Forged in Fire Fridays lol


First 48 is one of the few shows I can actually binge watch, And for a small city in the middle of country, a lot of messed up stuff in Tulsa.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Prusa 3D printer arrived today. Pretty impressive...shipped from Prague on Monday, and showed up in Kentucky at 10 am Wednesday.

I just marathon assembled the kit. Took me 7h15m. There were a few parts that were a right pain in the ass, but everything went smoothly for the most part. I'm too tired to fire it up and calibrate it tonight, but should have some time to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## Supe

Comedy Central has been airing Chappelle's Show all day. I forgot just how funny that show was. Really made me realize just how "PC" things have become over the last 15 years.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Supe said:


> Comedy Central has been airing Chappelle's Show all day. I forgot just how funny that show was. Really made me realize just how "PC" things have become over the last 15 years.


Shows today try not to offend and just not funny. Current shows set in the 80s and 90s like the "Goldbergs" or "Young Sheldon", they try not to offend but the that era was very un-PC. I stumbled across reruns of "in Living Color" from the early days of Fox, that show would not get on air today. The outrage mob would be complaining about it nonstop.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I started 75 Hard today. Wish me luck!


----------



## snickerd3

Platypus Engineer said:


> Shows today try not to offend and just not funny. Current shows set in the 80s and 90s like the "Goldbergs" or "Young Sheldon", they try not to offend but the that era was very un-PC. I stumbled across reruns of "in Living Color" from the early days of Fox, that show would not get on air today. The outrage mob would be complaining about it nonstop.


Mel Brooks would not have been anywhere near as successful had he tried his stuff now.


----------



## Flyer_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Mel Brooks would not have been anywhere near as successful had he tried his stuff now.


And that's a sad thing. Today, a movie like Blazzing Saddles would be slapped with a racist label before anybody even read a script. Hell, it scared the hell out of the studios in 1974. The thing that seems to be lost today is that a movie like that doesn't glorify racism. It mocks it.


----------



## snickerd3

Flyer_PE said:


> And that's a sad thing. Today, a movie like Blazzing Saddles would be slapped with a racist label before anybody even read a script. Hell, it scared the hell out of the studios in 1974. The thing that seems to be lost today is that a movie like that doesn't glorify racism. It mocks it.


yep. He mocks Stereotypes too.


----------



## snickerd3

so annoying...someone is trying to fax something to our house phone which does NOT have a fax feature. When it doesn't go through the first half a dozen times you would think you would verify the number. I have blocked the number but it still rings once before cutting the call.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

snickerd3 said:


> Mel Brooks would not have been anywhere near as successful had he tried his stuff now.





Flyer_PE said:


> And that's a sad thing. Today, a movie like Blazzing Saddles would be slapped with a racist label before anybody even read a script. Hell, it scared the hell out of the studios in 1974. The thing that seems to be lost today is that a movie like that doesn't glorify racism. It mocks it.


Agreed to both. and Monty Python. And speaking of PC how my cable provider describes "Gone with the Wind", uh maybe you should also point out it was first movie a black performer won an Oscar for:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

But see that's the thing. No one can tell someone else how they should feel about something. IMO Blazing Saddles if fine, but Gone with the Wind is very problematic and offensive. I know lots of people who have always felt that way; this isn't new. 

I don't support banning any offensive media. But there is a lot of value to putting it in the proper context, which includes both understanding that something was acceptable in the past and understanding why it's not acceptable now.

Now that being said there's is a huge difference between banning something (i.e. government censorship) and a business deciding that they don't want to produce/sell/support/etc that content. Disney deciding that they won't offer Song of the South on Disney+ is not cancel culture. It's not censorship. It's Disney choosing the exercise their rights within the free market. Same thing with "Mr. Potato Head" becoming "Potato Head". 

Why is it only free speech when people choose to say something offensive? Choosing to not say something offensive is also free speech.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think I agree with your logic... but who gets to decide how to label it?

I don't like it when content gets deleted... or "canceled". You lose the history. Good or bad.
I think what doesn't feel right to me is that the companies now deciding are long standing enough to also be a major archive for the past. 

I'd support a revision system... something like long standing drawing revisions.

- we're proud to bring you...
A. we made a small change...
B. Turns out this part didn't work but here's the fix....
...
CX. Refer to drawing _____ for the new and improved.

I like having the information available and making my own decision from there especially when I can see some progression.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> so annoying...someone is trying to fax something to our house phone which does NOT have a fax feature. When it doesn't go through the first half a dozen times you would think you would verify the number. I have blocked the number but it still rings once before cutting the call.


That happens to us too. Happened once at around 2 AM. We were not impressed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> Shows today try not to offend and just not funny. Current shows set in the 80s and 90s like the "Goldbergs" or "Young Sheldon", they try not to offend but the that era was very un-PC. I stumbled across reruns of "in Living Color" from the early days of Fox, that show would not get on air today. The outrage mob would be complaining about it nonstop.


No way this would be on TV or movies nowadays


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Dothracki PE said:


> No way this would be on TV or movies nowadays


Not to mention talking Jive...

Hey, you know what they say: see a broad to get dat booty yak 'em... ...leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em!


----------



## Flyer_PE

It's the nature of comedy. If one person thinks something is funny, somebody else will find it offensive. Conversely, if you're putting all that effort into not offending somebody, very few people will find it funny.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Seems so quiet today


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Seems so quiet today


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dothracki PE said:


>


Studying in between meetings, during (some) meetings, and after meetings. Focused.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Second link has video one crane lifting another to continue project. And only in NYC would traffic continue in cross street while lift occurring









Crane 'flies' over New York City street to land atop Tiffany & Co. construction project


One massive crane lifted a slightly less-massive crane in midtown Manhattan to help construct three additional floors on the iconic building.




www.constructiondive.com













Crane Lift at Tiffany's - McLaren Engineering Group


McLaren's construction engineering performed a monumental crane lift for Tiffany & Co.’s new flagship retail renovation




www.mgmclaren.com


----------



## Dothracki PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> Second link has video one crane lifting another to continue project. And only in NYC would traffic continue in cross street while lift occurring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crane 'flies' over New York City street to land atop Tiffany & Co. construction project
> 
> 
> One massive crane lifted a slightly less-massive crane in midtown Manhattan to help construct three additional floors on the iconic building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.constructiondive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crane Lift at Tiffany's - McLaren Engineering Group
> 
> 
> McLaren's construction engineering performed a monumental crane lift for Tiffany & Co.’s new flagship retail renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mgmclaren.com


Yea we don't shut down streets for anything less than the NYE ball drop or Macy's Thanksgiving Parade.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Yea we don't shut down streets for anything less than the NYE ball drop or Macy's Thanksgiving Parade.


That's so the opposite of New Orleans.
Literally anyone can fill out a form, pay a fee, and shut down the streets to have a parade.


----------



## snickerd3

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's so the opposite of New Orleans.
> Literally anyone can fill out a form, pay a fee, and shut down the streets to have a parade.


here too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> here too!


Out of curiousity... where is "here"?


----------



## snickerd3

Illinois


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## leggo PE

Baseball’s back, baby!! And I am so happy about it, even if my favorite team gave up a 5 run lead in the 8th inning on Opening Day. Today’s a new day!!

I’m bummed for the Nats though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE omg, not sky daddy! lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I bought this shrub sent my husband out in the middle of his workday to buy the last "baby's breath" shrub from a nursery last year. It never flowered but grew and grew. I really hope it flowers this year. I really hope it's actually baby's breath. I bought something else last year and planted it. I thought it was a poppy. It was a butterfly bush so I had to take it out immediately. The butterflies loved it! But the bush is extremely evasive and massive... too big for my bed. 

I hope my lilies come back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## snickerd3

always thought it was a plant not a shrub.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> always thought it was a plant not a shrub.


It's like a bush. Yeah, I thought it was going to be some delicate plant... it's a pretty big bush. About 2 feet across!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I bought some new overalls for gardening. No more mosquito bites on my lower back!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Anyone else having coffee with their coffee today?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Anyone else having coffee with their coffee today?


Every day.


----------



## DLD PE

I probably drink half a pot per day.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Anyone else having coffee with their coffee today?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wow!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wow!



Did that bobcat attack a cougar?


----------



## JayKay PE

You ever get that feeling that your entire life has been tragic sans? Like a sad clown?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The barbacoa quesadilla from Chipotle is really good... either that, or I was really hungry


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Here's a nice serving of nature for you. I'm pretty sure I saw @blybrook PE and @Roarbark in this video. And was that @RBHeadge PE being eaten?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here's a nice serving of nature for you. I'm pretty sure I saw @blybrook PE and @Roarbark in this video. And was that @RBHeadge PE being eaten?


I saw that I was tagged and then read the the title "Pennsylvania man captures" and got real nervous for a moment


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here's a nice serving of nature for you. I'm pretty sure I saw @blybrook PE and @Roarbark in this video. And was that @RBHeadge PE being eaten?



You forgot me at 1:42.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> You forgot me at 1:42.


Oh no. Sorry


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dleg

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21672


I like "We scanned some undergraduates" and "We are 500 scientists and here's what we've been up to for the last 10 years"


----------



## JayKay PE

Dleg said:


> I like "We scanned some undergraduates" and "We are 500 scientists and here's what we've been up to for the last 10 years"


I love the 500 scientists one because the actual 'mock paper' just had the block o' authors that lists every single one of those 500 scientists in order of seniority. I know there is a specific way to list people, I had a friend explain it to me once, where the super important people either go at the start or the end of the author block, but I just assume I'd be in the middle for holding a beaker. Or being scanned.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21672


WE PUT A CAMERA SOMEWHERE NEW


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here's a nice serving of nature for you. I'm pretty sure I saw @blybrook PE and @Roarbark in this video. And was that @RBHeadge PE being eaten?



That's my 2nd cousin Bob. He is always bragging about that damn log to cross the stream.


----------



## leggo PE

Why the HECK does it seem like fire alarms only EVER have their batteries die IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT?!?!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Why the HECK does it seem like fire alarms only EVER have their batteries die IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT?!?!


*chirp* 

waits 15 minutes

*chirp*


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> *chirp*
> 
> waits 15 minutes
> 
> *chirp*


More like, “beep beep beep”, waits 1 min, “beep beep beep”, waits another minute...


----------



## blybrook PE

One of the rental places I've bounced between did that while I was at the store in the middle of the day. Drove the wife nuts. Worst thing was that there was a hard wired detector less than a foot away on the same wall near the ceiling. Someone went overboard and installed battery operated detectors as backup, but they used a non-standard battery that is nearly unobtainium at any local store.

Property manager said to just leave it alone until we departed, I said that we're not listening to it beep every 3 minutes for the remainder of our stay (3+ days), so I pulled it down and left it on the counter. They had to figure out how to reinstall it in the cathedral ceiling area.


----------



## mudpuppy

blybrook PE said:


> Property manager said to just leave it alone until we departed, I said that we're not listening to it beep every 3 minutes for the remainder of our stay (3+ days), so I pulled it down and left it on the counter. They had to figure out how to reinstall it in the cathedral ceiling area.



This happened to us in a hotel once. I don't recall why but I wasn't able to remove the battery for some reason so I took the detector down, wrapped it in a towel and shoved it in a drawer so we couldn't hear it any more.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

mudpuppy said:


> This happened to us in a hotel once. I don't recall why but I wasn't able to remove the battery for some reason so I took the detector down, wrapped it in a towel and shoved it in a drawer so we couldn't hear it any more.


Bold move in a hotel. They usually have tamper switches on them so they can see if/when you take them off the wall (to prevent people from smoking in non-smoking rooms).


----------



## Platypus Engineer

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21672


My colleague is wrong and I can finally prove it. 
That is the majority of my work


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Answering emails and closing out action items before taking time off feels like a game of Jenga. Such a careful balance to answer the question, check the box, and to avoid opening a new can of worms.


----------



## Supe

I prefer to disappear cold turkey. Let the shit hit the fan so they'll value your presence.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. You guys actually take off when you take off?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is the internet content that I'm here for...


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe

That looks amazing.


----------



## JayKay PE

I need to buy a blender for smoothies...but I don't care about having a smoothie cup for my smoothies since I would be just...drinking them at home? I liked my parent's old blender. Simple. You could disassemble everything for cleaning. I am now overwhelmed by all the blender varieties. I don't think I want a Ninja, since it seems like they have a rod in the middle with multiple blades that just...doesn't seem like it'd work? Idk. Maybe a nutribullet...but that seems way more complicated for what I actually need. Maybe I'll check out goodwill this weekend to see if anyone tossed a blender that is more...normal.


----------



## Supe

I have the multi-bladed Ninja, and it works well. The blades at staggered heights do a good job of sucking ice/frozen shit towards the bottom so they can actually be blended in lieu of just sitting on top. Also makes great frozen margaritas.


----------



## pbrme

Supe said:


> I have the multi-bladed Ninja, and it works well. The blades at staggered heights do a good job of sucking ice/frozen shit towards the bottom so they can actually be blended in lieu of just sitting on top. Also makes great frozen margaritas.


Yep, we have one also and it has smaller "cup" attachments that work pretty good for smoothies.
IMHO, it's the best blender you can get for the money.


----------



## snickerd3

I love my kicthen aid blender. Even though I've replaced the plastic head on the base twice...they didn't spec the material properly, it shreds to pieces from the force of the motor every couple of years.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was looking at costco, because of the whole return policy, and they have a ninja that is $70 that looks like it's just the base model/doesn't really have anything else? And then another one that is a little more expensive, I think $130, but it has the little smoothie cups and is more powerful (1200 watts vs. 1000 watts). Also, looks like I might be able to switch out blades in the big pitcher/it might be easier to clean?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I have the $70 listed above. It works great for me.


----------



## Supe

I have the Ninja Ultima - just a single dial and paddle switch. I think its rated at 1500w/2.5hp? You could probably use it as a wood chipper if you could bypass the safety on the lid.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was looking at costco, because of the whole return policy, and they have a ninja that is $70 that looks like it's just the base model/doesn't really have anything else? And then another one that is a little more expensive, I think $130, but it has the little smoothie cups and is more powerful (1200 watts vs. 1000 watts). Also, looks like I might be able to switch out blades in the big pitcher/it might be easier to clean?
> 
> View attachment 21854
> 
> View attachment 21855


Costco's return policy is unbelievable. So I understand wanting to use it as a safety net.

We have a cheap Black & Decker blender that is super basic and we almost never use it.




__





12-Speed Blender BL2500S | BLACK + DECKER







www.blackanddeckerappliances.com


----------



## JayKay PE

My plan is to hit up the goodwill this weekend to see if there are any 'dinosaur' blenders, aka: blenders that were only donated because their owners died, and I think I'll just grab a cheapo Black & Decker. I really just want the blender to make a smoothie and/or milkshake every once in a while. I'll never become one of those cool people who make acai kale smoothies and look so happy while drinking them.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I need to buy a blender for smoothies...but I don't care about having a smoothie cup for my smoothies since I would be just...drinking them at home? I liked my parent's old blender. Simple. You could disassemble everything for cleaning. I am now overwhelmed by all the blender varieties. I don't think I want a Ninja, since it seems like they have a rod in the middle with multiple blades that just...doesn't seem like it'd work? Idk. Maybe a nutribullet...but that seems way more complicated for what I actually need. Maybe I'll check out goodwill this weekend to see if anyone tossed a blender that is more...normal.


We bought a Vitamix 10 years ago. Still love it. Highly recommend.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> We bought a Vitamix 10 years ago. Still love it. Highly recommend.


I feel like a Vitamix is way too powerful/expensive for me wanting a random smoothie once in a while...I mean, it's like $400.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. You guys actually take off when you take off?


I turn off my work phone. The only people I need to answer to have my personal cell phone number. I had one action that I had to track but I have a wonderful PM in charge of the effort, so one phone call and a confirmation text message took care of the actual work on Friday. I took that 1 hour back so that I can use it for another day. I don't give up any part of my time.

I set a precedent early in my career. When I'm on leave, I'm gone. Call me if you want, but I told you I was taking time off. Lack of preparation is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Supe

If I stay home, I get harassed. If I tell my boss that I'm going to be traveling or otherwise totally unavailable, it's permission to ignore. Unfortunately my role now includes some time sensitive stuff now in an automated system, so coordinating being away is much more difficult.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Guys. Can I use an immersion mixer to make smoothies? AM I LOOKING IN THE WRONG DIRECTION? I'M GONNA TRY IT.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am sorry I fail at being an adult. I am simple and do not have an answer to things.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> I turn off my work phone. The only people I need to answer to have my personal cell phone number. I had one action that I had to track but I have a wonderful PM in charge of the effort, so one phone call and a confirmation text message took care of the actual work on Friday. I took that 1 hour back so that I can use it for another day. I don't give up any part of my time.
> 
> I set a precedent early in my career. When I'm on leave, I'm gone. Call me if you want, but I told you I was taking time off. Lack of preparation is your problem, not mine.


Agreed 100%. There are definitely times I'll keep checking in on something (like if I have someone in the field while I am off), but otherwise? I make sure Outlook notifications are turned off, etc. I see people I work with emailing each other late Saturday/Sunday night...that's so depressing to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I turn off my work phone. The only people I need to answer to have my personal cell phone number. I had one action that I had to track but I have a wonderful PM in charge of the effort, so one phone call and a confirmation text message took care of the actual work on Friday. I took that 1 hour back so that I can use it for another day. I don't give up any part of my time.
> 
> I set a precedent early in my career. When I'm on leave, I'm gone. Call me if you want, but I told you I was taking time off. Lack of preparation is your problem, not mine.


This was super hard for me to do when I was in private sector in NYC/tri-state area, because people wouldn't respect the boundaries and I didn't have a work phone...so unfortunately, it was my personal number being given out to a bunch of people. It's actually been way easier in public sector/federal work, since people really do leave you alone when you're on leave. I'm actually planning on doing a partial leave situation in a few weeks, if my acting chief will let me, where I work a few hours in the morning and then take off the rest of the day. Hopefully that'll help me 'keep up' with my projects since I'm planning on taking off for two weeks right when a few of my projects are starting up/mobilizing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> Agreed 100%. There are definitely times I'll keep checking in on something (like if I have someone in the field while I am off), but otherwise? I make sure Outlook notifications are turned off, etc. I see people I work with emailing each other late Saturday/Sunday night...that's so depressing to me.


And when they are burned out, they are teary eyed or mad at the world about how the work never stops. I was so fortunate to work with a young engineer who told me "the work will be here tomorrow". It's true. Turn it off, compartmentalize, and take care of your mental health, personal life, etc.

An....older...._seasoned _person just made a comment on a call that I'm on and said "I'll come in to meet with you...even on my day off!" Not me. Reschedule with my assistant.


----------



## DLD PE

When I leave the office, I don't think about work until I come in the next morning. Same with weekends/vacation. The PE exam is a different story


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> This was super hard for me to do when I was in private sector in NYC/tri-state area, because people wouldn't respect the boundaries and I didn't have a work phone...so unfortunately, it was my personal number being given out to a bunch of people. It's actually been way easier in public sector/federal work, since people really do leave you alone when you're on leave. I'm actually planning on doing a partial leave situation in a few weeks, if my acting chief will let me, where I work a few hours in the morning and then take off the rest of the day. Hopefully that'll help me 'keep up' with my projects since I'm planning on taking off for two weeks right when a few of my projects are starting up/mobilizing.


I was very fortunate. I worked in private sector for almost 20 years and I always had a work cell. A couple of times, I bought a separate phone or had two phone numbers on one phone. The company reimbursed me if they didn't provide the device. It was a constant battle with people when I was off from work. So many people try to make you feeling bad for taking time off and actually being away from work. I had to tell myself that it's their decision to work non stop and it's my decision not to. And that's okay.

My primary reason for moving to public sector was for the work-life balance and for the reason you stated. People (typically) leave you alone when you're off. You're legally covered if you don't answer the phone when you're off from work. I don't let the comments bother me. Sometimes people make snide remarks because they don't have the courage to do what you're doing. They can't handle it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm fortunate that I don't have these problems. My work tends to be very solitary. I get a requests from people and then tend to not hear from them until the work is done or until the due date (whichever comes first). I'm actually a very social person and enjoy collaborating, but since it's not required for 80% of my work, I get to choose how and when I want to interact with people instead of it being required. And when I take time off, I'm completely off. Even when I'm working, it's pretty easy for me to disappear for a while and make up the time later, because usually no one is looking for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> And when they are burned out, they are teary eyed or mad at the world about how the work never stops. I was so fortunate to work with a young engineer who told me "the work will be here tomorrow". It's true. Turn it off, compartmentalize, and take care of your mental health, personal life, etc.
> 
> An....older...._seasoned _person just made a comment on a call that I'm on and said "I'll come in to meet with you...even on my day off!" Not me. Reschedule with my assistant.


That's great that you had those boundaries set up early on. It's so important! I know there are definitely times where I've had to dig into my email on a weekend or work a weekend, but only for crazy deadlines...but that's really rare (and I make sure that they stay "rare" ). There's always *something* I could be doing, but I'd prefer to save it for my work hours! 

There just has to be a balance. I don't want to retire, look back, and wonder what I did with my life other than work.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like a Vitamix is way too powerful/expensive for me wanting a random smoothie once in a while...I mean, it's like $400.


Based on what I've seen/heard from people who have bought Ninjas and the posts earlier, that $70 item is probably your best bang for the buck. In fact, I've never heard anyone complain about them.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran said:


> When I leave the office, I don't think about work until I come in the next morning. Same with weekends/vacation. The PE exam is a different story


The PE exam lives with you... it becomes a part of your character, like decision analysis, a sense of humor, solving PE problems. It's part of your DNA. You will never...be...the same. lol


----------



## txjennah PE

I find myself really getting sick of consulting and definitely want to make the move to government at some point......I know that has its own issues, but I don't see myself in consulting for forever. It is definitely super stressful.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I am sorry I fail at being an adult. I am simple and do not have an answer to things.


Admitting that you don't know everything means you are an adult.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I find myself really getting sick of consulting and definitely want to make the move to government at some point......I know that has its own issues, but I don't see myself in consulting for forever. It is definitely super stressful.


I'm not sure the "grass is greener" on that side. My sister (Civil PE) works for the city as a plans reviewer. I feel like she has it made, since she never has to design, just review and comment on other people's mistakes. However, she always seems stressed with her job. Being her brother, I feel like I can attribute it to her bad attitude in general, but I could be wrong. I've also been told (from a well respected inspector) our city electric service is THE place to work at (low stress, excellent benefits), but then again, I could be wrong. My current company is relatively low-stress, so I'm gonna ride that until something changes.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I was very fortunate. I worked in private sector for almost 20 years and I always had a work cell. A couple of times, I bought a separate phone or had two phone numbers on one phone. The company reimbursed me if they didn't provide the device. It was a constant battle with people when I was off from work. So many people try to make you feeling bad for taking time off and actually being away from work. I had to tell myself that it's their decision to work non stop and it's my decision not to. And that's okay.
> 
> My primary reason for moving to public sector was for the work-life balance and for the reason you stated. People (typically) leave you alone when you're off. You're legally covered if you don't answer the phone when you're off from work. I don't let the comments bother me. Sometimes people make snide remarks because they don't have the courage to do what you're doing. They can't handle it.


My mom is one of those people that was like, "If it's really an issue, don't stress about it today, since it'll still be there tomorrow". That really helped me get through a lot of my early consulting days when the stress was just mounting and mounting. I am really happy that I was able to make the switch the public. The work-life balance is much better, since a larger amount of people don't work outside of normal working hours, and if I do work extra I'm compensated in some manner (comp time or OT). It's actually made things much much better for me.

The only reason I'm planning on working while I'm on vacation is...I get bored. I'd rather do a couple hours in the morning/check emails/make sure things are 'okay' then totally ignore and come back, waste two days getting back up to speed, and realizing contractors poured a concrete slab without anyone giving permission. *sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> Admitting that you don't know everything means you are an adult.


False. Wildly accusing people of trying to make me look stupid, and I know everything, means I'm an adult!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> My mom is one of those people that was like, "If it's really an issue, don't stress about it today, since it'll still be there tomorrow". That really helped me get through a lot of my early consulting days when the stress was just mounting and mounting. I am really happy that I was able to make the switch the public. The work-life balance is much better, since a larger amount of people don't work outside of normal working hours, and if I do work extra I'm compensated in some manner (comp time or OT). It's actually made things much much better for me.
> 
> The only reason I'm planning on working while I'm on vacation is...I get bored. I'd rather do a couple hours in the morning/check emails/make sure things are 'okay' then totally ignore and come back, waste two days getting back up to speed, and realizing contractors poured a concrete slab without anyone giving permission. *sigh*


lol yeah that's important. i've done the "maintenance check ins" to save my sanity. sometimes, it's good to skim the emails to catch anything urgent or critical or to just lessen the burden when you finally get back to it.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Guys. Can I use an immersion mixer to make smoothies? AM I LOOKING IN THE WRONG DIRECTION? I'M GONNA TRY IT.


Probably not if you want ice in your smoothies.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> My mom is one of those people that was like, "If it's really an issue, don't stress about it today, since it'll still be there tomorrow". That really helped me get through a lot of my early consulting days when the stress was just mounting and mounting. I am really happy that I was able to make the switch the public. The work-life balance is much better, since a larger amount of people don't work outside of normal working hours, and if I do work extra I'm compensated in some manner (comp time or OT). It's actually made things much much better for me.
> 
> The only reason I'm planning on working while I'm on vacation is...I get bored. I'd rather do a couple hours in the morning/check emails/make sure things are 'okay' then totally ignore and come back, waste two days getting back up to speed, *and realizing contractors poured a concrete slab without anyone giving permission*. *sigh*


A REAL adult would go ahead and let them pour it, THEN tell them they didn't have permission, THEN make them break it up and remove it. THEN you become an adult


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I was looking at costco, because of the whole return policy, and they have a ninja that is $70 that looks like it's just the base model/doesn't really have anything else? And then another one that is a little more expensive, I think $130, but it has the little smoothie cups and is more powerful (1200 watts vs. 1000 watts). Also, looks like I might be able to switch out blades in the big pitcher/it might be easier to clean?


I have this system:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can do some cool things with the food processor. I make sauces for my roast beef, soup, and the smoothest sweet potato pie in the entire world. 

I can make smoothies very easily. It's a neat system. We got ours from Sam's Club.


----------



## snickerd3

government is a different type of stress. depends on what your goals are in life. I wanted a work/life balance and government gives me that. No 50-60hr weeks, no more than 37.5 hrs a week here. Pay is usually less unless you are in management.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> government is a different type of stress. depends on what your goals are in life. I wanted a work/life balance and government gives me that. No 50-60hr weeks, no more than 37.5 hrs a week here. Pay is usually less unless you are in management.


yep! even in management, the pay is less. I made my money and set up my life with the private industry money. So this is strictly for the work life balance and a stable retirement plan. Between the pension and maxing out my 401k, I'm set. My husband is a government worker too. I'm in State/Local and he's on the Fed side.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm not sure the "grass is greener" on that side. My sister (Civil PE) works for the city as a plans reviewer. I feel like she has it made, since she never has to design, just review and comment on other people's mistakes. However, she always seems stressed with her job. Being her brother, I feel like I can attribute it to her bad attitude in general, but I could be wrong. I've also been told (from a well respected inspector) our city electric service is THE place to work at (low stress, excellent benefits), but then again, I could be wrong. My current company is relatively low-stress, so I'm gonna ride that until something changes.


That makes sense, and I know there are definitely issues on the govt. end that I don't experience in consulting. I'm glad that your company is relatively low-stress! I think for me personally, I'm just getting burned out by client project management.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, yall make consulting sound stressful AF! I've always worked for manufacturing companies, and yall make me not want to consider consulting, even though I'll probably never use my PE.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> That makes sense, and I know there are definitely issues on the govt. end that I don't experience in consulting. I'm glad that your company is relatively low-stress! I think for me personally, I'm just getting burned out by client project management.


I'm in consulting and every firm is different. It all depends on management style and how the company is structured. My current boss actually worked for the government early in his career. He said, "My first day, my boss showed me his typical day. We went to the break room, had breakfast, drove out to inspect a meter, went to his house where he took out his dogs, hung out for an hour, then we went back to the office, turned in some paperwork, then went out for lunch. Then we went shopping for a personal errand he had to do. Then he dropped me off at the office so I could go home." He said this is where he learned his work ethic lol. 

I've worked in consulting firms where a 60-hour work week wasn't enough. We were always slammed because we never said "No" to deadlines. We had slackers who would never put in an honest 40 hour week, and others who would put in 60+hours. I would put in 50+hour weeks, sometimes working weekends, and it didn't seem enough to satisfy my supervisor. And this was a private company. It seemed like no one could get fired. I worked at another firm where the environment wasn't stressful, but it was corrupt. I don't work more than 40 hours/week currently (and I don't know anyone else here who does), but we're a private firm and we work on similar projects I mentioned above. Like I said, it's mostly management. If I have an assigned project, and I get updated info from the architect and they want it returned in 2 days, my boss literally tells them, "Tell them they can have it in a week." even if it only takes me a day to finish. And the architect is ok with it, because he knows to expect that from us. Our management makes sure no one is overloaded and everyone has time to finish their work and the PEs have time to review it. And most employees have been hear 10 years or more, so that says something. 

I can see if you're getting burned out, it might be getting time to look elsewhere. I know it's hard to do, though. I've been there.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, yall make consulting sound stressful AF! I've always worked for manufacturing companies, and yall make me not want to consider consulting, even though I'll probably never use my PE.


Depends on how much you like it. Stress affects us all differently. My dad was in manufacturing...hated it. I was in manufacturing (internship in college)...and few people there seemed happy, so that's part of the reason I went into consulting. I think it all depends on what kind of experiences we've had with different companies.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in consulting and every firm is different. It all depends on management style and how the company is structured. My current boss actually worked for the government early in his career. He said, "My first day, my boss showed me his typical day. We went to the break room, had breakfast, drove out to inspect a meter, went to his house where he took out his dogs, hung out for an hour, then we went back to the office, turned in some paperwork, then went out for lunch. Then we went shopping for a personal errand he had to do. Then he dropped me off at the office so I could go home." He said this is where he learned his work ethic lol.
> 
> I've worked in consulting firms where a 60-hour work week wasn't enough. We were always slammed because we never said "No" to deadlines. We had slackers who would never put in an honest 40 hour week, and others who would put in 60+hours. I would put in 50+hour weeks, sometimes working weekends, and it didn't seem enough to satisfy my supervisor. And this was a private company. It seemed like no one could get fired. I worked at another firm where the environment wasn't stressful, but it was corrupt. I don't work more than 40 hours/week currently (and I don't know anyone else here who does), but we're a private firm and we work on similar projects I mentioned above. Like I said, it's mostly management. If I have an assigned project, and I get updated info from the architect and they want it returned in 2 days, my boss literally tells them, "Tell them they can have it in a week." even if it only takes me a day to finish. And the architect is ok with it, because he knows to expect that from us. Our management makes sure no one is overloaded and everyone has time to finish their work and the PEs have time to review it. And most employees have been hear 10 years or more, so that says something.
> 
> I can see if you're getting burned out, it might be getting time to look elsewhere. I know it's hard to do, though. I've been there.


Oh boy...your boss' experience is definitely one of the downsides I've heard of for working at the government. That would drive me nuts. It would be nice to have a break from the constant worry of being billable, but that's on the other end of the extreme!

60+ hour weeks doesn't sound sustainable. I'm glad you're not in that position any longer! I'm fortunate that my work hours are usually 40 hrs/week (definitely work more hours if there's a deadline). But yeah, definitely getting tired of some aspects of consulting I've been dealing with lately.


----------



## JayKay PE

Back onto more important topics of blenders; Costco just threw out their coupon book for this month and it has the bigger Ninja Foodi power blender for $30 off (so $100 vs. $130). I'm just gonna buy it.

Does anyone know of good/simple smoothies for me to start with? I have frozen strawberries, greek yogurt, and ice. Can I just mix those together? Please be nice, I have literally never made a smoothie before.


----------



## Supe

My Ninja blender came with a little recipe book at the time. Yes, you can just mix those together. Start it up with a bit of added liquid at the bottom, and then add milk/ice/juice/whatever liquid you want a little bit at a time through the top until everything starts to incorporate/blend together. Even a good blender sometimes takes more liquid than you'd think depending how much stuff you put in there.


----------



## Supe

Ninja® Kitchen Recipes | Blender, Smoothie, Coffee & Cooker Recipes


Ninja® creates some of the most delicious and nutritious recipes that you can follow and recreate in your own kitchen from smoothies to one pot wonders.




www.ninjakitchen.com


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

People who burp on a call are ridiculous. You're not talking. Mute your line.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, yall make consulting sound stressful AF! I've always worked for manufacturing companies, and yall make me not want to consider consulting, even though I'll probably never use my PE.


Go with a company who takes work-life balance seriously. I worked for a fortune 500 consultant firm for a long time and I loved it! Great work life balance.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Guys. Can I use an immersion mixer to make smoothies? AM I LOOKING IN THE WRONG DIRECTION? I'M GONNA TRY IT.


Don’t do this!! A friend of mine lost her blender in a move, and did this instead, and it got old after a while. I guess it depends on how often you use your blender, which she did fairly frequently. Keep the immersion blender for tomato sauces and soups, though!

We also used to have a ninja blender, and it was fine, but literally sounded like an airplane was taking off every time we would simply be trying to make a smoothie.

Now we have a Vitamix blender, and are still basically only using it for smoothies. I love it. I never want another blender! It definitely gets a better texture than I feel the Ninja ever did. But that’s something that matters to me, as I have a smoothie for breakfast 6 days a week. Ha!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Don’t do this!! A friend of mine lost her blender in a move, and did this instead, and it got old after a while. I guess it depends on how often you use your blender, which she did fairly frequently. Keep the immersion blender for tomato sauces and soups, though!
> 
> We also used to have a ninja blender, and it was fine, but literally sounded like an airplane was taking off every time we would simply be trying to make a smoothie.
> 
> Now we have a Vitamix blender, and are still basically only using it for smoothies. I love it. I never want another blender! It definitely gets a better texture than I feel the Ninja ever did. But that’s something that matters to me, as I have a smoothie for breakfast 6 days a week. Ha!


Lol, I was thinking of the immersion blender, but the Oster I have is def not strong enough to get through ice. Maybe room-temp fruits, but I'm only using it for soups. I'm hoping this Ninja blender will be a little quieter, since it's part of their Foodi line (Idk what that means, but I guess it's their nicer line), but we'll see. I've heard the Vitamix blender = the best, but it's sooooo much more money (like, minimum $300 more) and I'm just using it for smoothies once in a while when I remember and want something cool vs. a smoothie for breakfast. Maybe someday I'll make the jump, but it'll probably be when I have all my loans paid off and I'm trying to be an adult.

In other news, this is oddly accurate:


----------



## leggo PE

Hey now! I’m a Californian but spent 8 years living in VT, and definitely didn’t die in any blizzards!


----------



## Flyer_PE

leggo PE said:


> Hey now! I’m a Californian but spent 8 years living in VT, and definitely didn’t die in any blizzards!


Every rule has an exception.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Nuclear reactions at Chernobyl are spiking in an inaccessible chamber


Subreactor room 305/2, which has been inaccessible since the Chernobyl meltdown 35 years ago, is emitting neutrons that point to a growing nuclear fission reaction




www.newscientist.com





Tagging @RBHeadge PE because he's smart and insightful


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nuclear reactions at Chernobyl are spiking in an inaccessible chamber
> 
> 
> Subreactor room 305/2, which has been inaccessible since the Chernobyl meltdown 35 years ago, is emitting neutrons that point to a growing nuclear fission reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newscientist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging @RBHeadge PE because he's smart and insightful


This is the second article on this I've seen in the last week. The first one was written so poorly and contained so much WRONG information (roughly the nuclear equivalent of claiming that rubber is an electrical conductor) that I stopped reading and dismissed it entirely.

This one was written better, but it's still confusing certain concepts. A nukee obviously didn't proofread it. The net effect is that it makes it difficult for me to to know what is fact and what is misinterpretation. The article doesn't really provide any useful numbers for reference. Saying a 40% increase over a year is meaningless if the baseline is a trivially small number. It would help to know the measured neutron energies too. Big difference between fission neutrons, (a,n) neutrons, and decay neutrons.

What I will say is that, assuming the neutron yield is legit and it's not a minor bump above background then it is something that needs to be investigated more thoroughly. I agree with the quote that is is "cause for concern but not alarm".


----------



## jeb6294

And so it begins....

For those that don’t have the pleasure, this is the year for the big cicada uprising. They’re 2-3” long and look creepy as f-. Despite the look, fortunately, they’re harmless. We had a chilly spell for a while so they’re a little late coming out, the ground temp has to get above 65, but now that their coming we’ll have millions. At my old house 17 years ago with postage stamp sized yards they were deafening when you were outside so I can’t imagine what it’ll be like now that we’ve got a couple acres.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Speaking of food preparation:



https://www.accuweather.com/en/videos/scientists-cook-hot-dogs-on-molten-lava-as-they-explore-iceland's-latest-erupting-volcano/xdE7pTs5


----------



## DLD PE

jeb6294 said:


> And so it begins....
> 
> For those that don’t have the pleasure, this is the year for the big cicada uprising. They’re 2-3” long and look creepy as f-. Despite the look, fortunately, they’re harmless. We had a chilly spell for a while so they’re a little late coming out, the ground temp has to get above 65, but now that their coming we’ll have millions. At my old house 17 years ago with postage stamp sized yards they were deafening when you were outside so I can’t imagine what it’ll be like now that we’ve got a couple acres.
> View attachment 21899
> View attachment 21900


This reminds me of the 1987 brood, which was quite loud.


----------



## leggo PE

Random poll:

Make a double batch of boozy pineapple lemonade, or only one batch of the boozy pineapple lemonade and something else for pontoon boating this weekend?

If something else, I’m open to ideas!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Random poll:
> 
> Make a double batch of boozy pineapple lemonade, or only one batch of the boozy pineapple lemonade and something else for pontoon boating this weekend?
> 
> If something else, I’m open to ideas!


What about a double batch of boozy pineapple lemonade AND something else?!!


----------



## Supe

Mojitos or G&T's for when you don't want something quite as sweet and need that palate cleanser. Besides, they're clear liquids and it's important to stay hydrated with clear liquids.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

I like Supe’s suggestion of something that’s a palate cleanser... I’m not a big gin fan, but am thinking a simple tequila lime club soda mix might be good. Just dunno if I can make a large batch of something like that ahead of time, specifically because it’s carbonated.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i take full advantage of remote work by doing chores while listening in on mass calls. today, i listened in on an all-hands meeting while cleaning out the fish tank. well upon completion of my chore, and the meeting, it's time to move the fish back in the tank, except....

...today, he wanted to learn how to fly. 

so while pouring the water out and trying to get him to fall into the little net, he decided to jump. far! i had to scoop him up. then he jumped again. wth?! so i had to scoop and cup...scoop and cup... while squealing (me, not the fish).

eventually i got him back in the tank. he's ticked with me. can't tell if he's mad that it happened or mad that i didn't let him continue on with his little adventure. 

why is this my life?


----------



## leggo PE

It sounds like your fish was thinking “FREEDOM from this stupid confining tank! I’m done with this ‘swimming’ stuff. Even if it kills me, I want to fly, baby, FLY!”


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I like Supe’s suggestion of something that’s a palate cleanser... I’m not a big gin fan, but am thinking a simple tequila lime club soda mix might be good. Just dunno if I can make a large batch of something like that ahead of time, specifically because it’s carbonated.


Might be hot enough for a Bobarita pretty soon...#ijs

I'm just gonna leave this here...

October 2019 15k SPAM Thread


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I like Supe’s suggestion of something that’s a palate cleanser... I’m not a big gin fan, but am thinking a simple tequila lime club soda mix might be good. Just dunno if I can make a large batch of something like that ahead of time, specifically because it’s carbonated.


With mojitos, etc., just mix everything else together and bring a 2L bottle of club soda/tonic water with you to dump in at the last minute.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Somehow this was missed in a bridge inspection. You tube link is drone footage from 2019 it was cracked then.











The I-40 Mississippi River Bridge - Arkansas Department of Transportation


November 11, 2021 Director Tudor Statement ARDOT is grateful that the bridge investigations are complete. We will now move forward with confidence and make the changes necessary to improve our program so that the past will not be repeated. Our highest calling as public servants is the safety...




www.ardot.gov





ttps://www.constructiondive.com/news/i40-bridge-tennessee-arkansas-colonial-pipeline-infrastructure-bill-biden/600446/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Issue: 2021-05-27 Construction Dive Newsletter [issue:34512]&utm_term=Construction Dive


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

this lady's kid is screaming his head off in the background of this meeting and i'm experiencing secondhand embarrassment for her. 

as a mom, i'd feel better if she pulled the kid into the meeting just to calm him down... 

but then again, i've read that if you have a nanny, you have to let the kid get used to the nanny.


----------



## jeb6294

Platypus Engineer said:


> View attachment 22230
> 
> Somehow this was missed in a bridge inspection. You tube link is drone footage from 2019 it was cracked then.


That beam is probably just aesthetic....


----------



## Platypus Engineer

jeb6294 said:


> That beam is probably just aesthetic....


I am assuming that is sarcasm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> I am assuming that is sarcasm


It's a sarcastic beam, apparently.


----------



## snickerd3

civilrobot said:


> this lady's kid is screaming his head off in the background of this meeting and i'm experiencing secondhand embarrassment for her.
> 
> as a mom, i'd feel better if she pulled the kid into the meeting just to calm him down...
> 
> but then again, i've read that if you have a nanny, you have to let the kid get used to the nanny.


And that is why the kids still go to daycare even though I have been home. That two months of the daycare being closed and the 2 quarantines were PITA. Trying to keep them quiet while I was one the phone was horrible


----------



## P-E

Wife has worked from home for years. Childcare was a must, otherwise she would have never got anything done. My company goes back half time starting next week and full in Sept. coordination has been a real headache.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A rogue killer drone 'hunted down' a human target without being instructed to, UN report says


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I forgot that I had one more meeting. I'm sitting in this thing. Camera on. Nodding. And not listening to a thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I forgot that I had one more meeting. I'm sitting in this thing. Camera on. Nodding. And not listening to a thing.


You don't need to listen anymore. You're a PE!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so much champagne.


----------



## jeb6294

jean15paul_PE said:


> A rogue killer drone 'hunted down' a human target without being instructed to, UN report says


And so it begins....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ordered my stamp and paid for my license. *happy dance*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm in the system, i've printed my license and i receive my stamp today. so glad this is over.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

now i can process everything.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

and finally get a little work done!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my only reason for not becoming an EB supporter yet is because my wallet is downstairs. that is such a lame reason, i know. but i'm always in meetings. *cries in teams*


----------



## Supe

No need to become an EB supporter anymore now that the site has been sold to BIG INTERNET.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> No need to become an EB supporter anymore now that the site has been sold to BIG INTERNET.


but i just registered  

waahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

there. it's done. an EB supporter and a paying engineering alumni member at my alma mater.


----------



## Supe

Its the thought that counts?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> Its the thought that counts?


so wait, where is the money going? how do i cancel it?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> so wait, where is the money going? how do i cancel it?


The site used to be owned and operated by @Road Guy . He recently sold it to a company. I believe the new company owns and operates other message boards also, but I don't know anything else about them. Hopefully with EB being run by a company with more resources, the quality of the site will continue to improve.

Nothing wrong with supporting now. But yeah, it's not like the money is going to one of our own anymore. I assume that's what @Supe was alluding to. Regardless, I assume that @Supe was joking about not becoming a supporter, especially since they are a supporter.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nothing wrong with supporting now. But yeah, it's not like the money is going to one of our own anymore. I assume that's what @Supe was alluding to. Regardless, I assume that @Supe was joking about not becoming a supporter, especially since they are a supporter.


Correct. Road Guy sold the site, but was previously paying out of pocket for server costs, etc. to keep EB up and running. That's when most of the folks who've been around a while became supporters. Not sure who/what that goes to anymore?


----------



## Platypus Engineer

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> ordered my stamp and paid for my license. *happy dance*


Congratulations on passing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Platypus Engineer said:


> Congratulations on passing.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Why is working with formatted text in word such a pain in the backside


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm reading The Count of Monte Cristo and I just reached an interesting and scandalizing part of the story! A real page turner! ...and now I have a meeting.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

How did he find the time: 









Man with 39 wives and 94 children dies in India


A man who had 39 wives and 94 children died in northeastern India on Sunday, the chief minister of his home state announced on social media.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> How did he find the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man with 39 wives and 94 children dies in India
> 
> 
> A man who had 39 wives and 94 children died in northeastern India on Sunday, the chief minister of his home state announced on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


Probably lots of money and very little family time.

But also it's the Washington Examiner so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## snickerd3

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I'm reading The Count of Monte Cristo and I just reached an interesting and scandalizing part of the story! A real page turner! ...and now I have a meeting.


I like that book, both the English and French translations. The movies aren't that bad either.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are you a cat?


*Hisses*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> I like that book, both the English and French translations. The movies aren't that bad either.


That's good to know. I rarely want to see the movie after reading a book. I really want to see The Count of Monte Cristo on Broadway, wouldn't mind film. I also want to see The Kite Runner movie as well.


----------



## DLD PE

snickerd3 said:


> I like that book, both the English and French translations. The movies aren't that bad either.


Loved that book. Also, my only reason for becoming a "supporter" might be so I can take less than 2 mins between PMs.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like there was an investing thread and I just can't find it/I'm too lazy to go through everything...I'm thinking of finally looking into a personal brokerage account. I'm super simple/just want to hold onto stuff, but wanted to do it in an account separate from my IRA accounts at Vanguard. I was thinking of maybe looking into Fidelity? They don't have a minimum and they must have a S&P 500 index fund that I can maybe piggyback on like Vanguard VTSAX?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like there was an investing thread and I just can't find it/I'm too lazy to go through everything...I'm thinking of finally looking into a personal brokerage account. I'm super simple/just want to hold onto stuff, but wanted to do it in an account separate from my IRA accounts at Vanguard. I was thinking of maybe looking into Fidelity? They don't have a minimum and they must have a S&P 500 index fund that I can maybe piggyback on like Vanguard VTSAX?


Question: Why not do a separate brokerage account, but still at Vanguard? 
Don't take that as a recommendation. I don't have any recommendations. But it can be convenient to have your accounts at the same company. E.g. it makes transfers much easier.


----------



## snickerd3

we use both etrade and fidelity. WE haven't had issues with either. Look at what you want to invest in though. Not everything is available at both.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I use TD Ameritrade. I loved working with Vanguard in the past.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question: Why not do a separate brokerage account, but still at Vanguard?
> Don't take that as a recommendation. I don't have any recommendations. But it can be convenient to have your accounts at the same company. E.g. it makes transfers much easier.


For some reason I want to keep my personal brokerage separate from my retirement accounts, just a personal reason, but I don't know if Vanguard would report them all as the same or not? As for transfers...that's not something important right now, since I'm prob not touching my retirement stuff until I'm at least 60 yo.

@snickerd3 I was looking for just a simple S&P 500 fund. I think Fidelity actually has one now, at low/minimal cost, but I need to do more research. Is there a reason why you have both Fidelity and etrade? Specific funds that made you learn more towards one?

@civilrobot PE PMP CCM do you like TD Ameritrade? I use it with my HSA account and I'm not really a fan, but that might be because it's HSA funds and it wasn't super clear about fees (it would just state that a fee was associated with a trade, but then wouldn't tell me how much until after the transaction went through).


----------



## snickerd3

we started out with etrade forever ago because it had the lowest transaction fees at the time. Mr snick added fidelity because he didn't want to put everything in a single basket, so to speak. He liked fidelity more than ameritrade. probably more to do with fees would be my guess.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE as a retail investor, TD Ameritrade is easy to use. Fees are minimal. I used Vanguard for a 401k a long time ago. I maintained that money through an IRA at one point with them, and the fees were acceptable. Good customer service.


----------



## JayKay PE

I did a little more research and I think I'm going to open up my personal account with Vanguard, since a lot of the fees go away if you have over $50k with them in some manner (which I have in my IRA/Roth accounts). Want to put in at least $3k so I can just VTSAX it and ignore it monthly. Going to start saving up that $3k since I don't want to steal from my HYSA (HMBradley is weird in that is calculates how much you 'use' per quarter and then changes your interest rate based on that). At least I now have a plan to go towards/a goal.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Some one at a gun manufacturer actually thought this was a good idea. An actual fireable gun made fom lego blocks









Lego files cease-and-desist against gun manufacturer for firearm covered by classic toy


Toy company Lego has issued a legal notice demanding a gun manufacturer stop selling a firearm encased in the brand's interlocking plastic bricks, which critics argue make it resemble a children's toy.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay PE said:


> I did a little more research and I think I'm going to open up my personal account with Vanguard, since a lot of the fees go away if you have over $50k with them in some manner (which I have in my IRA/Roth accounts). Want to put in at least $3k so I can just VTSAX it and ignore it monthly. Going to start saving up that $3k since I don't want to steal from my HYSA (HMBradley is weird in that is calculates how much you 'use' per quarter and then changes your interest rate based on that). At least I now have a plan to go towards/a goal.



I'm a little late to the party, but I have accounts with Schwab, Fidelity, E*Trade and TDAmeritrade. Of the four, I like E*Trade the best due to its website layout and being able to easily find all their tools and research. I would put Fidelity second. That being said I'm moving away from E*Trade because I had trouble getting them to do a backdoor Roth IRA contribution -- took several calls and a lot of time -- which I was able to do all online with Fidelity. E*Trade shouldn't be a problem if you never have a need to call them.

TD Ameritrade is my least favorite because their website interface seems counter-intuitive and clunky to me. But I'm also not a fan of Fidelity's tax forms. So pretty much no one is perfect.

Also note that Schwab bought TD Ameritrade and Morgan Stanley bought E*Trade, so both of those may be seeing changes in the future.

For what you're wanting to do, it sounds like Vanguard probably is the best choice.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I applied for this position at a university. Got the interview. Then cancelled. I need to sit still for a while.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I applied for this position at a university. Got the interview. Then cancelled. I need to sit still for a while.


Congratulations on getting the interview!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congratulations on getting the interview!


Thanks! It's a really good job, but it's not the right time for me to move. I really need to develop in the role I'm in now. I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Supe

Anyone have any experience with Lenovo desktops (I've always had good luck with their laptops)? 

Looking to pick up a pair of them for my wife and daughter so the family can do some basic gaming together (middle settings on 1080p is pretty much all we need). 

With the insane price and limited availability of graphics cards right now, I can grab a Lenovo 5i tower with a GTX 1660 Super, SSD, i5 processor, B560 mobo, 8GB RAM, Wifi/Bluetooth card, 400w PS, Win 10 and basic peripherals for $950. The 1660 Super cards right now are going for $500 alone, so I don't think I could even build it for less right now.


----------



## snickerd3

all our work desk tops computers are lenovo. if you have the correct RAM size they operate fine. They are either long haulers or break within a month if you got a bum one. Ours are basically on 24/7 for 5-6 years before the lease is up and they get us new ones. our most recent computers, our group of 10 we had one completely die within a month. The power control board on another went belly up at 3 yrs. that's about it. Most of our issues are network and software related. Never hardware.


----------



## Supe

Thanks! They've got a year warranty by default which is nice vs piecing one together myself. And at least the Lenovos will take any make of RAM for easy upgrades. HP (which I'm not a fan of in the first place) has a slightly better spec'd machine for the same price, but has some BS proprietary BIOS deal that will only recognize the way overpriced HP-branded RAM, which is an instant "no thanks" from me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Thanks! They've got a year warranty by default which is nice vs piecing one together myself. And at least the Lenovos will take any make of RAM for easy upgrades. HP (which I'm not a fan of in the first place) has a slightly better spec'd machine for the same price, but has some BS proprietary BIOS deal that will only recognize the way overpriced HP-branded RAM, which is an instant "no thanks" from me.


Wow. I have never heard of this. That's insane.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Anyone have any experience with Lenovo desktops (I've always had good luck with their laptops)?
> 
> Looking to pick up a pair of them for my wife and daughter so the family can do some basic gaming together (middle settings on 1080p is pretty much all we need).
> 
> With the insane price and limited availability of graphics cards right now, I can grab a Lenovo 5i tower with a GTX 1660 Super, SSD, i5 processor, B560 mobo, 8GB RAM, Wifi/Bluetooth card, 400w PS, Win 10 and basic peripherals for $950. The 1660 Super cards right now are going for $500 alone, so I don't think I could even build it for less right now.


It's funny you mention a Lenovo gaming rig with those specs. Literally, I bought this laptop yesterday... from Costco..... for $700!!!!! (It's $1200 on Amazon)
EDIT: was supposed to be $1000. The sign was wrong. Costco honored the price though. <3


----------



## Supe

Thanks for the heads up! That's a screaming deal on that. Mrs. Supe might actually prefer a laptop, and that would save us some bucks, even with the $60 Costco renewal (we switched to BJ's because its much closer, and now that I work from home, Costco isn't on the way anymore.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Thanks for the heads up! That's a screaming deal on that. Mrs. Supe might actually prefer a laptop, and that would save us some bucks, even with the $60 Costco renewal (we switched to BJ's because its much closer, and now that I work from home, Costco isn't on the way anymore.)


I should add, it doesn't seem to be online. I found it my local store. So your milage my vary. Here's the sales tag if that's helpful. (I took lots of pictures for comparison shopping purposes.) Maybe you can call and ask if they have it before renewing.

EDIT: was supposed to be $1000. The sign was wrong. Costco honored the price though. <3


----------



## Supe

Thanks! I couldn't find it on their website, either, though I did find a couple others (not as good) through typing Legion 5 in the search bar. Weird! I found a flyer for it from February, so its probably just remaining stock.


----------



## Supe

Dang, no luck. Called and she checked the nearby stores too, said not available anywhere near this area.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

so this laptop was supposed to be $1k, not $700
Costco charged me $1k. But just gave me a price adjustment to honor the $700 display price.
The $700 was for the display unit.
They had the wrong sign up.


So what happened. 
It was $1k.
Then they sold out.
So they were selling the open-box, display unit for $700

Then they got more in; restocked; but accidently left the display unit sign up.


----------



## enrique_nola

jean15paul_PE said:


> so this laptop was supposed to be $1k, not $700
> Costco charged me $1k. But just gave me a price adjustment to honor the $700 display price.
> The $700 was for the display unit.
> They had the wrong sign up.
> 
> 
> So what happened.
> It was $1k.
> Then they sold out.
> So they were selling the open-box, display unit for $700
> 
> Then they got more in; restocked; but accidently left the display unit sign up.


Oh nice. Thats a deal!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Platypus Engineer

Somebody climbed a fence and got inside a water tank. Was found swimming inside, taken for mental evaluation. 
Need to improve security people.









Athens firefighters rescue woman found swimming in 70-foot high water tank


The woman broke a barrier and climbed the 70-foot high water tank, the Athens Fire Department said.




www.al.com


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> so this laptop was supposed to be $1k, not $700
> Costco charged me $1k. But just gave me a price adjustment to honor the $700 display price.
> The $700 was for the display unit.
> They had the wrong sign up.
> 
> 
> So what happened.
> It was $1k.
> Then they sold out.
> So they were selling the open-box, display unit for $700
> 
> Then they got more in; restocked; but accidently left the display unit sign up.



Ended up ordering a pair of the Lenovo desktops. First was supposed to be delivered yesterday, never showed. Pulled up order, shipping delayed, "we're working on getting your order". Taking bets on how many days they take to cancel the order saying its not in stock anywhere. Glad I didn't rush out to buy a monitor for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate being an adult and having sinking funds for future items (like car insurance, or vet visits, or vacation). I wanna take a pottery class but according to my budget app...I have no money for it right now. And I don't want to steal from one of those accounts, forget to replenish, and then fall back into the paycheck to paycheck cycle. 

*sigh* 

Life sucks.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Finally got that last certification for work. Passed the exam and went on a much needed vacation. One last step and then I’m done for good. I can ride out into the sunset after this.


----------



## Orchid PE

I was out in the backyard the other day throwing some discs and I threw one into the woods. I went in to retrieve it and while on the way out, I stepped directly over this guy. I was mid-step when I noticed him coiled up below me, so I leapt forward as far as I could then took off running. Went inside and got the .22. Measured 5.5ft stretched out. Not the longest we've had here. Needless to say my heart was racing for a few hours after that, knowing the situation could've ended very differently. I felt the need to dispose of him because even though I keep and eye on the kids when they play in the yard, it ones takes a split second for something bad to happen with one of these around.


----------



## Orchid PE

I tanned the skin by soaking it in isopropyl alcohol and glycerin. It came out quite nice, but I haven't decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## Orchid PE

Also came across this cottonmouth in the yard a few weeks before the rattlesnake.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Orchid PE said:


> Also came across this cottonmouth in the yard a few weeks before the rattlesnake.
> 
> View attachment 23368


Where do you live? I need to know to make sure I never go there. lol


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Where do you live? I need to know to make sure I never go there. lol


LOL Florida.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

We get black snakes in our backyard...maybe about 2-3 feet long. My husband kills them with a machete or throws them deep into the brush away from our house. I never see anything like this though. That's crazy!


----------



## Orchid PE

We saw a black racer that was ~3' last week and I tried to catch it. I was close, but naturally it was faster than me. I would've just let the kids pet it then release it.

I came across this cute garter snake today and I'm trying to convince my wife to let me and the kids keep it as a pet. He's about 6" long.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I hate snakes. But the way you tell these stories is rather intriguing. lol 

I still hate them though.


----------



## snickerd3

Pythons are better!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I recently had one of these little guys in my backyard, probably about 2.5 - 3 feet long. I was going to try and catch it and release it somewhere else. But my dog caught it and killed it.


----------



## kevo_55

Good dog.

LOL!


----------



## JayKay PE

Awwwwwwwww, snakes are such good pets! They do the little train around their containment. Like snuggles. Eat pinkies (after thawing). Give kisses.


----------



## Orchid PE

I had to let Fred go. Mrs. didn't want anything to do with him.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

You guys are killin me. But I'll allow it. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I scurried to work as quickly as I could to meet somebody and they didn't show up.


----------



## chart94 PE

Snakes and Rats = no go


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My disdain for the misuse of 'than' and 'then' AND 'there', 'their', and 'they're' has been redirected towards the heavy misuse of a semi-colon.


----------



## Orchid PE

So on this next edition of animals spotted in the backyard, we introduce Cornelius:




When I was letting the dogs out I saw him way across the yard and I thought to myself, "Why is that rock moving?" I hadn't had any coffee yet.


----------



## Supe

Drove by a HUGE snapping turtle on the way to the gym last Friday. Sadly, it had been smooshed. I'm not sure what it was doing so close to home, because there are no bodies of water around there aside from the pond in the neighboring subdivision, which is a long ways away in the opposite direction.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Orchid PE said:


> So on this next edition of animals spotted in the backyard, we introduce Cornelius:
> 
> View attachment 23413
> 
> 
> When I was letting the dogs out I saw him way across the yard and I thought to myself, "Why is that rock moving?" I hadn't had any coffee yet.


Hi Cornelius! Thank you for not being a snake!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I only saw 2 pretty butterflies on my run yesterday.


----------



## Supe

Just as a follow up, Junior's and Mrs. Supe's Lenovo desktops have been running flawlessly, and have been running the games we play on "epic" settings without any perceivable hiccups or frame rate drops despite having "only" a 1660 Super card in them. 

However, I have not been so lucky, and have encountered FPS drops and even audio issues with my older machine on games that SHOULDN'T be taxing the systems with graphics, but are optimized pretty poorly by small developers so they are resource hogs. 

So as not to be one-upped by the wife and kid, and due to the fact that when I'm sad/stressed I buy totally unnecessary shit, I ordered a new machine (through BJ's of all places) because its the only way to get near-list pricing and availability on graphics cards these days. So I have a liquid cooled i7 unit coming with a GTX 3070, 800W PSU, 16GB RAM, and 1TB SSD, which will handle pretty much everything I could possibly need (including 4K and VR) until way down the road when 8K gaming becomes the standard rather than the norm. I will probably add another 16GB of RAM and a WiFi card to the old machine and move it into the theater room in case I want to game or fart around up there. 

I also upgraded to a Razer Basilisk mouse for gaming since I don't like corded mice, and a set of HyperX Cloud II headphones/mic, and both have been great.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Just as a follow up, Junior's and Mrs. Supe's Lenovo desktops have been running flawlessly, and have been running the games we play on "epic" settings without any perceivable hiccups or frame rate drops despite having "only" a 1660 Super card in them.
> 
> However, I have not been so lucky, and have encountered FPS drops and even audio issues with my older machine on games that SHOULDN'T be taxing the systems with graphics, but are optimized pretty poorly by small developers so they are resource hogs.
> 
> So as not to be one-upped by the wife and kid, and due to the fact that when I'm sad/stressed I buy totally unnecessary shit, I ordered a new machine (through BJ's of all places) because its the only way to get near-list pricing and availability on graphics cards these days. So I have a liquid cooled i7 unit coming with a GTX 3070, 800W PSU, 16GB RAM, and 1TB SSD, which will handle pretty much everything I could possibly need (including 4K and VR) until way down the road when 8K gaming becomes the standard rather than the norm. I will probably add another 16GB of RAM and a WiFi card to the old machine and move it into the theater room in case I want to game or fart around up there.
> 
> I also upgraded to a Razer Basilisk mouse for gaming since I don't like corded mice, and a set of HyperX Cloud II headphones/mic, and both have been great.


So now for the 49" curved monitor?


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So now for the 49" curved monitor?


I actually have a 34" LG 21:9 monitor with a slower refresh rate, but 21:9 stuff with higher refresh rates and 1440/4K/HDR support is still WAY more than I'm willing to pay, so maybe in a couple years when they come back down to earth. Won't go back to 16:9 since it doubles as my work monitor.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

In case you don't like to listen to good quality Christmas music, this YT has a muffled, barely recognizable, mix that just might make your skin crawl with how out of time it is (being posted here in August). Hope you hate it.


----------



## Supe

That's maybe a step up from 1990's gaming MIDI music.


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> In case you don't like to listen to good quality Christmas music, this YT has a muffled, barely recognizable, mix that just might make your skin crawl with how out of time it is (being posted here in August). Hope you hate it.



I'm going to "subscribe" to this. It could help put our 4-year old to sleep at night. That, or make him hate Christmas.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm going to "subscribe" to this. It could help put our 4-year old to sleep at night. That, or make him hate Christmas.


Hopefully the latter.


----------



## Orchid PE

The sheriff deputies are on day 2 of a manhunt that is going on in our neighborhood. It started at 6am yesterday morning and has continued on through today. We don't live in a terribly large neighborhood, but most of the lots are a few acres and mostly wooded. The US Marshals were out here looking for the guy as well. Yesterday afternoon one of the sheriff's deputies camped out in our kitchen for a few hours because the K9 unit tracked the man into our backyard. They also had a few cellphone pings locating him to the area. As it turns out, the deputy and I had a few common acquaintances so it made for a nice conversation.

Helicopters and drones have been circling around, and throughout the night they were trying to locate him using IR. Deputies are staged at all the surrounding roads as well as along the creek that runs behind the neighborhood.

All of this for a guy that has 2 arrest warrants and committed burglary at his ex-girlfriend's house down the street yesterday morning.

Maybe I'll get to put my new AR scope to use if he strolls through the backyard.


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> The sheriff deputies are on day 2 of a manhunt that is going on in our neighborhood. It started at 6am yesterday morning and has continued on through today. We don't live in a terribly large neighborhood, but most of the lots are a few acres and mostly wooded. The US Marshals were out here looking for the guy as well. Yesterday afternoon one of the sheriff's deputies camped out in our kitchen for a few hours because the K9 unit tracked the man into our backyard. They also had a few cellphone pings locating him to the area. As it turns out, the deputy and I had a few common acquaintances so it made for a nice conversation.
> 
> Helicopters and drones have been circling around, and throughout the night they were trying to locate him using IR. Deputies are staged at all the surrounding roads as well as along the creek that runs behind the neighborhood.
> 
> All of this for a guy that has 2 arrest warrants and committed burglary at his ex-girlfriend's house down the street yesterday morning.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to put my new AR scope to use if he strolls through the backyard.


I think you should equip a lightweight suppressor attachment and set a few claymores in the backyard.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Orchid PE said:


> Maybe I'll get to put my new AR scope to use if he strolls through the backyard.


Zero it for 30 yards but cowitnessed lower third with iron sights for 10.


----------



## blybrook PE

Should you go the claymore route, be sure to notify your local law enforcement so they don't let the k9 run onto the property. You don't want to hurt any of the law enforcement officers. 

Otherwise, a suppressor and iron sights should be good enough to take the fool down. Just remember to tell halt after the second shot just like the military guards in an exclusion zone. 

It's not halt, bang, bang; it's bang, bang, halt!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's a 1-6x Vortex strike eagle. 50yd zero (per the instructions for 5.56 BDC reticle to be accurate). 45deg flip up irons as well.

Could use the 300 blk on him. Quieter than a 22lr!

I don't want to get anyone in trouble, however, it was mentioned to me if we see him hold him at gunpoint. So I will oblige.


----------



## JayKay PE

Orchid PE said:


> The sheriff deputies are on day 2 of a manhunt that is going on in our neighborhood. It started at 6am yesterday morning and has continued on through today. We don't live in a terribly large neighborhood, but most of the lots are a few acres and mostly wooded. The US Marshals were out here looking for the guy as well. Yesterday afternoon one of the sheriff's deputies camped out in our kitchen for a few hours because the K9 unit tracked the man into our backyard. They also had a few cellphone pings locating him to the area. As it turns out, the deputy and I had a few common acquaintances so it made for a nice conversation.
> 
> Helicopters and drones have been circling around, and throughout the night they were trying to locate him using IR. Deputies are staged at all the surrounding roads as well as along the creek that runs behind the neighborhood.
> 
> All of this for a guy that has 2 arrest warrants and committed burglary at his ex-girlfriend's house down the street yesterday morning.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to put my new AR scope to use if he strolls through the backyard.


Did you try putting food out on the back porch with his litter box? Sometimes warranted felons get confused by their surroundings and get caught in a neighbor's yard and don't know how to find home.


----------



## Supe

Orchid PE said:


> It's a 1-6x Vortex strike eagle. 50yd zero (per the instructions for 5.56 BDC reticle to be accurate). 45deg flip up irons as well.
> 
> Could use the 300 blk on him. Quieter than a 22lr!
> 
> I don't want to get anyone in trouble, however, it was mentioned to me if we see him hold him at gunpoint. So I will oblige.


Do you like the Vortex? I struggle with my red dot optic because of a mild astigmatism. Do you use quick release rings with it?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did you try putting food out on the back porch with his litter box? Sometimes warranted felons get confused by their surroundings and get caught in a neighbor's yard and don't know how to find home.


What do they generally like to eat?



Supe said:


> Do you like the Vortex? I struggle with my red dot optic because of a mild astigmatism. Do you use quick release rings with it?


I really like it. I just purchased a second one last night for another rifle. It also comes with a spare battery stored in the windage cap. The reticle has holdover and windage marks and a range estimator. I have it mounted on the Burris AR-PEPR QD. They have a model that is not QD, but I figured why the heck not get QD. The PEPR also came with picatinny and smooth ring tops when I thought I was only getting picatinny, so that's a plus. I've seen people mount something like a Burris FastFire 3 on top, but I don't have a particular need for that yet. The eye-relief was surprisingly good. I don't have astigmatism, just myopia, so I don't know how it will look for you. The reticle works for me with contacts/glasses.

I'll be building another 300blk sometime this weekend and I ordered the Holosun HS5510C. It was between that and the Eotech EXPS-3, but the plan was to make this a dedicated house rifle and the Holosun has shake awake which was the deciding factor. With the money I saved going with the Holosun I got the 3-prong Surefire WarComp for my 5.56.

We need a private gun thread.


----------



## Supe

I have a Romeo 5 on mine with shake awake, and it's nice to have. Overall a pretty decent optic (seems well made, good clicks/responsive adjustments), and I haven't tested it outdoors, but indoors with low light I have to turn the brightness way down or it looks like Haley's Comet. I'd like to put a scope on top and mount the Romeo at 45 degrees.


----------



## Orchid PE

I have the Romeo MSR on one and it does well. However, it's not as crisp as I want and it's definitely more than 2MOA at full brightness. Out in the sun at full brightness it's almost around 4MOA which isn't very good for anything at 100yd+. Using a magnifier with it just makes it worse. But for indoors the lower brightness settings work well. I should've gone with the Romeo 5 since the MSR doesn't have shake awake.


----------



## JayKay PE

Orchid PE said:


> What do they generally like to eat?


Jimmy John's and mom's spaghetti


----------



## Supe

Orchid PE said:


> I have the Romeo MSR on one and it does well. However, it's not as crisp as I want and it's definitely more than 2MOA at full brightness. Out in the sun at full brightness it's almost around 4MOA which isn't very good for anything at 100yd+. Using a magnifier with it just makes it worse. But for indoors the lower brightness settings work well. I should've gone with the Romeo 5 since the MSR doesn't have shake awake.



I just wish there were more green dot options because of the astigmatism, and the holographic options are way past my price point. I need to try and find a pair of polarized safety glasses and see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Orchid PE

The Holosun HE403B-GR is green with shake awake. On Midway for $164.


----------



## Supe

Orchid PE said:


> The Holosun HE403B-GR is green with shake awake. On Midway for $164.


Thanks, may have to give that a shot!


----------



## pbrme

Supe said:


> I have a Romeo 5 on mine with shake awake, and it's nice to have. Overall a pretty decent optic (seems well made, good clicks/responsive adjustments), and I haven't tested it outdoors, but indoors with low light I have to turn the brightness way down or it looks like Haley's Comet. I'd like to put a scope on top and mount the Romeo at 45 degrees.


You should look at the Eotech HHS, they have a green dot option. Mine's red, and the flip up magnification is nice.


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


> You should look at the Eotech HHS, they have a green dot option. Mine's red, and the flip up magnification is nice.


It's a nice piece, but it's also about 5X what I want to spend on a "fun gun" optic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Do you like the Vortex? I struggle with my red dot optic because of a mild astigmatism. Do you use quick release rings with it?


I love my Vortex.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I sprung for a Trijicon ACOG for my AR-10. Anybody ever used one? Steep learning curve leaving both eyes open (which is absolutely necessary to keep the reticle in focus), but that thing is badass when you get used to it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Thread needs to be renamed to Random Optics.


----------



## snickerd3

When I dropped the kiddos off at daycare this morning one of the little boys at day care asked where my glasses were. I said I was wearing contacts. I asked if he knew what that was, he said no. I told they were basically glasses I put directly on my eyeball. His eyes went wide and said ,'WWHHHAAAAAAATTTT?!"


----------



## kevo_55

That kid's mind was blown.


----------



## leggo PE

Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).

Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).
> 
> Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


Same. I'm a dip person (not just salsa, any kind of dip). My wife is a chip person.

I eat my half of the spinach dip using only 3 chips. My wife uses 12-15 chips to eat the other half.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## snickerd3

chip all the way. just a quick dunk and shake off the excess.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).
> 
> Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


I am a chip person. I will each chips non-stop with no dip at all. It's one of my many short-comings and why I am an XL in life.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

leggo PE said:


> Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).
> 
> Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


Why must you choose? I love chips and will eat chips alone if there is no dip/salsa, I will also eat as much salsa as possible with the chip.


----------



## Supe

I vary from salsa to salsa. A hot pico style that doesn't have a ton of juice and the veggies are pretty coarse, I'm loading that chip up. If its something out of a jar that's pretty runny with a mushier consistency, I'm not overloading the chip.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Not in the mental head space for this 5 hour meeting. I keep going off camera. It's a struggle today.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm excited about taco Tuesday though. Tempranillo and tacos.


----------



## akwooly

salsa and any dip.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sprung for Pinot Noir instead.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

If you're starting your linkedin post with "A bit of personal news...", just stop and discard. Wrong platform.


----------



## Supe

Norm Macdonald just passed from a nine year fight with cancer. He was one of my all time favs :'(


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is this true? It feels true...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this true? It feels true...


I don't feel like plotting the dates on a calendar to see if they fall every 6 days, but there are indeed 65 countries that have gained independence from Britain.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't feel like plotting the dates on a calendar to see if they fall every 6 days, but there are indeed 65 countries that have gained independence from Britain.


They said *on average* every 6 days. Pretty sure they just did 365 days in a year / 65 countries = 5.6 days between independence celebrations on average.


----------



## pbrme

jean15paul_PE said:


> They said *on average* every 6 days. Pretty sure they just did 365 days in a year / 65 countries = 5.6 days between independence celebrations on average.


Damn engineers. Always have to put formulas to things.
Actually....

You forgot about leap year. The correct formula would be (365x3 + 366) / (65x4).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).
> 
> Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


I believe in the separation of chip and dip.


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I believe in the separation of chip and dip.


So you eat the dip by itself, maybe with a spoon?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> So you eat the dip by itself, maybe with a spoon?


Yes. But for a spoon I use chips.


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Yes. But for a spoon I use chips.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Are you a tortilla chip person, or a salsa person? A tortilla chip person could eat their tortilla chips of choice with just a small amount of salsa, or no salsa at all. Comparatively, a salsa person uses every chip as a vehicle for maximum salsa transfer, usually double dipping and possibly triple dipping (only in private settings, of course).
> 
> Me? I am a salsa gal the WHOLE way. The chip is simply a vessel, and I will often take the smallest chip piece (rather than a whole chip) in order to maximize surface coverage of salsa. The spicier the salsa/pico de Gallo, the better in my book. At home, I regularly clean the little bowl of our favorite local habanero salsa. To me, there is simply no other way. Mr. leggo though? He’s a chip guy all the way!


I'm a salsa person. I will use Ritz crackers as my vehicle if I have to.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

pbrme said:


> Damn engineers. Always have to put formulas to things.
> Actually....
> View attachment 23571
> You forgot about leap year. The correct formula would be (365x3 + 366) / (65x4).


I didn't forget about leap years. I'm just a good enough engineer to use my judgement as to whether something is important or not.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> They said *on average* every 6 days. Pretty sure they just did 365 days in a year / 65 countries = 5.6 days between independence celebrations on average.



It appears the US is kind of a trendsetter. After we did it, other countries were like wait.... they can do that?


----------



## snickerd3

found a box of Junkless granola bars on super sale so I figured I would give the a try...no artificial anything, "no fake stuff". OMG...they need to change the name to tasteless...and now I have a case of the blahs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> found a box of Junkless granola bars on super sale so I figured I would give the a try...no artificial anything, "no fake stuff". OMG...they need to change the name to tasteless...and now I have a case of the blahs.


that is the worst... bad when you have to find something else to replace the taste


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> found a box of Junkless granola bars on super sale so I figured I would give the a try...no artificial anything, "no fake stuff". OMG...they need to change the name to tasteless...and now I have a case of the blahs.


smear them with peanut butter?


----------



## leggo PE

EB!!! Alert ALERT!

FAT BEAR WEEK IS BACK!

For information:








Fat Bear Week 2021 - Katmai National Park & Preserve (U.S. National Park Service)







www.nps.gov





To vote:








Fat Bear Week 2022


Fat Bear Week 2022




explore.org





And don’t forget, Tuesday is Fat Bear Tuesday!


----------



## Supe

Waiting on a package to arrive from Russia via USPS. Pretty sure it would have been faster if I had gone there by canoe and fetched it myself.


----------



## Supe

I just spilled my drink abso-fucking-lutely everywhere on my desk and floor.


----------



## DLD PE

Supe said:


> I just spilled my drink abso-fucking-lutely everywhere on my desk and floor.


Is that because you realized the canoe was on backorder from China?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> EB!!! Alert ALERT!
> 
> FAT BEAR WEEK IS BACK!
> 
> For information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2021 - Katmai National Park & Preserve (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nps.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2022
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explore.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don’t forget, Tuesday is Fat Bear Tuesday!


Resisting the urge to tag @blybrook PE 
(I guess I failed)


----------



## Supe

DuranDuran PE said:


> Is that because you realized the canoe was on backorder from China?


No, it's because I have three mice on my desk converter. Well, it was three, until one went swimming.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> EB!!! Alert ALERT!
> 
> FAT BEAR WEEK IS BACK!
> 
> For information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2021 - Katmai National Park & Preserve (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nps.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2022
> 
> 
> Fat Bear Week 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explore.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don’t forget, Tuesday is Fat Bear Tuesday!


There should be a fat engineer week, so I can be appreciated.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can easily make complex decisions at work but can't decide on which pumpkin patch to go to. Will the corn maze be challenging enough? Will it be crowded? Do they have her favorite apples? Hayrides. Does it include a stop at the pumpkin patch or is the "patch" just a big box full of pumpkins?

I don't do well with the unknown.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> There should be a fat engineer week, so I can be appreciated.


That's every engineer week.


----------



## Supe

My 3D printed Ghost in the Shell geisha mask showed up from Russia today. Mrs. Supe is going to have to work on her neck exercises, because that sucker is HEAVY!


----------



## snickerd3

I really don't understand soccer, or the ref needs to be banned from night games because his vision is obviously impaired with no field lights. 

So last night minisnick has his first goal of the season at his soccer game last night. Only to have it called back as offsides. I honestly don't know how the ref came to that conclusion. It wasn't a two on one break away situation. The boys had been near the outer box for several minutes so the entire defense (we play 11, so 6 playing defense at the moment) was somewhere in front of the net. They were ganging up on a teammate in the center, like 3 on 1. He found a opening amongst the feet and passed to minisnick who got open and basically booted it past the goalie in the far corner of the net. 
Both teams wore blue so maybe in the dusk evening light he mistook which blue stood where??

Our boys also got called on lifting the back leg during a throw in, when the toe barely left the ground...being less then 5 ft away I saw it much more clearly than the ref across the field, but yet when the other team player was literally flinging his back leg up in the air literally right in front of us multiple times and no calls by the ref. 

Our shorter boys were getting intentionally elbowed to the face the entire game...again no calls. The one that passed Minisnick ball will likely have a black eye this morning. We saw it happen right in front of us, it was deliberate, and he sent him to the ground for several moments but the ref didn't stop play or call the penalty. They got sick of it and had to resort to becoming soccer diva drama kings anytime they got a serious elbow to face or intentional tripped to get the penalties called.


----------



## leggo PE

That sounds like poor reffing to me, for sure. So not so much that you don’t understand soccer at all!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

snickerd3 said:


> I really don't understand soccer, or the ref needs to be banned from night games because his vision is obviously impaired with no field lights.
> 
> So last night minisnick has his first goal of the season at his soccer game last night. Only to have it called back as offsides. I honestly don't know how the ref came to that conclusion. It wasn't a two on one break away situation. The boys had been near the outer box for several minutes so the entire defense (we play 11, so 6 playing defense at the moment) was somewhere in front of the net. They were ganging up on a teammate in the center, like 3 on 1. He found a opening amongst the feet and passed to minisnick who got open and basically booted it past the goalie in the far corner of the net.
> Both teams wore blue so maybe in the dusk evening light he mistook which blue stood where??
> 
> Our boys also got called on lifting the back leg during a throw in, when the toe barely left the ground...being less then 5 ft away I saw it much more clearly than the ref across the field, but yet when the other team player was literally flinging his back leg up in the air literally right in front of us multiple times and no calls by the ref.
> 
> Our shorter boys were getting intentionally elbowed to the face the entire game...again no calls. The one that passed Minisnick ball will likely have a black eye this morning. We saw it happen right in front of us, it was deliberate, and he sent him to the ground for several moments but the ref didn't stop play or call the penalty. They got sick of it and had to resort to becoming soccer diva drama kings anytime they got a serious elbow to face or intentional tripped to get the penalties called.


Refs must be related to the ones doing my nephews high school football games. Obvious holds, pass interference, false starts, offsides not called.

And the unpsortsmanlike conduct penalty. For celebrating their first touchdown of season.


----------



## Orchid PE

I heard a bunch of ruckus from some birds and squirrels outside while I was working this morning. I walked outside to see what the issue was, thinking maybe a hawk was flying around terrorizing the outdoor inhabitants. When I inspected the large live oak just off the back porch, I spotted birds flying in and out of the tree, as well as squirrels bouncing around a particular branch. After a few seconds, I finally spotted this guy sitting on top of a branch about 20ft off the ground. I got a paint roller extension to pull him down. I still haven't figured out how he made it so far up the tree, no branches are close to the ground and the trunk of the tree is roughly 4ft in diameter. His musk permeated my gloves and I have yet to get the stink off my hands.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I hate snakes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't know whether to laugh or to be embarrassed for my state.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or to be embarrassed for my state.



LMAO wow


----------



## snickerd3

okay so I have that stupid new McDonald's rewards app on my phone. I have enough to get a free Happy meal. We went after a sunday afternoon soccer game to get dinner and when I went to go use the free happy meal reward it said "Not available during diner" When the hell am I allowed to use it then? There aren't breakfast happy meals. When does diner even start? They only a have an official menu switch to stop the full breakfast menu.


----------



## Orchid PE

snickerd3 said:


> "Not available during diner"


I could _maybe _understand if the happy meal costed more during dinner. But isn't the "lunch" happy meal the same price as the "dinner" meal? I guess they're trying to get more lunch/afternoon business?


----------



## Orchid PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I hate snakes.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tired of sweating everyday... tired of balancing between a Fall wardrobe and a Summer wardrobe. Now, it's finally a true Fall day and I hate it. I hate being cold. I just remembered that. 

I love the Fall. Hate the adjustment. Then again, I'm just grumpy.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> okay so I have that stupid new McDonald's rewards app on my phone. I have enough to get a free Happy meal. We went after a sunday afternoon soccer game to get dinner and when I went to go use the free happy meal reward it said "Not available during diner" When the hell am I allowed to use it then? There aren't breakfast happy meals. When does diner even start? They only a have an official menu switch to stop the full breakfast menu.


The local FB page posted a picture of a woman's big Mac yesterday - three buns, sauce, lettuce... they left out the burger.


----------



## jeb6294

I think our kids are even over McDonald's at this point. The other day they were wondering how it got so popular in the first place. I told them it was because the food wasn't that good, but it was cheap and it was fast...back in the day when they just chucked out food non-stop on the chutes under the heat lamps and they just had to grab what they needed and throw it in a bag. Nowadays, it takes forever because they "make stuff to order" but the food is still crap.


----------



## Supe

Honestly, once Burger King made the Big Mac sauce available on their stuff, there was nothing left at McDonald's worth getting. Of course, we still tend to eat at McDonald's on road trips because you almost never see a Burger King off a highway exit, but you'll see McD's outnumber all others by about 4:1.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My kid would rather starve than eat McD's. Not an exaggeration. We were on a little day trip and we figured we would stop and get some food from McD's. I don't eat there, but I brought some peanuts and some water, so I was fine. We ordered a Happy Meal, and thought she might eat it if she got hungry enough. Nope. She didn't touch it. We just tossed it. She loves Chick-fil-a though.


----------



## snickerd3

My kids prefer wendy's but the happy meal toys at mcdonalds are better. Minisnick always orders the southwest salad from wendys


----------



## DLD PE

snickerd3 said:


> My kids prefer wendy's but the happy meal toys at mcdonalds are better. Minisnick always orders the southwest salad from wendys


This is the biggest difference between 3 years old and 4 years old. Before, we could either tell him there was no McDonalds around or they were closed. Now he knows better because he can read signs. And yes, their happy meals/toys are better. Before, Wendys was the "go-to" when stopping for a quick bite on long trips. Those days are over. Now it's McD's so I'm trying to figure out what the safest menu item is for me to continue on a "long" trip.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

McDonald's got so popular on the strength of their fries. Pretty much every other fast food chain has better burgers. But some hot, salty, fresh McDonald's fries.... It's hard to compete with that.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> McDonald's got so popular on the strength of their fries. Pretty much every other fast food chain has better burgers. But some hot, salty, fresh McDonald's fries.... It's hard to compete with that.


Now they get cold so quickly, and taste super weird, they're not even worth it.

I actually can't eat most fast food anymore. Just. Tastes weird and gross.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

One of the things I can't wait to do again is eat a hot dinner. As a mom, you don't get to do that very often.


----------



## leggo PE

Dude, I used to love BK over McD’s when I was a kid. I only broke down for McD’s happy meals when they had the mini beanie baby giveaways, but even that wasn’t worth doing more than once.

Nowadays, having no children to feed, I probably would only go to In n Out (whose fries are actually pretty bad) or, if in CA, some random burrito place, if I’m not providing for myself already. That’s how we found the best burrito spot right off the highway in a grocery store center, in Davis, CA.


----------



## DLD PE

I miss CA food.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

As someone who *needs *background noise to work efficiently and quickly, it really sifts my flour when i only get one bar on my phone in the office.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> I miss CA food.


I miss CA weather.


----------



## Orchid PE

After just over 12 months of living with my parents, we finally closed on a house Tuesday morning! I worked all day Tues, Weds, and Thur loading up our storage units and moving into the new house. There is still some stuff at my parents' house I need to load up, but the bulk of our belongings are moved. I hurt my back and ended up with a swollen Calcaneal tendon Tuesday evening, but Advil helped me push through the rest of the move. It was the least I could do to get my wife moved since she put up living with my parents for so long. I'm excited to be getting fast internet again. We have 1 gig fiber in the new neighborhood for cheap. I'm getting 620 mbps download on my phone over wifi! Will have to see how fast wired is. There is also a 5G tower within eyesight, so I get 320 mpbs download on my phone. If the fiber goes out, I'm still good to go. We plan on moving the kids over there today which will be their first time at the house. Henry finally gets his own room and won't have to sleep in a laundry room (he's only 15mo so he didn't need much anyways)! 

Now that we've closed, I can apply for a car loan to get my wife a new car. I ordered the Tesla Model 3 from Carvana and it should be here Sunday afternoon. We're going to try it out for the week to see if we really like it for a family car.

Hunting season also starts this Saturday, and the weather isn't too hot!

We're 20 min from my hunting club, 15 min from my gun club, 3 min from a brewery I'm a "founding member" of, and 1 min from Publix.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Just stopping by.


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Just stopping by.


Hi!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Hi!!


Hi Leggo.


----------



## Orchid PE

Jamming to some Joe Pass while cranking out designs.


----------



## DLD PE

For the first time in my career, I get to invoice the client or architect after submitting my design. I also have the authority to bill for extra hours if changes are made by the owner, architect or HVAC designer which affect our design. I must admit its very satisfying.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> For the first time in my career, I get to invoice the client or architect after submitting my design. I also have the authority to bill for extra hours if changes are made by the owner, architect or HVAC designer which affect our design. I must admit its very satisfying.


working for yourself?


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> working for yourself?


No. I'm just given the authority when to invoice, the amount, and when. I should clarify though: I don't actually submit the invoice. I fill out the form instructing the office admin how much, whom to bill, the amount, etc. The office admin then submits the invoice and enters the information in our system and she keeps up with the actual invoicing and when we get paid and all that. It's a small company with 10 employees, (3 PEs), so whomever stamps the drawing for that particular project is tasked with filling out the invoice forms.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> No. I'm just given the authority when to invoice, the amount, and when. I should clarify though: I don't actually submit the invoice. I fill out the form instructing the office admin how much, whom to bill, the amount, etc. The office admin then submits the invoice and enters the information in our system and she keeps up with the actual invoicing and when we get paid and all that. It's a small company with 10 employees, (3 PEs), so whomever stamps the drawing for that particular project is tasked with filling out the invoice forms.


ok, got it. well YAY! happy for you and your new responsibility!


----------



## JayKay PE

I wish I could do engineering work and not just project management work.

There is absolutely no point in my having my PE.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I wish I could do engineering work and not just project management work.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in my having my PE.


more money?


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> I wish I could do engineering work and not just project management work.
> 
> *There is absolutely no point in my having my PE.*


Not 100% true. I have never used my PE in the 15 yrs I've had mine. But it was helpful in other ways My input was taken more seriously once the PE was after my name. I was no longer that young, inexperienced female regulator anymore. The change in respect level was very clear.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> Not 100% true. I have never used my PE in the 15 yrs I've had mine. But it was helpful in other ways My input was taken more seriously once the PE was after my name. I was no longer that young, inexperienced female regulator anymore. The change in respect level was very clear.


Couldn't have said this better myself. It's stupid, but some people act differently now.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> more money?


Lol, in federal it doesn't seem to make that much of a difference, especially in a non-technical/engineering agency.

@snickerd3 that does make me feel a little bit more better. I feel like I just leave bad a bad impression even with the PE, since I call people out on shit when they try to mess with my projects.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, in federal it doesn't seem to make that much of a difference, especially in a non-technical/engineering agency.
> 
> @snickerd3 that does make me feel a little bit more better. I feel like I just leave bad a bad impression even with the PE, since I call people out on shit when they try to mess with my projects.


oh yeah... i totally understand. i had a federal client who told me, "get your PE, make more money, then come over to the feds. they don't give you anything here for it"


----------



## DLD PE

I think everyone is going to experience different things when it comes to the PE, even within the same industry. 

Case in point: I had a terrible attitude regarding the PE because of my experience with the first consulting firm I worked at. It was a private company and your salary was based on your performance. I literally witnessed other engineers take and pass their PE exam, and not only were they not able to sign their own drawings, they wouldn't even get a raise. After I got raises, I thought, "Why should I pursue my PE? If I pass, they'll just say, 'We just gave you a raise'." I was immature about it and not thinking long term. 

Some companies will pay for a PE review course and even for your exam. Others will give you a raise if you pass the exam, but they wait until you receive your license. I was fortunate enough to be given a raise the day they found out I passed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I miss CA weather.


*checks outside* Muggy and rainy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> it really sifts my flour


I'm totally using this at my next meeting. In 20 minutes.



civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> As someone who *needs *background noise to work efficiently and quickly


I'm an office earplugger/earmuffer. Sometimes if I'm feeling REALLY wild I use those YouTube channels with the brown noise and/or rainscapes. I'm boring even in my own brain. Really, I'm just cursed with loud talkers as cube neighbors.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *checks outside* Muggy and rainy!


Wrong thread!! Post to (and revive) the weather thread in the rant room!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm totally using this at my next meeting. In 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> I'm an office earplugger/earmuffer. Sometimes if I'm feeling REALLY wild I use those YouTube channels with the brown noise and/or rainscapes. I'm boring even in my own brain. Really, I'm just cursed with loud talkers as cube neighbors.


I sometimes use rain or water sounds to help me focus. But I also find it relaxing so then I fall asleep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> so then I fall asleep.


No no no, you're conceptualizing your next model.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> I sometimes use rain or water sounds to help me focus. But I also find it relaxing so then I fall asleep.


I usually throw on LoFi Girl or similar youtube music channels. That seems to strike the right balance for me.


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> I usually throw on LoFi Girl or similar youtube music channels. That seems to strike the right balance for me.


Yes. I was about to suggest LoFi girl.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm craving ramen... like instant cup o noodles ramen. Like college dorm room ramen. I haven't had that stuff in YEARS.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

probably need carbs and salt.


----------



## Supe

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I'm craving ramen... like instant cup o noodles ramen. Like college dorm room ramen. I haven't had that stuff in YEARS.


I'm having some Nissin brand ramen for lunch most likely. It's not bad, they give you a packet of sesame oil to mix in, and I add sriracha.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Supe said:


> I'm having some Nissin brand ramen for lunch most likely. It's not bad, they give you a packet of sesame oil to mix in, and I add sriracha.


that sounds so good.


----------



## snickerd3

we keep a case of ramen in the back of the cabinet. It is a go to favorite of the kids. 
Although we got one of those in the cup the other day and you can't microwave them any more.


----------



## Supe

We buy quite a few of the microwaveable ramen bowls, because Junior really likes to eat them for lunch. Harris Teeter has a decent selection. My two go-to items are Nissin Hot and Spicy, and Maruchan "Taste of Asia" tonkatsu, which is actually better broth than some of the restaurants around here, sadly. 

Maruchan also makes good yakisoba noodles (haven't had any bad ones), but the Nissin "chow mein" teriyaki is straight up nasty, watery goo. We had a whole box of it from BJ's, and we usually end up tossing the sauce packet and mixing in some bouillon paste or something for flavor instead.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'd like to thank you all for that interesting read about stamps. I didn't know that PE stamps were so exciting!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

If the job rec says Master's required PhD preferred, would you still apply if you had a bachelors, your PE, and 20 year's experience? And if you do, would expected consideration for the position?


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> If the job rec says Master's required PhD preferred, would you still apply if you had a bachelors, your PE, and 20 year's experience? And if you do, would expected consideration for the position?


Yes I would still apply. It can't hurt. I don't know which industry you're in, but these days, so many places are having a difficult time finding qualified employees. If you have the experience then yes, definitely apply.


----------



## pbrme

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> If the job rec says Master's required PhD preferred, would you still apply if you had a bachelors, your PE, and 20 year's experience? And if you do, would expected consideration for the position?


"I've been told" the positions where a PhD is preferred just means it shows your competent in research, and not something that X-years of experience displays. It probably just depends on who is looking at the candidates. I would still apply with confidence, especially if the quantity of experience is translatable to the position.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

pbrme said:


> "I've been told" the positions where a PhD is preferred just means it shows your competent in research, and not something that X-years of experience displays. It probably just depends on who is looking at the candidates. I would still apply with confidence, especially if the quantity of experience is translatable to the position.


Thanks. 10 of my years in design were at a research and development firm where... I did research... and development.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Thanks. 10 of my years in design were at a research and development firm where... I did research... and development.



Oldie but goodie (I like to tell my new hires):

BS - bullshit
MS - more shit
PhD - piled high and deep!


----------



## Supe

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Thanks. 10 of my years in design were at a research and development firm where... I did research... and development.


Just emphasize that on the resume/cover letter if its a job you're really interested in.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oldie but goodie (I like to tell my new hires):
> 
> BS - bullshit
> MS - more shit
> PhD - piled high and deep!


First time I heard this was from my Biology teacher the 10th grade. He had an earring and I thought he was so cool after he told us this. lol He's still teaching there...and still has his earring.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've had 15 meetings in 3 days with 1 more to go. My tired is tired.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

These aren't "sit and say nothing meetings". No. Like I have to talk and actively listen.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> These aren't "sit and say nothing meetings". No. Like I have to talk and actively listen.


I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse. 
Regardless, that's A LOT of meetings


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Today is a better day. My brain was useless after a while. I took some tylenol but it hardly did anything. Just a terrible stress headache.


----------



## JayKay PE

So. One of the projects I've been assigned is fucking huge. And incorrect. Which is going to be delightful.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> So. One of the projects I've been assigned is fucking huge. And incorrect. Which is going to be delightful.


Incorrect? So, you have to like... fix it?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I mean... I have to fix it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^super random


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I mean... I have to fix it.


Yes. Please come here to fix it. Because they didn't do a TAB and I don't think our aging facility can supply that much cfm...and I think it also supplies air to another part of the facility. Shit. I also don't think we have enough amperage for all four pieces of equipment.

Shit. I forgot that you are me and I am me and you are we and we are all together.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I don't know what a TAB is so this will work out well. I mean you don't know. I mean we. I mean... You mean... We mean... What's a TAB?


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I don't know what a TAB is so this will work out well. I mean you don't know. I mean we. I mean... You mean... We mean... What's a TAB?


Okay. I'm trying not to crack up. But a TAB report is 'testing, adjusting, and balancing' report for HVAC systems. The adjust the flow of a space etc. The reason I'm cracking up is that...one of the engineers here has no idea what it is/doesn't realize how important it is to have an accurate TAB IN THE FUCKING PHARMACY WHERE NEGATIVE PRESSURE IS REQUIRED. So there is this delightful go-around with our HVAC and energy engineer arguing with both the other VA engineer and the stupid AE that designed this system based on winter conditions, when, of course, airflow is super great, but summer conditions mean, oh shit!, it should be rebalanced by integrating with the preexisting system VABs, and it's just yakety sax on full-volume in the office next to me and I am just adjacent and I love it.

But you know all this already. Because you're me.


----------



## DLD PE

I would have said, "Y'all have to fix this NOW! No pressure, though."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Oh.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

sitting in a meeting and trying to figure out why i'm here. was i invited by mistake?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm literally sitting here and admiring my schedule and how I've eliminated all of the double and triple booked appointments. I'm so proud.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Just read my other posts on this page... As you can tell, I do a lot of sitting. lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I'm literally sitting here and admiring my schedule and how I've eliminated all of the double and triple booked appointments. I'm so proud.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## pbrme

Free to good home:
Opened bag and separated jelly bellys. Flavors include cinnamon, coffee, bubble gum and black licorice. Some may have landed on the floor. All have average patina, and come as-is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Just read my other posts on this page... As you can tell, I do a lot of sitting. lol


It's part of the job, no?


----------



## JayKay PE

pbrme said:


> Free to good home:
> Opened bag and separated jelly bellys. Flavors include cinnamon, coffee, bubble gum and black licorice. Some may have landed on the floor. All have average patina, and come as-is.


I'm interested in two of the flavors, and I know someone who would eat the others. The floor adds a certain nutiness.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm interested in two of the flavors, and I know someone who would eat the others. The floor adds a certain nutiness.


no nut on the floor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> no nut on the floor!!!!!!!!!


Ok Onan.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> It's part of the job, no?


Big part. Sit here...and meet...and meet again...and talk...and meet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Always interesting to see a different manufacturing technique.








URBAN STREET ART on Instagram: "Xiu98988 on DY . . . . . #streetart #artwork #drawing #sketch #painting #tattoo #ink #digitalart #design #instagood #picoftheday #artist #portrait #graffiti #art #photography #illustration #streetartphotography #street


URBAN STREET ART shared a post on Instagram: "Xiu98988 on DY . . . . . #streetart #artwork #drawing #sketch #painting #tattoo #ink #digitalart #design #instagood #picoftheday #artist #portrait #graffiti #art #photography #illustration #streetartphotography #streetarteverywhere #amazing...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I'm literally sitting here and admiring my schedule and how I've eliminated all of the double and triple booked appointments. I'm so proud.


----------



## Supe

RIP Louie Anderson - one of my favorite and totally underrated comedians.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## leggo PE

I hope you all never accidentally overcontribute to your retirement account (I think this happened to @Road Guy). I overcontributed by a measly $65 in 2020 and am still dealing with it here in 2022, ha. It’s not that it’s that difficult to do, but it is kind of difficult to remember what happened, ha.


----------



## snickerd3

To this day...this show is the reason I avoid walking over grates in sidewalks in big cities. I will go out of my way to walk around them


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> To this day...this show is the reason I avoid walking over grates in sidewalks in big cities. I will go out of my way to walk around themView attachment 27036


My sister used to love this show! I would catch it sometimes, but was too young to be interested in a romantic drama.


----------



## snickerd3

Thank you to everyone who buys Purina products for their fur babies! They had an exceptional year even considering the state of the world.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> Thank you to everyone who buys Purina products for their fur babies! They had an exceptional year even considering the state of the world.


You're an investor?


----------



## snickerd3

jean15paul_PE said:


> You're an investor?


Sort of. Mr snick works there and their annual bonuses are dependent on how well the company does.


----------



## Supe

Anyone have a cheap coffee pot they like? I've run about 6 cleaning cycles through my Ninja and it still tasted bitter/burnt. I think it's brewing at too high a temperature, and then it never maintains the temperature of the pot like it should anyways, it's always too cold and shuts off too early.


----------



## snickerd3

you can never go wrong with a Bunn or Mr. Coffee. says the daughter of the strong black coffee drinker.


----------



## Supe

Yeah, I'm leaning towards the cheap Mr. Coffee with the on/off toggle switch and nothing else. I also drink strong black coffee only.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

7 minutes ago, I didn't know this was a thing. But now I really want a polar planimeter.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> 7 minutes ago, I didn't know this was a thing. But now I really want a polar planimeter.



I need one of these asap lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So interesting. I never thought about the complexity of sea level.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 7 minutes ago, I didn't know this was a thing. But now I really want a polar planimeter.


In terms of old tools on eBay, they're not that expensive...

Linky.


----------



## Supe

I hate time changes/daylight savings. That is all.


----------



## txjennah PE

Supe said:


> I hate time changes/daylight savings. That is all.


I do like that it stays lighter longer. That's about it. Losing that hour sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> I hate time changes/daylight savings. That is all.


At least all the clocks in my house are now correct.


----------



## snickerd3

I didn't check to see if the clock in my car updated itself. I thought it did. I don't tend to pay attention to the hour while driving to work, just the minutes.


----------



## kevo_55

It's an extra cup of coffee kind of day today.......


----------



## snickerd3

track season hasn't even officially started yet, but the stores don't have much of any track shoes. Hopefully minisnick just decides to stick with distance running. Soccer shoes were near impossible to find last fall.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> track season hasn't even officially started yet, but the stores don't have much of any track shoes. Hopefully minisnick just decides to stick with distance running. Soccer shoes were near impossible to find last fall.


Does Zappos sell those? Pretty no hassle when it comes to returns if sizing is off.


----------



## leggo PE

The World of Civil Engineering: Types of Bridges


Turning the Spotlight on Civil EngineeringCivil engineering is a cornerstone of modern society and the foundation of our cities. The profession is ...




ideas.lego.com





Wouldn’t this be cool if it became real? I didn’t know I wanted to be an engineer when I was a kid, but I’d love to have kids learn about bridges and structural engineering through Legos!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I get to eat potato chips today.


----------



## snickerd3

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I get to eat potato chips today.


ruffles or lays


----------



## snickerd3

Minisnick got his track uniform....he was not a fan of the running shorts with the side slit. The first thing he said when he got home with it was Mom we need to order some of those compression shorts to go under the track shorts....they are way too short.

He is all leg so I didn't doubt it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Neighbor's vehicle that recently returned from the shop caught fire and burned to the ground last night. They found their missing ammo as it cooked off; no damage to other vehicles or houses. Had quite the audience. Their one trailer lost a few decals and some sealant, otherwise fully salvageable (another neighbor and I weighed driving up to the trailer and towing it out of the way, but felt it was far enough away to not be seriously damaged).

Most of the fire water froze, so the parking lot is a skating rink this morning. Hopefully the drains get steamed today and the area can start to dry out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> The World of Civil Engineering: Types of Bridges
> 
> 
> Turning the Spotlight on Civil EngineeringCivil engineering is a cornerstone of modern society and the foundation of our cities. The profession is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideas.lego.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t this be cool if it became real? I didn’t know I wanted to be an engineer when I was a kid, but I’d love to have kids learn about bridges and structural engineering through Legos!


That is cool as isht. But I'm not sure that whoever designed this knows what a Truss is. I'm not a civil so correct me if I'm wrong, but that "Truss Bridge" doesn't look right to me.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That is cool as isht. But I'm not sure that whoever designed this knows what a Truss is. I'm not a civil so correct me if I'm wrong, but that "Truss Bridge" doesn't look right to me.


Good point on the truss bridge. I think that’s a very artistic truss they’re showing there, which doesn’t look like the typical trusses I think of. Those would be the ones with the trusses extending up the sides, above the roadway. May be worthwhile feedback to provide!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

snickerd3 said:


> ruffles or lays


lays jalapeno 

I LOVE JALAPENO CHIPS!


----------



## blybrook PE

Weather warmed up enough and the parking lot is in pretty good shape right now. Neighbors are still using shovels to clean up the remnants of the Ford "Exploder"; primarily glass, wires and other scorched remnants.

I'm waiting to see what happens next on the other vehicle they're working on...


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> ruffles or lays


There is only one right answer to this question and it is unequivocally Ruffles.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

snickerd3 said:


> ruffles or lays


I prefer ruffles for dipping, but lays for eating without dip.


----------



## jeb6294

leggo PE said:


> There is only one right answer to this question and it is unequivocally Ruffles.


False....kettle cooked chips and Ruffles don't do those.


----------



## Supe

Zapps Voodoo Chips FTW. Unequivocally the best from-a-bag chip I've ever had.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Zapps Voodoo Chips FTW. Unequivocally the best from-a-bag chip I've ever had.


I love Zapps ... and kettle cooked chips in general... but I found the Voodoo too sweet.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Supe said:


> Zapps Voodoo Chips FTW. Unequivocally the best from-a-bag chip I've ever had.


Spicy Cajun Crawtators


----------



## Supe

BamaStrucPESE said:


> Spicy Cajun Crawtators


Haven't had these yet - I've only seen the Voodoo chips locally, and a small bag of the Voodoo Heat at the local QT which didn't have nearly as good a flavor for whatever reason.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm, I could go for Cajun food for dinner tonight.


----------



## DLD PE

These are the bomb:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I prefer ruffles for dipping, but lays for eating without dip.


All chips are bad.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

And they promote bad reactions.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> And they promote bad reactions.


Like...on the toilet?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

No, like reactions.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> No, like reactions.


YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO  REACT. ONLY . I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO  REACT. ONLY . I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU ANYMORE.


Maybe you should come join us on Strava!


----------



## Supe

All the farmland and wooded areas being developed is apparently causing issues with coyotes. We're in a pretty busy suburb next to some new developments, and the neighbors have spotted several large ones roaming around driveways/houses around dusk. It's no wonder my dogs were going nuts the other night. We have a lot of neighbors that let their small dogs out on the front lawn or almost free roam with little supervision. I hope they cut that out, or one of those yorkies is going to become a coyote snack.


----------



## snickerd3

There was a coyote pack roaming through the area a couple weeks ago. about dusk a cacophony of howls rang out for several minutes. my thoughts when I heard it was hope the neighbors didn't just let their puppy out. Most everyone else that has dogs don't have snack size versions. 75-100 lb range so the at least would stand a chance


----------



## jeb6294

We live in the 'burbs, but not terribly far out...you can see downtown from the top of next street over. We are in a unique situation where we have 2 acres of woods and there's 250 acres that is undeveloped behind that. Our neighborhood is like a frickin' Disney movie. Never actually seen any coyotes in our yard, but you can definitely hear them back in the woods at times. Two pit mixes so I'm not terribly worried about a coyote or two getting close to the house, but I do worry that they might be enough temptation to get the dogs through the invisible fence and back into the woods where the rest of the pack is.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I live in a fairly suburban neighborhood, and I saw a fox cross the road in front of me on my way into work this morning.


----------



## snickerd3

even in the rural setting I see a fox only 1-2 a year usually in the fall right after harvest


----------



## blybrook PE

I routinely see wild critters in the area around the house. Just this past weekend, two moose and several eagles. Can hear the coyotes every now and again, had a fox run across the road a few weeks back.

Somewhere on my phone, I have a photo of a moose walking across Lake Hood in Anchorage (it's still frozen) from a few weeks back.

Then again, I'm in a more rural setting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

There used to be coyote sighting in my neighborhood. Recently it's been lots of opossums. A couple actually dug under the slab of my house followed the pipes, and came up through the slab under my bathtub. We hired a trapper to relocate them and fix the place they were getting in.


----------



## snickerd3

usually butt or pocket dialed calls happen from people you know. There was a multi-minute message on my work phone from a random person that clearly was a butt or pocket dial. It was just lots of people talking in the background.


----------



## jeb6294

Probably your standard robocall. Get that quite a bit where the computer dials your number but there isn't a person ready to get the line yet and you end up hearing all the other telemarketing a-holes talking in the background.


----------



## Supe

Facebook keeps giving me ads for "Colon Broom", claiming I can drink it to hit my ideal weight. Uh, if I'm "cleansing" THAT much weight, there isn't a chance in hell this neighborhood's sewer system is designed to handle that sort of volume.


----------



## txjennah PE

Supe said:


> Facebook keeps giving me ads for "Colon Broom", claiming I can drink it to hit my ideal weight. Uh, if I'm "cleansing" THAT much weight, there isn't a chance in hell this neighborhood's sewer system is designed to handle that sort of volume.


That name sounds like something straight of a 90s SNL sketch.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Supe

On my way back from the boot store last evening, I passed a white Tesla Model 3 that had rear-ended a school bus in front of a daycare. Methinks someone is losing their license, and that we're not quite ready for fully autonomous vehicles.


----------



## DLD PE

jeb6294 said:


> View attachment 27651




$15 on Amazon


----------



## Supe

That's big bucks for 10 ounces. But maybe 10 ounces is all you need?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Something heart-warming for you...








30 Times ‘Wholesome Meets The Internet’ Insta Account Shared Uplifting Posts


It's beautiful how random acts of kindness can uplift people's moods.




www.demilked.com


----------



## snickerd3

Track is turning out to be an expensive sport with all the extras...the everyday track hoodie, the Conference t-shirt, the sectional t-shirt, etc...


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to 6 flags yesterday....the forecast a couple days before wasn't supposed to too bad, but it ended up like 108 heat index. 

seemed like several rides couldn't handle the heat. Got all the way up to the boss and were ready to walk on the ride and they closed it down...the breaks were apparently doing something wonky as they turned the corner to the loading platform. We waited like 10 minutes to see if it was a quick fix but we left the line. Looked like they reopened another 10-15 minutes later, but when we went back later it was closed again. Same thing on a couple others.

we got stuck in the dark on the justice league ride...thankfully it is indoors with ac.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Did the games sub forum just get merged up into Shoot the Breeze????


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> Did the games sub forum just get merged up into Shoot the Breeze????


Apparently yes!?!?!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Apparently yes!?!?!


There were some other sub forums. Did they get merged too? I'm not versed enough with their content to recognize what was where, but games was obvious.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> There were some other sub forums. Did they get merged too? I'm not versed enough with their content to recognize what was where, but games was obvious.


Not sure, but I just let @leggo PE know


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Not sure, but I just let @leggo PE know


Good plan.


----------



## blybrook PE

Several sub groups were merged or moved. Some disappeared completely.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Several sub groups were merged or moved. Some disappeared completely.


WHAT IS GOING ON??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON??


Suspect an update borked things up. The important people are looking into it.


----------



## leggo PE

Consolidation of forums/subforums basically. I’m looking into what changes we can revert back to the previous!


----------



## Road Guy

I ain’t looking into shit 

Also not important anymore…


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> I ain’t looking into shit
> 
> Also not important anymore…


I just assumed that you were going to start a rocket company like all the other billionaires.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I ain’t looking into shit
> 
> Also not important anymore…


You will always be important to me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now I want to go to Canada


----------



## snickerd3

Here's a kicker...Covid may have saved my uncle's life. He had a really bad cough and thought he had covid...trouble breathing low O2 levels. They took xrays and found cancer. It was still small and had not spread, he starts treatment later this week but the dr is very optimistic they caught it in time.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Wow that's scary


----------



## Sparky

snickerd3 said:


> Here's a kicker...Covid may have saved my uncle's life. He had a really bad cough and thought he had covid...trouble breathing low O2 levels. They took xrays and found cancer. It was still small and had not spread, he starts treatment later this week but the dr is very optimistic they caught it in time.



Best wishes on the good docs being able to get that in remission for you.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey @snickerd3 !


----------



## Platypus Engineer

snickerd3 said:


> Here's a kicker...Covid may have saved my uncle's life. He had a really bad cough and thought he had covid...trouble breathing low O2 levels. They took xrays and found cancer. It was still small and had not spread, he starts treatment later this week but the dr is very optimistic they caught it in time.


Hope all goes well, cancer sucks.


----------



## envirotex

Hello, eb-ers! What up?


----------



## Baconator

Just trying to make eb great again. #2024


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Working on revising a spreadsheet from hell. Anyone who has ever looked at has no idea how it was used to generate work. Same information endlessly repeated.


----------



## Master slacker




----------

